# Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 [PS3/360]    - Part 4



## Tazmo (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

Jak gets first post 

Now i know how those Youtube guys feel


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

Alright from the top
2 choujis
3 edo kages(excluding gaaras Dad)
Gaaras Dad(next to gaara)
Edo Nagato
War Tobi
Edo Madara
6 Jins
Darui
2nd Bee


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 26, 2013)

Jak said:


> Jak gets first post
> 
> Now i know how those Youtube guys feel



Incredibly empty inside and constantly asking what are they doing with their lives?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Jak is one classy bastard.


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Incredibly empty inside and constantly asking what are they doing with their lives?



I was doing that before I got the first post, so that isn't it 



Skywalker said:


> Jak is one classy bastard.



Skywalker knows what's up!

----

But onto Storm 3 lol...

While I'm not pissed off at the roster (though pts characters do annoy the hell out of me) I gotta say I'm not happy at the character roster. Not because of the characters we have, as we have a lot of good ones, but mainly because of the amount of characters added, And the exclusion of characters which could have been great. *cough*Omoi*cough*

Storm 2 had 44 new characters, and a great story mode with boss fights... I don't know what went wrong here.

It's especially annoying when you consider that character models have been made for guys like the Swordsmen and Kin/Gin. These guys are creative, a moveset for these characters is easily do-able. 

But oh well, a week left until I get the game. I'm gonna play the shit out of it


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

Madara move sets


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

now we wait for unprivate movesets


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Madara move sets


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

f5 spam it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

plz tell me; is perfect susanoo in it? is his awakening not tsunade kind of awakening where nothing happens or changes?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

No perfect susano is not in there i saw the video not that good imo only the ougi was awesome and rinnegan is his awakening like i predicted


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

what were the moves?  i will rep you if you tell me


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 26, 2013)

^ Don't you fucking dare fall for this ...



PositiveEmotions said:


> No perfect susano is not in there i saw the video not that good imo only the ougi was awesome and rinnegan is his awakening like i predicted



So how do you see it but conveniently no one else does?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

hey, fool me once shame on you, so


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

Moveset


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 26, 2013)

Not buying at all.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

How dare you imply Nagato would be anything but godly, Positive emotion.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

KIIIINDA dissapointing but i aint complaining


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 26, 2013)

Blown away by Madara's moveset. What a beast. 

But no Edo Kage slots?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

is that...tobi's madara impression voice? or a new one?


----------



## Sablés (Feb 26, 2013)

That's a fairly disappointing roster, tbh. Guess story mode will be the highlight of the game.


More interested in Nagato's moveset than anything.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 26, 2013)

The framerate lag is still present but it appears a LOT more bearable than it was in Gen, so good attempt by CC2. Figured meteor was his ougi, but didn't expect Rinnegan as the Awakening. Good, not another Susano'o.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 26, 2013)

SI's not working for me.

So close, yet so far Madara.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 26, 2013)

Database error for me as well.



System was probably flooded.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 26, 2013)

It seems Madara's ougi hit SI

And it's super effective.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not too found of Madara's moveset, but his awakening is beast though

edit: The Edo Kages better be in that blue square


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

now we wait for storm 4 and its updates


----------



## Sablés (Feb 26, 2013)

SI is back now, somewhat.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 26, 2013)

Madara's moveset's awesome


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

honestly though i kinda saw this coming. madara seemed more of a powerful yet slow heavy hitter, makes up for the op moves he showed off in the manga.

up and down combos look the same. slashy slash into a katon. yawn.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 26, 2013)

Not seeing Edo Kages on that roster. Unless there's a second page of characters, not sure I'm going to bother with this game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2013)

that Meteor ougi was awesome.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 26, 2013)

That was so beast .


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

so his moveset is

up combo: susanoo sword into a katon
down combo: susanoo sword into a katon
side or normal: susanoo sword
tilt: susanoo sword
jutsu: katon
ougi: meteor
awakening: rinnegan
combo: wood into a katon
air combo: punches and kicks into a force push
tilt: pull

all thats left is his grab, awakening grab, normal air combo and his normal or side combo.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't see the video :/


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

terrible moveset for madara, only his awakening and jutsu are good. damn(CLOSES EYES) buying the game either way


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 26, 2013)

Fuck you CC2 for not putting the Edo Kages in. Some war huhhhh


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> now we wait for storm 4 and its updates



was going to say the exact same thing. They withold characters to make you buy generations. well this is it for me, they pulled my nerve hard if edokages are not playable.
forgot to add its only 3 combos in the game. pissing me off now.(ARRRGGGGHHH) buy the game and trade it afterwards.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

No Kages after all, that's a shame.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

im more bummed out that BM naruto isn't playable. i like my moveset i gave madara better. but i can wait for more updates.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm goona wait for storm 4, I'm disappointed with lack of edo kages, madara's move set, I rather wait, I've been waiting since storm 2.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 26, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Not buying at all.



YES! you can go now! BYE!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2013)

Madara's moveset is awesome you plebs


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

all CC2 had to do was delay this a season longer, but nope, gotta get the game out quick. shove those fillers in the anime too, that means we don't have to work on the story further.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2013)

No it isn't lack of fan, perfect susano and wood dragon.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 26, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> No it isn't lack of fan, perfect susano and wood dragon.



Yeah we could definitely do with another Susano'o Awakening for sure.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2013)

I wanna say that I won't buy the game if there are no Edo Kages, but I know I'm gonna get it either way. All ready payed for it anyway.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

He's fine as he is, his lack of Susano'o makes him better.

Susano'o is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), come at me.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 26, 2013)

Whoa, I'm out a few hours and now there's a new thread and a legit roster confirmation? 


I are too disappoint. No Omoi. Ergh. I saw it coming but still, the pain. Too many Choujis and Gaaras, when there could be Omoi and Karui.

Mads is an Uchihaha. Is he hax, is he broken? I shall take my ass to see this video.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 26, 2013)

I remember that CC2 mentioned that they were concentrating more on the Story Mode for Storm 3. It's gonna be quite disappointing still, if even the four Edo Kages are non-playable characters. The two Choujis, Gaaras, Killer Bees and Itachis are a total waste of slots too, since their move sets are basically the same. It's really a rushed game, and I must say that there's quite a bit of disappointment. I'm still getting the game come Tuesday, but yeah at the moment I have to admit that CC2 has disappointed many of us with the potential possibilities that are present. The roster is really shocking, to say the least. It doesn't make sense for the Jins and Madara to be playable when the earlier Edos are all not. Lets hope that CC2 reveals news for DLC soon. And that mysterious blue box does warrant such a possibility.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

i blame sasuke for spamming susanoo. itachi's guilty of this too. PS is the only one i really liked but maybe he would have been too big. oh well.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Can someone explain why there are two Choujis?


----------



## Daxter (Feb 26, 2013)

Probably Butterfly Chouji eh? Like he's somehow different. A butterfly-influenced moveset?


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I remember that CC2 mentioned that they were concentrating more on the Story Mode for Storm 3. It's gonna be quite disappointing still, if even the four Edo Kages are non-playable characters. The two Choujis, Gaaras, Killer Bees and Itachis are a total waste of slots too, since their move sets are basically the same. It's really a rushed game, and I must say that there's quite a bit of disappointment. I'm still getting the game come Tuesday, but yeah at the moment I have to admit that CC2 has disappointed many of us with the potential possibilities that are present. The roster is really shocking, to say the least. It doesn't make sense for the Jins and Madara to be playable when the earlier Edos are all not. Lets hope that CC2 reveals news for DLC soon. And that mysterious blue box does warrant such a possibility.



Unfortunately it's been revealed that the blue box is for presets. So if you main with a certain team, you can have them preset in the box along with any other teams you use often.

The picture is here:




bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i blame sasuke for spamming susanoo. itachi's guilty of this too. PS is the only one i really liked but maybe he would have been too big. oh well.


Itachi has only used Susanoo three times. Once against Sasuke, once against Nagato, and once against Sage Kabuto. While Sasuke legitimately abuses it and has used for menial things like killing Zetsus.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

I m sort of tempted to hold out on this one. I held out on generations and I can do so again. Only this time I can stream the story mode. If I bought this full price,trading it, I ll lose money and since everyones moveset has been seen, I have no surprises save Nagato.

Yeah tempting indeed. and truly sad.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2013)

That story mode better be good.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 26, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> That story mode better be good.



You just said you were waiting for Storm 4, so why should Story Mode in 3 matter?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

Random said:


> Itachi has only used Susanoo three times. Once against Sasuke, once against Nagato, and once against Sage Kabuto. While Sasuke legitimately abuses it and has used for menial things like killing Zetsus.



which is every fight he's been in since susanoo has been introduced and he had been revived. 

madara at least says perfect susanoo doesn't deserve to be seen or used twice.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Wait, there's multiple Bee's and Gaara's too? What is the difference?  They can easily just make them one character and you can choose the version.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

I know and feel these guys decided to withold characters at the last minute, the fact they dont have a character trailer by now is proof of this. The last trailer is most likely the opening a.k.a game intro.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

enjoy a few screenshots.

*Free Battle Menu*

*Gedo Mazou Cutscene*

*Edo Itachi uses Susano'o*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

i think people are disappointed with how madara uses his combos, most of them are just susanoo swords used all the same way with either vertical or horizontal swings.

madara in the manga also showed

magatama (that necklace long range weapon susanoo usually has)
wood clones (some of them used full body forms of susanoo that barraged the kage all at once)
susanoo sword stabbing from underground
basic taijutsu and how he used a sword

his awakening combo could have been his down combo but oh well.

we never saw him using almighty push or pull though so why give him that?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 26, 2013)

So no Kages after all ? I'm not even mad, I kinda felt it from the moment they empathized the word "story" on the Edo Kage scans, but of course chose to stay in denial, but now I'm not even surprised, it's CC2 we're talking about...


----------



## Animaeon (Feb 26, 2013)

For people who never got Generations, this is probably going to be a huge step up from UNS2. But there aren't a lot of new characters for those who did play it.

Madara's moveset looks pretty good... I wouldn't be surprised if everybody's gonna use him in the online battles, and spam the shit out of him. Dat Katon <_<

Last but not least, I think that my biggest disappointment (lol me and my priorities) was hearing that Madara doesn't have a new voice. It seems like they just switched Tobi's voice actor over to him... It's understandable, but also a bad decision imo


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

never cared about any of the edo kage to be honest. you got some grandpa lightning kage, clam kage, blast kage the second, and gold glitter kage, non of these 4 sound impressive or fun to play as if you ask me.

the swords men seem like one trick ponies too. what else could they do with them? they'd just be another zabuza and that would be just as disappointing from what i hear.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> which is every fight he's been in since susanoo has been introduced and he had been revived.
> 
> madara at least says perfect susanoo doesn't deserve to be seen or used twice.



Yet Madara has also uses some form a Susanoo in all of his fights as well. He is just as guilt of susanoo spam as any other, if not more seeing as he literally had 25 susanoos out in his fight with the Kage's


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok there's something that really annoys me about the second Choji: he's fat. Even though nothing other than his awakening is different from Storm 2 Choji. So now we've got two identical Chojis that just happen to have different awakenings, except they've split up their outfits. What idiot thought this was a good idea? I liked the idea of Thin Choji being a separate character with Choji's old awakening while regular Choji could finally use Butterfly mode, but instead we've got two slots for two identical Chojis. WHY?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You just said you were waiting for Storm 4, so why should Story Mode in 3 matter?



If the story is good then i'll get it but if not then i'll wait.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 26, 2013)

> * along with over 80 playable characters*





So much trolling, it's not even funny.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

Cc2 has failed me but at least ima enjoy the 3D


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

Random said:


> Yet Madara has also uses some form a Susanoo in all of his fights as well. He is just as guilt of susanoo spam as any other, if not more seeing as he literally had 25 susanoos out in his fight with the Kage's



i said PERFECT susanoo. but then again that should count as the same thing shouldn't it?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 26, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Ok there's something that really annoys me about the second Choji: he's fat. Even though nothing other than his awakening is different from Storm 2 Choji. So now we've got two identical Chojis that just happen to have different awakenings, except they've split up their outfits. What idiot thought this was a good idea? I liked the idea of Thin Choji being a separate character with Choji's old awakening while regular Choji could finally use Butterfly mode, but instead we've got two slots for two identical Chojis. WHY?




This. Apparently Tenten's move set has changed to just the Bashosen during Awakening (no more use of her scrolls). So shouldn't she get another slot too? This is plain ridiculous.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i said PERFECT susanoo. but then again that should count as the same thing shouldn't it?



Yes, yes it should. Susanoo is still Susanoo no matter what stage you use it in.


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

slickcat said:


> I know and feel these guys decided to withold characters at the last minute, the fact they dont have a character trailer by now is proof of this. The last trailer is most likely the opening a.k.a game intro.



I've been saying this to Daxter ever since the scan of the pts characters was shown. While it's only a rumour at this point, if what is said is actually true, and CC2 are already working on Storm 4 for the PS4 then it's become quite obvious they are holding stuff back for that

Lol pts Hinata and Lee? what the hell do they have to do with the ninja war? simply filler characters, that's all they are


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

3 combos
PTS characters
No swordsmen
No edo kages
duplicate characters that just have a different ougi or awakening at best.
Support only characters.

All this is a huge slap to my face,causing more damage the more i dwell on it over and over and over.But anyways this is my last post concerning this, I think I ve raged enough,dont want to increase my post count over something I can deal with after a day.Well whatever in 6 days I ll make up my mind


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 26, 2013)

4 pages already?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

slickcat said:


> 3 combos
> PTS characters
> No swordsmen
> No edo kages
> ...



you forgot ringouts.

wait...3 combos? as in no neutral ground combo? as in no 4 combos?  WOOOOOW XD


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2013)

Jak said:


> I've been saying this to Daxter ever since the scan of the pts characters was shown. While it's only a rumour at this point, if what is said is actually true, and CC2 are already working on Storm 4 for the PS4 then it's become quite obvious they are holding stuff back for that
> 
> Lol pts Hinata and Lee? what the hell do they have to do with the ninja war? simply filler characters, that's all they are



I think they just gave us the PTS characters that most people use. (except for Sakura, nobody uses her)


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 26, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> This. Apparently Tenten's move set has changed to just the Bashosen during Awakening (no more use of her scrolls). So shouldn't she get another slot too? This is plain ridiculous.


I wouldn't have minded so much if Choji had different moves in this form too but we've seen him fight already. Not to mention I would have liked to use Choji in his regular outfit in Butterfly mode. Hopefully when they make a Storm 4 or Generations 2 they'll merge the two Chojis.

Also what's the point in the hidden selection? If Madara was in it I'd understand it was for spoilers, or if the PTS characters were there it would be because they're not really from the Storm 3 timeline. But the Edo Kage? Why hide them?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 26, 2013)

Random said:


> I think they just gave us the PTS characters that most people use. (except for Sakura, nobody uses her)



Jak loves PTS Sakura. You should see him cry when he loses to me with her.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

I think CC2's lost their spark.  They came in so strong with Storm 1 and it's just been derailing since then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

not much they can do to iterate on this franchise besides the storyline.

Its not their fault really.

Hopefully they can ditch this after 3 and make a new series of naruto games capitalizing on next gen hardware


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

We can only hope.

I'll still play the hell out of this though.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

@inu,I think thats the plan, there most likely be a generations 2 to wrap up the PS3 era before moving to PS4 and I m sure it will be a different series, not a storm title. They will have to be careful with generations 2 this time, they might have pulled many peoples nerves enough to be wary of them next time


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

Edo tensei kages pics are coming in a few by yokito


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 26, 2013)

Didn't anyone see the second video on sayian island with the kages ,Tsunade was so cool when she kick Madara and his susanoo shattered


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Jak loves PTS Sakura. You should see him cry when he loses to me with her.



You have beaten me when I use pts Sakura? You have beaten me when I use anyone? Dax pls


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

Jak said:


> You have beaten me when I use pts Sakura? You have beaten me when I use anyone? Dax pls



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I _*JUST*_ realized the correlation between both your names. 

GAWD AM I ONE SLOW MATHAFACKA.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

wait awakenings have ultimates too don't they?


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> not much they can do to iterate on this franchise besides the storyline.
> 
> Its not their fault really.
> 
> Hopefully they can ditch this after 3 and make a new series of naruto games capitalizing on next gen hardware



Just Because there isn't much to do to iterate doesn't mean they should just do the game half-assed. They are legitimately just neglect the fan base and doing stupid things for no good reason. They removed a combo (no reason for that), didn't make good character playable (no reason for that except to play up Storm 4), added additional slots for the same character (no reason for that), etc. 

And the worst part is, they did all this knowing that people would still buy the game for the Story. Focusing on the story is one thing, completely neglecting everything else is a whole different story.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 26, 2013)

They didn't even bother give Tsunade her new mode...



You can clearly see the sozo saisei.​


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 26, 2013)

WAT

And her awakening is the same as the old one...

how


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

naruto did an ultimate while in awakening mode didnet he? why not madara? ooo i can see it now, the potential that is to be soon crushed.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

More screenshot's from yours truly~

*Ultimate Adventure Mode Menu*

*Free Battle Mode Menu*

*Online Mode Menu*

*Mizukage*

*Sasuke*

*Danzo*

*Danzo + Fu/Torune*

*Ay*

*Sixth Hokage Danzo*

​


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

That's just lazy.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Wait, there's multiple Bee's and Gaara's too? What is the difference?  They can easily just make them one character and you can choose the version.



CC2 filling in room


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 26, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> WAT
> 
> And her awakening is the same as the old one...
> 
> how



maybe they didn't want to show it yet or it could be something else 
in b4 two Tsunade


----------



## harurisu (Feb 26, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> More screenshot's from yours truly~
> ​



You didn't have to copy/paste that line...




FlashYoruichi said:


> maybe they didn't want to show it yet or it could be something else
> *in b4 two Tsunade*




It's kinda too late for that, now that we've seen the roster...


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry just felt lazy to wright my own crap


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry for the double post
[Youtube]a6z7mRBH5Ms[/youtube]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I feel spoiled about Madara now, guess there's no need anymore to see his scan.

I was expecting more from his combos, never thought his moveset would rely on him using his Susano'o's swords, but other than that he looks great. Though I wished there was a video showing Nagato's gameplay.

And I love that QTE sequence of Naruto vs Tobi, pretty badass how Tobi blocked all of the attacks from Naruto's Kage Bunshins with his fan.  Seeing those scenes just confirms IMO that they are covering the fight against him after the Jinchuurikis are defeated. Though it appears that (final) fight will just be using base "War Naruto" and not even KCM or Bijuu Mode...not how I would've prefered it or how the manga did it, but I appreciate those scenes. And I think they are gonna handle differently the way Tobi's mask breaks.

And yeah, the lack of Edo Kages without saying of KCM Naruto in that roster is very disturbing. I could kinda deal with the lack of the 7SotM, but Edo Kages + Kinkaku and Ginkaku would be awesome.



But I still gonna refrain from jumping to conclusions. After all and as I read in a previous post from the already locked past thread, the game for Japan is not coming out at least until its April. So despite the unnecessary PTS characters, I am willing to wait a bit more just in case.



PositiveEmotions said:


> Edo tensei kages pics are coming in a few by yokito



I hope so. But you mean just pics from cutscenes of the Edo Kages being featured in the roster?



FlashYoruichi said:


> Didn't anyone see the second video on sayian island with the kages ,Tsunade was so cool when she kick Madara and his susanoo shattered



Yeah it was. Looking forward to that Boss fight.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

It's okay guys, the multiple Gaara's that no one will use will surely make up for it.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I _*JUST*_ realized the correlation between both your names.
> 
> GAWD AM I ONE SLOW MATHAFACKA.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 26, 2013)

Not sure what feels

Story mode is more or less a deal maker for me, but still...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

BM is gonna be a QTE, calling it now. prove me wrong cc2 i dare you, i double dare you


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well I feel spoiled about Madara now, guess there's no need anymore to see his scan.
> 
> I was expecting more from his combos, never thought his moveset would rely on him using his Susano'o's swords, but other than that he looks great. Though I wished there was a video showing Nagato's gameplay.
> 
> ...



Hopefully a roster of them being in


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2013)

Maddy!?!?!?!?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> The framerate lag is still present but it appears a LOT more bearable than it was in Gen, so good attempt by CC2. Figured meteor was his ougi, but didn't expect Rinnegan as the Awakening. Good, not another Susano'o.



i predicted rinnegan awakening i feel special lol

but anyway madara is OPPP


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

didn't the old PS2 Dragonball Z Budokai/budokai tenkaichi games do the same thing? I mean make multiple versions of the same character take up different slots 

Not sure about this generation's DBZ games, i've only ever owned burst limit. the DBZ games sure have fallen off a cliff for some reason


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

Yokito knows who is the secret naruto


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

secret naruto?


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2013)

Dat Madara

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD3f1ZntC9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2013)

Hoping for that Edo Kage pics to be roster then.



PositiveEmotions said:


> Yokito knows who is the secret naruto



...Kyuubi Chakra Mode Naruto? 

Unless it is just the Goku costume Naruto...

Or I am just probably getting too hopeful.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Menma?  or maybe Actual Biju mode Naruto?

Hopefully anything but hokage naruto


----------



## harurisu (Feb 26, 2013)

He also once again implied that the Edo Kages will be playable :excited:

"Remember my rooster... just remember my final roster.. this is even better... xD"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

i want bijuu mode naruto.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 26, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Sorry just felt lazy to *wright* my own crap



I giggled. 



Skywalker said:


> It's okay guys, the multiple Gaara's that no one will use will surely make up for it.



Hey, hey, hey ...fuck you, I've been using Gaara on occasion 



Valiere said:


> i predicted rinnegan awakening i feel special lol
> 
> but anyway madara is OPPP



Mokuton appears to either shorten or maintain the range he had in his base form with Susano'o arms.

Is anyone else surprised with how fucking long those arms were? xD


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

maybe its school boy naruto


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Hey, hey, hey ...fuck you, I've been using Gaara on occasion


You don't have to make him feel better. 

Seriously though, they could've saved so much space easier.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2013)

If it is Hokage Naruto then yeah, trolled and in a mean way. 

KCM has been the most advertised Naruto through the whole development of t he game, I think that would make the most sense to be this secret Naruto. And it is a more fleshed out mode than Bijuu Mode is so far. I can wait for Bijuu Mode, but if that one is, then cool I guess.

I can do without Menma right now though.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

samurai naruto? (why would it be secret if its been advertised?)
goku naruto?(again, same as above)
school naruto? (joke, but a mean one)
menma? (his awkaning would be kyuubi so either way sure i'd go with that)
bijuu naruto? (im going with this)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

You know...goku should be a playable character. Like not even just goku costume, but ACTUAL Goku


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Goku would be too hax.

Wait, aren't Akatsuki Itachi and Edo Itachi exactly the same?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> secret naruto?



Yes theres a few secret characters and according to yokito the edo kages are one of them



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hoping for that Edo Kage pics to be roster then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope its kcm2



Inuhanyou said:


> Menma?  or maybe Actual Biju mode Naruto?
> 
> Hopefully anything but hokage naruto



Naw i dont think so



harurisu said:


> He also once again implied that the Edo Kages will be playable :excited:
> 
> "Remember my rooster... just remember my final roster.. this is even better... xD"



He said he has pics



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i want bijuu mode naruto.



Me too bro me too



SoleAccord said:


> I giggled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol sorry about that


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2013)

The World said:


> Dat Madara
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD3f1ZntC9E[/YOUTUBE]



that is awesome


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 26, 2013)

CC2 is trolling if Beast Mode isn't at least playable in the Tobito boss battle


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 26, 2013)

Probably War Naruto (Bijuu Mode Ougi).


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Goku would be too hax.
> 
> Wait, aren't Akatsuki Itachi and Edo Itachi exactly the same?



Actually, I think Edo Itachi legitamately has a different moveset. From the picture of him, it looks like he will be spamming Susanoo arms just like Sasuke and Madara.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Goku would be too hax.



Come on son. Come on now. Goku is the coolest, how could he possibly not fit into this game?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2013)

Err....why so gloomy here, guys? Did i miss something bad? Someone give me a quick recap of what's been revealed to make you dudes feel down.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> CC2 is trolling if Beast Mode isn't at least playable in the Tobito boss battle



its gonna be a QTE probably (like oro's hydra vs itachi's susanoo) or some gimmick gameplay (like the 4 tails vs oro fight)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

people dont like the repeated charas, its simple


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

but goku is in the game. he's the 4 tails


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2013)

Ahh, secret characters. While I don't think the Edo Kages fit that criteria exactly, if it is a mean for them to be playable then right on.

Still wanting that secret Naruto to be KCM. *cross fingers*

Though it would've make more sense from the beginning to just upgrade Timeskip Naruto's moveset with "War Naruto's" and instead of that new base Naruto just go and put KCM in it's place. It just couldn't even be more logical. >_>

And yeah, Bijuu Mode being part of a cool QTEs or a gimmick gameplay like KN4 and KN6 were in Storm 2 would make sense, not a problem with me about it if that was how it turns out to be.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Come on son. Come on now. Goku is the coolest, how could he possibly not fit into this game?


You have a point.

Just as long as Simon the motherfucking digger gets in too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> You have a point.
> 
> Just as long as Simon the motherfucking digger gets in too.



Why don't we throw in Lina fucking Inverse and Yusuke motherfucking Urameshi just to round out the cast of fucking awesome charas 

Of course any one of the 4 would probably stomp the Narutoverse by themselves


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> You have a point.
> 
> Just as long as Simon the motherfucking digger gets in too.



Pre-time skip Simon? 

Cuz anything higher would break the game


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

sooo whens the secret naruto gonna be revealed hmm?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 26, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Err....why so gloomy here, guys? Did i miss something bad? Someone give me a quick recap of what's been revealed to make you dudes feel down.



Possibility of no playable:
Hell Stab, The Kagenaut
Water Pistols The Slick
Gold Dust The Daddy
Lazor Beams, The Mummy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> hmm?



Your not deidara.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why don't we throw in Lina fucking Inverse and Yusuke motherfucking Urameshi just to round out the cast of fucking awesome charas
> 
> Of course any one of the 4 would probably stomp the Narutoverse by themselves


Now that's a cast. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Pre-time skip Simon?
> 
> Cuz anything higher would break the game


Movie version. 

Dat Super Tengan Toppa Gurren Lagann, baby.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Your not deidara.



good i don't wanna be that ugly bitch


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> didn't the old PS2 Dragonball Z Budokai/budokai tenkaichi games do the same thing? I mean make multiple versions of the same character take up different slots
> 
> Not sure about this generation's DBZ games, i've only ever owned burst limit. the DBZ games sure have fallen off a cliff for some reason



The Budokai games not so much, but Tenkaichi 3 is infamous for this.


*Spoiler*: _tangent explaining just how ridiculous BT3 is with its repeats. I love the game anyway._ 



There are three adult Gokus, one for the Saiyan Saga, one for the Namek Saga, and one for the Android/Buu sagas, each with the appropriate transformations. Then there's kid Goku and GT Goku as well on top of that, each with their own transformations. Goku alone takes up 13 of the total 161 characters (including transformations) as a result of this.

Vegeta takes up five slots on his own, for his Saiyan/Namek saga self, for the Android Saga, for the Buu saga, then Majin and Super Saiyan 4 Vegeta both get their own slots. Then when you add his transformations you get five more characters, so Vegeta takes up 10 of the 161 characters on his own.

While it is more justified to take multiple slots for Gohan due to his aging throughout Z, his Kid, Teen, Adult, Ultimate, and Future versions of himself all have their own slots. Three of which have transformations, which add up to 11 of the 161 characters being taken up by Gohan.

There are two future Trunks' as well, one with the sword and one without, each with their transformations. And if we add Kid Trunks, who has his own slot, there's two more. so 7 of 161 are occupied by a Trunks of some kind.

So 41 of 161 characters are taken up by those four characters alone; that's a quarter of the roster taken up by four guys.




At any rate, once Raging Blast came along with the ability to customize Supers, there's only been one slot for Goku. Vegeta, Trunks, and Gohan still take up a bunch of space, however.

On the subject of Storm 3, I am refraining from seeing any moveset videos until I get my hands on the game itself.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> good i don't wanna be that ugly bitch



I never liked him with the random mouths on his body. Did they ever even explain why he had mouths like that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> good i don't wanna be that ugly bitch


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> *Spoiler*: _tangent explaining just how ridiculous BT3 is with its repeats. I love the game anyway._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



13 fucking GOKUS?  I remember it was bad, but never THAT bad :rofl


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2013)

>Comes back from gamefaqs Storm 3 board
>Hear about *REMOVED COMBOS* from existing characters

WAIT WUT?!!??!!?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I never liked him with the random mouths on his body. Did they ever even explain why he had mouths like that



He stole a secret Technique from Iwagakure.
It was Clay Molding or something.
Clay Molding grows mouths on your body. 


The End.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2013)

Not Sure said:


> He stole a secret Technique from Iwagakure.
> It was Clay Molding or something.
> Clay Molding grows mouths on your body.
> 
> ...



.....how and why does clay molding grow random mouths on your body??


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> 13 fucking GOKUS?  I remember it was bad, but never THAT bad :rofl


I do remember that,  still my favorite game, there was like 7 or 8 Gohan's too, Vegeta was up there as well. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> .....how and why does clay molding grow random mouths on your body??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I do remember that,  still my favorite game, there was like 7 or 8 Gohan's too, Vegeta was up there as well.
> 
> Ridiculous.





I also remember playing final bout before PS2 ever came out, being so desperate for a DBZ game on PS1. Man those were the days...of course that was when the roster was so weird. Like super saiyan vegeta without a normal vegeta and Super saiyan Z trunks but no normal Z trunks while you have normal GT trunks.

It was really weird cause you could not even transform either, they were all separate characters


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

i stopped caring for dbz games after budokai 3.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> .....how and why does clay molding grow random mouths on your body??




It looks like Not Sure is....puts on Kamina glasses....not sure


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

Of all the DBZ games from last gen, Tenkaichi 3 played really well, but the roster was lol at times

They made a big deal out of having so many characters, but some of them were obscure as hell

Like Appule, Arale, and some nameless Frieza Soldier


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> You don't have to make him feel better.
> 
> Seriously though, they could've saved so much space easier.



I do agree with you. Gaara was RARELY used whatsoever, so they have what, three versions of him now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i stopped caring for dbz games after budokai 3.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

yeah boy!  those were the times. i mained the shit out of yamcha, bardock and trunks. i picked up infinite world (seemed like a special edition to me) and still got it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2013)

My last post wasn't answered, i keep on hearing removed combos from this game......please say it isn't so....


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

i'm also curious if this is true or not...


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

He means saiyan island hp


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I do agree with you. Gaara was RARELY used whatsoever, so they have what, three versions of him now?


None of which can transform into Shukaku. 



Inuhanyou said:


> I also remember playing final bout before PS2 ever came out, being so desperate for a DBZ game on PS1. Man those were the days...of course that was when the roster was so weird. Like super saiyan vegeta without a normal vegeta and Super saiyan Z trunks but no normal Z trunks while you have normal GT trunks.
> 
> It was really weird cause you could not even transform either, they were all separate characters


Fuck, that game made me die a little, so awful.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> He means saiyan island hp



...Good? 

Hopefully the info will be brought here too.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

I will post the info here if ya want me to


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

I think that would be the best thing to do. So yep, go ahead.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Alright i sure will bro


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

green light for you sir.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks bro green light to you too


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

just say it!  I wanna know


----------



## Walkway (Feb 27, 2013)

If in ten days time I am not able to spam Jokey Boy I am going to lose my mind.

This better not be all you got, CC2. I try my best to defend you but you are trying my patience right now.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

It!.

Want me to say anything else? Lol


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 27, 2013)

Walkway said:


> If in ten days time I am not able to spam Jokey Boy I am going to lose my mind.
> 
> This better not be all you got, CC2. I try my best to defend you but you are trying my patience right now.



This.

We want our Giant Clams and Water Pistols dammit!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

French Mizukage, where are you?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

wheres benders "master of suspense" quote on youtube when you need it.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 27, 2013)

C'mon CC2...Don't let this girl down.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 27, 2013)

where's Dodai? he's one of the most popular and helpful characters in naruto and they didn't put him in storm 3?? unbelievable


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

Still waiting for that info...

Truth to be told all the Edo Kages look interesting to play as.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

well where is it? whats the secret naruto? i'll stay up all night if i have to im that curious.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 27, 2013)

Sup.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 27, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> where's Dodai? he's one of the most popular and helpful characters in naruto and they didn't put him in storm 3?? unbelievable



Even worse than Dodai, how could they leave out MAGNET-NIN?

His battle with Bee and Naruto was one of the best in the series.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

i heard side combos were removed because those would make it easy for ring outs.


which begs the question why ring outs were added in the first place. if anything its NOT a fair trade.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 27, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i heard side combos were removed because those would make it easy for ring outs.
> 
> 
> which begs the question why ring outs were added in the first place. if anything its NOT a fair trade.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

I just realized that I don't see Mangekyou Sharingan Sasuke either in that roster. I just see Hebi, Akatsuki and EMS Sasuke.

What's going on?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Did they make a new ougi for Kakashi?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

It seems like Awakened Tenten has been put in place to make up for the lack of Kinkaku.

L1 and R1 - Water and Wind attacks

Square - FIRE attacks

It's like my fan fic has come alive.

Maining her like mad


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

EDIT: LOL we posted the same thing.

So that is the new stuff you talked about?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea pretty lame if you ask me


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

Crap.

And I am still wondering about that "secret Naruto" thing.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

character icons? um....so?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

"War Naruto" and Sage Naruto use almost the  

Is there any Bijuu Naruto icon or any showing KinGin or some of the Swordsmen? Since its 100 icons after all. Not all of the images load up for me so I can't see them all. KCM Naruto  though. Same goes for the Edo Kages.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Like Appule, Arale, and some nameless Frieza Soldier


We all know that .


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 27, 2013)

-3 shortened ground combos.
-Edo Kage have full movesets and aren't playable.
-Survival Mode removed.

I'm probably gonna use the money I was gonna spend on Injustice.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> -3 shortened ground combos.
> -Edo Kage have full movesets and aren't playable.
> -Survival Mode removed.
> 
> I'm probably gonna use the money I was gonna spend on Injustice.


Ok we get it, you're not buying the game. So would you kindly leave now? You're just being annoying. Yes there are some features it's annoying they've left out, there's still enough that is there that many of us still think is worth buying.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

so about that "secret" naruto....


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 27, 2013)

I know I'm bitching about CC2's decisions but I'll still buy Storm 3.
I'll still be a loyal fan even though CC2 makes shit choices.

I hope to God that they don't do this again.

DLC Seven Swordsmen, Kin/Gin and Edo Kages=Capcom shit


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't help noticing a lack of Edo Kakuzu in the character icon selection. Now that isn't fair, Edo Kakuzu looks so much cooler than cloakless masked Kakuzu and his model and character art are in the game anyway.



Pathos Grim said:


> DLC Seven Swordsmen, Kin/Gin and Edo Kages=Capcom shit


Nah, Capcom would have the data already there and then release it months later. Here if it's DLC they'll need new data (not much mind you since they have enough in their story mode appearances).

Really the biggest problem I have is how much they hyped up Kinkaku, Ginkaku and the Swordsmen. They were a focus in the main trailer, that's poor advertising form.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

i like mask kakuzu. he reminds me of bane.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2013)

Madara's movesets are interesting, but somehow I expected more. His Susano'o combos simply don't feel very fresh to me. And does he not have any special Awakening Jutsu or anything like that? I saw no such thing in the video.

I wished he'd get Mokuton: Kajukai Korin. :/

Also, the (current) lack of Edo Kages is extremely disappointing. Let's hope it isn't the case. I've already pre-ordered the game, and though I already know I'd end up being thoroughly disappointed by a lot of aspects of the game, I'm still playing it nevertheless as I always do for Storm games.


----------



## Rashman (Feb 27, 2013)

i hope they changed hidan's moves.....

His attacks are much better in the PSP naruto games


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 27, 2013)

Rashman said:


> i hope they changed hidan's moves.....
> 
> His attacks are much better in the PSP naruto games



Don't count on it.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 27, 2013)

Are they really leaving the Edo Kages out? Withholding the awesomeness that is the Mizukage, M? (there goes my Madara team ) and the Raikage until the next game? Surely that must be illegal in some part of the world.

Oh well, until that cruel Genjutsu is dispelled, Edo Madara, Edo Itachi, Rinnegan Tobi and Edo Nagato should help dry my tears nicely.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Edo Kage unplayable ? 

What the hell ... ?

I don't understand CC2. why not putting them in the roster ?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2013)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Are they really leaving the Edo Kages out? Withholding the awesomeness that is the Mizukage, M? (there goes my Madara team ) and the Raikage until the next game? Surely that must be illegal in some part of the world.
> 
> Oh well, until that cruel Genjutsu is dispelled, Edo Madara, Edo Itachi, Rinnegan Tobi and Edo Nagato should help dry my tears nicely.


No, everything seems to be pointing towards them being in the extra characters slot.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Neji does have an Air Kaiten !


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 27, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> No, everything seems to be pointing towards them being in the extra characters slot.


That's a relief. I don't check SI (or any other place) for news unless I see something here and want to try to confirm it.

And yes, no Edo Kages but PTS characters =  since I know I'll get the game no matter what.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> No, everything seems to be pointing towards them being in the extra characters slot.



That indeed seems the case, but where's the logic in Madara not being a secret character while the Edo Kages are secret?


----------



## Sunspear7 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm really confused, why are the Edo kages secret characters? Just give us the trollkage dammit.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

Those can't possibly be all of the Edo Kage...

There's one emblem for the Cloud Village, two for Mist, two for the Rock, and two for the Leaf. That only validates Trollkage, Mu, and the 3rd Raikage. Leaving Gaara's dad out of standard play.

So...

wat

why? 

*EDIT:* Ah, _shyt_...

I hadn't even thought about it until just now, but.... 

*Two slots for the Leaf Village* ~ Fu & Torune
*Two slots for the Mist Village* ~ Chojuro & Ao
*Two slots for the Rock Village* ~ Akatsuchi & Kurotsuchi
*One slot for the Cloud Village* ~ C (who is confirmed by some gameplay footage...)

It makes so much now...But I don't like it 

 That said, I'm still totally going to enjoy this game, if only for the single player


----------



## Si Style (Feb 27, 2013)

Where are these secret character slots on the roster? How does that work?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2013)

Firaea said:


> That indeed seems the case, but where's the logic in Madara not being a secret character while the Edo Kages are secret?


Yeah I don't understand the point either. Madara being there makes sense. The PTS characters being there makes sense (they're bonus characters, even if it's a bonus we didn't want that's incomplete). But the Edo Kage?


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

There are no 'secret slots'. Those were revealed as a button you click to see the presets of your ninja tools.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

Someone should ask why they went with this weird selection of characters, lol


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> There are no 'secret slots'. Those were revealed as a button you click to see the presets of your ninja tools.


When was this revealed?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 27, 2013)

...


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> When was this revealed?


In these two images:



Sorry to disappoint everyone but that looks like the full roster. I expect a explanation on the Edo Kage! Also, I was right about Itachi and Gaara, looks like no new combos = new character slot now.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 27, 2013)

harurisu said:


> ...



That had better be fake, or this is some high-end bullshit


----------



## Animaeon (Feb 27, 2013)

You bitches ready for some gameplay?


[YOUTUBE]nbA4mGY9JzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Edo Nagato, Madara playable.

Edo Kage unplayable ?

I fail to see the logic here.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

No one else does either,  they certainly made it look like we could play as them, sigh.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2013)

harurisu said:


> ...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

harurisu said:


> ...















I broke out into a good laugh when I saw this

Man, I appreciate their work, but this is pure lulz

*EDIT:* Ninja'd by Scizor


----------



## harurisu (Feb 27, 2013)

Even tho the game has leaked, and we all know about Madara, here is this week's Jump Scan​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 27, 2013)

No Edo Kages. 

I was mainly looking forward to the Second Mizukage, but after seeing no ultimate jutsu for him in the codes for the demo, and seeing how they listed him as a "sub_char" while the other characters were listed as a "char" already prepared me. I mean, Ginkaku and Kinkaku were also listed as "sub_char" so I should have been expecting it. 

Here's hoping they're playable in Storm 4/Generations 2. That's when we realize they make the Seven Swordsmen, Ginkaku, Kinkaku, and the Edo Kage playable in the next game so they can have more new characters in the next game.

Seriously who would you rather play as, Hanzo and Mifune, or the Edo Kages?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 27, 2013)

harurisu said:


> ...



CC2, you are a disappoint.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone have that means of contacting CC2 they used when making Generations? I feel I need to message them some constructive criticism. Lets face it most people are just going to post "AARRRGGG!!! RAGE!! YOU F***ING PIECE OF $***!!!" which isn't constructive at all when what we need is to explain why this is a problem, what can be done to fix it and advise for their next game.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 27, 2013)

CC2 didn't make the Edo Kages playable because they needed place for PTS characters.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

They wanted space for the characters who aren't relevant?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 27, 2013)

Apparently, lots of important flashback fights in this story?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

Olivia said:


> No Edo Kages.
> 
> I was mainly looking forward to the Second Mizukage, but after seeing no ultimate jutsu for him in the codes for the demo, and seeing how they listed him as a "sub_char" while the other characters were listed as a "char" already prepared me. I mean, Ginkaku and Kinkaku were also listed as "sub_char" so I should have been expecting it.
> 
> ...


I wasnt going to use Hanzo or Mifune to begin with.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's a Sakura vs Ino 
looks like poor girl have no awakening action


----------



## Pein (Feb 27, 2013)

it feels like I've been betrayed.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> Here's a Sakura vs Ino
> looks like poor girl have no awakening action



That barrier shatter effect was cool 

I much prefer that over the random bits of debris in other stages


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

The players were terrible.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> Here's a Sakura vs Ino
> looks like poor girl have no awakening action



WHY IN THE FUCK CAN'T SAKURA INSTANT AWAKEN?

Fucking bullshit bro, one of the things I looked forward to when using her.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> Here's a Sakura vs Ino
> looks like poor girl have no awakening action



From what I understand, awakening action is restricted to Team Vs


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 27, 2013)

No Water Pistols and Clams of Doom
No Hell Stab
No Mummies shooting frickin' lazor beams
No Fathers giving away free Gold


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 27, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> That had better be fake, or this is some high-end bullshit



Has to be fake looked it up on Twitter and there is no Namco Bandai EU


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 27, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> Has to be fake looked it up on Twitter and there is no Namco Bandai EU


A short message so it must be from Twitter? 

It's forum this video:


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2013)

Lol CC2. Just lol.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

If that Yokito guy from SI really is a troll, he's got people believing him on youtube now. Apparently he's saying Edo Kage are unlockable after beating story mode or something?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sSGJTj8srWE[/YOUTUBE]






5 ougis


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 27, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I think Itachi's and Nagato's are the best.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 27, 2013)

The top comment on that Namco EU video made me laugh for once

"Instead of showing the Edo Kages they should show the PTS characters in the coffins. Makes more sense when Kabuto says "Quite the lineup" and Tobi should say "Fuck no!"

If it does turn out there is no way to play as the Edo Kage (while they included crappy PTS characters)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top notch stuff 

The scale of Sasuke's still feels kinda forced, but even so...


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> I think Itachi's and Nagato's are the best.



I have to agree. Nagato's is epic, and despite it being Yasaka Magatama as expected, Itachi's was really well done.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand back to Edo Kages.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

We must stay positive, lads.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nagato's Chibaku Tensei !  !


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

Too bad Rinnegan Tobi's ougi was the most underwhelming and he has like, the most unique costume in the game.

EDIT - I realize that ougi epicness has nothing to do with costume appearance ..but damn it let me dream.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

R Tobi


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, those ougis are pretty badass. I'm glad Edo Itachi gets a different one as well instead of just being a copy of regular Itachi


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sage Naruto has been totally redone.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone know if Gai and Kakashi have been changed?


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sage Naruto has been totally redone.



Nowadays, you should bring some proof with your statements. Otherwise people will just take it as another bs rumor.


----------



## Vash (Feb 27, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sage Naruto has been totally redone.



Again? While other characters are ignored...

----

I keep telling myself to not watch anymore videos and to wait for the game, but I can't... My willpower is weak


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2013)

Itachi's ougi is REALLY awesome imo.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2013)

Sometimes, I fail to comprehend CC2.

In aspects such as the story mode and several characters such as Naruto, Itachi and Nagato, they've done a truly good job IMO.

But then look to the other side and you wonder how they can screw up so bad in other things.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 27, 2013)

I decided I'm not gonna get this game.

CC2 dug their own grave with this game when they lied about almost everything.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

Sage Naruto nerfed?



Madara with Grab and Awakening Jutsu!


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 27, 2013)

Not sure if any1 has covered this but does any1 know if they improved other characters moves besides the obvious main characters? Such as Konoha 11 and such? Or are they the same old from the previous titles? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Not sure if any1 has covered this but does any1 know if they improved other characters moves besides the obvious main characters? Such as Konoha 11 and such? Or are they the same old from the previous titles? Thanks in advance.



Majority of characters have the same old movesets.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Sage Naruto nerfed?




I'm not calling nerf until I see that jutsu start-up. 

But hot DAMN I'm looking at Masked Man for a 'main' now with that intangibility ninjutsu he used. So damn cool, I wonder how helpful that can be in a fight. Not like A.I is good at a damn thing.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Not sure if any1 has covered this but does any1 know if they improved other characters moves besides the obvious main characters? Such as Konoha 11 and such? Or are they the same old from the previous titles? Thanks in advance.



Apparently, Tenten's Awakening Mode with the Bashosen: L1 and R1 are  and Wind Attacks, Square button is for Fire combos.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 27, 2013)

Random said:


> Majority of characters have the same old movesets.



Blasphemy!! Very disappointing


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 27, 2013)

I've hyped myself for to long to be disappointed by small stuff like this.

I'm actually not surprised at all by some of this stuff, just take a look at the ps2 games they made.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

It seems Madara has the same voice as Serious Tobi in japanese


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 27, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Not sure if any1 has covered this but does any1 know if they improved other characters moves besides the obvious main characters? Such as Konoha 11 and such? Or are they the same old from the previous titles? Thanks in advance.



Yokito85 said something about Jugo, Tsunade, and Konan being updated...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

I am speechless regarding that tweet from NamcoBandai. 

But I side with Skywalker, we gotta remain positive until the end.

Nagato's Ougi is amazing though. And nice Madara vs 5 Kage scan.

Still waiting for anything regarding that "secret Naruto" that Yokito85 was talking about from SI, which was mentioned by PositiveEmotions.



Gaiash said:


> I can't help noticing a lack of Edo Kakuzu in the character icon selection. Now that isn't fair, Edo Kakuzu looks so much cooler than cloakless masked Kakuzu and his model and character art are in the game anyway.
> 
> Nah, Capcom would have the data already there and then release it months later. Here if it's DLC they'll need new data (not much mind you since they have enough in their story mode appearances).
> 
> Really the biggest problem I have is how much they hyped up Kinkaku, Ginkaku and the Swordsmen. They were a focus in the main trailer, that's poor advertising form.



Yeah, he isn't there either (the same thing with MS Sasuke as I pointed out last night). He might be an alternate skin for his living Akatsuki self.

And yeah I agree, very poor advertising. Kinkaku and Ginkaku appear in the Edo Tensei line up in the trailer along with the Edo Kages. They were even were featured in   of the game, the same case as with the   And all that just for story mode and "never said they were playable" outside of it?

I understand if they want to hold of some characters for Generations 2/Storm 4 but this really isn't the way to go. If they want to hold of characters then those should be Sage Kabuto, Bijuu Naruto or even unmasked Obito. Not like half of the new characters they were revealing in the scans's updates for this game.

And lets not even talk about the advertising for KCM Naruto since the very first scan. :/



Firaea said:


> That indeed seems the case, but where's the logic in Madara not being a secret character while the Edo Kages are secret?



Pretty much. "Secret characters" should be like Sage Kabuto, Bijuu Naruto or even EMS Sasuke (considering how little of him we've seen so far but he still made it here). Or putting in non-relevant PTS characters that people already played in Storm 1 and can still play as them in Generations in place of new characters that many were looking forward to play as.



Animaeon said:


> You bitches ready for some gameplay?
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nbA4mGY9JzA[/YOUTUBE]



It looks great!


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

Sennin, there is no god, we must accept it.

What god would prevent Sakura from using an instant awakening? 

At least TenTen was not violated with the 'fuck you' hands of CC2 ;-;


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn this game. Even with the loss of characters, I can't remember last time I was this impatient for a game to be released. And what is this I hear about:


SoleAccord said:


> But hot DAMN I'm looking at Masked Man for a 'main' now with that intangibility ninjutsu he used. So damn cool, I wonder how helpful that can be in a fight. Not like A.I is good at a damn thing.


I don't dare to watch anymore gameplay videos. Can he become intangible for short durations now? If so...


----------



## harurisu (Feb 27, 2013)

How I imagined Muu's ougi




Why CC2 ? WHY ?​


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 27, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And yeah I agree, very poor advertising. Kinkaku and Ginkaku appear in the Edo Tensei line up in the trailer along with the Edo Kages. They were even were featured in   of the game, the same case as with the   And all that just for story mode and "never said they were playable" outside of it?



I do agree on the edo kage situation, but all the scans of the Kin Gin brothers are all clearly from story mode.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

And a good morning to me


----------



## G (Feb 27, 2013)

ok so what the hell has been happening??


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

I can understant Kin & Gin. We only see them with Boss Lifebars and Icons.

But The 4 Edo Kages ? We get to fight them and they have super moves, jutsu, KNJ bars and shit ...


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

Wraith_Madara said:


> I don't dare to watch anymore gameplay videos. Can he become intangible for short durations now? If so...



It appeared so, though he was handled by shitty AI. I counted perhaps ..three seconds of intangibility, maybe just two. Naruto's combo went right through him. I'm not certain if he can attack either during this time but fuck it bro, aggressive defensive playstyle is JUST my way to play and boy is Masked Man looking Real. Fucking. Good right now.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 27, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> It appeared so, though he was handled by shitty AI. I counted perhaps ..three seconds of intangibility, maybe just two. Naruto's combo went right through him. I'm not certain if he can attack either during this time but fuck it bro, aggressive defensive playstyle is JUST my way to play and boy is Masked Man looking Real. Fucking. Good right now.


Nice...! I didn't think they were going to do any changes to him at all. Definietly gonna try him out as soon as possible. The idea of a Rasenshuriken sailing right through my character is too good to pass up on.

EDIT: That is, if he can phase through those attacks as well. One never knows these days..


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

Wraith_Madara said:


> EDIT: That is, if he can phase through those attacks as well. One never knows these days..



Let us take this moment and pray 

Or at the very least let us use it to cancel and avoid those garbage sub+rasengan kiddies.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 27, 2013)

I refuse to believe the edo kage aren't playable.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 27, 2013)

Not Sure said:


> Yokito85 said something about Jugo, Tsunade, and Konan being updated...



Eh it's not enough character upgrades. Its like eating Chinese food with no chopsticks!!


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 27, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Let us take this moment and pray
> 
> Or at the very least let us use it to cancel and avoid those garbage sub+rasengan kiddies.


I'll be praying this week and next.
Already got my first visions of a Rasengan attacker charging over the roof and out from the stage after a well-placed phasing jutsu. 

I wonder if it's possible to lose that way, throwing yourself out of the stage because your opponent moved too quickly. Ah well, one can dream.


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

do all the characters that have normal awakening have L2 and an R2 jutsu? or is it just the instant awakenings?

edit: nvm :/


----------



## Jaga (Feb 27, 2013)

I just woke up to a shit STORM of new videos!! Nagato, Itachi, War Tenten, Tobi, Madara, stage select and some pix:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

^Oh Nagato moveset.  Must check!

I think I just solved the "lack of MS Sasuke in the roster" mystery.

Its simple. Here we see , but in this picture it is 

So this must mean that MS Sasuke and EMS Sasuke share the same character slot and they are also their own independent characters with different movesets, jutsus and Ougis. Gotta say I like that, though not sure how exactly to call this. An alternate Sasuke skin or an alternate & different Sasuke(s) character(s)? 

Anyway I think this could be the solution for the Edo Kages. They could actually be sharing slots with their current and successors Kages: the 4th Kazekage would share Gaara's, the 3rd Raikage in Ei's, Trollkage with Mei's and Muu would be in Oonoki's. Sure I'd love that they had their own slots and CC2 must correct this in the next installment, but maybe not everything is lost if this turns out to be true.



Deathgun said:


> I do agree on the edo kage situation, but all the scans of the Kin Gin brothers are all clearly from story mode.



Well by using that logic then Madara should also just be for story mode since the new revealed scan where he's confirmed shows him in a Boss fight against the 5 Kage. He also has that evil, Boss-flame design icon. No KNJ bars or items to be seen:



The same way the KinGin bros were featured in their scans. If we didn't see that gameplay vid of Madara yesterday and only have this scan as proof of him being in the game now we would be worried if he's just for story mode as well. I am not saying KinGin > Madara as in who should be playable, not at all, but just pointing out the very flawed logic behind. If they show them on scans in action and aren't gigantic characters like Gedou Mazou or Kyuubi, those characters should and *must* be playable.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

Tenten looks awesome now... Jesus Christ dat fan.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So this must mean that MS Sasuke and EMS Sasuke share the same character slot and they are also their own independent characters with different movesets, jutsus and Ougis. Gotta say I like that, though not sure how exactly to call this. An alternate Sasuke skin or an alternate & different Sasuke(s) character(s)?


This is how they should've done all the characters that have multiples that take up unnecessary room, but alas.

Edo Itachi is like a carbon copy of Akatsuki Itachi, just slightly different, really warranted a new slot.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

Wraith_Madara said:


> I'll be praying this week and next.
> Already got my first visions of a Rasengan attacker charging over the roof and out from the stage after a well-placed phasing jutsu.
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to lose that way, throwing yourself out of the stage because your opponent moved too quickly. Ah well, one can dream.



Oh god yes, the ultimate troll tactic!

And god damn it TenTen hasn't changed at all minus huge awakening reliance, very disappointed in that.

And who's bright idea at CC2 was it to give Edo Nagato Almighty Push? Ugh, another scrub support for the baddies.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tenten is the shit now !

And Nagato's moveset  !


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 27, 2013)

I cant wait to see all the ___,Pain,Nagato teams....it seems like the hyuugas have some new competetion.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 27, 2013)

i just want the game now so bad. lack of characters id dissapoint but the smexyness of instant awakening and MADARA!!! 

MY BODY IS READY!! why you no sell Gamestop!!! Sack of #!%$


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 27, 2013)

Taka Sasuke better get an instant awakening since Edo Itachi gets the same amaterasu move in base

It looked like Sage mode Naruto was nerfed.
I think Sakura's tilt was shortened as well.
Masked Man can phase himself when awakened.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Not sure if this has been posted



Oh my lord my prayers have been answered, they have effectively fixed Sasuke's tilt to no longer cause low frames.

Perhaps god is still here.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hack and slash is awesome !


----------



## G (Feb 27, 2013)

I honestly dont feel like buying this.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

All stages


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

G said:


> I honestly dont feel like buying this.



K. Go join FoY in the corner of no satisfaction


----------



## Sablés (Feb 27, 2013)

Would it kill thme to add Bansho Tennin to Nagato's moveset.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Im still getting the game because it has some cool features


----------



## Athruz (Feb 27, 2013)

This is the most irritating, incomplete, insufficient and immaturely released game i've witnessed since Generations. Same goes for the roster.

It's all just a clusterfuck that goes beyond reasoning. I cannot follow a single one of CC2's decisions, neither will i try to. All i know is that the very definition of milking a franchise is right before your eyes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

Nagato looks great. He is quite fast (as expected from his healthy form, good job there CC2) and I wasn't expecting him to use in his combos shurikens followed by the chakra rods. Though I don't think that was his whole moveset, but I like it so far. His finisher Shinra Tensei in one of his combos is bigger than Pain's, which make sense his the strenght and pace of his jutsus as himself is greater. Like how he summons the panda to crash you. Love his Ougi too.

Bet that the rest of his moveset involves the other Path's techs.

Tobi (Rin'negan masked, guess that is how we're gonna have to call this one since the other one is Masked Man) is awesome too.

Hack and slash looks fun.

And I wished they could give us someday a stage called "Destroyed Akatsuki Hideout" from Storm 2's Sakura & Chiyo vs Sasori Boss battle, I like that battlefield after Sasori crushed it with the Sandaime's Iron Sand. It looks like a cool place to fight.



Skywalker said:


> This is how they should've done all the characters that have multiples that take up unnecessary room, but alas.
> 
> Edo Itachi is like a carbon copy of Akatsuki Itachi, just slightly different, really warranted a new slot.



I could agree with that, much more when they just go and fill in the slots with PTS or base upgraded kind of characters instead of actually new ones. The only thing we would need now is to get rid of those seven PTS characters. At least this theory of mine opens up a bit the hope for the War Naruto to have as an alternate KCM Naruto, if MS Sasuke can also give you access to EMS Sasuke then I don't see why not in Naruto's case.

Same thing would go for the Akatsuki living versions of Kakuzu, Sasori and Deidara. Switch to their Edo selves with maybe some slight changes.

And yeah so far Edo Itachi looks the same as his living self, besides having Amaterasu as his jutsu. They should've added him some Susano'o combos like they did to Madara, 'cause in Edo Itachi's case it makes sense IMO.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 27, 2013)

You guys wanted Edo Kages?

This should cheer up all of you (me included).


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

Athruz said:


> This is the most irritating, incomplete, insufficient and immaturely released game i've witnessed since Generations. Same goes for the roster.
> 
> It's all just a clusterfuck that goes beyond reasoning. I cannot follow a single one of CC2's decisions, neither will i try to. All i know is that the very definition of milking a franchise is right before your eyes.



Don't you think you're being a little over-dramatic? Storm 3 is not the definition of milking a franchise..

THIS IS.



Don't keep your eyes exposed for too long, permanent damage may result. ;-;


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll be honest this game has more fails than epicness imo


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 27, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Dude, you're being a little overdramatic. Storm 3 is not the definition of milking a franchise.
> 
> THIS IS.
> 
> ...



Although there is a difference between DB Kinect and Storm 3. Dragon Ball Kinect was not made by Japan, it was only half-assed attempt. US used Ultimate Tenkaichi engine, edited it a bit (removed even more characters and battles) and that's it.

Although Goten on the cover is pathetic, he's not even in-game. What is he doing there is beyond me.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> Although there is a difference between DB Kinect and Storm 3. Dragon Ball Kinect was not made by Japan, it was only half-assed attempt. US used Ultimate Tenkaichi engine, edited it a bit (removed even more characters and battles) and that's it.




Missing the point brother. DBZ Kinect never had to happen, whatsoever.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## slickcat (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, I decided to join the corner of those who will hold out on the title. My mood has been squashed, well for those who get this,dont hesitate to put up some walkthrough if possible


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Can someone explain to me what the heck are thoses blue squares near Killer Bee on the roster ?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

What in the hell is going on up in here.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can someone explain to me what the heck are thoses blue squares near Killer Bee on the roster ?


The Gokage bodyguards/Support only characters, I'm guessing



Aeiou said:


> What in the hell is going on up in here.



Disappoint, excitement, and uncertainty


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## G (Feb 27, 2013)

19 guests? why?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

G said:


> 19 guests? why?



Googling Storm 3 news + Lurkers more than likely.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Lmao Namco Bandai's Youtube message was an ultimate troll.  I'm spending more time laughing/being discombobulated as fuck rather than being disappointed.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2013)

I was never planning on getting this game as Storm 2 and Generations have all become dusty in my gamecabinet in a time that isn't worth sixty bucks, but now even my normal amount of hype is gone.

Might be temporary though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral just described well how most are feeling. I am more in the excited and uncertain area though. 



Rei Shingetsu said:


> You guys wanted Edo Kages?
> 
> This should cheer up all of you (me included).



I lol'ed. 



PositiveEmotions said:


> I'll be honest this game has more fails than epicness imo



More like missed opportunities/some wasted potential. They started so good with this game but are now faulting on really silly things.

Gameplay? Checked since it is carrying the improved system from Generations and now we have that instant & adversity Awakening thing (kinda indifferent to this one but I have to include it).

Story mode back with the grand Boss battles ala Storm 2? Checked and looks better than ever.

The whole Ringouts thing? Checked since I remember it was confirmed it isn't like a "must" for all fights (I am sure someone here can explain it better than I).

The problem now is on the choice of playable characters, the silly things I mentioned above. It started with those 7 PTS characters and news like non-playable Edo Kages, Swordsmen and KinGin only fuels it. If they could get those PTS out and included at least Edo Kages and KinGin, I think it would be a good improvement.

The game still looks fun and worth playing. However they are leaving very poor and unnecessary loose ends if it is really true that the 4 Edo Kages or KCM Naruto aren't playable just to include them later in something like Generations 2.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

The only thing I dislike about Rinnegan Tobi's moveset is his ougi. I was expecting something original from him. Regardless, I'll main the shit out of him


----------



## Mkddd (Feb 27, 2013)

THIS is a fanservice game. It heavily relies on the fanbase to actually sell out there and it's not cool when the developer needs two years to add only 12 new characters ( *new war arc skins don't count ) and just exclude the other half of them ( 7-Swordmen, Gari, Pakura, Edo Kages etc. ).
Many characters got transferred over without improvements. 

Story mode is fine and good but I played these games mostly because of Free Battle and I'm just not ready to cough up 60 bucks for this,
INB4 can't afford it.

It was already bad enough that CC2 just decided to bring over PTS characters which will probably have one side mission in the story mode and that's it.
That is why CC2 was probably quiet about the release of information ( had none lol ).

TL;DR
CC2 is lazy and all the kiddies will buy this because Madara and Obito.
I'll buy it when the price drops. This is the Aliens : Colonial Marines from Japan.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

Think I'll wait for a price drop too...


----------



## Cheshter (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is something i don't understand. The following paragraph is taken from pretty much every description of the game

NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 will feature the most extensive character roster of any game so far in the series, allowing fans to engage with a large number of their favourite personalities from the NARUTO SHIPPUDEN anime *as it streams online and airs in Japan*

What does that last part mean? Does it mean we will get extra content as the anime continues like extra story DLC?


----------



## Vash (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheshter said:


> Here is something i don't understand. The following paragraph is taken from pretty much every description of the game
> 
> NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 will feature the most extensive character roster of any game so far in the series, allowing fans to engage with a large number of their favourite personalities from the NARUTO SHIPPUDEN anime *as it streams online and airs in Japan*
> 
> What does that last part mean? Does it mean we will get extra content as the anime continues like extra story DLC?



It just means that the storymode of Storm 3 will go up to the current part of the Japanese anime until its' release.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm actually trying to ask to CEO of CC2 what does that mean ?


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> You guys wanted Edo Kages?
> 
> This should cheer up all of you (me included).



Inb4NidaimeMizukagecheatcodes


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

Mkddd said:


> TL;DR
> CC2 is lazy and all the kiddies will buy this because Madara and Obito.
> I'll buy it when the price drops. This is the Aliens : Colonial Marines from Japan.


Lazy? I'll play the game before I decide but it's just straight-up rude to imply some kind of superiority over the 'kiddies' who will buy this. Don't be a jackass and try and realise that not everyone shares your opinions and those who don't aren't lesser than you.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Snake Cloack Kabuto seems to be the same, he has awakening action though, seems to be white snake.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 27, 2013)

Mkddd said:


> * ( 7-Swordmen, Gari, Pakura, Edo Kages etc. ).*



You can't use them? Your lying right?!!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> You can't use them? Your lying right?!!



It's true, bro. They ain't playable


----------



## Mkddd (Feb 27, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Lazy? I'll play the game before I decide but it's just straight-up rude to imply some kind of superiority over the 'kiddies' who will buy this. Don't be a jackass and try and realise that not everyone shares your opinions and those who don't aren't lesser than you.



Sorry, let me rephrase, I didn't mean to come off as rude.
What I was trying to say is that alot of people ( mostly younger audiences ) are perfectly happy with the game because Madara is in it.
I was trying to make the point that people will mostly pay 60 dollars for minor changes and Madara Uchiha.
But good that you think that I think that some people are lesser than me


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It's true, bro. They ain't playable



Such horse crap. What have they been doing for the past two years with this game?? Did they not have enough resources or income to make these characters? That's sad, real sad. I'm gonna guess and say they'll have them in Storm 4 for PS4. I f'd up since I already pre-ordered and paid in full but I could just return it.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 27, 2013)

At 6 Days from Launch I still feel the same way I have for a while, I have generations and there just isn't enough new content to justify it's price. I feel like this all could've been dlc for generations. I'm sticking with buying Tomb Raider over this game. Might rent this one day or buy when there's a price drop.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 27, 2013)

Hentailover from Saiyanisland said:


> Konan fans. You will cry bitter tears. There's no paper ocean Jutsu... In the game... At all.. She used something that barely resembles that. Sorry for you guys.
> __________________



Did we even get ONE good news today ?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

@haru well we only got game plays and a one hour story mode game play


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

Mkddd said:


> Sorry, let me rephrase, I didn't mean to come off as rude.
> What I was trying to say is that alot of people ( mostly younger audiences ) are perfectly happy with the game because Madara is in it.
> I was trying to make the point that people will mostly pay 60 dollars for minor changes and Madara Uchiha.
> But good that you think that I think that some people are lesser than me


No doubt _some_ people are but I'm sure you can see how your post would come off as a tad arrogant. 

A lot of people are merely happy with the game, the story mode will at least keep me entertained for long enough to warrant a purchase and I will intermittently use the free battle until the next game. I'm just quite sure the game selling well does not rest of Madara.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 27, 2013)

CRAWWWWWLING IIIIN MY SKIIIIN

I feel like a lot of you are overreacting. I'm really upset about the Edo Kage, but I'll get over it. As will you all. I'm still gonna enjoy this game.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 27, 2013)

AS for me I just mean the new content that's not in generations in general overall. I'm not nitpicking at any one thing. There's still 6 Days though so if anything peaks my interest from now until then it may change my mind.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you not know how to use spoiler tags?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea i do

Anyways edo deidara is in the game


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 27, 2013)

so KCM level 2 is an awakening now not just an ougi like I thought before.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 27, 2013)

*


Walkway said:



			CRAWWWWWLING IIIIN MY SKIIIIN

I feel like a lot of you are overreacting. I'm really upset about the Edo Kage, but I'll get over it. As will you all. I'm still gonna enjoy this game.
		
Click to expand...


Agreed. especially when  most of Kages are basically carbon copy of current kages.*


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Grimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

does tsunade have an awakening action ? -.-


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmm. I've been on Storm 2 for the longest time, having skipped Generations. I feel like this will be worth it for me. Still contemplating on that price drop...



Dbgohan08 said:


> so KCM level 2 is an awakening now not just an ougi like I thought before.



Where?


----------



## Walkway (Feb 27, 2013)

One thing I am worried about though is the animation that plays when you awaken. I really liked Sakura's and PTS Sasuke's and will be sad if they're gone...


----------



## Rosi (Feb 27, 2013)

Apparently the game ends with Tobi's mask breaking? At least that's  folks on gamefaqs are talking about. With narrator(as in Kushina) talking about Naruto being the hero in the end. Sound kinda lame 


Still dissapoint about Edo Kages


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 27, 2013)

Why are all these players so bad.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 27, 2013)

Woah, you guys sure know how to power through threads... This is my first post in the new one!

Anyway, the roster is largely disappointing, but I'm not going to let that detract from the fact that Bananannanananarama Tenten is one hell of a beast


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if we get the Tailed Beast fight for the last boss??? 

If not then NO BUY *seething nerd rage*


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Ima main neji he seems epic he takes chakra meter down


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 27, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Apparently the game ends with Tobi's mask breaking? At least that's  folks on gamefaqs are talking about. With narrator(as in Kushina) talking about Naruto being the hero in the end. Sound kinda lame
> 
> 
> Still dissapoint about Edo Kages



I actually surprised they went that far ahead with the story.



PositiveEmotions said:


> Ima main neji he seems epic he takes chakra meter down


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Ima main neji he seems epic he takes chakra meter down


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

Walkway said:


> CRAWWWWWLING IIIIN MY SKIIIIN
> 
> I feel like a lot of you are overreacting. I'm really upset about the Edo Kage, but I'll get over it. As will you all. I'm still gonna enjoy this game.



Yeah I agree. Though there still isn't IMO like absolute confirmation about them not being playable outside of story mode, besides that quote from Namco Bandai, I still gonna hang into some hope. And I will still enjoy the game.


Holy Mother of God. 

Could it be? A fully playable Chilli Mode KCM Naruto? 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Where?



I think he/she is talking about that picture that PositiveEmotions posted and now has under spoiler tags, which I just quoted. And it looks like it belongs to free battle mode, since it has some kind of conditions. Plus the battle screen that is behind them isn't the one for the Boss battles.

Not sure whether to raise my hopes or keep them lowered until more proof. 



Rosi said:


> Apparently the game ends with Tobi's mask breaking? At least that's  folks on gamefaqs are talking about. With narrator(as in Kushina) talking about Naruto being the hero in the end. Sound kinda lame
> 
> 
> Still dissapoint about Edo Kages



I always betted on Naruto (with Gai, Kakashi and Bee) vs Tobi as the final battle. So not really surprised if it is the final fight of the game, though the Kushina thing is a slight change.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 27, 2013)

so BM level 2 is an awakening in story mode but an ougi in vs mode?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 27, 2013)

Walkway said:


> CRAWWWWWLING IIIIN MY SKIIIIN
> 
> I feel like a lot of you are overreacting. I'm really upset about the Edo Kage, but I'll get over it. As will you all. I'm still gonna enjoy this game.


Lol, screw that. The only character, assuming the Edo Kage aren't playable, that I even want to play as is Han. I'm not getting a game for one character and story mode.

Until I see some legit Edo Kage gameplay I don't think I'm gonna get this game which saddens me deeply but I'm tired of forking over money to a bad company for a gaming experience I want that they won't deliver.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Hmm. I've been on Storm 2 for the longest time, having skipped Generations. I feel like this will be worth it for me. Still contemplating on that price drop...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?



Well that pic previously posted was BM level 1 as a character against killerbee but thats seems to be a story mode fight because bm level 1 can only be playable as a character in story mode so far it seems, making bm level 2 an awakening by those standards.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Poor guy has no awakening action tough.



Idc tbh hes awesome insteant awakening air rotation i couldnt ask for more for now 



Jackieshann said:


> he could do that in generation as well  kisame and shino also take chakra down.



I never noticed that lol.
Proof?


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 27, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Agreed. especially when  most of Kages are basically carbon copy of current kages.*


Madara's moveset isn't that unique either...


----------



## Walkway (Feb 27, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Madara's moveset isn't that unique either...



What video were you watching? .___.;


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

Dbgohan08 said:


> so BM level 2 is an awakening in story mode but an ougi in vs mode?



Well the pic you're talking about shows , not . (Just pointing out the canon names in order to void any kind of confusion)

If that pic is true then things are starting to look like KCM (Kyuubi Chakra Mode) is gonna be playable (on the roster or in story mode but it'd make more sense for him to be in the roster) and Bijuu Mode, or BM level 2 as you like to call it, would be his rightful Awakening. It would make sense, since it is what comes after KCM and it would explain why Bijuu Mode's whole concept art is like, "spoiled", in the back cover of the game.

*goes back to continue to put his hopes on standby*


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Woah, you guys sure know how to power through threads... This is my first post in the new one!
> 
> Anyway, the roster is largely disappointing, but I'm not going to let that detract from the fact that Bananannanananarama Tenten is one hell of a beast



AMEN TO THAT!!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Idc tbh hes awesome insteant awakening air rotation i couldnt ask for more for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voJGB1I7I-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think he/she is talking about that picture that PositiveEmotions posted and now has under spoiler tags, which I just quoted. And it looks like it belongs to free battle mode, since it has some kind of conditions. Plus the battle screen that is behind them isn't the one for the Boss battles.



Unfortunately, that picture isn't from Free Battle, but most likely from Storymode. Free Battle wouldn't have conditions. The only time that was seen in Generation was Survival, and as stated, this game has no Survival Mode.. If that's not enough, look at the conditions. "Win Battle" would never be a Free Battle condition, that's more Storymode.

If you remember from Storm 1 and Storm 2, Storymode battle loading screens had a lot of character art that wasn't available in Freebattle. You'd have Kyuubi Naruto char art vs CM Sasuke char art in Storymode with conditions like so. This might be an example of that


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 27, 2013)

Walkway said:


> What video were you watching? .___.;




Only his Ougi makes him really special. But I'm not blaming the developers since Madara didn't use much new stuff in the manga.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

^^Why are you posting that Youtube answer? We already saw it and read it.



Aeiou said:


> Unfortunately, that picture isn't from Free Battle, but most likely from Storymode. Free Battle wouldn't have conditions. The only time that was seen in Generation was Survival, and as stated, this game has no Survival Mode.. If that's not enough, look at the conditions. "Win Battle" would never be a Free Battle condition, that's more Storymode.
> 
> If you remember from Storm 1 and Storm 2, Storymode battle loading screens had a lot of character art that wasn't available in Freebattle. You'd have Kyuubi Naruto char art vs CM Sasuke char art in Storymode with conditions like so. This might be an example of that



Yeah, I slowly realized that it must belong to storymode given the conditions.

I also remember that, it seems it would fit just like here. But I am just glad there is a chance of fighting in that mode at some point of story mode. Besides after seeing and trying to deduce how, apparently, MS Sasuke shares a slot with EMS Sasuke, I am putting my hopes on it being the same thing with "War Naruto" and KCM. And afterwards that fight from Storm 1, your example, you ended up unlocking KN1 and CS Sasuke.

Overall, for now I am happy we get an opportunity to at least begin a fight in KCM already without having to awaken it in the middle of the fight.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 27, 2013)

In all honesty the game itself looks like a lot of fun. I saw some footage of the hack n' slash in story mode and it looks better than I expected. From a cinematic point (which goes a long way for me) the game looks excellent.

However, the absence of the Edo Kages is as playable characters disappointing and baffling at the same time. Do you think there is a chance they will add them as DLC later on? Maybe this was their plan all along?

Realistically, aside from Trollkage, the Edo Kages would have most likely been given the same moves as the current Kage. But it would have still been nice to play as them. 

My worry is that this could end up becoming a bigger debacle than the whole Gearbox situation with Aliens Colonial Marines, putting the game in an extreme light of negativity and bad press.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 27, 2013)

Just saw War Tenten's moveset.

Funny how the least showcased Rookie has the best movesets among them.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WF7si7S1Sdg[/YOUTUBE]





IMO the user isn't very proficient, but I guess he's just trying to use more of her Awakening move set. I think the more experienced Tenten players will definitely be able to work the Bashosen's moves into their gameplay! So exciting! 

Still a little miffed that War Tenten isn't a close combat version (PTS version) but I can't complain much. Tenten is pretty much the Storm 2 character who's got the most update for Storm 3, apart from Killer Bee. IMO Chouji, Gaara and Itachi don't warrant two character slots AT ALL, and Tenten is pretty much proof why.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 27, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Only his Ougi makes him really special. But I'm not blaming the developers since Madara didn't use much new stuff in the manga.



But all of his combos and animations are completely unique....


----------



## Athruz (Feb 27, 2013)

Doubt anyone cares much by now, but here's Tsunade. Old ultimate and GAWD MY EYES, DAT 3D MODEL. 

I requested Juugo and Sai for a fight, there's hopefully atleast a good awakening action for these. Ain't getting my hopes up though.

If the Edo Kage were playable, i'd somewhat consider this game worth a buy. As of now, i gotta pass.
What's your decision on this matter guys? Have the news changed your opinion?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Indeed 



Gai eating your life bar in 5 hits 



Athruz said:


> Doubt anyone cares much by now, but here's Tsunade. Old ultimate and GAWD MY EYES, DAT 3D MODEL.
> 
> I requested Juugo and Sai for a fight, there's hopefully atleast a good awakening action for these. Ain't getting my hopes up though.
> 
> ...



Changed nothing since I couldn't care less about : online, 7 swordsmen, KinGin, Pakuri or whatever.

I play this mainly for Story Mode.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

So it is true then that the Edo Kage aren't playable. CC2 or NB isn't going to get away with this. If there is no DLC announcement about them a week after the game, I'm going to start some kind of letter or shit. Join me!


----------



## -JT- (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm still definitely getting the game, because I skipped Generations. It's a real shame that the Edo Kages aren't playable (and there are two Chojis, Gaaras, Itachis, PTS characters etc ) but I still have the joys of those introduced in Generations to look forward to at least.

I can understand Generations players skipping this one, to be honest.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> So it is true then that the Edo Kage aren't playable. CC2 or NB isn't going to get away with this. If there is no DLC announcement about them a week after the game, I'm going to start some kind of letter or shit. Join me!



I'm on it, man.

I already twitted Matsuyama about that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a new vid:

[YOUTUBE]BPzH5gmIsJE[/YOUTUBE]

Hokage Naruto is just a different skin for Sage Naruto. You can see above of him in the selection screen that there are two numbers orbs, the first one is for the actual Sage Mode and the other is for the Hokage robes. But unlike EMS Sasuke, Hokage Naruto is just a skin without any change in his moveset.

I guess that will be the same for Magekyou Sharingan Sasuke and EMS Sasuke. And probably the Edo Kages, if they do are gonna share the same slots as their Kage successors.

As for letting CC2 know about their silly loose ends, I will voice out my thoughts too but when the time comes. They usually later open a webpage prompting us to suggest stuff to improve things so I will look forward to that to let them know the things they have to include next time that they didn't in this one.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 27, 2013)

Haven't watched any of the Madara, Tobi, Itachi, or Nagato vids, but they seem to have been done well based on the comments.

What I don't understand is this. If every member of the Konoha 11 has an alternate war costume, why the fuck does Chouji need two slots? 

I'm not sold yet on all of the indications and fears regarding the characters that people are putting out there, but if they do happen to be true, what kind of fuckery is CC2 trying to pull? This is definitely not the company we have known since the inception of the Naruto Games franchise, and if they honestly spent over 3 years developing this game just to essentially have a Generations with about 10 new characters and a story mode, this was an utter waste of time and money. Succeeding in pissing off the fanbase is the worst thing a developer can do with a game like this, so CC2 had better either make amends or clear this shit up before they ultimately suffer a huge loss of profit in the near future.

I'm not buying into the Edo Kages not being playable yet. I refuse to believe that Matsuyama and his crew at CC2 would be that stupid.

On a positive note, however, DAT TenTen!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gai's awakening action is opening more gates and curbstomping you 

On the other hand, Shippuden Lee gets Ura Renge as awakening action, it seems.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Kcm 4 combos.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 27, 2013)

Is anyone else experiencing database errors with Saiyanisland, by the way? The fanbase seems livid.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

So like no one is getting this then? 

I'm still going to enjoy myself.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm being totally, 100% serious when I say that Tenten is one of the only success stories of this game (in terms of characters).

She's been sufficiently updated without taking up an extra, un-needed slot (*coughChojicoughItachicoughGaara*)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Kcm 4 combos.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> IIRC, Generations Naruto had multiple air combos in Generations, right ?



That is correct


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 27, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Is anyone else experiencing database errors with Saiyanisland, by the way? The fanbase seems livid.



i cant even enter the web

and goddamn tobi is extremely fast with his attacks

gona main: madara/tobi/edoitachi


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow!



Raikage's new ougi


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

^
Took the words outta my mouth there.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Wow!


Wonder if you can use BM at the end of that fight, would be a bit odd if only RM.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Raikage new ougi


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

I knew it, I saw the roster with "Raikage "Liger Bomb" Meaning he had another one.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

wow i wake up to see 7 pages full of bitching about edo kages  they aren't that special really.

edo nagato's moveset consists more favoring of fucking summoning. FUCK that path so much, it was a waste of moves for pein, its a waste now.

and its really lame that theres only 3, count em, THREE ground combos. thanks ring out! you were so needed you had to take to give something that makes gameplay even SHORTER.

now wheres my bijuu mode naruto? hm? where is he?


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> wow i wake up to see 7 pages full of bitching about edo kages  they aren't that special really



Perhaps not to you, but for others, they are quite important.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

spare me, i can see that


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4qiFchj6BBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

Those pictures from the Jinchuuriki Boss fight look awesome! 


*Spoiler*: __ 










You play as KCM Naruto vs the Bijuus (or the Five Tails Kokuō) and then later vs Tobi. Though he appears to be controlling them so maybe when you inflict damage to some of the Bijuu you also lower his health.

And nice Ougi from the cloak Raikage. Guess he'll have another skin with a different Ougi (it must come from when he teamed up with Oonoki to strike through Madara's Susano'o), no idea if this cloak Raikage will have some changes in his moveset.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Haven't watched any of the Madara, Tobi, Itachi, or Nagato vids, but they seem to have been done well based on the comments.
> 
> What I don't understand is this. If every member of the Konoha 11 has an alternate war costume, why the fuck does Chouji need two slots?
> 
> ...



Agreed, the bolded specially. I still have a bit of faith in them. I don't think they are lazy just that do not take the right decisions sometimes.

Staying positive, guys and gals.



PositiveEmotions said:


> Kcm 4 combos.


----------



## Vash (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Raikage new ougi


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Naruto KCM vs alk the bijuus screen shots

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll shouldn't push my luck since the revelation of Madara, but Mizukage and M?, yeah, I'd really been looking forward to those. 99% of me has accepted the reality, the last % is still hoping for a nice surprise once I actually get the game. If not, I hope whoever's responsible for that feels the remorse. I'm tempted to do something pointless, and send him or her a mail containing lots of pictures on giant clams, steam and waterguns, hoping they'd catch the hint. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, not really. Just me being bored.




Maybe KCM Naruto will be hidden there somewhere in the mix.. he's did spend some time in the war arc KCM:ing around before BM.. his name should give him some favors, one could hope. 8-9 days to go.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> [YOUTUBE]4qiFchj6BBc[/YOUTUBE]



Not even the Byakugou in STORY, I'm really mad right now ​


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Not even the Byakugou in STORY, I'm really mad right now ​



I wont see the video


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

CC2 just hates Tsunade.

Damn, I'll never be able to main her, she's so bad.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

wow. mads spamming meteors, katons, magatamas and susanoo sword swings, all thats missing is perfect susanoo...


----------



## Rosi (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> [YOUTUBE]4qiFchj6BBc[/YOUTUBE]



So Madara has Tobi's voice after all. Interesting how they'll handle it in the anime later


Looks awesome btw :33


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I watched it, epic Boss fight.

I think stuff like Byakugou and Perfect Susano'o are gonna be covered for Generations 2/Storm 4. I could see them going back to this fight with Madara resurging from where he fall and then the fight covers everything from chapter 575 to 589 maybe. It could like a Boss fight continuation, in it we would fight against the 25 Mokuton Madaras and also against Perfect Susano'o.

But I am satisfied with that Boss battle.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Not even the Byakugou in STORY, I'm really mad right now ​



Byakugou is in the story mode all right.

During the Hero/Legend Decision. when Tsunade fights Madara !

The player just choosed not to use it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

oh bijuu mode, oh bijuu mode~ how lovely are your taiiiils~


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> [YOUTUBE]4qiFchj6BBc[/YOUTUBE]



I have no words or image that can properly describe how blown my mind is right now.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah... I don't think anyone cares for the roster after seeing those two boss battles.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

What are people talking about, fucking Byakugou is in the story mode


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Yeah... I don't think anyone cares for the roster after seeing those two boss battles.



my thoughts exactly.

*waits for _that_ boss battle*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 27, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Yeah... I don't think anyone cares for the roster after seeing those two boss battles.


Not changing my mind .


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

To be fair to CC2 though... they've done a better job than the manga at this boss battle. I forgot how much I love the story mode of these games and if this much has been worked into it then I can be lenient about the roster. My only issue was that the Edo Kage seem to be as good as done, Kin/Gin and the Swordsmen would require a lot of work.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> [YOUTUBE]4qiFchj6BBc[/YOUTUBE]



I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. 

._.' Fighting the temptation.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't.
> 
> ._.' Fighting the temptation.



Get your hands out of those pockets then. Yes, both of them please.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't.
> 
> ._.' Fighting the temptation.



You can do it fight bro you can do it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

as a non fan of this war arc the only parts i really liked where edo madara and bijuu naruto vs the bijuu. those were the only highlights i liked.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

Bijuu fight!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

where?!


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 27, 2013)

no changes to Tsunade combos 


Sad day for me....
1 out 3 of my faves got update


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't. I want to watch but I can't.
> 
> ._.' Fighting the temptation.



lol same here, i dont want to spoil every detail of the game cuz then i wont be as interested

i didnt play the demo because i saw the guy post the video of him playing ;/


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 27, 2013)

Dat Madara/Gokage fight


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

This is for a good cause  Spread the word!


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Based on what I've been hearing, Story Mode is flawless and breathtaking. The only issue people have is with playable characters.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 27, 2013)

^LOL

well i watched all videos and i think i will wait till the next one drops.

Not i don't no.

just not worth 60 bucks alot of it is the same cars taking up slots with new ultimates not cool.

Why can't you just pick one char and choose which type of version of the char you won't.Like a normal form or edo form.?

Why 2 different slots for the same char? then turn around claiming all these new ones?

Having three narutos looks stupid to me.But the 2 itachi's is the worst. 

The next one is going to be on ps4 no exuses


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> [YOUTUBE]4qiFchj6BBc[/YOUTUBE]


look awesome is there the first part were he use the meteor?


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 27, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> To be fair to CC2 though... they've done a better job than the manga at this boss battle.


Haha 
You serious? 

The only thing that is better in the game is the location. Quite epic to fight above the clouds!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

kinda reminds you of sephiroth don't it?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Haha
> You serious?
> 
> The only thing that is better in the game is the location. Quite epic to fight above the clouds!



The manga is a horrible puddle of shit.  CC2 happens to make it more enticing during the battle scenes than the manga can ever do (don't even get me started about the anime ).


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

But the anime looks so great, such high quality art, and the animation is always spot on.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 27, 2013)

Not gonna watch any of these boss fight videos until I get the game next week. Seen Mad's and Nagato's combos, don't need to spoil myself anymore. 

*takes out both eyes*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

storm 3 and generations: definition of a cheap, redundant, rushed cash in.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> The manga is a horrible puddle of shit.  CC2 happens to make it more enticing during the battle scenes than the manga can ever do (don't even get me started about the anime ).


Yeah I'm sure to you DBZ is the holy grail of anime


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> This is for a good cause  Spread the word!



....You guys are just ...wow lol. 

Feel bad for all of you who spoil the boss battles for yourself, you would've been much more impressed had you played it yourself without any visual prior.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

naruto isn't really something that i would "play" and feel rewarded because of skill, rather just be impressed with the visuals.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


>



And then she got split in half.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2013)

lol @ the Kages winning against Madara.

That boss battle looks amazing though.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Daxter (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> But the anime looks so great, such high quality art, and the animation is always spot on.



Your internet sarcasm is strong, my friend. 



Raidoton said:


> Yeah I'm sure to you DBZ is the holy grail of anime



Fuck all of dem. The holy grail of anime is Urasawa's Monster.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2013)

So the story mode is what this game revolves around and what sets this game apart.

I bought Storm 2 and Generations for the replayability it turned out not to have, so maybe a story mode of this quality is worth a purchase as it seems it won't disappoint..

And Madara (my most anticipated character) is playable..

Now I'm not sure wether to buy this or not


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

Judah's combo is shorter, but I guess it'll still consume all of your sub bars if you sub out of it.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Your internet sarcasm is strong, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck all of dem. The holy grail of anime is Urasawa's Monster.



Monster is good, but I wouldn't call it 'the holy grail'.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I have to draw my own conclusions regarding any other info that is featured in that video since I had to mute it about 8 seconds in. *Good lawd yolo swag sweet black baby jesus swag.*



Today is a funny day. 



Scizor said:


> Monster is good, but I wouldn't call it 'the holy grail'.



The secret's that there is no holy grail.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

I think that Tsunade pic means you could fight as Tsunade using her Souzou Saisei during the whole fight under the Hero route. The line designs of her Byakugou are .

But I am already imagining it could be added to her in the next installment given that the way the Boss fight concludes isn't how it really goes down in the manga. I actually would call this "Madara vs Gokage Part I", surely Generations 2 or Storm 4 most likely will pick it up from where it left off and cover the rest of the fight till 589/591. 

As for that video about Hidan as a support character, it appears that both Ei and Minato are also gonna share slots with their Generation selves. Hokage Minato will share his with Jounin Minato meanwhile Kage Summit Ei will share his slot with his cloaked/War version of this game.

And I am still perplexed about that Awakened KCM Naruto with the Generations moveset. The only thing that would make sense to me is that this is the Goku costume/Generations Naruto, but that can't be because I saw that he was the War Naruto due to his icon's design before changing into KCM.



BlazingInferno said:


> This is for a good cause  Spread the word!



Um, not so sure about this. The game is coming out for some of us next week, there is a month left for the Japan to get it and it looks like CC2 are already done with the game (and it could still turn out that some of the current Kages share slots with their past Edo predecessors). Could it really work? 

I might join the cause if more people jump into this though.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Today is a funny day.
> 
> 
> 
> The secret's that there is no holy grail.



Obviously.

Also: it seems that quite alot of the emoticons died, or isn't that true for everyone?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Kabuto gets dissection blade as awakening action 

Tsunade gets a different seal on her forerhead as a finish for Madara's battle it seems


----------



## Daxter (Feb 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Also: it seems that quite alot of the emoticons died, or isn't that true for everyone?



Photobucket hates expression or
NF is facing a debt crisis and has to cut some luxuries. 

(Why are emotes even hosted on PB?)


Edit; I haven't been watching (this thread moves too fast), but can anyone tell me, is Tsunade using byakugo playable, or...?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Also: it seems that quite alot of the emoticons died, or isn't that true for everyone?



Experiencing the same problem. I can't see all those lovely emotions you all tap into your sentences.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> ....You guys are just ...wow lol.


'Scuse me? 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Um, not so sure about this. The game is coming out for some of us next week, there is a month left for the Japan to get it and it looks like CC2 are already done with the game (and it could still turn out that some of the current Kages share slots with their past Edo predecessors). Could it really work?
> 
> I might join the cause if more people jump into this though.


 
Many games have DLC months after they are released. Just yesterday, a new DLC pack was announced for PS All-Stars Battle Royale. And if you haven't seen Ms. YouthEmotions snapshot... 


The petition thing was a suggestion though. Also, in case you guys thought, I didn't start it but I was planning on something like it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

Tenten's jutsu can be done from the air!!!!


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 27, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> 'Scuse me?



I know that the Edo Kage not being playable is a huge middle finger to you, I more than understand that ..but a petition for them to put them in when release for everywhere but Japan is less than a week away? You could argue they could be made into DLC but I really don't see them doing such a thing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I know that the Edo Kage not being playable is a huge middle finger to you, I more than understand that ..but a petition for them to put them in when release for everywhere but Japan is less than a week away? You could argue they could be made into DLC but I really don't see them doing such a thing.



It wouldn't hurt to give it a shot though  not that I am suggesting you should.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kabuto gets dissection blade as awakening action
> 
> Tsunade gets a different seal on her forerhead as a finish for Madara's battle it seems



Anyone else notice that Kakuzu's moveset was drastically sped up? Maybe there's high hopes of other characters having the same treatment. It'd render the PTS Neji/Lee complaints obsolete, which is for the better..



Daxter said:


> Edit; I haven't been watching (this thread moves too fast), but can anyone tell me, is Tsunade using byakugo playable, or...?



Nope. Same Tsunade from the last 3 games.


----------



## Saturday (Feb 27, 2013)

Can anyone link me to the twitter's of anyone that had anything to do with this game? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Edit; I haven't been watching (this thread moves too fast), but can anyone tell me, is Tsunade using byakugo playable, or...?


Nope, same old awakening for Tsunade.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

On the topic of the Edo Kage: Everyone is aware that CC2 would have a reason, right? Like, a legitimate reason. CC2 have shown repeatedly that they are a very dedicated company and always looks to please their fans, any video of their dedication to (especially) the story mode indicates that. There *is* a reason it's just that we don't know it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

Saturday said:


> Can anyone link me to the twitter's of anyone that had anything to do with this game? I'd really appreciate it.



How bout the guy in charge


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 27, 2013)

Bitching to them on Twitter isn't going to help it just makes you look like whiny children

I find this amusing your all so upset that a bunch of characters aren't playable


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Haha
> You serious?
> 
> The only thing that is better in the game is the location. Quite epic to fight above the clouds!


I can't see those but yes, I am serious. I would take this over panels and panels of not that much happening. Their sheer scale of the final Susano'o battle is enough for me.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Bitching to them on Twitter isn't going to help it just makes you look like whiny children
> 
> I find this amusing your all so upset that a bunch of characters aren't playable



So you would be dandy if Luffy wasn't in a One Piece game?


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> So you would be dandy if Luffy wasn't in a One Piece game?


Luffy =/= minor character


----------



## Vash (Feb 27, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> So you would be dandy if Luffy wasn't in a One Piece game?



Not having the main character in might be going a little overboard lol.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

Jak said:


> Not having the main character in might be going a little overboard lol.



Lol yeah that was. But not having a character important to the story playable is a real drag.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 27, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lol yeah that was. But not having a character important to the story playable is a real drag.


Yes but they are important to the story and also *in* the story and you can even fight them so I'd say it's better than them not being included a l? The Sound 4


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

Let's just try and enjoy the game for what it is, even if it's not perfect.


*Spoiler*: _Naruto vs Sasuke fight_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twlHRx-pY9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

madara's perfect susanoo vs kyuubi shroud. that would be a clash of the titans


----------



## Daxter (Feb 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Nope. Same Tsunade from the last 3 games.





Skywalker said:


> Nope, same old awakening for Tsunade.



This may or may not require more yoloswagyolo profanity.



Jak said:


> Not having the main character in might be going a little overboard lol.



W r u saying. 

(To be honest I probably wouldn't (blissfully) notice if Nardo wasn't in the roster until I got raped by one online.)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2013)

Jak and Daxter, seeing you two brings great memories  I also find it funny how Jak has Roshi and Goku and Daxter has Yagura and Isobu


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 27, 2013)

Guess I know who my frequent characters will be. 

Next week can't feel any slower.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 27, 2013)

​


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2013)

Just seen the roster list and honestly, it seems fair and good. Nothing to get upset about.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Bitching to them on Twitter isn't going to help it just makes you look like whiny children
> 
> I find this amusing your all so upset that a bunch of characters aren't playable


It's just not that they aren't playable. They were promoted in a way that would give you every impression they would be. The swordsmen we were prepared for not being playable, even Ginkaku and Kinkaku but the Edo Kage looked playable.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

Considering how they shown in the trailer and given a scan like playable characters would be, it was just stupidly done.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

Tailed Beast fight 

DAY 1 GET 

Dammit, this is exactly what they want lol


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Let's just try and enjoy the game for what it is, even if it's not perfect.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto vs Sasuke fight_
> ...



Stop this. My will to resist these temptations is running this.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2013)

NeoKurama said:


> Just seen the roster list and honestly, it seems fair and good. Nothing to get upset about.


It is, and I still will be getting the game but so much of the game's hype was surrounding characters I'll only get to fight once in story mode. But if we support the game while still making our problems clear hopefully they'll add these characters in the next game.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, so many Boss fights vids coming out. Now the Darui vs KinGin bros Boss fight is out. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Many games have DLC months after they are released. Just yesterday, a new DLC pack was announced for PS All-Stars Battle Royale. And if you haven't seen Ms. YouthEmotions snapshot...
> 
> 
> The petition thing was a suggestion though. Also, in case you guys thought, I didn't start it but I was planning on something like it.



I see. I actually didn't know that snapshot (and the first comment) belonged to YouthEmotions...

It surely wouldn't hurt to give it a try.



Jaruka said:


> On the topic of the Edo Kage: Everyone is aware that CC2 would have a reason, right? Like, a legitimate reason. CC2 have shown repeatedly that they are a very dedicated company and always looks to please their fans, any video of their dedication to (especially) the story mode indicates that. There *is* a reason it's just that we don't know it.



It is possible. I just wished they came out like now and reveal their reasoning as to why they aren't playable. 



Skywalker said:


> Let's just try and enjoy the game for what it is, even if it's not perfect.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto vs Sasuke fight_
> ...



Agreed.

Nice Boss battle, liked a lot the parts of Naruto's kunai vs Sasuke's Kusanagi sword. Though that was Timeskip Naruto fighting, was actually expecting Generations Naruto to be the one.

Now I'd like to just know where is the Sasuke vs Danzou Boss fight...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

not really impressed with the sasuke fight.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 27, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Jak and Daxter, seeing you two brings great memories  I also find it funny how Jak has Roshi and Goku and Daxter has Yagura and Isobu



Your emotions have not been conveyed properly, photobucket is censoring you. 

How do I feel about this. 



Also us having a Sanbi and Yonbi set respectively is totally a coincidence. (He probs copied me idk.)



I hope I'm not the only one refusing to watch boss battle videos.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I hope I'm not the only one refusing to watch boss battle videos.


I am too, I gave in with the Madara fight though.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2013)

The only complaint I have at the moment (cant complain much since tenten has received such an amazing update compared to the rest...) is how CC2 seemed to be focusing ONLY on Darui for the Division One battles. Based on what's been shown he fights Edo Kakuzu and takes him out alone, before taking Kin/ Gin out. And even then, he keeps using the same Ougi to end the battles (3 times). Quite a big deviation from the manga, since Edo KKZ was only taken out AFTER Kin/ Gin, and definitely not the way the fights were depicted in the game. Quite a serious offensive deviation on their part, I feel. Tenten should be seen finding the Bashosen after Kin/ Gin, and it would have made perfect sense for her to face Edo Kakuzu as a mini-boss battle, perhaps after Team 10 defeats Edo Asuma. It's quite sad that Team 10's role in taking down Kin/ Gin hasn't been focused on at all!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 27, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> ​


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 27, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I hope I'm not the only one refusing to watch boss battle videos.





Skywalker said:


> I am too, I gave in with the Madara fight though.



I'm saving the beauty for Tuesday


----------



## Vash (Feb 27, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Also us having a Sanbi and Yonbi set respectively is totally a coincidence. (He probs copied me idk.)



How can I copy you when I've been wearing mine for longer? 
You kept telling me you want to copy me, cause you look up to me...

Now Roshi will rest his arm on a lower being...


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm saving the beauty for Tuesday



I am saving the beauty for when I get my tax returns. 



Jak said:


> How can I copy you when I've been wearing mine for longer?
> You kept telling me you want to copy me, cause you look up to me...
> 
> Now Roshi will rest his arm on a lower being...



You two are awesome.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 27, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Let's just try and enjoy the game for what it is, even if it's not perfect.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto vs Sasuke fight_
> ...


Sasuke fought good for being tire and blind.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I hope I'm not the only one refusing to watch boss battle videos.



I don't watch them either because I'm just gonna play it myself on tuesday. It's no fun watching other people play, at least to me it isn't.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 27, 2013)

nagato does have force pull
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5baUaWTXdEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 27, 2013)

Ah man lol. I can't wait till you guys see the bullshit Naruto vs Tobi CC2 did lmao. Not canon at all lol plus the timing just does't make any sense.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

that bad huh? figured seeing as the fights aren't even half over.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2013)

CC2 has done some controversial stuff, but hardly their Boss fights look like bs. Plus they always add stuff and improvise things that end up working pretty well in their Boss battles. To spice it more than in the manga or anime.

Well we already have seen around 4 leaked Boss fights: Hiruzen vs Kyuubi, Sage Naruto vs Kyuubi, Gokage vs Madara and Naruto vs MS Sasuke (the Darui vs KinGin wasn't exactly a Boss fight). I think I had enough of those and just gonna wait for the game to come out and enjoy the other Boss fights.  Unless temptation is greater lol.

Now I hope you don't mind if I ask you something: do you find the first 4 attacks that this KCM Naruto does to be the same as the one from Generations?

[YOUTUBE]Rs4Q-2rbCTA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]M1KcEaLZdio[/YOUTUBE]

Do you think both have the same moveset? Because to me it is looking like that is the case. And what is most interesting is that the first video is from Storm 3 and you can see that's the "War Naruto" we've seen in those events that goes into this KCM. But the truth is that he's supposed to have a  different and stronger KCM, like the one we've seen here:

[YOUTUBE]AkIElMCFU-k[/YOUTUBE]

Start at minute 1:24 to see the whole new moveset.

So what do you think it is? Does "War Naruto" have access to both Generations's and the new upgraded KCM of this game or did CC2 actually decide to give this new Naruto the KCM Awakening from Generations in order so that (maybe?) this new KCM would have a full moveset and be his own alternate and fully playable character? Just like in MS Sasuke's case with EMS Sasuke sharing the same slot.

Sound off your thoughts.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

generations kcm doesn't use much rasengan finishes in his combos unlike his storm 3 counterpart


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 28, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4qiFchj6BBc[/YOUTUBE]



I have never been so conflicted before. It's epic but at the same time so much bullshit.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

chouji vs gedo mazo got leaked. and it looks fucking boring as hell


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Feb 28, 2013)

Not being able to play as the 3rd Raikage is going to suck but at least Madara is there.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Atleast we have two vastly different Bee's to use.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Why did we need 2 bees again?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 28, 2013)

Third Hokage just became playable


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Because one needs Samehada that only barely changes his combos.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

i still hate how they sacrificed a combo for ringouts.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Third Hokage just became playable



[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTW2JXP3bkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why did we need 2 bees again?



Cuz CC2 knows best, am I right fellas?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Well atleast its not 13 goku's


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

im surprised no one posted a match between hash and madara.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm hearing news around the web that fans are raging. From 10,000 pre-order cancels, hate letters to Namco closing it's Naruto game forums. They kinda had it coming.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> im surprised no one posted a match between hash and madara.



Check Saiyan Island.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, some of those people need to take a breath.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> generations kcm doesn't use much rasengan finishes in his combos unlike his storm 3 counterpart



Indeed. That points towards that Generations's KCM has been carried over to Storm 3 as well. Wonder how they'll handle two KCMs.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

It's just a few missing characters, jesus.

Sometimes our fandom..


----------



## Vash (Feb 28, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I'm hearing news around the web that fans are raging. From 10,000 pre-order cancels, hate letters to Namco closing it's Naruto game forums. They kinda had it coming.



I like the Edo kage as much as the next guy, but this is going a too far. wtf lol.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsDTPHeTVSQ[/YOUTUBE]

Beast


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 28, 2013)

I see CC2 is taking after Capcom.

Game looks decent but the laziness just may make me wait for a price cut.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

really? all because of 4 characters? -_- i could be wrong tho. you'd think they'd be happy enough with madara and tobi rin, but nooooo you just gotta have elvis, a mummy and gaaras good for nothing pops DON'TCHA?!

you see namco/bandai/cc2? all you had to do was wait a liiiiiittle longer. thats all.



> Check Saiyan Island.



ah i see now, thanks.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 28, 2013)

Butthurt fans are uber butthurt. It's NOT that serious man ...though I'm sure people would've responded even worse if Madara and Rinne Tobi were not playable. 

A lot worse.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

I think that a lot of this outrage would have been avoided if there was one character per slot and you could change between the different forms via the shoulder buttons. seeing all of them on the character screen like that needlessly taking up space to make the roster seem bigger than it actually is really raises people's ire


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

It's annoying, sure. It certainly doesn't warrant all this hate, they'll forget about it in a week and will buy it anyway.

Stupid fans being edgy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

I remember the CODMW2 PC dedicated servers boycott, do you?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

micro transactions here we coooome


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I remember the CODMW2 PC dedicated servers boycott, do you?


I do remember hearing about that. :ho


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

i'm still curious about this "secret" naruto.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

That isn't Hokage Naruto?


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm very disappointed about the Edo Kages. But I'm definitely still getting the game first day. It's mostly about the story for me, and to be honest, I really only cared about the 4th Kazekage. Although he would most likely just be a Gaara clone, I was just hoping that he was a little faster.

 While it would be quite interesting with the 7 swordsmen, KinGin, and Edo Kage playable, I can live without them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> That isn't Hokage Naruto?



I was kind of joking around about that but man...really? :/


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

sooo there ISN'T a secret naruto then?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

I have no idea, that's why I was asking. >.<

I don't think it is, I hope not.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

I WANT BIJUU MODE NARUTO DAMNIT


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Who doesn't?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

LOOK KIDS! AT THE BACK OF THE BOX! ITS BIJUU MODE NARUTO! WE'RE GONNA SPOIL THE OUGI IN TRAILERS AND EVEN THE GAMES INTRO! EXPECTING A PLAYABLE CHARACTER?! TOO BAD! THATS ALL YOU GET! *troll face*


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm a little confused with the Narutos aswell. You get to use the War one in story but you don't unlock him until you complete the game I think. They called it "Naruto (Tailed Beast Bomb)". You don't get to used BM cloak by the way only Kurama cloak.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itpeBwycqJQ&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Walkway (Feb 28, 2013)

The dude who was talking about "Secret Naruto" was the same dude who said the edo kage were secret characters. 

So, it was BS.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 28, 2013)

Walkway said:


> The dude who was talking about "Secret Naruto" was the same dude who said the edo kage were secret characters.
> 
> So, it was BS.



He said hidden meaning there in the games code but not on the roster.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itpeBwycqJQ&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=1[/YOUTUBE]



Just finished watching it. I was disappointed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

That ending...reminds me of Soul Eater anime ending...

It makes no sense


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Must resist the urge to watch.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

wow, that first combo you pull wears off fast WHEN ITS THE ONLY THING YOU CAN DO! its soooo slooooowwwww

sssssssssslllaaaaasssshh, sllaaaaaasssshhh, twwiiiiiirrrrll, spiiiiiiin, pppuuuuuunch.......

and for all the chakra it takes to do bijuu bomb it also doesn't do that much damage.

edit: nvm, i see how its supposed to be done.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 28, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I'm hearing news around the web that fans are raging. From 10,000 pre-order cancels, hate letters to Namco closing it's Naruto game forums. They kinda had it coming.



Those idiots deserve to be slapped with a hammer


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 28, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I'm hearing news around the web that fans are raging. From 10,000 pre-order cancels, hate letters to Namco closing it's Naruto game forums. They kinda had it coming.



Well actions speak louder than words.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

wow that ending is a slap in the face with cc2's cock.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2013)

^edit button ?

Doesn't surprise me though. Shit just happened in the manga.
They already did that with the PS2 games.
Putting manga events in it, but changing it so they won't spoil it for anime viewers.

For exemple, giving Oodama Rasengan to Naruto in Ultimate Ninja 4; but changing the name for Tokudai Rasengan.
Naruto going Kyuubi tails on Itachi in early Shippuden when it didn't happen in the manga.
Sasuke getting moves that look likes the ones when he fought Orochimaru when it wasn't in the game story mode.

CC2 has a habit of putting manga events or moves but changing them so they won't spoil viewers.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> ^edit button ?
> 
> Doesn't surprise me though. Shit just happened in the manga.
> They already did that with the PS2 games.
> Putting manga events in it, but changing it so they won't spoil it.



Well their timing was way off. Breaking Tobis mask yet Sasuke and Itachi haven't even met ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 28, 2013)

Bahahaha wtf is that with the endings? 
I laughed so hard at Kages vs Madara especially. But visuals are gorgeus, I think this alone makes you buy it.

Fans are overreacting as always.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

remember in storm 2 where you could continue little bits of the story like taka sasuke vs bee?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 28, 2013)

No Kabuto vs Itachi?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> remember in storm 2 where you could continue little bits of the story like taka sasuke vs bee?



There is that in the game too it seems.

There is fragments to be played with Sasuke again like in Storm 2. Probably him taking Zetsu out or something.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 28, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> No Kabuto vs Itachi?



Not in the official story no.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 28, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> NO! fuck no bijuu mode cloak...what a let down...



Will you be a dear and shut the hell up? We knew this - and a triple post? Really?

I'm not surprised the preorders are cancelling - that was a massive, manipulative and purposefully unclear carrot to dangle in front of our faces. We lost 12 playable characters in a few days. Weak.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

Si Style said:


> Will you be a dear and shut the hell up? We knew this - and a triple post? Really?
> 
> I'm not surprised the preorders are cancelling - that was a massive, manipulative and purposefully unclear carrot to dangle in front of our faces. We lost 12 playable characters in a few days. Weak.



deleted those posts before you posted. so you be quiet now.


----------



## kenji1104 (Feb 28, 2013)

Still not cancelling my preorder of my True Despair Edition even though I'm disappointed with the lack of new characters that should be playable, updated moveset in old characters and the removal of one combo all for the sake of the ring-out feature?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 28, 2013)

Despite the lack of Edo Kage (Trollkage in particular) , Kin/Gin and swordsmen, I won't cancel my order. Gotta have that Goku costume


----------



## kenji1104 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have two questions that's been bugging me.
Can you still chain combos? Like while performing a combo on the opponent and then do a chakra dash to attack your opponent again to dish out more damage?

Because I haven't seen any of that in the recent gameplay vids or I haven't watch all of them?

Lastly, is survival mode still in?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

No and No


----------



## kenji1104 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wuuutt?

Srsly? Damn... Chaining combos felt fun in generations...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2013)

kenji1104 said:


> Wuuutt?
> 
> Srsly? Damn... Chaining combos felt fun in generations...



I call bullshit on that.

I certainly did it in the demo and in Paris Manga last month.

Cancelling combos is still there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Are we talking about the same kind of chain combos?  they've taken quite a few out


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Are we talking about the same kind of chain combos?  they've taken quite a few out



No, he's talking about Cancelling/chaining Combos with Chakra Dash, and it is still there !
It's even in the demo FFS.

Even people do it in the gameplay videos we saw on the last few pages.


----------



## kenji1104 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah thanks for confirming guys!


----------



## Rosi (Feb 28, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itpeBwycqJQ&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=1[/YOUTUBE]



Tobi took a little break  or was too shy to show off his wrinkled face  But he'll be back in Storm 4, no worries. With a new mask!

They kinda fucked it up.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 28, 2013)

So I didn't want to spoil myself on that last battle but then people started complaining about it so I had to watch it just to see if the hate was justified.


Some of you guys are a bunch of entitled crybaby's it look fantastic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

it may look good, which none of us are denying. But the plot was screwed by that ending  like badly


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> it may look good, which none of us are denying. But the plot was screwed by that ending  like badly



Sure it is, but what other options did they have?

They went really far ahead of the anime this time.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 28, 2013)

They did something similar with Storm 2's ending (Village is magically back to perfect condition, Team 7 goes back to their filler side-quests), so whatevs.

I'm not watching it, though


----------



## Shakar (Feb 28, 2013)

I love Madara's voice  It's Serious Tobi's voice (Naoya Uchida), which makes sense really. I hope they give another voice to unmasked Tobi in the anime though, unlike here.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 28, 2013)

^I don't think he has to mimic Madara's voice once his masqurade fell down. His voice can change at the beginning of Jinchuuriki battle, there is no need for him to keep Madara voice.

@ Tobi's defeat: WAT.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2013)

> My fists have a lot of names with a lot of thoughts backing them.
> 
> {Press the B button as fast as you can to get more character faces thinking of Naruto}



Yea that was the most terribly awkward and tacky final battle I have ever seen. Madara being defeated is also stupid, but it's kind of necessary for the game, though how he comes back next time should be interesting. At least the motivational speech before his death wasn't terrible. The Tobi thing though. What. : lmao

I never played any of these. Are they always as easy as these look? Because the good guys barely even get hurt in these movies while the baddies cycle through 4 health bars in 5 minutes.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2013)

That ending is bs, but I think they handled it well actually.
They didn't have much choice under these circumstances.

But Tobi running and Madara losing is funny at least.

Edit:


----------



## -JT- (Feb 28, 2013)

I will not spoil the ending for myself


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 28, 2013)

The next game will go with the proper plotline, just like how this one had a proper starting point, regardless of Storm 2's ending.

*shrug*


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 28, 2013)

Uchiha's art of run shows itself again!


----------



## Sunspear7 (Feb 28, 2013)

I know they had to wrap up the story somehow without spoiling the real thing, but these plot changes are ridiculous.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 28, 2013)

Can't get over some of the changes they've made in Story Mode


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 28, 2013)

Naruto vs. Tobi was pretty awesome and mostly followed the manga, exluding the ending of course which is fully understandable. Madara vs. the Kages however was just beyond ridiculous


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 28, 2013)

Can someone upload the story mode's version of how they dealt with Kyuubi Kinkaku and Edo Asuma? pls..


----------



## -JT- (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't normally rage, but I'm actually disgusted with some of the duplicate characters we've been lumbered with.
There is absolutely no need whatsoever for two Chojis, Gaaras and Itachis. They are not different enough whatsoever. 
I'm also not pleased that regular Kabuto is still there taking up a slot, and I don't see why Bee couldn't have just been updated. I also really don't see why we still have goofy Tobi (at a stretch we don't even need Masked Man, but I realise it's necessary for the story mode)
And then there are the PTS characters who were blatantly shoved in as filler.

I'm still getting this game, and I'm sure it'll be great, but I still feel really sour about the whole 80+ characters thing when at least 15 of them don't even really count.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2013)

You have to realise that we as consumers expect to be given what we're paying for.

CC2 truly did extremely badly with their misleading claims and advertisements.

"COVERS THE 4TH GREAT NINJA WAR!!111"... non-canon. (Not that it doesn't look good, but surely a lot of us would've loved to see CC2 perform their glorious story mode magic on the actual storyline.

"OVER 80 CHARACTERS!!!11"... of which most are re-hashed characters or multiple versions of the same character.

"SCAN OF EDO KAGES!!!11"... only in story mode.

Good for you if the merits of Storm 3 are enough to please you. But the fact is that we ARE getting half of what was advertised. Of course, you can play with semantics and claim that CC2 'never said they were playable' blah blah, but let's face it - they cheated our expectations. Yes, I am still getting the game, but I must say I'm thoroughly disappointed.

Not that CC2 doesn't have merits - Itachi and Nagato in particular look really impressive - but the overall product simply has TOO MANY disappointments.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 28, 2013)

BTW, how is the Sasuke fragment/post-game? 

I wouldn't mind spoiling that, if anyone's got footage


----------



## -JT- (Feb 28, 2013)

Firaea said:


> You have to realise that we as consumers expect to be given what we're paying for.
> 
> CC2 truly did extremely badly with their misleading claims and advertisements.
> 
> ...



You make some good points, friend, and I largely agree with you.

As I've said before, as a Generations-skipper, I still have the likes of the current Kages and Voldekabuto to look forward to, so in a sense I am getting more characters than those of you who did get Generations.
However, I still believe we were cheated out of about 15 new characters (and that's not even taking the dupes of Naruto and Sasuke into consideration, but I accept that fanboys would rage even harder than me if Sage Naruto and whatnot were taken out)


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 28, 2013)

Naruto vs Tobi.

Spoiler at the end was EPIC!

Give you a hint, Falco Punch!


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 28, 2013)

It seems Ei have two ougi 

the new one


the old one


----------



## Saturday (Feb 28, 2013)

I just wish some of the characters that didn't get upgraded last time would of gotten upgraded :/

Also less combos is always a disappointment. 

Besides that I'm sure I'll enjoy the game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2013)

The fact is we still get canon up to the anime.
It's what's written on the box.

I don't remember such backdraft when they changed Naruto Vs Sasuke in Storm 2 or Gaara Vs Deidara.


----------



## G (Feb 28, 2013)

talk about an active thread.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65pRv76izY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2013)

Note that any mention of the Ten Tails were removed from the game.
Just like Danzou was removed from the Story in Storm 2.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 28, 2013)

The story is something that I can let slide, because this game was being developed alongside weekly chapters being released for an unfinished manga. Majority of it stays true to the basic plotline anyway.

Character roster hype is kinda lol though


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 28, 2013)

My cousins gave me his GameInformer magazine for March and as I got to the "New Release" page I noticed that they didn't include Naruto Storm 3 on March 5th release date. I think they did that shii on purpose. Not cool!


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 28, 2013)

Firaea said:


> You have to realise that we as consumers expect to be given what we're paying for.
> 
> CC2 truly did extremely badly with their misleading claims and advertisements.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Just a few points though:

1) non-cannon how? You mean the Tobi fight and the Madara fight? They made them more 'epic' so as to fit with the Storm series I am very happy with the Madara battle but will save the Tobi fight for my actual play-through. Everything else is fine with the Seven Swordsmen, Kin/Gin, Asuma, etc.. I don't think it's fair to complain about the adaptation of Madara and Tobi especially as the Madara fight ends half-way through and the Kage still have a ways to go in the next game (I assume). Ending it at Tobi's mask break is an awesome idea in my opinion.

2) Yes, this is a bit bad. It confuses me with War Naruto and MS/EMS Sasuke being moveset changes in ONE slot and then the others cover two slots with no change. I won't be angry as given what they did with Naruto and Sasuke we can only assume there was a reason for this.

3) Actually, they never did. This forum arrogantly scoffed at Saiyan Island users and Flames of Youth when they pointed out that the scan highlighted the story elements of the Edo Kage and made no mention of playability, this forum further scoffed when the Edo Kage were assumed as non-playable only a few days ago and I'm actually quite happy that these people were proved to be elitist jackasses whom were proven wrong by the people they mock (not aimed at you). I, for one, am again confused at their omission but as with my previous point there must be a reason.  



-JT- said:


> I don't normally rage, but I'm actually disgusted with some of the duplicate characters we've been lumbered with.
> There is absolutely no need whatsoever for two Chojis, Gaaras and Itachis. They are not different enough whatsoever.
> I'm also not pleased that regular Kabuto is still there taking up a slot, and I don't see why Bee couldn't have just been updated. I also really don't see why we still have goofy Tobi (at a stretch we don't even need Masked Man, but I realise it's necessary for the story mode)
> And then there are the PTS characters who were blatantly shoved in as filler.
> ...


I can explain Choji, actually. The fact the model is changed a lot means that impacts, animations, etc.. need to be tweaked. As for Itachi and Gaara I have genuinely no clue. 

I am actually happy Kabuto and Tobi are still there, I would like CC2 *not* to remove characters from the roster. 

As for the PTS, once again they are added most likely due to story elements and choices we make. Neji and Naruto, Sasuke and Naruto, Gaara and Naruto, etc... and why include them in story and not in the free battle? I get that people are disappointed because they expected more from the numbers but adding these isn't a bad thing? Why is adding characters a bad thing?


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 28, 2013)

Did anyone check Saiyan Island recently? 

The hate this game get there now is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Note that any mention of the Ten Tails were removed from the game.
> Just like Danzou was removed from the Story in Storm 2.



Well they had to stop at some point. Juubi wouldn't really have worked anyway since even in the manga the fight against it is only just starting.

I think the ending was _fine_, although I would have liked it more if it had been more canon. If it was up to me I would have done it like this:

The Kages "beat" Madara, but once his health reaches zero there's a cutscene which is him activating the Perfect Susano and kicking the shit out of them. Their fate is left uncertain.

Tobi vs. Naruto would be mostly the same as in the game now but I'd have Kakashi and Gai join in at some point, though as support only. When the final battle is done I would have just made a cutscene which is basically the same as in the manga when Naruto breaks Tobi's mask. The game could have ended with the revelation of Tobi cliffhanger.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2013)

Proof that Combo cancelling is still there.

Look how much strings Part 1 Naruto does while airborne.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 28, 2013)

I heard there is no frenzy pill in this game.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 28, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Actually, they never did.


Missing the point. The point is saying "we never said they were playable" is a terrible excuse. No "I'm sorry, we did not intend to give people the impression they were" would have been better but no, they practically said "it's your own fault for thinking they were".



Jaruka said:


> This forum arrogantly scoffed at Saiyan Island users and Flames of Youth when they pointed out that the scan highlighted the story elements of the Edo Kage and made no mention of playability, this forum further scoffed when the Edo Kage were assumed as non-playable only a few days ago and I'm actually quite happy that these people were proved to be elitist jackasses whom were proven wrong by the people they mock (not aimed at you).


Flames of Youth cried "confirmed" at just about everything. Being right this one time doesn't change the fact he would claim the exact opposite was confirmed a couple of days beforehand. We weren't being elitist, it made no logical sense for them not to be playable when their gameplay footage was exactly like a playable character would be.



Jaruka said:


> I, for one, am again confused at their omission but as with my previous point there must be a reason.


Not a good one though.



Jaruka said:


> I can explain Choji, actually. The fact the model is changed a lot means that impacts, animations, etc.. need to be tweaked. As for Itachi and Gaara I have genuinely no clue.


Except only the awakening has a new model. The rest of the time he's just got a new outfit just like everyone else. Fact is they wanted you to unlock butterfly mode, which would have been fine if they gave the second Choji a change in jutsu/ultimate. The problem with the second Choji isn't that he exists, it's that he's got the exact same moves as regular Choji.



Jaruka said:


> I am actually happy Kabuto and Tobi are still there, I would like CC2 *not* to remove characters from the roster.


This is true, and I for one like goofy Tobi anyway. But it does mean a different issue with your next point.



Jaruka said:


> As for the PTS, once again they are added most likely due to story elements and choices we make. Neji and Naruto, Sasuke and Naruto, Gaara and Naruto, etc... and why include them in story and not in the free battle? I get that people are disappointed because they expected more from the numbers but adding these isn't a bad thing? Why is adding characters a bad thing?


The real problem with the PTS characters is the small selection. If we're getting PTS characters give us all of them.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 28, 2013)

I am still happy to get the game, as someone who skipped Generations there are at least quite a few other characters who will be new to me. 

Also, trying to resist watching the videos, I want to save it for when I get the game but they're so tempting


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2013)

The Storm games have never perfectly stuck to the story. CC2 always changes something up, and usually it's for the better. I really think people are just looking for things to complain about at this point.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 28, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> I am still happy to get the game, as someone who skipped Generations there are at least quite a few other characters who will be new to me.
> 
> Also, trying to resist watching the videos, I want to save it for when I get the game but they're so tempting


I did play Generations and there's still enough characters and costumes that I do want for me to buy it. Plus I want to support the franchise so they can improve. But at the same time I feel I'm justified in voicing my problems, especially since I've been very defensive of the game and know they can do better.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm glad people are canceling their preorders...this is the only way to show how displeased us as a consumer, 2 chars i was looking forward 2 was kin and trollkage. I mean sheesh they showed like 2 scans fo Kin/gin. CC2 knew damn well they changed a few truths 2 fit their agenda. All those coppy chars only provide more anger. I will support this game 4 my love to Naruto but im sick of spending 60 on a re-edited game.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 28, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Missing the point. The point is saying "we never said they were playable" is a terrible excuse. No "I'm sorry, we did not intend to give people the impression they were" would have been better but no, they practically said "it's your own fault for thinking they were".
> 
> Flames of Youth cried "confirmed" at just about everything. Being right this one time doesn't change the fact he would claim the exact opposite was confirmed a couple of days beforehand. We weren't being elitist, it made no logical sense for them not to be playable when their gameplay footage was exactly like a playable character would be.


'They' being a Youtube comment from NBGE? He didn't claim 'confirmed' he spoke about the translated version of the scan he didn't make that shit up he actually posted it but everyone brushed it off. The scan was the first thing that made me concerned about it because it emphasised that their battles would be in the story mode. It wasn't that sneaky just none of us can read Japanese. 



Gaiash said:


> Not a good one though.


Well we can't say, can we?



Gaiash said:


> Except only the awakening has a new model. The rest of the time he's just got a new outfit just like everyone else. Fact is they wanted you to unlock butterfly mode, which would have been fine if they gave the second Choji a change in jutsu/ultimate. The problem with the second Choji isn't that he exists, it's that he's got the exact same moves as regular Choji.


/
The awakening? Isn't he 'skinny' in this version of Choji? That's a fair enough point though and why I'm not speaking in support of Itachi or Bee.



Gaiash said:


> This is true, and I for one like goofy Tobi anyway. But it does mean a different issue with your next point.
> 
> The real problem with the PTS characters is the small selection. If we're getting PTS characters give us all of them.


It is indeed a small selection which means they included the ones from ultimate adventure and just didn't bother wasting time adding the ones from Generations, if you see my point.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 28, 2013)

I understand 100% about people wanting to complain and criticise the game, what they did with the characters was stupid and also the way they behaved after trolling with the Kage especially was a dick move on their part. 

There's plenty I am looking forward to with the game and no doubt I will spend a lot of time playing it as I did with Storm 2, but I do realise people have (valid) complaints about it


----------



## harurisu (Feb 28, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> 'They' being a Youtube comment from NBGE? He didn't claim 'confirmed' he spoke about the translated version of the scan he didn't make that shit up he actually posted it but everyone brushed it off. The scan was the first thing that made me concerned about it because it emphasised that their battles would be in the story mode. It wasn't that sneaky just none of us can read Japanese.



The thing is, they emphasized the word "Story" on Madara scan too, yet HE is playable.

Here's the full translation of the Madara scan (I'm also the one who did the Kage translation)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Uchiha Madara: Looks like I'm gonna have fun with those people (talking about the Kages)

scoop

The legendary shinobi makes his appearance in *STORY MODE* !

The boss battle will be the climax of the "story mode"! Madara will attack the five Kages with his Susanoo


Madara against the five Kages!

A great decisive battle for the Shinobi World.

The most powerful shinobis from each village will challenge Madara while risking the future of the shinobi world!

Oonoki: This is really amazing, to think I'd live to see the day when the five kages would stand and fight together.




Even if they never confirmed them, they still gave "story only characters" a scan, a few trailers and those promo cards...​


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 28, 2013)

So the Edo Kages aren't in...that's not so bad since three out of four of them looked like clone characters of their counterparts anyway. I don't think it's bad enough to cause a massive shit storm that looks like it's either is or going to hit DmC levels soon.

Besides like a few posters said earlier on in the thread. If Rinnegan Tobi and Madara were missing it could have been much worse than it is now.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 28, 2013)

harurisu said:


> The thing is, they emphasized the word "Story" on Madara scan too, yet HE is playable.
> 
> Here's the full translation of the Madara scan (I'm also the one who did the Kage translation)
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I understand why people are pissed and I expected them to be playable too but unfortunately they aren't and not buying the game because of it is a bit silly, really.


----------



## Inferno (Feb 28, 2013)

Tobi's move-set...


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 28, 2013)

They really should make 2 separate games. One Beat 'em up and one story game. Could've been so much better...


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

I think the reason some things turns out for the worse in this game was because of the manga's war-arc itself.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 28, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> I can explain Choji, actually. The fact the model is changed a lot means that impacts, animations, etc.. need to be tweaked. As for Itachi and Gaara I have genuinely no clue.


Gaiash addressed this for me already



> I am actually happy Kabuto and Tobi are still there, I would like CC2 *not* to remove characters from the roster.


Ok, I phrased myself incorrectly. I don't mind them being there, because yes, removing characters is a bit silly. But assuming that CC2 left them in just to take up slots to help them reach their 80+ mark, that really annoys me.



> As for the PTS, once again they are added most likely due to story elements and choices we make. Neji and Naruto, Sasuke and Naruto, Gaara and Naruto, etc... and why include them in story and not in the free battle? I get that people are disappointed because they expected more from the numbers but adding these isn't a bad thing? Why is adding characters a bad thing?


Again, Gaiash explained this quite well. The fact that only a few random characters made it in rather than all of the PTS K12 really does make it seem like they were sloppily shoehorned in to, once again, boost the character roster to the 80+ mark.


----------



## Vash (Feb 28, 2013)

Just a request:

If some of you guys are going to watch the story mode fights, please spoiler tag the shit your saying about it. The game isn't out until next week, and I, just like others, are trying to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 28, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Ok, I phrased myself incorrectly. I don't mind them being there, because yes, removing characters is a bit silly. But assuming that CC2 left them in just to take up slots to help them reach their 80+ mark, that really annoys me.
> 
> Again, Gaiash explained this quite well. The fact that only a few random characters made it in rather than all of the PTS K12 really does make it seem like they were sloppily shoehorned in to, once again, boost the character roster to the 80+ mark.


I would assume they left them in because it was pointless to remove them. I honestly doubt that if they didn't add them they would have added something else or even cared about the roster, it has been mentioned in press releases and trailers but it has by no means been a huge focus for them as is shown with the exclusion of the rest of the PTS characters. If they included those then they'd get a roster close to if not over 90 and that is far more impressive. 

I already explained why they are not shoe-horned.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 28, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itpeBwycqJQ&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=1[/YOUTUBE]



awesome but normal naruto having super strength wile normal is kind of bull shit but loved that moment wend they make you think he will hit him whit a rasengan similar to the 4th hokage and Obito counter it ,only to get hit by manny Rasengans..


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 28, 2013)

damn the kage vs madara fight was beautiful, the visuals are everything. i liked how they changed the fight and madara had his ass handed to him  just like how i'll be owning madara fanboys online with tsunade


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 28, 2013)

edo kages not playable? are u srs right now? i was waiting to use mu and mizukage....WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!

i dont understand why, i mean they made it in time for the game since they were introduced in the anime and they have shown plenty personality and jutsu that they can work on


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Who knows, man..


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Valiere said:


> edo kages not playable? are u srs right now? i was waiting to use mu and mizukage....WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!
> 
> i dont understand why, i mean they made it in time for the game since they were introduced in the anime and they have shown plenty personality and jutsu that they can work on


CC2 just wanted to tease us it seems, oh well.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2013)

Valiere said:


> edo kages not playable? are u srs right now? i was waiting to use mu and mizukage....WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!
> 
> i dont understand why, i mean they made it in time for the game since they were introduced in the anime and they have shown plenty personality and jutsu that they can work on



Well, Mizukage is the trollkage after all.

Maybe he just trolled CC2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2013)

Must avoid that KCM Naruto vs Tobi and Jinchuuriki Boss fight video. 

It sure looks hell of long.

BTW, I think in the Confining Jinchuuriki arc, before fighting Kyuubi for his chakra, we might have to battle Yami Naruto first in a single fight since 



Inuhanyou said:


> I think that a lot of this outrage would have been avoided if there was one character per slot and you could change between the different forms via the shoulder buttons. seeing all of them on the character screen like that needlessly taking up space to make the roster seem bigger than it actually is really raises people's ire



That could be the solution and that is the case regarding some of the characters in the game (MS & EMS Sasuke share a slot, same with Minato and the 4th Raikage and probably others that do as well). Or they could just simply give us plenty of enough slots so that all the characters & their old & new versions of them manage to fit in the roster.



Random said:


> I'm very disappointed about the Edo Kages. But I'm definitely still getting the game first day. It's mostly about the story for me, and to be honest, I really only cared about the 4th Kazekage. Although he would most likely just be a Gaara clone, I was just hoping that he was a little faster.
> 
> While it would be quite interesting with the 7 swordsmen, KinGin, and Edo Kage playable, I can live without them.



Yeah, I also am dissapointed in the so far lack of Edo Kages. Guess the only way to find out about how their whole movesets work is to play a lot (and recieve some damage) in the story mode fights against them. The Trollkage particulary looked fun and very fast/agile from the last trailer we saw.

CC2 better make up for their absences in the next game or else we won't be able to live without them again. 



Skywalker said:


> That isn't Hokage Naruto?



Hokage Naruto is literally an alternate skin/costume for Sage Naruto. I posted a video some pages ago yesterday showing him fighting Kabutomaru. The difference he has from the Storm 2 is that he doesn't have the Hokage hat hanging in his back, besides that, he's the same. So I really doubt he would fit the criteria of this "secret Naruto" we've been hearing about.



Moon~ said:


> No Kabuto vs Itachi?



Most likely it'll be saved for Generations 2/Storm 4. I think CC2 is gonna tackle the three last fights of the war arc in a different way in their next game: 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler regarding the Madara vs Gokage fight plus predictions_ 



I think they'll pick up Madara vs Gokage from where they left off, likely will Madara resurging from where he fall or appearing behind them and telling them that what they just defeated was only a Mokuton Bunshin. From there they could cover everything from chapters 575 to 589/591, meaning we could get a hack and slash fight against his 25 Mokuton clones and then a final bout against him in Perfect Susano'o, but it'll end like Jiraiya vs Pain did in Storm 2, with the Kages losing after a valiant effort.

Then we could go to Sage Kabuto vs Itachi, with EMS Sasuke as support perhaps. Pretty much they will cover the whole fight from 579 to 586 while also spicing it more with their epic QTEs. This future Boss fight would be like Sakura & Chiyo vs Sasori from Storm 2.

And finally we would return to where the Naruto vs Tobi fight ended (they can ignore that ending that everyone's talking about that is silly) and start it up with Tobi's identity being revealed and then you proceed to fight him (either with Kakashi or Naruto I guess) as Obito. It could end once Madara arrives.






Si Style said:


> Will you be a dear and shut the hell up? We knew this - and a triple post? Really?
> 
> I'm not surprised the preorders are cancelling - that was a massive, manipulative and purposefully unclear carrot to dangle in front of our faces. We lost 12 playable characters in a few days. Weak.



Yeah. =/ Mangetsu, Jinpachi, Ameyuri, Jinin, Fuguki, Kushimaru, Kinkaku, Ginkaku, 4th Kazekage, 3rd Raikage, 2nd Mizukage and 2nd Tsuchikage Muu. I was even ready to let go of the 6 Swordsmen and maybe even of the KinGin brothers, but no Edo Kages...ouch. At the end and if my calculations so far aren't wrong, we ended up getting roughly around 14 new characters:

**Jinchuurikis*

- Yugito 
- Yagura 
- Roushi 
- Han 
- Utakata 
- Fuu 

**New Doujutsu characters*

- (Edo) Nagato
- (Edo) Madara
- Rin'negan Tobi
- EMS Sasuke (counting 'cause he has a different moveset despite sharing a slot with MS Sasuke)
- Edo Itachi (looks unfortunately the same to Storm 2 Itachi besides his Ougi but takes up a slot, therefore new character)

**Others*

- Darui
- Mifune
- Hanzou

Without counting other versions of identical characters that took or share some slots (Samehada Bee, War Gaara, War 4th Raikage) and adding those missing 12 the roster could've had a total of 26 new characters (maybe 27 if they had make KCM Naruto as his own character, wishful thinking 28 if Sage Kabuto was also here somehow). CC2 better incorporate them in the next installment, whether it is Generations 2 or Storm 4. Though I think the best and more appropiate place would be in Generations 2 since they could also use the chance to add some other "generation-al" characters I've had in mind. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> The next game will go with the proper plotline, just like how this one had a proper starting point, regardless of Storm 2's ending.
> 
> *shrug*



Agreed. They just changed a couple of things, nothing that can't be picked up or fixed from where they left off here.



Firaea said:


> You have to realise that we as consumers expect to be given what we're paying for.
> 
> CC2 truly did extremely badly with their misleading claims and advertisements.
> 
> ...



The bolded are pretty much where CC2 lived so-so to the hype. The story mode looks awesome as always, barring the ending that everyone doesn't think is a good one, but it'll be easily ignored for the next story mode installment.



harurisu said:


> The thing is, they emphasized the word "Story" on Madara scan too, yet HE is playable.
> 
> Here's the full translation of the Madara scan (I'm also the one who did the Kage translation)
> 
> ...



Precisely.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hokage Naruto is literally an alternate skin/costume for Sage Naruto. I posted a video some pages ago yesterday showing him fighting Kabutomaru. The difference he has from the Storm 2 is that he doesn't have the Hokage hat hanging in his back, besides that, he's the same. So I really doubt he would fit the criteria of this "secret Naruto" we've been hearing about.


Thank you for clearing that up, that's what I thought to begin with.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Feb 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea that was the most terribly awkward and tacky final battle I have ever seen.* Madara being defeated is also stupid, but it's kind of necessary for the game, though how he comes back next time should be interesting.* At least the motivational speech before his death wasn't terrible. The Tobi thing though. What. : lmao
> 
> I never played any of these. Are they always as easy as these look? Because the good guys barely even get hurt in these movies while the baddies cycle through 4 health bars in 5 minutes.


Giant Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 28, 2013)

The trolling is not over yet.

At 2m39s
[YOUTUBE]vggSu4axBaE[/YOUTUBE]


If you play on English Dub, the secret factor during an ougi will still be in Japanese...​


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

What the hell?


----------



## Daxter (Feb 28, 2013)

Lolwat.

I never thought I'd say this but Madara's dub voice isn't half bad.  (Edit; my ears are fail as all hell. Not even close to Cam Clarke.) Though Darui... 

In other news, I don't think I remember asking this, but for people who have been watching spoiler vids far more often than I... when playing in Japanese settings, during the demo, I found that before battle the 'go guy' spoke in English (instead of the customary 'sentou kaishi! I'm used to'). This isn't happening in the actual game, is it? 'Cause I really don't like that Letthebattlebegin guy. (ffffphotobucketcensoringme)

Just watching the secret factor English/Japanese mix-up video made me think of that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

no sentou kaishi no sale  i don't wanna hear some dumb english voice actor saying "let the battle begin"


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

harurisu said:


> The trolling is not over yet.
> 
> At 2m39s
> [YOUTUBE]vggSu4axBaE[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 28, 2013)

They forgot to dub to UJ Finishers? lol


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Aeiou, you popular bastard.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2013)

Madara's dub is okay. Though they have to fix that audio blooper for the secret factor(s).

Darui's VA is pretty good.

Wonder if there's still time for a final trailer to come out showing all the playable characters in the game. Even if we know already, I wouldn't mind a resume of it.



Skywalker said:


> Thank you for clearing that up, that's what I thought to begin with.



No prob.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> no sentou kaishi no sale  i don't wanna hear some dumb english voice actor saying "let the battle begin"



Dats rite. : (pek)


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Aeiou, you popular bastard.



They have my photo. I should upgrade to Plus.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> I'm glad people are canceling their preorders...this is the only way to show how displeased us as a consumer, 2 chars i was looking forward 2 was kin and trollkage. I mean sheesh they showed like 2 scans fo Kin/gin. CC2 knew damn well they changed a few truths 2 fit their agenda. All those coppy chars only provide more anger. I will support this game 4 my love to Naruto but im sick of spending 60 on a re-edited game.



Kin Gin suck balls man, But TrollKage... Trollkage is 

Fck man, Troll Kage should be in it! Even as a DLC!

People is cancelling pre-orders??
Where are u guys pre-ordering this stuff?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2013)

My Houzuki Team : Suigetsu/Trollkage


----------



## Sunspear7 (Feb 28, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Lolwat.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this but Madara's dub voice isn't half bad.  (Edit; my ears are fail as all hell. Not even close to Cam Clarke.)



I actually like it too.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 28, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> I actually like it too.



Yeah no, I could get used to that. I don't watch anime in general (anymore, as a child I watched a few series) but I know, though fewer and more far between, there are good dub voice actors (like I still to this day fucking worship FMA dub equally if not more than the Japanese original). I'm happy to hear they picked someone relatively suiting for Madara, if not simply pleasantly surprised.

I'm pretty sure I also heard Vic Mignogna joined the dub cast in part II of the anime, but I never heard it. I think he plays Tobi, and that made me happy, even if I don't watch it.


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Yeah no, I could get used to that. I don't watch anime in general (anymore, as a child I watched a few series) but I know, though fewer and more far between, there are good dub voice actors (like I still to this day fucking worship FMA dub equally if not more than the Japanese original). I'm happy to hear they picked someone relatively suiting for Madara, if not simply pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I also heard Vic Mignogna joined the dub cast in part II of the anime, but I never heard it. I think he plays Tobi, and that made me happy, even if I don't watch it.



I can't watch FMA subbed. It just doesn't feel right. The dubbed voices seem too superior to me.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 28, 2013)

Apparently there's potential DLC listed under the Online Mode of the Game. And no, I won't fucking dig through that SaiyanIsland thread to find it again. That thread is progressing at relativistic speeds 

But, don't hold your breaths. It could just be Costume DLC. If Bandai is smart, they'll make sure it's Character DLC.

I'm glad there's a petition. CC2 needs to at least give us an explanation for this nonsense. I can't help but feel that they ran out of time (lol Secret Factors being in Japanese Dub when English Voices are enabled )

And for me, FMA Japanese and English dubs are equal. Love all of their voices, prefer some others here and there. I prefer Ed's English dub voice to the Japanese. Al's is equal (in fact, both actors were practically spot-on, though I may be leaning a bit toward Al's English dub voice). Armstrong's Japanese dub voice is better, though, mostly due to the comic relief he gives sometimes. EXCELLENT AND ELEGANT!!


----------



## Daxter (Feb 28, 2013)

Random said:


> I can't watch FMA subbed. It just doesn't feel right. The dubbed voices seem too superior to me.



Yeah they did a bloody brilliant job with that dub anime. Nothing can replace Aaron Dismuke as Al, and the chemistry he had with Mignogna too. If only there were more seriously talented kids put to work in the voice acting field.
/Nostalgia over 9000



			
				HiroshiSenju said:
			
		

> And for me, FMA Japanese and English dubs are equal. Love all of their voices, prefer some others here and there. I prefer Ed's English dub voice to the Japanese. Al's is equal (in fact, both actors were practically spot-on, though I may be leaning a bit toward Al's English dub voice). Armstrong's Japanese dub voice is better, though, mostly due to the comic relief he gives sometimes. EXCELLENT AND ELEGANT!!



So much this and don't forget Roy.

_Dogs? I lo~ove Dogs!_


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Edo Kage_ 



[YOUTUBE]JKX7VfQplD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vash (Feb 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> *Spoiler*: _Edo Kage_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JKX7VfQplD4[/YOUTUBE]



FUCCCCCCCCCCK MUST RESIST 


Only 7 days left Jak... 7 days


----------



## Daxter (Feb 28, 2013)

Jak said:


> FUCCCCCCCCCCK MUST RESIST
> 
> 
> Only 7 days left Jak... 7 days



Only four days left, Dax. Only four.


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> *Spoiler*: _Edo Kage_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JKX7VfQplD4[/YOUTUBE]



I actually decided to watch this video. It looks like Gaara's dad is indeed faster than Gaara himself, at least a little. I still can't wrap my head around why characters with full movesets (excluding ougis) are excluding from the free battle part of the game.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 28, 2013)

Random said:


> I actually decided to watch this video. It looks like Gaara's dad is indeed faster than Gaara himself, at least a little. I still can't wrap my head around why characters with full movesets (excluding ougis) are excluding from the free battle part of the game.


Do we know for sure that they have no Ougis? 2nd Mizukage looks like he has a special awakening (needs to be below a bar as opposed to instant such as the other three).


----------



## Vash (Feb 28, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Only four days left, Dax. Only four.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 28, 2013)

Side mission content. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAHKY1PvUmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Do we know for sure that they have no Ougis? 2nd Mizukage looks like he has a special awakening (needs to be below a bar as opposed to instant such as the other three).



No, I'm not sure. But they haven't shown any ougis in scans or in that fight. If they do have them, then I'll e even more confused.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2013)

Random said:


> I actually decided to watch this video. It looks like Gaara's dad is indeed faster than Gaara himself, at least a little. I still can't wrap my head around why characters with full movesets (excluding ougis) are excluding from the free battle part of the game.



So did I. I think his father looks fast because he was in one of those "fast paced" states, it's hard to see but I thik I saw those lines around him that indicate he's faster and much of his attacks here resembled his son's. However I doubt that short fight is enough to form an opinion regarding his whole moveset.

The rest of the Edo Kages looked great. 


*Spoiler*: _Observations about the other Edo Kages_ 



I like Muu's simple combo and how when he attacks it looks like he is going invisible for a moment. The way he floats around is kinda creepy, though not a bad thing. And I can't remember if his aerial combo is from Akatsuchi in Generations but its pretty neat. 

The 2nd Mizukage looks to be somekind of long-range fighter, always shooting water bullets with that Water Gun jutsu of the Houzuki clan, the last one being bigger than the previous ones. And can send Jokey Boy either fast towards you to explode or as it is is heating itself up. He looks overall very fun to play as. I think both cases count as his jutsu choice.

3rd Raikage is different from his son Ei, he doesn't have a Nintaijutsu fighting style like the 4th Raikage does, his combos rely more on always ending with his Hell Stab attacks and his jutsu is the One Finger Spear Hand.

All in all, they look good. Shame that so far everything is indicated they won't be playable...but hope is the last thing to die.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2013)

So there are people that already have the game then ehhh?
Any clues on what are all the new alternate costumes etc..?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 28, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> 'They' being a Youtube comment from NBGE?


I meant they in the "I don't know this individual's gender and don't want to call them it" sense. But in hindsight I could have phrased it better.



Jaruka said:


> He didn't claim 'confirmed' he spoke about the translated version of the scan he didn't make that shit up he actually posted it but everyone brushed it off.


No I mean Flames of Youth in general in these threads said things were confirmed *all the time*. And most of the time they were the most pessimistic things you could think of. Of course we thought he was just being a pessimist that jumped to conclusions again, because he was but just happened to be right this time.



Jaruka said:


> The scan was the first thing that made me concerned about it because it emphasised that their battles would be in the story mode. It wasn't that sneaky just none of us can read Japanese.


Except from that I'd assume it meant they'd play like a boss in Storm games do normally, with shots modeled after the manga and quick time events thrown in but with a basic player character from the main fight.



Jaruka said:


> Well we can't say, can we?


No I mean it. No reason they have is a good one. I've seen the full gameplay, they are regular characters that just aren't playable. The only excuse that's valid is "they're not finished" which isn't good because they should have finished them then.



Jaruka said:


> The awakening? Isn't he 'skinny' in this version of Choji? That's a fair enough point though and why I'm not speaking in support of Itachi or Bee.


Oh trust me when I saw the empty spot I thought we'd get skinny Choji in that spot too. And that would have been a great extra character. This just makes me not want to use Choji in his regular clothes.



Inuhanyou said:


> no sentou kaishi no sale  i don't wanna hear some dumb english voice actor saying "let the battle begin"


Whoa, that's not some dumb voice actor. That's Brock.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Srh6pyyFs[/YOUTUBE]



Deathgun said:


> Side mission content.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAHKY1PvUmM[/YOUTUBE]


Wow, Sakura and Ino come across as horrible people here. There's no sugarcoating it, they are bullying Hinata and trying to get Naruto to say they're better than her (made even worse if Sakura is meant to know about Hinata's feelings for Naruto and Naruto's feelings for Sakura) and get pissed off when he defends his friend's personality from their attacks.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 28, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Whoa, that's not some dumb voice actor. That's Brock.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Srh6pyyFs[/YOUTUBE]



Never mind. No buy called off.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> LOL.


Oh you.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> LOL.



Below the belt 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> *Spoiler*: _Edo Kage_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JKX7VfQplD4[/YOUTUBE]



I wasn't really phased about Edo Kages not being playable and all... but _damn,_ Mizukage is flawless. His moveset/jutsu is a work of art. Makes me sad that he can never be used. 

As for Gaara's father, he's the most pathetic. He basically has the same identical moveset as Gaara except that his attacks are gold. They copy & pasted Gaara's tilt and gave it to his father, FFS.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke vs Danzo_ 



[YOUTUBE]2WRlp5yrN3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Wow, Sakura and Ino come across as horrible people here. There's no sugarcoating it, they are bullying Hinata and trying to get Naruto to say they're better than her (made even worse if Sakura is meant to know about Hinata's feelings for Naruto and Naruto's feelings for Sakura) and get pissed off when he defends his friend's personality from their attacks.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was once a hardcore Sakura fan and Naruto and Sakura fan too before i stopped giving a shit about Kishi's crap writing.

But i will say that that kind of writing lines up perfectly to Ino and Sakura based on how Kishi has written them. No wonder they have terrible taste in men.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sasuke vs Danzo_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2WRlp5yrN3Q[/YOUTUBE]



The only one I've watched so far was that pertaining to the Edo Kages because that wasn't a true Boss Battle. This will have to take all my being to resist watching.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

It's okay, I think that's the last of them.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2013)

game comes out next week which is good but i ordered it from Amazon and it will not be shipped till the 5th so i will probably not get it for a week. which sucks


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure if posted, Konan vs Pain gameplay 



Same treatment as Tsunade, although love the level design.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> It's okay, I think that's the last of them.



You mean there's no Konan vs Tobi as a Boss Battle? Probably not as it seems she doesn't get _any_ changes whatsoever.

Some characters just never win in both the series and the franchise.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You mean there's no Konan vs Tobi as a Boss Battle? Probably not as it seems she doesn't get _any_ changes whatsoever.
> 
> Some characters just never win in both the series and the franchise.



What makes it worst is that her ultimate acknowledges her fight against Tobi, they're just teasing the Konan fans.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 28, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I meant they in the "I don't know this individual's gender and don't want to call them it" sense. But in hindsight I could have phrased it better.


It's my fault as well, don't worry.



Gaiash said:


> No I mean Flames of Youth in general in these threads said things were confirmed *all the time*. And most of the time they were the most pessimistic things you could think of. Of course we thought he was just being a pessimist that jumped to conclusions again, because he was but just happened to be right this time.


Oh alright, I just find it funny that he was actually right. 



Gaiash said:


> Except from that I'd assume it meant they'd play like a boss in Storm games do normally, with shots modeled after the manga and quick time events thrown in but with a basic player character from the main fight.


Yeah we would hope but alas this wasn't the case. Interesting that we lost playable characters not only through the hack'n'slash mode though, isn't it?



Gaiash said:


> No I mean it. No reason they have is a good one. I've seen the full gameplay, they are regular characters that just aren't playable. The only excuse that's valid is "they're not finished" which isn't good because they should have finished them then.


I'd hope that wasn't the only reason but the thing is if we observe the story we can see that CC2 aren't lazy like that which is why I give them the benefit of the doubt.



Gaiash said:


> Oh trust me when I saw the empty spot I thought we'd get skinny Choji in that spot too. And that would have been a great extra character. This just makes me not want to use Choji in his regular clothes.


So is it *not* skinny Choji?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## T-Bag (Feb 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You mean there's no Konan vs Tobi as a Boss Battle? Probably not as it seems she doesn't get _any_ changes whatsoever.
> 
> Some characters just never win in both the series and the franchise.



Aeiou u telling me she didnt even get her ougi changed? no paper angel technique?

wtf were they thinking?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> What makes it worst is that her ultimate acknowledges her fight against Tobi, they're just teasing the Konan fans.



Lmao I know. Gal does her ougi and right in the middle, they do that flashback thing with her fight during Tobi.. While she's doing her Copy & Pasted ougi. That's trolling to the maximum degree. I can see Matsuyama's face right now, smiling the way he smiles with his devious trolling schemes running circles in his head. : pekpekpek



Valiere said:


> Aeiou u telling me she didnt even get her ougi changed? no paper angel technique?
> 
> wtf were they thinking?



I know mayne. This is quite a lot to take in. The betrayal is piling up more and more as we learn more.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You mean there's no Konan vs Tobi as a Boss Battle? Probably not as it seems she doesn't get _any_ changes whatsoever.
> 
> Some characters just never win in both the series and the franchise.


It's pretty disheartening, honestly. I really like Konan, but she needs an upgrade.

Fucking CC2.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Lmao I know. Gal does her ougi and right in the middle, they do that flashback thing with her fight during Tobi.. While she's doing her Copy & Pasted ougi. That's trolling to the maximum degree. I can see Matsuyama's face right now, smiling the way he smiles with his devious trolling schemes running circles in his head. : pekpekpek
> 
> 
> 
> I know mayne. This is quite a lot to take in. The betrayal is piling up more and more as we learn more.



This could all change if people dont buy the game, that way they are forced to get back on it and improve on the mistakes. then release it

but thats only a dream


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 28, 2013)

edo kage thoughts

*Spoiler*: __ 



they look like clones to me. their moves look too similar to onoki, gaara and A.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 28, 2013)

i dont blame them on that aspect, because they were the masters who taught the younger generations their skills and abilities so its only normal that they are clones, more or less

3rd raikage should have received black lightning though


----------



## Daxter (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 28, 2013)

Disappointed that Haku, a character that isn't abusable and takes some talent to use, cannot instant Awaken. Fuck is that shit ...?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2013)

I actually wonder if there are other Boss battles out there. I heard Chouji vs Gedou Mazou was leaked, but I haven't run into it. I also saw a video that said "Bee vs Raikage Boss fight" but it looked short, it lasts around 2 minutes and something.

There is also the chance of Konan vs Tobi (orange mask) given that cutscene we saw from the last trailer. I am also rooting for some kind of Nagato Boss fight after seeing the good job they've done on him. 

But I sure would like if there was out there a Gai vs Kisame Boss fight. It would be awesome to see    in a QTE cinematic sequence.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 28, 2013)

people already getting that BP online.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 28, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I actually wonder if there are other Boss battles out there. I heard Chouji vs Gedou Mazou was leaked, but I haven't run into it. I also saw a video that said "Bee vs Raikage Boss fight" but it looked short, it lasts around 2 minutes and something.
> 
> There is also the chance of Konan vs Tobi (orange mask) given that cutscene we saw from the last trailer. I am also rooting for some kind of Nagato Boss fight after seeing the good job they've done on him.
> 
> But I sure would like if there was out there a Gai vs Kisame Boss fight. It would be awesome to see    in a QTE cinematic sequence.



I finished the game today.Gai vs Kisame isn't a boss battle. It just a normal fight with some dialogue during the battle and has the bonus objective of finishing off Kisame with Gai's ultimate. Same thing with Konan vs Tobi

EDIT: Same thing goes for the Edo Kage fights and Tsuchikage vs Madara with Naruto and Garra as supports. Just normal fights with bonus objectives to kill them with a normal ninjutsu or and ougi. 

Kakashi vs Zabuza and Team 10 vs Asuma are boss battles though


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 28, 2013)

Jaga said:


> people already getting that BP online.



Don't worry, the leaderboards are gonna be hacked within a week of NA and EU's release. BP hardly means shit, most of the top players tend to just spam and then leave when they're about to lose.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Jaga said:


> people already getting that BP online.


I didn't think they'd be allowed to until the official release, geez.

I can't wait to see all of the spammers.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 28, 2013)

is it on the stores already? because if it is i can bribe the clerk/owner and get it early

i did it with modern warefare 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 28, 2013)

Edo Kages?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 28, 2013)

So what's up with Izanami? are they skipping the Kabuto fight or pretending Itachi never did? 

He's also missing his fire style & water style.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Did he at least get anything updated? I was hoping he'd have something new to change it up. Still going to continue maining him though.



I THINK his jutsu has gotten a buff in tracking but you can't really tell when these tryhards try showing off with A.I instead of playing the game. I didn't see tilt, but I doubt it changed either. Really feel cheated that Haku couldn't get instant, his Awakening wasn't even OP..


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2013)

All the normal, non spammable characters got sidelined, it seems.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I THINK his jutsu has gotten a buff in tracking but you can't really tell when these tryhards try showing off with A.I instead of playing the game. I didn't see tilt, but I doubt it changed either. Really feel cheated that Haku couldn't get instant, his Awakening wasn't even OP..



That's a shame... Funny how CC2 mutters this "trying to balance" nonsense when they pull stunts like these. Though they've been making a lot of false and misleading claims lately.



Skywalker said:


> All the normal, non spammable characters got sidelined, it seems.



Which makes it reaaallly fucking hard to stay sane while playing this game.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> That's a shame... Funny how CC2 mutters this "trying to balance" nonsense when they pull stunts like these. Though they've been making a lot of false and misleading claims lately.



And guess which version of Naruto has yet to get his jutsu start-up nerfed? 

Balance my ass, its the same shit ..at least CS Sasuke's fireball isn't fucking useless now.


----------



## Deno13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Cmon guys do you want The Kages Kin and Gin and 7 Swordsmen sign this:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 28, 2013)

Deno13 said:


> Cmon guys do you want The Kages Kin and Gin and 7 Swordsmen sign this:



No             .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow that petition sure is advancing.

Thanks for the info SionBarsod.

In that case I wonder now about Sasuke's role in the Kage Summit. Besides that hack and slash fragment we saw with the samurais there are also cutscenes from the game and opening showing some kind of Sasuke vs Gaara fight, with the Raikage then intercepting Sasuke's attack and even further things like him running into Mei and her bodyguards and awakening his Susano'o for the first time.

Maybe it'll be a Sasuke vs Gokage (or against 4 Kages since Danzou flees from the Summit) hack & slash Boss fight like the Naruto vs Tobi + Jinchuuriki one. 

And I like how KCM Naruto's victory pose is based on from the gesture he did to Tobi about  Fitting. 



Crow Master Apprentice said:


> So what's up with Izanami? are they skipping the Kabuto fight or pretending Itachi never did?
> 
> He's also missing his fire style & water style.



I think they are saving it for Storm 4/Generations 2. And by then they should really upgrade Edo Itachi with the things he showed as an Edo. Izanami could turn out to be his Ougi for when either of those games come out.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 28, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wow that petition sure is advancing.
> 
> Thanks for the info SionBarsod.
> 
> ...



Yeah about Sasuke and the Kage Summit fights. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They have boss screens and such but you really just fight the four kage one by one starting from the Raikage. No QTEs in those fights either. The Sasuke vs Danzo fight is the same as the Gai vs. Kisame fight, it's normal except for the bonus you get from killing him with you ultra jutsu.  No secret factor like Minato vs. Masked Man. Same thing goes for the fights against Edo Itachi and Nagato. They're just normal battles. 

*In fact the only QTE boss fights in the war are:*
Naruto vs. Kurama
Kakashi vs. Edo Zabuza with Edo Haku support
Killer Bee vs. Raikage (It's really short)
Team 10 vs. Asuma
Choji vs. Gedo Mazo
Gokage vs. Madara
The later half of Naruto and Killer Bee vs the Tailed Beast (that battle is a pain in the ass)
Naruto vs Rinnegan Tobi

*Hack and Slash parts of the war are:*
Darui vs Kinkaku and Ginkaku with a Kakuzu sub-boss
Gai with Sakura and Lee supports vs. the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist

*Normal fights in the war are:*
Naruto vs. Dark Naruto (Both fights)
Gai vs. Kisame
Kankuro with Sai support vs. Edo Deidara with Edo Sasori support
Yamato with Kurotsuchi support vs. Hooded Kabuto
 All Edo Kage fights
Onoki vs. Madara 
Naruto vs. Edo Itachi and Nagato
Mifune vs Hanzo


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> And guess which version of Naruto has yet to get his jutsu start-up nerfed?
> 
> Balance my ass, its the same shit ..at least CS Sasuke's fireball isn't fucking useless now.



I'm not one to be pessimistic but it's becoming harder and harder to back CC2 up. They dun fucked up big time. 

​


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 1, 2013)

Deno13 said:


> Cmon guys do you want The Kages Kin and Gin and 7 Swordsmen sign this:


When has an online petition ever worked? Look I'd love for all those characters to be playable but signing some petition isn't going to do any good. As annoyed as I am I'm going to accept it, enjoy what the get does have and hope they add these characters in their next game.

What I won't do is act like these were the only characters I cared about. Yes I was looking forward to playing as the Gold & Silver brothers and the Edo Kage and setting up neat fights with them. But I still have the Jinchuriki, Nagato, Madara and several neat costumes to enjoy along with several DLC costumes to enjoy.

I do think we should let CC2 be aware how disappointed we are about these characters not being playable. But if we enjoy the content the game does have we should still buy the game to support CC2 and NamcoBandai so they can make a better game next time.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Side mission content.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAHKY1PvUmM[/YOUTUBE]



BRB, I'm going to pairing FC.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

i wonder why bijuu mode naruto isn't on that list?

regardless i wouldn't sign anyway. cuz i can just wait for the next game.


----------



## Inferno (Mar 1, 2013)

Still can't get over how sexy Rinnegan Tobi's move-set is...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 1, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Side mission content.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAHKY1PvUmM[/YOUTUBE]



Seeing this makes me wanna cry. Why? A few nights ago I had a dream me and Hinata were a couple. I can dream


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

ugh utakata is seriously the lamest jinchuuriki i've seen.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2013)

I have decided that if Suigetsu does not have his Taka cloak, I will not buy this game. Plain and simple.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, as far as updates go, I'm glad that Hinata & Tenten have those new awakened actions.

Now what of my other Rookie, Rock Lee?


----------



## eHav (Mar 1, 2013)

funny how the game goes from "bestest naruto game ever" to "lame" just because it doesnt have the edo kages playable off the bat. people these days


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

well, 60 bucks is a lot of money


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

i saw a video of the "new ougi's" and there were like...13 of em.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 1, 2013)

From SI... arghhhh


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 1, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i saw a video of the "new ougi's" and there were like...13 of em.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

yup. at least theres still madara.


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 1, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i saw a video of the "new ougi's" and there were like...13 of em.



Link?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Link?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiD5cgLgQZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

beat ya to it deathgun LOS

actually its 17. forgot to add darui, hanzo and mifune


----------



## MS81 (Mar 1, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiD5cgLgQZc[/YOUTUBE]



and yet Kakashi still don't have Raiden as an Ougi?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

i hear sakura's tilt can be abused for instant ring outs. can the ring outs be turned off? 

also this little nit pick i had with generations; when tobirama uses his regular combo (water trumpet) you clearly see him use his kunai knife, yet the sound effects are the same as if he were using his fists instead of slashes. fix?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

MS81 said:


> and yet Kakashi still don't have Raiden as an Ougi?



Raiden is awakening action.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

all these hashi vs madara fights is the player being the op madara. how about an actual challenge to empress me? be the underwhelming hashirama vs a very hard ai madara.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 1, 2013)

MS81 said:


> and yet Kakashi still don't have Raiden as an Ougi?



Because that's his awakening Jutsu.


----------



## -JT- (Mar 1, 2013)

I indulged and spoiled the InoShikaCho vs Asuma fight for myself (but this is the only time I'll do it!) and I have to say it was wonderful.

As a Team 10 tard, I found the interactive cutscenes absolutely wonderful, especially with Ino's Mind Clone Jutsu. It's just a shame that they didn't put it in her actual moveset somehow. 

But yeah, after my rage yesterday I'm going back to being positive about the game


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to Hinata's War moveset 

and a link to chapters 558-560 adapted in-game?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

No 

I dunno if they would even include a small scene like that when they are only doing this thing at breakneck pace.


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't make me cry tears of depression


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

name the many characters that didn't even get touched moveset wise.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 1, 2013)

^_Many_? 

Surely unchanged characters at least got awakening action, right???


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 1, 2013)

Gutted about no Paper Ocean for Konan, but those others in the video look awesome


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

awakening? 

shino, ino, kiba, tsunade, karin, sakura they got jack shit. thats just to name a few.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

Lee and Gai just open more gates and do ridiculous damage, I'm set.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Lee and Gai just open more gates and do ridiculous damage, I'm set.



One combo = half life gone, and you can do that while doing a combo.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> awakening?
> 
> shino, ino, kiba, tsunade, karin, sakura they got jack shit. thats just to name a few.



Shino and Kiba got awakening action, dude.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

and what changes besides the damage?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> and what changes besides the damage?


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Absolutely nothing.



exactly. compensating for lack of variety still doesn't change the fact that people are BORED as fuck with them. thats why no one plays as them.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

Untrue, I still use them regardless.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 1, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Shino and Kiba got awakening action, dude.





bloodplzkthxlol said:


> and what changes besides the damage?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUQhxJ6fssY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnmoAmaZ-lw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> exactly. compensating for lack of variety still doesn't change the fact that people are BORED as fuck with them. thats why no one plays as them.



untrue, their awakening actions were not in generations.
It still changes their gameplay options.

Kiba can send akamaru at will on his opponent while he's attacked.

It's very strong to me.

Shino's doesn't do much, but it got a nice hitstun for almost no cooldown, and it tracks you.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

ok fine. .


----------



## -JT- (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I'm annoyed again (that positive spell lasted about an hour )

So Ino, Sakura and Tsunade are the only generic-Awakeners who don't get a change in moveset/gain Awakening actions?
How ridiculous.
1. It's completely unfair- these characters are at a natural disadvantage compared to the others (in single matches anyhow)
2. The majority of the other Awakening actions aren't even that impressive/imaginative (e.g. Shino's looks just like a regular move) so to say that these three 'don't have anything that can work there' is not an excuse whatsoever (especially because, unlike a lot of the others, they actually HAVE shown new moves... if you count Sakura's sleep bombs...)
3. The fact there's only three of them like this suggests that CC2 just got bored and sloppy so decided to stop short. If the number was bigger you could at least say that they wanted to keep it more 'special' for the characters that had them.

And it is a big deal, because Ino is one of my mains


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ino's combos were shortened to give less KNJ bar recover.
Her Shintenshin Throw's range is bigger.

Every character had something, sometime it's new moves, sometime it's balancing ...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 1, 2013)

I was hoping Kiba could get Garoga as his ougi since PST Kiba is gone, oh well. I'd main him regardless of strength because hes my favorite, I just got lucky that hes one of the strongest characters in the game.


----------



## -JT- (Mar 1, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ino's combos were shortened to give less KNJ bar recover.
> Her Shintenshin Throw's range is bigger.
> 
> Every character had something, sometime it's new moves, sometime it's balancing ...



Yes but most other characters got similar things as well anyway.

The lack of an Awakening action (or having a unique Awakening) is comparable to not having a Jutsu, and I'm sure you agree that that is unfair.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Yes but most other characters got similar things as well anyway.
> 
> The lack of an Awakening action (or having a unique Awakening) is comparable to not having a Jutsu, and I'm sure you agree that that is unfair.





Not sure about that. IMO it's not about being fair or unfair, it's about balance.

CC2 did adressed many things that were unbalanced in 2 and Generations.

Masked Man jutsu can't guard break easily now and do less damage.

Oonoki's jutsu does shit damage now.

Sure Ino jutsu got instant awakening and that's all.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 1, 2013)

Whatever I'm way too much of a positive guy to be annoyed by _small_ things like this.


----------



## G (Mar 1, 2013)

At least Neji got Air rotation.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

i heard pts kiba was the highest tier character, was he that good?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 1, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i heard pts kiba was the highest tier character, was he that good?


He was. Hes like older Kiba but with worse melee due to Akamaru not joining in on combos as much+probably not being as fast and doing less damage but his Gatsuuga did more damage+took you into a cutscene(though unlike older Kiba it didn't attack you from multiple angles) and his ougi was much better, with the activation being him very quickly throwing a smoke bomb which can't normally be KNJ'ed out of as you'll KNJ above the smoke and drop into it. If you used his ougi right after using KNJ then its hard to defend against.

My friends refused to play with me if I used him. Though lately I've been thinking older Kiba is about just as good as PTS Kiba.


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 1, 2013)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Not sure if posted, Konan vs Pain gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> Same treatment as Tsunade, although love the level design.



at least she gets instant awakening. tsunade gets nothing..


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

For as epic as they made Tsunade, she gets no free battle love.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lee gets Hidden Lotus as Awakening Action. 

Means he has all his Lotus Attacks in his moveset.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 1, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> For as epic as they made Tsunade, she gets no free battle love.



I guess that's the tradeoff when they made this game so story focused.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a very bad feeling, reading about the Division 3 and 1 Hack and Slash battles that it will be disappointing and repetitive


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Lee gets Hidden Lotus as Awakening Action.
> 
> Means he has all his Lotus Attacks in his moveset.



His awakening eats your health away so quickly!


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

As I see it, CC2 has sacrificed replayability for an enjoyable story mode.

While this is (arguably) understandable, I attach a lot of value to replayability and this game _seems_ to somewhat lack that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I have a very bad feeling, reading about the Division 3 and 1 Hack and Slash battles that it will be disappointing and repetitive



I like that very much, personally.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 1, 2013)

About replay value, did the extra VS modes come back from Generations?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> About replay value, did the extra VS modes come back from Generations?



It seems Only survival was removed.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah that takes me back re; Lee's Lotus. I remember playing as him all the time in Clash of Ninja 2 for the Gamecube and always liked using it then. Losing health in exchange for power was pretty cool as it was more of a calculated risk when using it. (Lee and Chidori Sasuke being my mains on that game)


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 1, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> Ah that takes me back re; Lee's Lotus. I remember playing as him all the time in Clash of Ninja 2 for the Gamecube and always liked using it then. Losing health in exchange for power was pretty cool as it was more of a calculated risk when using it. (Lee and Chidori Sasuke being my mains on that game)


Sadly, there wasn't a Clash of Ninja game in years


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 1, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i heard pts kiba was the highest tier character, was he that good?



Lolol                 no.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Sadly, there wasn't a Clash of Ninja game in years



The last clash of ninja was GNT Special on Wii, with Sage Naruto, Akatsuki Sasuke ( Without Susano'o ).

But for some reason, no Tobi, no Pain, no Konan etc ...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 1, 2013)

No offense, but lol Clash of Ninja

Especially when you try to play with 4 people


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2013)

So will there be or not a final trailer showing all the playable character's gameplay? What do you think? Time is running out.



Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiD5cgLgQZc[/YOUTUBE]



I really like the Ougis of the Jinchuuriki, Nagato and Ei's. And War Naruto's Bijuudama too.


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> No offense, but lol Clash of Ninja
> 
> Especially when you try to play with 4 people



Imo, Clash of Ninja was amazing, especially with 4 people.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 1, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> No offense, but lol Clash of Ninja
> 
> Especially when you try to play with 4 people


As a beat 'em up, CoN was much better than Storm. But Storm comes closer to the anime that's why it's the better fanservice.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 1, 2013)

nagato's sentry gun ruined his ougi. it should have been just chibaku tensei but in a slower process


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

I played GNT2 to 4 and stopped.
There were barely any changes from 2 to 4.

Before you tell me "Yeah, same thing for storm." The story mode is far better in Ultimate ninja.

Back when I had GC, I was so jealous of Ultimate Ninja/Narutimate Hero 2.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

Edo Itachi's, Madara's, EMS Sasuke's and Edo Nagato's ougis are my favorites.


----------



## RogerMD (Mar 1, 2013)

Final list of characters?
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://naruto.wikia.com/wiki/Naruto_Shipp%C5%ABden:_Ultimate_Ninja_Storm_3


----------



## Devil Child (Mar 1, 2013)

Are there different QTE for the Legend and Hero mode? Or is it just 2 two different modes to play with?


----------



## Undead (Mar 1, 2013)

Did anyone notice Kisame got a speed boost? Thank God.

I wish Jiraiya was given the same treatment.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Oh well look at that, an excuse for me to play Generations before March 5th.



Hey. I've been playing Generations the last two days explicitly to buff up.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 1, 2013)

Valiere said:


> nagato's sentry gun ruined his ougi. it should have been just chibaku tensei but in a slower process



Lol and then someone else would complain about his ougi being too plain. And then someone else will complain that Sentry Gun isn't in his moveset enough. And then someone will complain that Sentry Gun _should_ have been in his set. And then someone will complain that his hair isn't yellow.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Lol and then someone else would complain about his ougi being too plain. And then someone else will complain that Sentry Gun isn't in his moveset enough. And then someone will complain that Sentry Gun _should_ have been in his set. And then someone will complain that his hair isn't yellow.



a gun blast that blows up chibaku tensei? come on now


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2013)

Valiere said:


> a gun blast that blows up chibaku tensei? come on now



He hit it right in the center of the mass, just like Itachi, Naruto, and Bee did. Only difference is the his gun could pierce right through it. I don't see how that's a big deal. What else would happen? chibaku tensei would just sit there, or spontaneously explode?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2013)

Wished that at this stage of the Storm games we could play as Sage Jiraiya. The Storm 2 story mode Sage Jiraiya. He was so awesome.

He should get his own slot in future games, considering there's a good chance we are gonna end up with more playable Sage users. 



Aeiou said:


> Lol and then someone else would complain about his ougi being too plain. And then someone else will complain that Sentry Gun isn't in his moveset enough. And then someone will complain that Sentry Gun _should_ have been in his set. And then someone will complain that his hair isn't yellow.



I didn't know we called it "Sentry Gun". 

Got no complains about Nagato. Just one little thing that isn't exactly a critic but more of a suggestion: one of his combos should involve more usage of his Asura Path, as in he growing one o two more arms while attacking his foe or that one of those extra arms fires out those ropes that hold you still. I don't know really, I just think it would be very cool if he suddenly sprouted extra limbs in the middle of his combos.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 1, 2013)

Valiere said:


> a gun blast that blows up chibaku tensei? come on now


You know, everything is a bit stronger in Storm


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAbroR8HZ9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 1, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I played GNT2 to 4 and stopped.
> There were barely any changes from 2 to 4.
> 
> Before you tell me "Yeah, same thing for storm." The story mode is far better in Ultimate ninja.
> ...


As I said, as a beat 'em up GNT is much better, as a fanservice game Ultimate Ninja is. That's why I wished CC2 would make a Naruto story game and Takara Tomy a beat 'em up (with a bit help of CC2 xD). But oh well, we do save money like that I guess


----------



## Rosi (Mar 1, 2013)

MM got nerfed, thank God 

[YOUTUBE]fketzA2ZW4k[/YOUTUBE]



And Nagato's and Sasuke's ougis are indeed awesome. Madara's and Tobi's were a bit rushed imo, but I still love their moveset overall. And dat Rinnegan Tobi's tilt, so sexy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]D8atHr5nKz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daxter (Mar 1, 2013)

Rosi said:


> MM got nerfed, thank God
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fketzA2ZW4k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Amg, Oonoki got nerfed too? THANK ALL THAT IS HOLY AND DELICIOUS.

/ kisses ground


Dat tilt if mastered is probably one of the best assets any character could hope to have. Damn.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> As I said, as a beat 'em up GNT is much better, as a fanservice game Ultimate Ninja is. That's why I wished CC2 would make a Naruto story game and Takara Tomy a beat 'em up (with a bit help of CC2 xD). But oh well, we do save money like that I guess



GNT is not really a beat'em up like Final Fight, GNT is more a Vs Fighter game like Tekken to me


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

Tobi's tilt, master that and the player would be a god. 



Valiere said:


> a gun blast that blows up chibaku tensei? come on now


Nagato can do whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, Tobi's tilt is awesome. CC2 did a good job on it, they really make it look like if in one moment there Tobi was just a hologram that phases through everything, like a ghost.

Very nice effect.


----------



## Vash (Mar 1, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAbroR8HZ9o[/YOUTUBE]



Dem combos, so awesome


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn that is a sweet tilt for Tobi, with enough practice using it I can imagine it will make beating a good Tobi player very difficult


----------



## Vash (Mar 1, 2013)

inb4 2 weeks when everyone starts bitching about Tobi's tilt needing a nerf


----------



## Daxter (Mar 1, 2013)

Too late. I already think it's hax as shit.


----------



## Vash (Mar 1, 2013)

No-one cares about what you think


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

There is only one solution, Kakashi.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 1, 2013)

I propose a Kakashi-Obito only tourney after release, and Kakashi will win.

He _will_ win.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wished that at this stage of the Storm games we could play as Sage Jiraiya. The Storm 2 story mode Sage Jiraiya. He was so awesome.
> 
> He should get his own slot in future games, considering there's a good chance we are gonna end up with more playable Sage users.
> 
> ...



yeah theres once again one too many summons. id prefer your idea combo too, only ending with a razor blade instead. god i miss that 4th combo already. still, it be a nice shout out to asuras wrath. he'd punch him multiple times while hovering a couple inches in above the ground, and then BOOM. or, SHING!

i also had this idea for a grab like move where he uses hungry ghost chakra suckage, that be a nice touch. take note cc2.

his tilt, grab, and normal combo are probably my faves. ougi was a given but its still sexy as fuck. love how quicker he is.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 1, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Untrue, I still use them regardless.



Watch them end up TS Kiba status where NO ONE cares about them in the manga or show but just uses them because they're high tier. 



-JT- said:


> So Ino, Sakura and Tsunade are the only generic-Awakeners who don't get a change in moveset/gain Awakening actions?
> 
> 
> And it is a big deal, because Ino is one of my mains



One of your mains has instant awakening, Sakura and Tsunade don't. Consider yourself lucky. I'm potentially down two mains now because they got left out to dry and baddies abused their jutsu and tilt. 



Valiere said:


> *nagato's sentry gun *ruined his ougi. it should have been just chibaku tensei but in a slower process



Need a dispenser here.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Watch them end up TS Kiba status where NO ONE cares about them in the manga or show but just uses them because they're high tier.


I care about them though.

Lee has always been one of my favorites since I got into Naruto.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 1, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I care about them though.
> 
> Lee has always been one of my favorites since I got into Naruto.



Well I know the REAL fans will, it's just that balance seems to be so missing that people are going to go to guys like them for considerably easier wins, not because they enjoyed the characters beforehand. 

Would it really have been so hard to give Haku Instant?..


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Would it really have been so hard to give Haku Instant?..


It would appear so.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 1, 2013)

Almost had the game bought today. It in the case at walmart, but when I tried to buy it, it wouldn't ring up.... Goku Naruto outfit comes in with game anyway...  Preorder my ass!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 1, 2013)

CC2 is fucking retarded.
Damn, distributing proper awakening types to characters is an easy task.
Easier than updating combos.
The Three Sannin could have benefited from it.
They need an instant awakening bad, especially Orochimaru.
He is useless as a main, I'd only use him for support.
Hiruzen and Tobirama were given two awakening jutsus though Hiruzen was given an instant. 
Hashirama was given Chakra Regen/Infinite Chakra when he Awakens.
I can't believe CC2 passes the Sannin over but they give Hokages something.


----------



## Vash (Mar 1, 2013)

Hollow Prince said:


> *Almost had the game bought today. It in the case at walmart, but when I tried to buy it, it wouldn't ring up*.... Goku Naruto outfit comes in with game anyway...  Preorder my ass!



I would have raged at the counter! So close 

Same thing happened to me years ago when DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi came out. Bitch wouldn't give it to me


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2013)

i am okay with the game line up sad about the edo kages not being in it but at least it was not madara the one left out. that would have really sucked.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 1, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Because that's his awakening Jutsu.



OMFG... I love you guys now!!!


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

Rosi said:


> And dat Rinnegan Tobi's tilt, so sexy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's godly.

I take it Banshō Ten'in (for Nagato/awakened Madara) is their tilt also?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That's godly.
> 
> I take it Banshō Ten'in (for Nagato/awakened Madara) is their tilt also?


Indeed.

[YOUTUBE]SDW5HoCC-os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll give CC2 credit for one thing; they're getting smart about how they implement tilts with new characters. Tilts = alternative jutsu rather than spontaneous melee now.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I didn't know we called it "Sentry Gun".



Tomato, tamata, potato, patata. 



shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAbroR8HZ9o[/YOUTUBE]



No one's gonna sit through that without subbing/calling support at least once. This would be devastating during a singles match while out of subs, though.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 1, 2013)

so how do you perform tilts?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

Something to read.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's (potentially) godly too.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 1, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Something to read.



Some parts have some weird comprehension but the gist of it is that they're telling us to deal with it.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

Valiere said:


> so how do you perform tilts?



Tilting the stick forward (then letting it reset to neutral position) and then the attack button (all in a fluid motion).



Skywalker said:


> Something to read.



To me it seems a little defensive, which is basically admitting fault.
Other than that and some (understandable) grammar peculiarities, it's a politically correct answer (as expected).


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Some parts have some weird comprehension but the gist of it is that they're telling us to deal with it.



You're gonna have to deal with it whether they tell you that or not, which is why I'm confused why so many people think that canceling a preorder or making butthurt comments on youtube is going to change it. They're not going to be Bioware and release DLC based on simultaneous moaning, but it leaves hope that they learn how many people demanded these characters and allows them to attempt it in the future SHOULD a sequel be produced in the Next Gen. 

I treat this as them seeing how Storm 3 performs and making proper adjustments in a new installment, as well as adding much desired new characters. If my butthurt about Haku or Sakura lacking Instant Awakening's could change the reality, you'd bet your ass I'd keep being butthurt, but we all just have to accept this and enjoy the game for what it is.

They've done well enough for me ...granted Susano'o Sasuke's tilt is much less stressful on the engine in free battle as it is in story mode >.>


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys I was browsing the Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3  and I just found this. 



Looks like CC2 is already open for suggestions and criticism in order to improve things in future Storm games. We can tell them what we think now.

I am gonna post my thoughts there soon, pointing out the pros and cons and what I'd like to see in their next Storm installment. 



Skywalker said:


> There is only one solution, Kakashi.



This reminds me that in the next game Kakashi might have some space/time moves in his moveset considering he learns to come in and out of the Kamui dimension.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> yeah theres once again one too many summons. id prefer your idea combo too, only ending with a razor blade instead. god i miss that 4th combo already. still, it be a nice shout out to asuras wrath. he'd punch him multiple times while hovering a couple inches in above the ground, and then BOOM. or, SHING!
> 
> i also had this idea for a grab like move where he uses hungry ghost chakra suckage, that be a nice touch. take note cc2.
> 
> his tilt, grab, and normal combo are probably my faves. ougi was a given but its still sexy as fuck. love how quicker he is.



Well he only uses two summons, the chameleon and the panda, the former the only summon he used in his healthy state. I wouldn't have minded if they made him use the cerberus or that bird he used too whe he was crippled.

Maybe his defense move (?) consists of using Preta Path. I don't think we've seen it.

Yeah he is quicker and he should be since that's how Naruto described him. CC2 paid attention there and made Nagato live up to his healthy prime hype.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You're gonna have to deal with it whether they tell you that or not, which is why I'm confused why so many people think that canceling a preorder or making butthurt comments on youtube is going to change it. They're not going to be Bioware and release DLC based on simultaneous moaning, but it leaves hope that they learn how many people demanded these characters and allows them to attempt it in the future SHOULD a sequel be produced in the Next Gen.
> 
> I treat this as them seeing how Storm 3 performs and making proper adjustments in a new installment, as well as adding much desired new characters. If my butthurt about Haku or Sakura lacking Instant Awakening's could change the reality, you'd bet your ass I'd keep being butthurt, but we all just have to accept this and enjoy the game for what it is.
> 
> They've done well enough for me ...granted Susano'o Sasuke's tilt is much less stressful on the engine in free battle as it is in story mode >.>



If you went to McDonalds (whether you eat there or not), and the food gave you a violent illness, would the company tell you to "deal with it" or would they give you their condolences and apologies? Regardless of whether people have to deal with it or not, as others have said, NB going on the defensive about this does not give them a good image in any form. For Generations, CC2 said straight up that Sound 4 won't be playable. People were angry, yet CC2 apologized dearly for this because they understand the fanbase. That's one reason why I didn't complain about that whatsoever, not including that idgaf about S4. However, when CC2 undergoes false advertising, making it seem as if characters are playable when they're not.. that shady type of behaviour sets people off. That's what I'm mostly upset about rather than characters being unplayable. And the company saying "too bad" rather than "we understand and are working on this for our next projects" just leaves a bad taste in everyone's mouth.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> If you went to McDonalds (whether you eat their or not), and the food gave you a violent illness, would the company tell you to "deal with it" or would they give you their condolences and apologies? Regardless of whether people have to deal with it or not, as others have said, NB going on the defensive about this does not give them a good image in any form. For Generations, CC2 said straight up that Sound 4 won't be playable. People were angry, yet CC2 apologized dearly for this because they understand the fanbase. That's one reason why I didn't complain about that whatsoever, not including that idgaf about S4. However, when CC2 undergoes false advertising, making it seem as if characters are playable when they're not.. that shady type of behaviour sets people off. That's what I'm mostly upset a bout rather than characters being unplayable. And the company saying "too bad" rather than "we understand and are working on this for our next projects" just leaves a bad taste in everyone's mouth.



You can't compare a five minute meal composed of a shitty burger and soggy french fries which are compensated for by adding a fuck-ton of salt, to a game across multiple platforms that has had intense advertising and work done for the past year or two. It's just not fair Vowels. I only like Chicken McNuggets and a McFlurry 

Now unless CC2 said they were playable, they just weren't playable to begin with, and they explained the real reason for their appearance - battle in story. This community draws its conclusions from visuals alone, and I'm not saying it ISN'T fucked up that they have these characters in with moves and we can't play them, but I'm just saying it's not worth all the anger. It won't change anything in the long-run, and now we know they have models and sets made, they'll probably place them in a newer title. The community drew its own conclusions from advertised battles that took place in the story, and admittedly that kinda IS our problem. We never saw them outside of a story environment.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You can't compare a five minute meal composed of a shitty burger and soggy french fries which are compensated for by adding a fuck-ton of salt, to a game across multiple platforms that has had intense advertising and work done for the past year or two. It's just not fair Vowels. I only like Chicken McNuggets and a McFlurry
> 
> Now unless CC2 said they were playable, they just weren't playable to begin with, and they explained the real reason for their appearance - battle in story. This community draws its conclusions from visuals alone, and I'm not saying it ISN'T fucked up that they have these characters in with moves and we can't play them, but I'm just saying it's not worth all the anger. It won't change anything in the long-run, and now we know they have models and sets made, they'll probably place them in a newer title. The community drew its own conclusions from advertised battles that took place in the story, and admittedly that kinda IS our problem. We never saw them outside of a story environment.



The problem is that the way they advertised the characters it was implied that they would be playable.

It's not about who did or didn't _actually_ say that they would be playable. If you look at the facts then we were indeed making a mistake by concluding they would be playable, but they are at fault with giving us that idea in the first place, as it was their advertising that made us believe that. And their projecting of the blame onto us is what makes people angy, too.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The problem is that the way they advertised the characters it was implied that they would be playable.
> 
> It's not about who did or didn't _actually_ say that they would be playable.



Then at best you were mislead by what you saw, which is why sometimes you just gotta chill back and watch things unfold. All I remember is them standing together and being advertised with a Vs. next to their names like the Bandai guy said. I get how its upsetting, I really do.


----------



## Dim Mak (Mar 1, 2013)

Valiere said:


> so how do you perform tilts?


Flick to the side with your left stick and hit O or B on xbox.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Then at best you were mislead by what you saw, which is why sometimes you just gotta chill back and watch things unfold. All I remember is them standing together and being advertised with a Vs. next to their names like the Bandai guy said. I get how its upsetting, I really do.



Yes, rationally, he is right, but the fact that nearly everyone thought that they would be playable because of that scan points out that they've made a mistake.

But I think that we've reached a consensus as we're both saying that we were essentially mislead.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Yes, rationally, he is right, but the fact that nearly everyone thought that they would be playable because of that scan points out that they've made a mistake.
> 
> But I think that we've reached a consensus as we're both saying that we were essentially mislead.



Sucks for those who got hyped, but I can agree that perhaps CC2 should've been more clear about the role those 4 shared in the game.

I'm gonna let you in on something: Gamefreak needs to stop adding HM's, they take the place of REAL useful moves. Who the fuck wants cut on their Pokemon?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Sucks for those who got hyped, but I can agree that perhaps CC2 should've been more clear about the role those 4 shared in the game.
> 
> I'm gonna let you in on something: Gamefreak needs to stop adding HM's, they take the place of REAL useful moves. Who the fuck wants cut on their Pokemon?



That's why people use HM slaves.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That's why people use HM slaves.



That's my point, let them learn it without overwriting a move. The fuck, five gens later and they can't do that? No one wants Bidoof.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> That's my point, let them learn it without overwriting a move. The fuck, five gens later and they can't do that? No one wants Bidoof.



I understand where you're coming from, but I don't experience it as _that_ much of a problem.

Though I agree it would be nice to just cut trees without it costing a move space and a Pok?mon space.

Who knows what Gen 6 has to offer though.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You can't compare a five minute meal composed of a shitty burger and soggy french fries which are compensated for by adding a fuck-ton of salt, to a game across multiple platforms that has had intense advertising and work done for the past year or two. It's just not fair Vowels. I only like Chicken McNuggets and a McFlurry
> 
> Now unless CC2 said they were playable, they just weren't playable to begin with, and they explained the real reason for their appearance - battle in story. This community draws its conclusions from visuals alone, and I'm not saying it ISN'T fucked up that they have these characters in with moves and we can't play them, but I'm just saying it's not worth all the anger. It won't change anything in the long-run, and now we know they have models and sets made, they'll probably place them in a newer title. The community drew its own conclusions from advertised battles that took place in the story, and admittedly that kinda IS our problem. We never saw them outside of a story environment.



So you're saying if your finger lickin Mcnuggets gave you salmonella, you'd be okay with McDonalds saying "Hey meng, we made a mistake with our produce. Deal with it"? 

You're right though. This isn't a shitty fast food meal. This is a $60 dollar game that we're paying for. And if we have to pay for things that have been provided for us in the last 3 installments, I'd be angry too if they're withholding new things from us. I'm less worried about visuals are more concerned about replay value. All of these characters have been rinsed and repeated to the point of exasperation, so a lot of people are going to cling to anything new they show us. So purposely swaying new content in our face just for it to _not_ be attainable is frustrating. PTS characters from Storm 1 and Generations? I'm okay with that. A lot of characters not updated with what they deserve? I can live with that. Survival mode taken out of the game? That can be shrugged off. Implying that multiple new characters would be playable in exciting trailers/compelling scans, just to learn that that was a fabricated lie and they're not for players to use? That's a dirty move. And IMO the first dirty marketing scheme I've witnessed CC2 do. I'm more angry about the methods they used rather than the models not being playable.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

This conversation has me completely lost.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So you're saying if your finger lickin Mcnuggets gave you salmonella, you'd be okay with McDonalds saying "Hey meng, we made a mistake with our produce. Deal with it"?
> 
> You're right though. This isn't a shitty fast food meal. This is a $60 dollar game that we're paying for. And if we have to pay for things that have been provided for us in the last 3 installments, I'd be angry too if they're withholding new things from us. I'm less worried about visuals are more concerned about replay value. All of these characters have been rinsed and repeated to the point of exasperation, so a lot of people are going to cling to anything new they show us. So purposely swaying that fact in our face just for it to _not_ be attainable is frustrating. PTS characters from Storm 1 and Generations? I'm okay with that. A lot of characters not updated when they need some? I can live with that. Survival mode taken out of the game? That can be shrugged off. Implying that four new characters would be playable in an exciting trailers/compelling scans, just to learn that that was a fabricated lie and they're not for players to use? I'm more angry about the methods they used rather than the models not being playable.



A video game isn't food, its a source of entertainment and is only as unhealthy as you let it become. It's not the same thing.

You don't have to pay for it. It's better you find this out now than later, so everyone canceling their preorders doesn't spend their money and neither do you if it came down to it. Like I said, I understand the frustration, but it's just better not to let it get to you to the point where you post a dozen angry messages on youtube and curse them up and down. They advertised the Edo Kages wrong and as a result a lot of fans were mistaken. They'll be learning from this, as the consumers control their ratings and gains.



Skywalker said:


> This conversation has me completely lost.



_"Your eyes can fool you, don't trust them.." - Ben Kenobi _


----------



## Saturday (Mar 1, 2013)

Oddly enough my biggest disappointment is that Juugo and Konan didn't get upgraded. I was looking forward to using them.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 1, 2013)

tl;dr CC2 making it seem like chars were playable when they weren't, and Namco Bandai trying to defend themselves coldly does not make them look any better.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> This conversation has me completely lost.



Calories all over the place.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> A video game isn't food, its a source of entertainment and is only as unhealthy as you let it become. It's not the same thing.
> 
> You don't have to pay for it. It's better you find this out now than later, so everyone canceling their preorders doesn't spend their money and neither do you if it came down to it. Like I said, I understand the frustration, but it's just better not to let it get to you to the point where you post a dozen angry messages on youtube and curse them up and down. They advertised the Edo Kages wrong and as a result a lot of fans were mistaken. They'll be learning from this, as the consumers control their ratings and gains.
> 
> ...



Granted, having a temper tantrum on Youtube or SI doesn't do anyone any good. Though you're making it seem like if a company messes up on what they promised to give us, we should let it slide and still purchase their products. That kind of goes against what any healthy corporation hopes to achieve. Theoretically, their goal is to please their customers. If we the consumers aren't pleased, but we still purchase their stuff, then that's just as bad as complaining to no end. We've got to let them know we're not pleased with their way of portraying what the game has to offer, given that it'll be done in a rational and constructive manner. Crying and making petitions is definitely not the answer.. but sitting idly by and saying everything is all good is a lie in anyone's eyes.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Granted, having a temper tantrum on Youtube or SI doesn't do anyone any good. Though you're making it seem like if a company messes up on what they promised to give us, we should let it slide and still purchase their products. That kind of goes against what any healthy corporation hopes to achieve. Theoretically, their goal is to please their customers. If we the consumers aren't pleased, but we still purchase their stuff, then that's just as bad as complaining to no end. We've got to let them know we're not pleased with their way of portraying what the game has to offer, given that it'll be done in a rational and constructive manner. Crying and making petitions is definitely not the answer.. but sitting idly by and saying everything is all good is a lie in anyone's eyes.



I'm not saying what they did was 'good', I'm saying they're going to learn that how they advertised was misleading and in hindsight was done very poorly. You can write to them about the displeasure you feel from the advertisements, how you felt about seeing them in action yet not being able to play them because you saw the trailers and scans as making them usable outside of story.  I'm not against telling them to improve from this, but I just think both parties are a little wrong. The advertising was misleading, but we took assumptions on things we didn't see outside of a story environment. We all are fucking up in at least one area. 

And online petitions rarely do shit, hilarious how some people believe CC2 is going to make them playable within a week before official release because of that.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd have easily ignored all the flaws in this game if at least they updated Jiraiya. 

But they left him as terrible as he ever was in Free Battle, it seems.



Skywalker said:


> Something to read.



What a fucking dick response. The LEAST they could do right now is to at least acknowledge what fans are saying and give a statement like 'we will consider the feedback given by fans blah blah' like CC2 did the previous time around.



Aeiou said:


> tl;dr CC2 making it seem like chars were playable when they weren't, and Namco Bandai trying to defend themselves coldly does not make them look any better.



Exacta.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 1, 2013)

What they should have done is either issue a generic apology (heck nobody could tell if it was sincere or not anyway so they wouldn't even have to care / mean it) or else explain WHY they're not in the game.

More than anything I think the lack of either of the above coupled with the replies they have put out to people which seem overly defensive and almost aggressive is what has people pissed off. No doubt some people would still be mad over the missing characters, but Namco are doing themselves no favours with their attitude either


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMrPiYRCQAY&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



Great thanks to mr earcunanan on gamefaqs!!

From the video, you can see a few of Tenten's Bashosen techniques, as well as her ranged and melee combat moves. It's as if CC2 decided to combine Kinkaku and the Swordsmen's move sets together into Tenten, seeing the way she can use every element of the Bashosen, as well as THOSE SLASHES that come with her melee comb! 

And look at her Air Jutsu! GOSH!


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 1, 2013)

Unless her long-range combos got a boost in tracking, her viability outside of Awakening remains to be seen. Blasting Sphere in the air may be of some use though...


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I'm not saying what they did was 'good', I'm saying they're going to learn that how they advertised was misleading and in hindsight was done very poorly. You can write to them about the displeasure you feel from the advertisements, how you felt about seeing them in action yet not being able to play them because you saw the trailers and scans as making them usable outside of story.  I'm not against telling them to improve from this, but I just think both parties are a little wrong. The advertising was misleading, but we took assumptions on things we didn't see outside of a story environment. We all are fucking up in at least one area.
> 
> And online petitions rarely do shit, hilarious how some people believe CC2 is going to make them playable within a week before official release because of that.



To some degree you have a point. The fans only jumped to conclusions because CC2 was being shady with their advertising. Also they won't learn jack if we don't make it known they did something wrong. But to a general consensus I guess you have a point. NB's attitude is just putting oil on fire, though.

And lol the petition thing.. I see it more as a joke than anything serious (because no one can take that shit srsly).


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

i tried to send some NICE, polite, criticism but google hates me


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2013)

For you kind folk.


*Spoiler*: _Edo Muu_ 



[YOUTUBE]dBJaD2zEjf0[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Fourth Kazekage_ 



[YOUTUBE]XafZakBgWao[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Third Raikage_ 



[YOUTUBE]RbcW6BWoBxM[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Trollkage_ 



[YOUTUBE]nvsNeF1srEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 1, 2013)

Deadline is near.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

so when are those anbu kakashi and itachi vids comin up?


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Tilting the stick forward (then letting it reset to neutral position) and then the attack button (all in a fluid motion).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dim Mak said:


> Flick to the side with your left stick and hit O or B on xbox.



ty guys

and lol @ cc2 saying "too bad" to the fans. hahaha. they're like ohh well bitch deal with it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta admit that from all the Edo Kages the Mizukage looks the most fun to play as. I like his Water Gun jutsu.

Afterwards comes Muu and 3rd Raikage. I like the 4th Kazekage but I hope they develop him more in the next game(s).


----------



## Firaea (Mar 1, 2013)

Valiere said:


> nagato's sentry gun ruined his ougi. it should have been just chibaku tensei but in a slower process



I actually second this sentiment to some degree. I wouldn't go to the extent of saying it 'ruined' his Ougi, because I'm just glad Chibaku Tensei was even in it, but I think his Ougi would indeed have been more epic if it just emphasised on Chibaku Tensei.

The start-up could have been the same, with Nagato hurling the black orb towards his opponent. If it hits, the animation goes to his opponent being sucked into the vortex slowly, continually being smashed by the debris being hurled into the technique. Finally, the moon-like structure completes and the screen freezes on it for a second or two, with Nagato making a comment perhaps ("Don't underestimate the Rinnegan's power..." or anything menacing). 

It then goes back to game-play and you see the Chibaku Tensei for a split second more before it disintegrates and the opponent falls onto the ground.

Personally at least, I'd have preferred that, but I'm not complaining about Nagato. He's cool enough as it is. 



Skywalker said:


> For you kind folk.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Edo Muu_
> ...



All they're lacking is pretty much an Ougi. 


At any rate, it's quite apparent that CC2 does listen to their fans in some form. I don't think anyone can doubt that CC2's suggestion box must've been spammed with people going 'MADERA PLOXXX' 'OMGOZ CC3 PLX PUT MADARA IN PLXPLXPLX' 'IF MADARA IZ NUT IN TIS GAME ME KILL U' etc. etc. I doubt they even managed to see any other suggestions amidst all those.

Perhaps it's because all of us took it for granted that the Edo Kages would be in - I mean, they're such OBVIOUS characters to put into the game. What's a game that focusses on the 4th Great Ninja War, but without some of the key characters that appear in it?

They seem to practise some degree of favouritism, in the sense that they clearly focus on the 'mainstream popular' characters like Naruto, Tobi, Sasuke, Madara, etc. Of course, that can hardly be helped and the backlash would no doubt be even greater had they been left out , but I think that CC2 shouldn't neglect the minority. No videogame is truly perfect, but I believe that all videogames should try to strive towards perfection.

You can't please everyone, but you should try to please as many different people as possible, not just the majority who might just go 'MADARA PLOXXX'. The lack of love CC2 is showing the Sannin and some other characters is exasperating, and should really be improved upon. The game isn't out yet, but I think we should all begin considering what CC2 needs to improve upon, and make ourselves heard via their support platform or whatever. It may not make any difference, but as Aeiou said, there is meaning in getting them to become aware of our feedback.

On the top of my list is definitely the Sannins. Jiraiya is really terrible in free battle mode. He's my favourite character ever, but he's extremely underwhelming. :/ Sage Jiraiya should be a standalone character, IMO.



On an unrelated note, I think I just saw Red Raptor on the website of one of my local game shops.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

actually instead of just crumbling i'd prefer he'd use a super almighty push (like the one he used on the leaf village)

whenever chibaku tensei happens, i play this in my head


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2013)

Why is everyone bitching that shitkaku brothers are not playable?

The sucked anyway.


----------



## Deno13 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Everyone come together for Storm 3*

Cmon guys sign the petition to get Edo Kages,Kin&Gin,and the 7 ninja swordsmen only 3 or 4 days left SIGN NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 2, 2013)

Firaea said:


> On an unrelated note, I think I just saw Red Raptor on the website of one of my local game shops.



Oh!!!! Wow you are from Singapore too?!? I'm waiting impatiently for any news of early release! Hahaha


----------



## Random (Mar 2, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Why is everyone bitching that shitkaku brothers are not playable?
> 
> The sucked anyway.



It's all a matter of opinion. You may not have liked them (I didn't either), but other people did and wanted them playable. Same goes for the 7 Swordsmen (didn't care much for any of them except Zabuza), and the Edo Kage (Trollkage is the only one with any real variety, but I still wanted them all to be playable).


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2013)

Can I just correct everyone on the previous page and say that CC2 didn't 'advertise incorrectly' and it was actually 'Namco Bandai' that did?

CC2 are simply the developers of the game, they have nothing to do with the scans or the scans.

As the publishers of the Storm series, Namco Bandai makes the trailers, scans, gets it out nationally/regionally, deals with the DLC, and tries to get it to sell well.

So really, while CC2 didn't make the Kages playable, they had nothing to do with our perception of whether or not they would be playable. That is all on Namco Bandai. (Of course it is on us too, but speaking of their side of the 'blame' it'd be Namco Bandai for 'falsely advertising' as some have stated.)


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

ginkin bros being one character like the ice climbers from smash bros would have been unique

seven swordsmen, I'm perfectly happy with kisame and zabuza. Those two manly men are enough for me. 

kushimaru the needle dude and that lightning rod chick ringo are cool too. the other swordsmen are pretty lame both design and sword technique wise. including that guppy chojiro, and dante rip off suigetsu. (i know i just pissed a certain someone off but its just my opinion, deal with it.)

mangetsu, could have had a movelist where he used all the swords BUT i don't like him either. too bland design wise. and who likes the puffer fish dude? no really im really asking, does anyone here like him?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 2, 2013)

Oi, I feel embrassed thinking a petition would do any good. Once more starting popping up, starts to look the more unlikely. I hope in the next game they make boss fights out of the fights that should've been boss fights in the game (Six-Tailed Kinkaku, WTF CC2).


----------



## Random (Mar 2, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Can I just correct everyone on the previous page and say that CC2 didn't 'advertise incorrectly' and it was actually 'Namco Bandai' that did?
> 
> CC2 are simply the developers of the game,* they have nothing to do with the scans or the scans.*



They had nothing to do with the scans or the scans, but what about the scans


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

does mangetsu using all seven swords sound like a good idea for a playable character?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 2, 2013)

Seems a bit hax, I mean did he even do anything in the manga for them to work with?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

nope. just a lame suigetsu clone in the manga. but its said he could wield all seven.

seven swordsmen...more like...only 2 used actual swords. mangetsu and puffer fish dude were supposed to wield chojiro's blade and samehada respectively, but they don't in the game or the manga or even the anime.

the midget guy used an axe and hammer and the pirate dude used paperbomb thing that looked like a giant toilet paper roll. do those really count as swords?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 2, 2013)

Olivia, we can all agree that someone fucked up, mistake is pretty minor. If they were working together to get this game out there, then together both parties can probably be blamed as much as the community. I think the reaction would be the same regardless if people knew about this ahead of time. Still anger about them unplayable. 



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> nope. just a lame suigetsu clone in the manga. but its said he could wield all seven.



Then him as an addition would be pretty pointless without his own blade. God forbid we get another Mist Swordsman who uses a kick as a start-up. Lazy bastards making Zabuza's moveset..


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

i will never understand why they made KARIN playable.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 2, 2013)

To complete the Hebi/Taka team, mostly.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

>has kage body guards as assists
>karin is playable

>as seven swordsmen coded 
>karin is still playable

>edo kages
>karin

>bijuu mode naruto is an ougi
>K-a-r-i-n

see what im doing here? just blame karin. she gets in and she isn't even a freaking fighter!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 2, 2013)

Karin is funny !


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

no she isn't.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Oh!!!! Wow you are from Singapore too?!? I'm waiting impatiently for any news of early release! Hahaha



Indeed. I used to go by the name of Wormodragon, if that rings a bell.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2013)

I sent a message via the "Storm 3 suggestions" page.

*Spoiler*: _message in question_ 



I'm sure you've probably heard enough comments about the Edo Kages, Seven Swordsmen and Ginkaku & Kinkaku that I don't really need to repeat them. But as an extension of this discussion I have some ideas that might be worth considering for your next game.

1. Unlockable Boss Battles
I'm going to guess the next Storm game will most likely be another Generations style game while waiting for the manga to get far enough to tell more than just the end of the war. I recall hearing that the reason boss fights weren't in Generations was because of the people who worked on them being busy with Asura's Wrath. So if the next Generations style game has boss fights I think a good way to approach them would be to make boss fights that can be unlockable to challenge with any playable character (except maybe the character the boss is of). It would be a great way to make boss battles that you could hype the game with while not overshadowing the ones from the main games.

2. Upgrading Supports and Storm 3's Story only opponents to be playabe
Yes this one is the most requested so I won't state character names. But if your next game is like Generations I imagine that there won't be many brand new characters from the story after Storm 3 to go with. So with that in mind I think your next priority should be making these characters fully playable.

3. New Awakenings
I think you might get this one a lot too, sorry if you do, but it is with good reason. There are characters who have skills that would be perfect for an awakening.

4. Popular Minor Characters
This is mainly just my personal requests though it could be a good source for new support characters after upgrading the old ones. Characters like Karui, Samui, Konohamaru and Iruka might not be involved in the action but I think they've displayed enough to at least be support characters. Omoi and Kitsuchi might be good choices to be playable, your call of course.

5. More Alternate Costumes
One thing I'm really excited for about Storm 3 is the new costumes including the DLC selection. So naturally I'd love for this to continue. Several characters still have outfits that the games haven't given them yet like Taka's Akatsuki cloaks (or their blank cloaks they wear later on), Akatsuki members before they left their villages, Edo Tensei Kakuzu and Akatsuki cloak Orochimaru. And some "for fun" costume ideas you could try are Konoha ninja dressed as Naruto, Konoha jacket Naruto, Akatsuki cloak Naruto (complete with scratched headband), Konoha 12 wearing their original outfits and 1st Hokage/Madara armour for Naruto and Sasuke. Finally be sure to bring back all of Storm 3's outfits. Maybe through accessing the save file or in the case of DLC accessing the same DLC files.

Anyway I hope these are helpful ideas. I have my copy of Storm 3 pre-ordered and I look forward to playing it soon. Good luck with your upcoming projects.






bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i will never understand why they made KARIN playable.


Here we go again.

Storm 2 had no support characters
The format of story mode meant characters involved in that point in the story would follow you
Karin is part of Sasuke's group
Rather than cut her out, make her invisible, make her the only support in Storm 2 or have a non playable character follow Sasuke the smart option was to make her playable, especially since it completed a team
Karin only seems odd to be playable now we have support characters but downgrading Karin is just stupid


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

i'll be blaming kishi's editors for putting her, juugo and suigetsu in the story in the first place then because i sure as hell don't think they're needed.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i'll be blaming kishi's editors for putting her, juugo and suigetsu in the story in the first place then because i sure as hell don't think they're needed.


I don't know. Considering how crazy Sasuke is he needs someone to talk to or he'll becoming Gollum. That said it would be an improvement.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

i wonder how tobirama is in storm 3...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk-NvWE055s[/YOUTUBE]

water showers and water shield huh...eh. ok. as a tobirama main, i can see the differences clearly between this version and generations.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 2, 2013)

IT'S THE FIIIINAL COUNTDOOOOOWWWN


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 2, 2013)

I just watched Naruto vs Tobi gameplay video...and..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really like Naruto falcon-punch Tobi and you can heard many of the characters calling Naruto's name. That is one really amazing cinematic scene IMO.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

holy shit they actually fixed the sound effecft of tobirama's combo XD wow i was NOT expected that.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 2, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Can I just correct everyone on the previous page and say that CC2 didn't 'advertise incorrectly' and it was actually 'Namco Bandai' that did?
> 
> CC2 are simply the developers of the game, they have nothing to do with the scans or the scans.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the correction, you are right.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 2, 2013)

My survival is there


----------



## Olympian (Mar 2, 2013)

Haven`t seen much after the first gameplay videos and the Edo featured characters. Has it been confrmed yet if Asuma got his Dust Storm attack in the game? Or if Tsunade gets to activate her ultimate mode?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 2, 2013)

Edo Asuma.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2013)

Olympian said:


> Haven`t seen much after the first gameplay videos and the Edo featured characters. Has it been confrmed yet if Asuma got his Dust Storm attack in the game? Or if Tsunade gets to activate her ultimate mode?



Not sure about Asuma, but no for Tsunade.


----------



## Olympian (Mar 2, 2013)

Dunno if it`s Spoilers or not:



Fucking epic. Them animations and music.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 2, 2013)

the entire game... PURE EPIC!! specially the final chapter! just finished watching


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 2, 2013)

The hell did people get all of these early copies


----------



## Jaga (Mar 2, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The hell did people get all of these early copies



i heard they know ppl who work at stores and got them to get it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 2, 2013)

Dat impatience


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 2, 2013)

Jaga said:


> i heard they know ppl who work at stores and got them to get it.



That and some people with modded Xbox 360 systems pirated the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2013)

GS has had their initial shipment since early last week(my friend works there),so yeah it was gonna get leaked as long as you don't play online.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 2, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted before and if it did im sorry.

Storm 3 more broken than nsg?
[YOUTUBE]OYXi-S8L1Gk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random (Mar 2, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before and if it did im sorry.
> 
> Storm 3 more broken than nsg?
> [YOUTUBE]OYXi-S8L1Gk[/YOUTUBE]



I'm sure that they will patch that soon enough, but that's still crazy. It's pretty much still the same as generations though, simply don't get caught in the combo when you don't have any subs


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 2, 2013)

Random said:


> I'm sure that they will patch that soon enough, but that's still crazy. It's pretty much still the same as generations though, simply don't get caught in the combo when you don't have any subs



Yea figuring out new tricks will be hard..

I wonder if you can insteant awaken while your getting beat up


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 2, 2013)

Have we seen that in action against an actual player though?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 2, 2013)

Survival mode is in this game


----------



## G (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, like we didn't see this game being broken coming.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 2, 2013)

All games are broken in some degree


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 2, 2013)

I wish I could sign a petition that would stop all these goddamn petitions.


----------



## eHav (Mar 2, 2013)

so, does anyone really think they wont have the past kages as dlcs along the way? they seem to have pretty complete move sets, its kinda lame having them completely in the game and not usable


----------



## Vash (Mar 2, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before and if it did im sorry.
> 
> Storm 3 more broken than nsg?
> [YOUTUBE]OYXi-S8L1Gk[/YOUTUBE]



I fail to see how that's broken...

You can just sub it. And if you look, when they go out of awakening the other character gets the chance to block the next attack.

Doing it in training means nothing 



Random said:


> I'm sure that they will patch that soon enough,



CC2 make patches? noooooooope

they leave shit a mess until the next game.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 2, 2013)

Patches are for the weak, we fight through it.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 2, 2013)

See it like this, since the start of the Shinobi war almost no new characters were introduced. Every new game from now on will focus more on updating the characters.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 2, 2013)

I mean they could easily add some of those moves from the Madara fight for tsunade,the same goes For Konan and ino in the war


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 2, 2013)

LadyCaptain said:


> _ old or not , i think everyone should get an update to make it fair _



every major character has been updated someway or another apart from tsunade  it's just stupid. even if they couldn't add byakogou they could've given her a bigger statboost in awakening or some minor shit like that but no. 

i've mained tsunade since storm 2 and have been owning bitches left and right with her, but now im just bored using her, when she doesn't even have one thing about her updated in this new game..


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 2, 2013)

They gave Hashirama Chakra Regen (Awakening)

but they couldn't buff Orochimaru or Tsunade 
Damn at least make Jaraiya faster or something...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 2, 2013)

Well Konan got the same treatment and she had a few new feats too, so they just didn't care enough to update them I suppose.


----------



## Random (Mar 2, 2013)

Jak said:


> CC2 make patches? noooooooope
> 
> they leave shit a mess until the next game.



Oh yea, I forgot. Well, like you said, it's pretty easy to not get caught in a combo like that. Subbing and blocking at the right moments can easily stop them in their tracks.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 2, 2013)

I wanted Goofy Tobi with an instant awakening
and CTS Sasuke/Kirin Sasuke with an instant Awakening.

I don't see any harm in giving Taka Sasuke an instant awakening since
Edo Itachi has amaterasu in base. 

Ahh CC2, these Instant awakening could have made many characters mainable online.

At least Jugo has it and Konan. Im sure I'll see players attempt to use those characters online.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 2, 2013)

Just bought Storm 3 in Full.


----------



## Walkway (Mar 2, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I wanted Goofy Tobi with an instant awakening
> and CTS Sasuke/Kirin Sasuke with an instant Awakening.
> 
> I don't see any harm in giving Taka Sasuke an instant awakening since
> ...



I'd miss the animations that play when Takasuke and Tobi awaken too much...


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 2, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i wonder how tobirama is in storm 3...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk-NvWE055s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> water showers and water shield huh...eh. ok. as a tobirama main, i can see the differences clearly between this version and generations.



So Tobirama's awakening techniques are Mei's tilt and Yagura's tilt? Dat copy/paste


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 2, 2013)

Hope the boss battle scenes are better than the last two.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 2, 2013)

Onoki got nerfed but I think that he awakens pretty fast, like 20% green bar. Well, I saw it on story mode.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 2, 2013)

^ Rock Lee's the same. People just have different awakening points with their HP, for variation I guess.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 2, 2013)

Instant awakening is funny.
I see a bunch of popular Naruto youtubers who frown on people for awakening.
Now they are gonna be dickriding it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 2, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> ^ Rock Lee's the same. People just have different awakening points with their HP, for variation I guess.



Like in Storm 1? Some can awaken in yellow & some only in red.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So Tobirama's awakening techniques are Mei's tilt and Yagura's tilt? Dat copy/paste



what else could they do? water dragons?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 2, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> what else could they do? water dragons?



They can't copy water shark


----------



## Random (Mar 2, 2013)

This perpetual change tournament sounds interesting, yet frustrating at the same time.


----------



## Pein (Mar 2, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> what else could they do? water dragons?



yes, water dragon that launches the same speed as suigetsu awakened and looks 2x bigger than Zabuza's.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ginkin bros being one character like the ice climbers from smash bros would have been unique
> 
> seven swordsmen, I'm perfectly happy with kisame and zabuza. Those two manly men are enough for me.
> 
> ...



I like all of the Swordsmen.  Having them playable not only would add more kenjutsu/swordmanship fighters to the game besides Sasuke, Kisame and Killerbee but also would help to expand the roster of Kirigakure ninjas beyond Zabuza, Haku, Mei and Trollkage. I vouch for that.



BlazingInferno said:


> Oi, I feel embrassed thinking a petition would do any good. Once more starting popping up, starts to look the more unlikely.*I hope in the next game they make boss fights out of the fights that should've been boss fights in the game (Six-Tailed Kinkaku, WTF CC2)*.



Agreed. 



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> does mangetsu using all seven swords sound like a good idea for a playable character?



Yeah. Nagato uses all of the Rin'negan Path powers, so I don't mind the idea of having a character like Mangetsu using the other swords. But Kishi would have to give CC2 something that is canon first in order for them to start developing his moveset. Then again CC2 can be creative with attacks so they could come up with something like making him fight with that scroll where he stored them all and releasing each one during his combos. 



Skywalker said:


> Seems a bit hax, I mean did he even do anything in the manga for them to work with?



He was just hyped and unfortunately off-paneled. Yet we get Hanzou as a playable character nevermind the fact that he didn't really got to kill no one (not even fodder as far as we know, he just chased Kankurou) and wasn't able to land a hit on Mifune, but they turned him into a scythe-chain user MOFO. 

So I wouldn't mind if Mangetsu ever turns out to be a haxxed swormanship character.



Gaiash said:


> I sent a message via the "Storm 3 suggestions" page.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _message in question_
> 
> ...



I agree with the bolded suggestions. I am not sure if those unlockable Boss battles could be challanged with just any character of your choice. To put an example if CC2 gave us that I would like that we get Boss fights that Sasuke should've had in previous game but didn't: vs Deidara, vs Killerbee, vs Danzou (okay the last two specially), etc. But overall I like the concept of it.

I root for the supports and story mode characters to be playable too.

As for alternate costumes, my choice would be to add the "You Can Do It!" outfits. I love them and think they'll make Team Gai's members and Naruto look awesome in free battle.



PositiveEmotions said:


> Survival mode is in this game



Can anyone remind me if having this is a good thing? I can't really remember right now.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 2, 2013)

NeoKurama said:


> Like in Storm 1? Some can awaken in yellow & some only in red.



Yeah. In my opinion it's better that way, rather than having everyone awaken at the same HP point. Though the less powerful awakenings should be able to do so earlier rather than the OP ones.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> what else could they do? water dragons?



I dunno, maybe something we haven't seen before? If Gaara can easily get a sand drill, I'm sure they can make something worthwhile with water. Not repeats of another person's moveset. How's that anything special for something like an awakening?


----------



## Jaga (Mar 2, 2013)

:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, at least we have an explanation for the PTS characters being here 

Even so...


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 2, 2013)

tobi's transportation awakening jutsu was just like i predicted. i said that if they ever put it in the game it would look and be used like that

im proud of myself


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow......
Fucking Yamato has better Wood Release Jutsus than Hashirama now.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 2, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Wow......
> Fucking Yamato has better Wood Release Jutsus than Hashirama now.



lol damn sad

but next storm everything will be as it should


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 2, 2013)

Hashi needs dat Buddha no Jutsu for Storm 4


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 2, 2013)

sage mode awakening with budha jutsu

overkill


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 2, 2013)

Zabuza has two awakening jutsu slots for water dragon


----------



## Random (Mar 2, 2013)

A lot of the awakening actions are literally just taking other characters' jutsus.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 2, 2013)

so how does it work? 

characters who have instant awakening dont have the original (low health) awakenings? don't have jutsu? (triangle + O) im kinda confused

another question:

can you use ougi in awakening mode now? i heard somewhere that you can


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2013)

Jaga said:


> :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed



And Jiraiya, Tsunade and Orochimaru get ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 2, 2013)

Ino too right? She got nothing as well. I was hoping for more Shintensen Justus


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2013)

Valiere said:


> sage mode awakening with budha jutsu
> 
> overkill



i can see it now

tilt: wood dragon
jutsu: mokujin
grab: wood hands
ougi: Buddha
awakening: sage mode

i'd like to see his atom bomb tree from the narutimate series make a return. doesn't have to be as big as it was there but it be a nice lil easter egg. i mean tobirama's grab kinda resembles his narutimate ougi in a way.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 2, 2013)

Random said:


> A lot of the awakening actions are literally just taking other characters' jutsus.



Thisx10000


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 2, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i can see it now
> 
> tilt: wood dragon
> jutsu: mokujin
> ...



yup. 

he's going to be the OP like madara is in this game


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 2, 2013)

Valiere said:


> so how does it work?
> 
> characters who have instant awakening dont have the original (low health) awakenings? don't have jutsu? (triangle + O) im kinda confused
> 
> ...



I don't think awakened characters can use ougis. The insta characters will have to cancel out of their Awakenings before their chakra level drops below a certain level anyway, and the bar will decrease once it is activated. Based on what we have seen, triangle circle is available. But L1 and R1 are extra Justus that don't require chakra loss!


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 2, 2013)

So... do we not get Edo Deidara as a costume? and is Edo Sasori playable at all?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 2, 2013)

We do and no to Edo Sasori. Support only I assume.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 2, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> We do and no to Edo Sasori. Support only I assume.


Thank God, I just hadn't seen the Edo costumes in use yet, do we get them for the Jins too? Just curious. Dammit, I guess he's similar to the Edo Kage then.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Thank God, I just hadn't seen the Edo costumes in use yet, do we get them for the Jins too? Just curious. Dammit, I guess he's similar to the Edo Kage then.



Yes as well but their movesets remain the same.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> So... do we not get Edo Deidara as a costume? and is Edo Sasori playable at all?


We do get Edo Deidara as a costume. Not sure about Sasori though, seems like he's story mode exclusive too. I guess so he doesn't awaken into his puppet body he no longer has.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 3, 2013)

Can either of you direct me to a video that shows off the alternate costumes?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaga said:


> :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed



the awakenings are okay. i would like them to change pain awakening it should be all 6 pain appearing at once


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaga said:


> :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed



Nice list, this was helpful.

What I don't understand is why the War Naruto character (we should just call it "Waruto") has the Instant Awakening feature, but no awakening actions yet he has like two jutsus: Planetary Rasengan and the Bijuu Bullet move.

And if I am not mistaken, he appears to possess both Generation's KCM and this game's upgraded version of it. You can tell them apart by listening him when he enters them, in the one against Chiyo he says the full name of the mode and in the other vs Neji just "Kyuubi chakra". The former is for the newest one and the latter belongs to Generations. And you can tell as well, obviously, by their choice of jutsu.

Can you choose what version of KCM you want to use with this Naruto? Guess the only way for me to know is to get the game.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn, just heard all the negativity surrounding this game. I was really looking forward to it, but I'll wait a bit for a price drop now. 

No edo kages/ swordsman/ kin, gin is disappointing. Also It's lame they don't have all the other edo kages as payable - I don't know how a game is made obviously, but they have the design and juts, all they needed was combos to make the playable after generations.

I'll still buy this for the story mode and the franchise (which I like) eventually. Is there a chance for another in between game before 4 like generations?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 3, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Nice list, this was helpful.
> 
> What I don't understand is why the War Naruto character (we should just call it "Waruto") has the Instant Awakening feature, but no awakening actions yet he has like two jutsus: Planetary Rasengan and the Bijuu Bullet move.
> 
> ...



2 kcm's and no BM. seems fair.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 3, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> 2 kcm's and no BM. seems fair.



They conviently made sure there was no possible way for him to be playable. Purposely didn't include when he blitz the Bijuudamas. I was looking forward to that aswell mad


----------



## G (Mar 3, 2013)

Gonna main Deidara.
Haters gonna hate.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 3, 2013)

G said:


> Gonna main Deidara.
> Haters gonna hate.



Chakra Throw GG.


----------



## Deno13 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Come Together for Storm 3*

Cmon guys only 1,009 left to go make your voice be heard to get the Kages SIGN NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Deno13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cmon guys only 1,651 left to go make your voice be heard to get the Kages SIGN NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## G (Mar 3, 2013)

I wasn't expecting Yamato to get so awesome actions.
Even more of a reason to keep using him.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

deidera and sai as support> deidera as main


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 3, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> They conviently made sure there was no possible way for him to be playable. Purposely didn't include when he blitz the Bijuudamas. I was looking forward to that aswell mad



he would have been an awesome char to play as.

he had more partial transformations than just arms, he had tails and kyuubi's head as well. that would have been a neat combo.


----------



## Random (Mar 3, 2013)

Deno13 said:


> Cmon guys only 1,651 left to go make your voice be heard to get the Kages SIGN NOW!!!!!!!



The game comes out in two days, they aren't gonna delay because of some petition. At most, they may be dlc, but Namco Bandai made it pretty obvious that they don't care about the fans crying over the edo Kage, so that might not even happen.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 3, 2013)

Deno13 said:


> Cmon guys only 1,651 left to go make your voice be heard to get the Kages SIGN NOW!!!!!!!



You can't seriously think this'll work ...release is in a few days, you'd be lucky if they even allowed them as DLC supports.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 3, 2013)

all this bitching for clones.

and why isn't bijuu mode naruto in that list? they honestly care more about edo kage than a bigger better and more finished and fleshed out naruto?


----------



## Deno13 (Mar 3, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You can't seriously think this'll work ...release is in a few days, you'd be lucky if they even allowed them as DLC supports.



They will be DLC my friend hacked the game and the kages and BM Naruto are hidden so all i have to do is make people sign the petition so we can make Namco make them playable click the link do you know how many people from around the world signed it i doubt Namco will deny the petition I'm not gonna sit on my ass do nothing.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

lolinternetpatitions



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> all this bitching for clones.
> 
> and why isn't bijuu mode naruto in that list? they honestly care more about edo kage than a bigger better and more finished and fleshed out naruto?


Of course, it's the Sound Four issue all over again.


----------



## Random (Mar 3, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> all this bitching for clones.
> 
> and why isn't bijuu mode naruto in that list? they honestly care more about edo kage than a bigger better and more finished and fleshed out naruto?



While  agree with most of what you are saying, only two of the characters mentioned are clones, which are the edo Kazekage, and the edo Tsuchikage. Trollkage is completly unique, the edo Raikages fighting style is different from the current raikage's, Kin/Gin would be unique if they just made them one character, and all the swordsmen are pretty unique (except for mangetsu perhaps).


----------



## Deno13 (Mar 3, 2013)

You guys have choice you can either
1.Sit on your ass counting your fingers and get robbed by CC2 Or
2.Try to get your money's worth and sign the petition.


----------



## Random (Mar 3, 2013)

Deno13 said:


> You guys have choice you can either
> 1.Sit on your ass counting your fingers and get robbed by CC2 Or
> 2.Try to get your money's worth and sign the petition.



Would you rather I sit on my head? And I don't need to count my fingers, I'm pretty confident that I will always have 10 of them.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 3, 2013)

Random said:


> *Kin/Gin would be unique if they just made them one character,* and all the swordsmen are pretty unique (except for mangetsu perhaps).



im one of the few here who said that it would have been a unique way if they did the bolded.

of all the swordsmen there's really 2 i like. the lightning rod girl and the sewing needle dude.

does an axe/hammer and an explosive paper roll count as actual swords?


----------



## Deno13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Random said:


> Would you rather I sit on my head? And I don't need to count my fingers, I'm pretty confident that I will always have 10 of them.



You sure about that 
*Slices off Thumb.


----------



## Random (Mar 3, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> im one of the few here who said that it would have been a unique way if they did the bolded.
> 
> of all the swordsmen there's really 2 i like. the lightning rod girl and the sewing needle dude.
> 
> does an axe/hammer and an explosive paper roll count as actual swords?



Actual swords or not, point is, they would be pretty interesting characters and far from clones. 


Deno13 said:


> You sure about that
> *Slices off Thumb.



I knew someone would say that. Either way,I think that if the kages, KinGin, and Swordsmen are dlc, it's gonna be because it was planned that way, not because of some petition. But if your beliefs are different, feel free to prove me wrong good sir. When CC2 or NB say that your little petition persuaded them to add all those characters as dlc, I shall concede defeat.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

you guys do know the game is already out right


----------



## Random (Mar 3, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> you guys do know the game is already out right



Not for people who are getting it fair and square. The games comes out on tuesday in NA, a few days after in EU, and about a month later in Japan (for whatever reason).


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

No. They're legitimately out. My cousins both have it, New York gets them early.

Ma and Pa shops


----------



## Random (Mar 3, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> No. They're legitimately out. My cousins both have it, New York* gets them early.*
> 
> *Ma and Pa shops*



Exactly my point. I understand that the game is already in stores, but everyone who is getting early either knows people, or bribes people. I don't have the luxury of knowing people, nor do I have the money needed to bribe people.

So like I said, for those of us getting it fair and square, it isn't officially out.


----------



## Deno13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Random said:


> Actual swords or not, point is, they would be pretty interesting characters and far from clones.
> 
> 
> I knew someone would say that. Either way,I think that if the kages, KinGin, and Swordsmen are dlc, it's gonna be because it was planned that way, not because of some petition. But if your beliefs are different, feel free to prove me wrong good sir. When CC2 or NB say that your little petition persuaded them to add all those characters as dlc, I shall concede defeat.



If thats the case i'll prove you wrong.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

well the online wont work obviously... unless I guess they wanna play ppl in japan 

regardless gonna open a can of whoop ass. spammers beware my unrelenting taijutsu skillz


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 3, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I don't think awakened characters can use ougis. The insta characters will have to cancel out of their Awakenings before their chakra level drops below a certain level anyway, and the bar will decrease once it is activated. Based on what we have seen, triangle circle is available. *But L1 and R1 are extra Justus that don't require chakra loss!*



srsly? or u trolling me..?




Gabe said:


> the awakenings are okay. i would like them to change pain awakening it should be all 6 pain appearing at once


6 paths of pain awakening would indeed be fitting. imagine getting raped by all 6 at the same time for a few seconds

that would be golden. i would main pain 



The Prodigy said:


> No. They're legitimately out. My cousins both have it, New York gets them early.
> 
> Ma and Pa shops



okay im heading to the shop first thing tomorrow morning. if i dont forget

thanks brah


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

yu live in NY tbag?

I mained Pain for a long time and owned everyone in my path until I ran into skilled Minato users (so fucking annoying)

then I switched my main to Sasori haha when one outlives it use switch to another

this aiint Ash Ketchum never give up on your pokemon speech haha


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2013)

L1 & R1 Jutsu are chakra free, you can see that on videos.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 3, 2013)

Lmao bribing people to get a game early ..lame asses.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Nice list, this was helpful.
> 
> What I don't understand is why the War Naruto character (we should just call it "Waruto") has the Instant Awakening feature, but no awakening actions yet he has like two jutsus: Planetary Rasengan and the Bijuu Bullet move.
> 
> ...



You can choose between War Naruto and Generations Naruto. They're on the same slot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

You might not want to play online lest you get banned for breaking street date.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 3, 2013)

Deno13 said:


> Cmon guys only 1,651 left to go make your voice be heard to get the Kages SIGN NOW!!!!!!!



lol you think your little petition will actually work?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You might not want to play online lest you get banned for breaking street date.



CC2 doesn't even manage its own leaderboards (neither does any other company I'm familiar with) , I doubt they'd actually ban anyone from playing online before release.


----------



## Deno13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> lol you think your little petition will actually work?



Its got to work.I know it can.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 3, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> this aiint Ash Ketchum never give up on your pokemon speech haha



considering he gave up his pokemon with each generation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> CC2 doesn't even manage its own leaderboards (neither does any other company I'm familiar with) , I doubt they'd actually ban anyone from playing online before release.



Unless you want to test that, i'd be sure to heed my words


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 3, 2013)

i kinda wish hiruzen had more... elemental attacks. that mud+fire dragon combo he did in the anime could work. why's hinata get to be the only one who can keep her filler jutsu huh?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

cuz she actually needs more jutsu since she only has had one original jutsu for the entire series, that tiger fist attack  i say sakura and ino as well need upgrades to their moveset as well as tsunade, but that's in kishi's court, not CC2's


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 3, 2013)

they gave ino those purple flower stuff and made her move around like an ice skater.

as for sakura, as i said before, i like the powerful feeling i get behind her hits.

tenten; never used her

temari; never used her

tsunade; she feels weak and tired when i was forced to use her in storm 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

well that's why i said they need a bigger change to the moveset. Maybe the next game will give that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2013)

The petition might work if CC2 coded their game to receive DLC data.
If they did not, well ... the petition is worthless then.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't even care about them being playable tbh, I was never even going to use them 

But it's still a weird decision. I know they wanted space for the PTS characters, but you'd think that characters who are actually relevant to the game's main story would take priority...


----------



## -JT- (Mar 3, 2013)

I find it strange when people say 'they have never used' a character.

Yes, it's fun to play with your favourite character if you're a pre-existing fan of the series, but I don't see why you wouldn't try everyone else out. If anything, it increases replayability.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 3, 2013)

Deno13 said:


> If thats the case i'll prove you wrong.



We've got a Naruto here.


----------



## Olympian (Mar 3, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> They gave Hashirama Chakra Regen (Awakening)
> 
> but they couldn't buff Orochimaru or Tsunade
> Damn at least make Jaraiya faster or something...



For those who have played it already, is there any difference in how Asuma plays in Storm 2 to 3?


----------



## Olympian (Mar 3, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Not sure about Asuma, but no for Tsunade.



I`d be happy as a dodo if they gave that to Asuma. But Tsunade lacking upgrades in this game is sad.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, that's not going to work.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 3, 2013)

She get's a swimsuit, but her recent powerup can't be used in standard play 



Priorities, lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 3, 2013)

Madara meteor its too slow in story mode and wend the second meteor hit, it had a low impact.

also what whit kabuto saying that Mu body is on it limit? its a reanimation they don't have limit they have unlimited Stamina and unlimited Chakra.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> She get's a swimsuit, but her recent powerup can't be used in standard play
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities, lol



Because tits > upgrades.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That ending is bs, but I think they handled it well actually.
> They didn't have much choice under these circumstances.
> 
> But Tobi running and *Madara losing is funny at least.*
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

I like how the game makes the 5 kage's think they are stronger than Madara. "For Madara to actually hold his own against all 5 of us for a little white, he's a formidable enemy."  LOLOLOLOL, SURE THING.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 3, 2013)

:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 3, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> See it like this, *since the start of the Shinobi war almost no new characters were introduced*. Every new game from now on will focus more on updating the characters.


we must be reading a different war act then.

the challenge will come in STORM4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

hopefully there is no storm 4 and there's another series


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> She get's a swimsuit, but her recent powerup can't be used in standard play
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities, lol



the most stupid thing is, in the storymode during the madara five kage fight, if you choose the "hero" path, you can use her creation rebirth as an awakening action  yet they were too lazy to give that to her in her awakening for free battles :


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 3, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> ^I don't think he has to mimic Madara's voice once his masqurade fell down. His voice can change at the beginning of Jinchuuriki battle, there is no need for him to keep Madara voice.
> 
> @ Tobi's defeat: WAT.


Obito VA probably replace Madara VA ,it be great to hear Vic Mignogna.


----------



## James Fury (Mar 3, 2013)

This game's gonna have a lot of spoilers...


----------



## James Fury (Mar 3, 2013)

They will all be DLC.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 3, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> considering he gave up his pokemon with each generation.


um nope he have it stored.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 3, 2013)

Are there seriously over 15,000 fans raging at CC2 right now? O_o



Jackieshann said:


> the most stupid thing is, in the storymode during the madara five kage fight, if you choose the "hero" path, you can use her creation rebirth as an awakening action  yet they were too lazy to give that to her in her awakening for free battles :



It's like Storm 2 Jiraiya all over again


----------



## -JT- (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaga said:


> :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed



This just reinforced my hatred for the fact that the K12 (and other characters such as Konan and Tsunade, who have shown new jutsus) are completely unchanged, as well as my hatred of all the dupes.

However my spirits slightly lifted again when I saw Mifune. Forgot about that BAMF what with all the rage flying around the game.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 3, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> 2 kcm's and no BM. seems fair.



Honestly I could do just with the upgraded version, it's much better. They could also try to mix both KCMs and have only one at the end. Or let us customize his moveset like in Storm 1.

Naruto starts using Bijuu Mode more after Tobi is unmasked, so he should come in Storm 4/Generations 2. And I hope as his own character.



Yagami1211 said:


> You can choose between War Naruto and Generations Naruto. They're on the same slot.



Ah now it makes sense. Thanks.

Wished the alternative Naruto in that slot had been KCM and not Generations Naruto. Oh well, I guess I can use this to form an argument to suggest CC2 in their suggestion box-site to make KCM a character himself next time, just like Sage Naruto is.



Hydro Spiral said:


> It's like Storm 2 Jiraiya all over again



Yeah, I want that Sage Jiraiya as a playable character. D:

Add as well KCM Naruto from this game's story mode fights against 3rd Raikage and Jinchuuriki/Tobi to this list of characters that are only playable in the game's plot story and not outside in free battle.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

What is the difference between War naruto and generations naruto!?


----------



## Random (Mar 3, 2013)

Firaea said:


> We've got a Naruto here.



Does that make me Obito?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> the most stupid thing is, in the storymode during the madara five kage fight, if you choose the "hero" path, you can use her creation rebirth as an awakening action  yet they were too lazy to give that to her in her awakening for free battles :


Maybe because we'd have to unlock her with this awakening. And just like Choji everything else would be the same as Storm 2.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> What is the difference between War naruto and generations naruto!?


Combos, and the ougi, I believe.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 3, 2013)

Tomorrow midnight i get my copy


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 3, 2013)

Hebi/Taka/MS/EMS Sasuke, Kisame, Killerbee, Zabuza, Darui and Mifune. All of those 9 characters have their figthing style based on Kenjutsu. 

Yep, I think I am gonna politely recommend CC2 to add the remaining Swordsmen for their next Storm game as well. I want more swordsmanship. And I can't forget about Omoi either. 



Skywalker said:


> Combos, and the ougi, I believe.



Yeah. And the movesets of their KCMs, which isn't hard to say which of the two is the most developed and the one that actually looks like a moveset from the two.

War Naruto easily > Generations Naruto. I think the best solution would be to mix those two Narutos and their sick Kage Bunshin's attacks into one and try to do the same thing with their KCMs, combine them and voil?, you finally have him as his own character.

Well at least that is what I am gonna tell them. Not sure if to combine both of those KCM but just give Kyuubi Chakra Mode Naruto the same treatment that Sage Naruto gets.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Is that naruto actually called Generations naruto or something else?


----------



## -JT- (Mar 3, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hebi/Taka/MS/EMS Sasuke, Kisame, Killerbee, Zabuza, Darui and Mifune. All of those those 9 characters have their figthing style based on Kenjutsu.
> 
> Yep, I think I am gonna politely recommend CC2 to add the remaining Swordsmen for their next Storm game as well. I want more swordsmanship. And I can't forget about Omoi either.



Tenten's taijutsu combo has her using twin swords


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Is that naruto actually called Generations naruto or something else?


Generations Naruto is just the name we use to point out he's the Naruto introduced in Generations.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

so he has a different name then, i wonder what he's called


----------



## Walkway (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so he has a different name then, i wonder what he's called



Kage Summit?

Another difference between them is KS Naruto's hold-jutsu is giant rasengan, while War Naruto's hold-jutsu is massive rasengan.

Huge difference, I know.
Get it? Huge?


----------



## G (Mar 3, 2013)

Id love to see the long ranged characters become short ranged.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so he has a different name then, i wonder what he's called


Naruto. Only the Goku costume gets a different name, and that's Naruto (Goku).


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 3, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> yu live in NY tbag?
> 
> I mained Pain for a long time and owned everyone in my path until I ran into skilled Minato users (so fucking annoying)
> 
> ...



yeah man im from the bronx



Yagami1211 said:


> L1 & R1 Jutsu are chakra free, you can see that on videos.


so i wont be able to use them on regular game battles?



SoleAccord said:


> Lmao bribing people to get a game early ..lame asses.



for 5 bucks? no problem at all lol


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2013)

Valiere said:


> yeah man im from the bronx
> 
> 
> so i wont be able to use them on regular game battles?
> ...



Wut ? What are you calling regular game battles ? What about Irregular game battles ?


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 3, 2013)

OH my fault i misread your first post

so every character has at least 2 jutsu now? triangle + O and L1/R1


----------



## eHav (Mar 3, 2013)

still bummed that oro still has the worst ougi ever. the narutimate accel games had a lot better ougis


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2013)

Valiere said:


> OH my fault i misread your first post
> 
> so every character has at least 2 jutsu now? triangle + O and L1/R1



Sometimes L1 & R1 are different jutsus, and not everyone has them.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

eHav said:


> still bummed that oro still has the worst ougi ever. the narutimate accel games had a lot better ougis


Jiraiyas and Tsunades are right up with his as absolute shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Tsunade's ougi from ninja storm 1 is as bad as the one they gave her from two. no improvement just shit to shit


----------



## -JT- (Mar 3, 2013)

Let's not forget virtually all of the Konoha 12's abysmal Ougis 

Seriously, the only few I'm completely fine with are Hinata's, Shikamaru's and Tenten's (they all show off their fighting styles nicely and show the extent of their abilities).
Sai's is decent too but should have been changed to his Twin Soldiers or whatever they were, and Neji's is just about acceptable but his PTS version seems a helluva lot more impressive.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 3, 2013)

I think that Hinata, Lee, and Tenten are fine as they are now 

Especially with their awakened actions


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Tsunade's ougi from ninja storm 1 is as bad as the one they gave her from two. no improvement just shit to shit


Dat jiggle at the end made her have the best ougi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

that's the only good part


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2013)

Could I count on you folks with something?
I will even give Free!:

Please, would you kindly let me know if Suigetsu has alternate costumes like the Taka/Hebi cloak and the samurai costume from the manga.

Please, thank you for your time.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 3, 2013)

From what the story mode shows, they don't wear them :T


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

no he doesn't 

Infact he's about the same as he was in generations and 2. How lazy CC2


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> no he doesn't
> 
> Infact he's about the same as he was in generations and 2. How lazy CC2



CC2 can go fuck itself. Bunch of lazy bastards, I kept giving that opinion since generations and they said "we have passed it to the developers" but it appears that they didn't care. They where more into giving a plethora of costumes that are not even in the manga to naruto and sasuke.

I am not getting the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

For fans of suigetsu this game is a kick in the teeth


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> For fans of suigetsu this game is a kick in the teeth



This makes me really upset. 

I presume they wont be releasing more costumes in the future, will they?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

maybe as DLC but that's a super huge maybe, like 90% to 10%


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

CC2 screwed over Taka once again, it seems.

Juugo needs an alt costume the most, screw his pajamas.


----------



## slickcat (Mar 3, 2013)

would be nice if the storm series ends with this ps3/360 era, I dont want the same handicapped game again. I dont mind my 2D, they ve experimented with 3D now please go back to 2D


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 3, 2013)

Swimsuit Karin will likely precede Suigetsu & Juugo being updated


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

slickcat said:


> would be nice if the storm series ends with this ps3/360 era, I dont want the same handicapped game again. I dont mind my 2D, they ve experimented with 3D now please go back to 2D


That seems highly unlikely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

slickcat said:


> would be nice if the storm series ends with this ps3/360 era, I dont want the same handicapped game again. I dont mind my 2D, they ve experimented with 3D now please go back to 2D



Going back to 2D for PS4 and 720? That's not gonna happen bro 

You'd be better off hoping for a 3DS spinoff


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

Suigetsu was an excellent choice to face off against Naruto and Minato spammers haha

water dragon and ultimate at last second, never failed me


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 3, 2013)

So I'm guessing no CS2 for Juugo right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

the same as generations and 2  same with karin


----------



## Walkway (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> the same as generations and 2  same with karin



Karin needed to be updated with all those cool new jutsu she's displayed in the last 250 chapters


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 3, 2013)

That baffles me

They had enough time program newer characters like Jins 2 - 7, but they skip CS2 Juugo _again_???


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 3, 2013)

Taka better get those fashionable cloaks before Ultimate Ninja Storm 10 comes out...
That, and an endless Hack & Slash the Zetsus mode.


----------



## -JT- (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm still baffled that they didn't bother to give Karin her Hokage outfit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

lol why is karin even in the game at this rate? 

even tenten has way more streetcred


----------



## -JT- (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> lol why is karin even in the game at this rate?
> 
> even tenten has way more streetcred



Shhhhhh!

Gaiash might hear you  even though I agree with his defence of Karin being in the game


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 3, 2013)

Why isn't Zetsu a support character?

Its really easy, just give him that spore jutsu.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 3, 2013)

They were probably too busy conjuring up ideas for PS4 that they half-forgot about Storm 3.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Suigetsu was an excellent choice to face off against Naruto and Minato spammers haha
> 
> water dragon and ultimate at last second, never failed me



Suigetsu was surprisingly good in generations, I got to turn the table around against my spammer friends. One of them even rage quit in a passionate rage once. I must confess that I giggled and chuckled.

Well cc2, They aint getting my moneyz this time around. No way se?or.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> They were probably too busy conjuring up ideas for PS4 that they half-forgot about Storm 3.



Well they are one of the very first on the list of developers supporting the PS4. So probably yeah they are already working with dev kits


----------



## Lurko (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't wait to pick storm 4,  I've been skipping since storm 2, 4 should be a huge difference considered that it will be on ps4.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 3, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Suigetsu was surprisingly good in generations, I got to turn the table around against my spammer friends. One of them even rage quit in a passionate rage once. I must confess that I giggled and chuckled.
> 
> Well cc2, They aint getting my moneyz this time around. No way se?or.



Wait if Suigetsu is rather awesome in Generations, is it that much a travesty he hasn't been updated for NS3? To not buy the game over it?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 3, 2013)

I wonder if Oonoki has been upgraded as I theorized. I really think that unlike in Generations now he should have some canon attacks in his moveset, for example, this 

About Akatsuki costumes/skins for the other Taka members, yeah I agree they should have them. I don't see what harm would come from it.

We should suggest CC2 to incorporate the new characters they've restrained themselves from giving us here, the other upcoming news ones (Sage Kabuto, "unmasked" Obito, etc) and propose them the alternative skins we think some characters deserve to have from a while (and make sure they don't take away from us the ones they gave us this time).



Inuhanyou said:


> Is that naruto actually called Generations naruto or something else?



As others have said, Generations or Kage Summit Naruto can be used to refer to him. Though in the game he's always called just "Naruto", that is how CC2 models him, nevermind if he's Part I Naruto, KN1, Timeskip Naruto, KN4, Sage Naruto, KN6 or KCM Naruto.

Personally I kinda wished they would distinct each one from the other. 



-JT- said:


> Tenten's taijutsu combo has her using twin swords



Oh I see. 

I think the Bashosen should be integrated in her combos. At least as the finisher of them. First she attacks with all kind of weapons and to seal it she pulls out the fan to perform an elemental attack.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

I saw Oonoki in a match, he didn't seem all that different to me, maybe I just don't know the difference though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 3, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Why isn't Zetsu a support character?
> 
> Its really easy, just give him that spore jutsu.


not just him, but Dodai and Kitsuchi heck they should have been playable.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> For fans of anyone who isn't Naruto or Sasuke this game is a kick in the teeth



Fixed it. Seriously why so many costumes?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

Itachi looks pretty good in the game

love his versatility now. Hopefully they made Nagato equally versatile


----------



## Random (Mar 3, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Itachi looks pretty good in the game
> 
> love his versatility now. Hopefully they made Nagato equally versatile



He isn't any different Expect for his Edo ougi.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

He's exactly the same, in fact, Edo Itachi is _less_ versatile, as his normal jutsu and awakening one are the same.

Then again, Gaara and Chouji are worse.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Wait if Suigetsu is rather awesome in Generations, is it that much a travesty he hasn't been updated for NS3? To not buy the game over it?



I mean why should I buy it for? What's new? It's just the same thing over again. It would had been cool to play as him with his cloak, but playing with the same model over and over again gets tiring.

If there was at least new animations or new ougi, that would be a different story.
Heck, anyways back in storm 2 and in generations, Suigetsu only had ONE picture... that was unbelievable and unforgivable.

Besides, Sakura isnt even getting the hairstyle that she has in the cover is she?
That's just plain lazy doe CC2.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 4, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I mean why should I buy it for? What's new? It's just the same thing over again. It would had been cool to play as him with his cloak, but playing with the same model over and over again gets tiring.
> 
> If there was at least new animations or new ougi, that would be a different story.
> Heck, anyways back in storm 2 and in generations, Suigetsu only had ONE picture... that was unbelievable and unforgivable.
> ...



I understand your frustration, and while it's unjust some characters were simply ignored, this is a whole new game right, with a story mode to play and other new characters to try. CC2 really dropped the ball on this one, but certainly there's more to the game than one character and a character model?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 4, 2013)

guess that magatama alone does it for me. cuz his ultimate was susano'o and awakening susano'o was just too much plus I don't think I ever used his ougi cuz of how hard it was to hit unless you faced charging rasengan chidori, etc spammers


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> guess that magatama alone does it for me. cuz his ultimate was susano'o and awakening susano'o was just too much plus I don't think I ever used his ougi cuz of how hard it was to hit unless you faced charging rasengan chidori, etc spammers



itachis susano ougi was one of the easiest to get ppl lol. 

main reason im getting the game is because of story mode, i heard the boss battles are like storm 2


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 4, 2013)

Shit I thought this game was gonna release on the 31st.... 

Well. Just two more days . I'm actually gonna get this one on release day.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 4, 2013)

same for me aready reserved and bought my copy, just gotta pick it up 

lol tbag, how? I hated especially facing against my cousins who knew my style so they'd learn when to hold block the moment they saw that orange aura come out


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 4, 2013)

Just received an e-mail to collect my Storm 3! Rushing down in a cab!


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 4, 2013)

It's not out in my country yet


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Suigetsu was surprisingly good in generations, I got to turn the table around against my spammer friends. One of them even rage quit in a passionate rage once. I must confess that I giggled and chuckled.
> 
> Well cc2, They aint getting my moneyz this time around. No way se?or.


that mostly  because Suigetsu haven't done anything specialty after the Gokage Summit ,heck they gave him the Water Dragon jutsu which he never done. 

they really wend lazy on Jugo at the Kage summit he was supposed to be a a kid whit the CM2 transformation.

taking about Water Dragon, i am tired of every water user having them ,if they want to give a direct hit water dragon jutsu they should create water horse,tiger,ect based on another animal.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw this on Facebook:


*Spoiler*: __ 








I would like to get the artbook.



Skywalker said:


> I saw Oonoki in a match, he didn't seem all that different to me, maybe I just don't know the difference though.



I see. 

I hope he does. If not, another thing to tell CC2 to add for next time.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 4, 2013)

That does look pretty nice...

I see they took Madara off of the True Despair edition


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 4, 2013)

Kage Vs Madara
Hero Route, Tsunade solos.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> same for me aready reserved and bought my copy, just gotta pick it up
> 
> lol tbag, how? I hated especially facing against my cousins who knew my style so they'd learn when to hold block the moment they saw that orange aura come out



easy just wait for them to dash at you then quickly press triangle x2 + O


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I saw this on Facebook:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i prefer the normal cover art.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 4, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I saw this on Facebook:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like those cover arts better. I'm tired of a dopey-looking, smirking Naruto as art for anything.

As for Onoki, his jutsu damage got nerfed. Does about half the damage it did in Generations.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 4, 2013)

The boxart and the extras are nice, but when I preordered it I still couldn't justify it for what would have over doubled the price of the normal game, and tbh I am glad I stuck to the normal version now.


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 4, 2013)

have to wait till friday to get my copy


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 4, 2013)

Tenten with Rinnegan Tobi and Temari support is AMAZING. All those fans!!! And all their names start with T!!! OMG BASHOSEN TENTEN IS AWESOME IN THE GAME!!!


----------



## Random (Mar 4, 2013)

If my gamestop has a midnight release, I'll be getting it tonight/early tomorrow morning. Otherwise I'll have to get it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 4, 2013)

UNO MAS DAY


----------



## Scizor (Mar 4, 2013)

Our local gamestore's website says they have it in stock.

Aren't we supposed to get the game later?


----------



## Random (Mar 4, 2013)

My gamestop isn't doing a midnight release  Oh well, I'll have it in my hands sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 4, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> have to wait till friday to get my copy


 I share your pain, I am still worried it won't even arrive on release day (damn you high street retailers not stocking it!)


----------



## -JT- (Mar 4, 2013)

No worries, fellow Europeans. Give the babies their bottles  Good things come to those who wait.
(although, as I've explained before, I don't have my PS3 at Uni so I'm gonna have to wait for another couple of weeks before I go home again  Ah well, patience is a virtue!)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 4, 2013)

Patience is a virtue, but we must also seize the game day


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kage Vs Madara
> Hero Route, Tsunade solos.



so that was the actual madara and not the wood clone as i thought.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 4, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kage Vs Madara
> Hero Route, Tsunade solos.



She had help so nope no solo


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 4, 2013)

-JT- said:


> No worries, fellow Europeans. Give the babies their bottles  Good things come to those who wait.
> (although, as I've explained before, I don't have my PS3 at Uni so I'm gonna have to wait for another couple of weeks before I go home again  Ah well, patience is a virtue!)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Foutu boutique qui veut pas vendre son jeu avant le 8 




Ha gotta wait until 8th !


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 4, 2013)

For those interested in playing with/ trying out Tenten in Storm 3...


Tenten is easily gonna be called one of the OP characters now. The insta awakening is so amazing when she has the Bashosen, since her only her Lightning move consumes some chakra and almost all the elements are effective long range hits. Her dual Fire balls are hard hitting with Strike Back properties, as is her Water Wave R1 Jutsu (both have credible tracking properties), and I can instantly unAwaken to activate a SB attack after the elemental attack hits, and then instantly Awaken again to continue the attack. Furthermore since her Fire attack is her square button, it can be easily canceled into her L1 or R1 Jutsu so it's a joy to see continuous elemental attacks attacking the opponent. I still  need a lot more practice but I'm ok with Tenten in Storm 3 already I believe since I'm used to her strengths in Storm 2/ Gens, and this insta Bashosen awakening just makes her a more formidable foe than normal. Her melee/ air melee combo are also more useful now, and her Jutsu seems to have more range than ever, meaning that a character may think he is safe already at a distance but when the spheres explode together he still gets thrown into the air. Air Jutsu is a her definitely plus! Her Shuriken combos are all coming out faster, but her neutral has lost its distance, so Down combo seems more useful as it is a combination of her neutral, side and down combo from Storm 2. I'm surprised that her Up combo is much more useful and I will continue to explore that.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 4, 2013)

I do like how Tenten got the most updates out of like everyone.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 4, 2013)

/Now has to wait till the 8th.

Goddamnit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I do like how Tenten got the most updates out of like everyone.


she got the banana fan.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 4, 2013)

I pre-ordered the normal edition from Shopto in the end. Game comes out Friday over here in the UK, so I'm hoping it's in stock before then as they more than often release games several days before the normal street date. It's a great service and they usually ship the next day. :amazed

And the TD edition cover looks really out of place without Dat Madara on it, unless they've still kept him on there and that has just been shopped before release. I'm disappointed they didn't make the special editions more available over here to more suppliers. Zavvi charging ?75 is just too much to pay in my book. 

Although would have paid double that had they included a Madara figure, his war fan and a wig.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 4, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I do like how Tenten got the most updates out of like everyone.



Yes she really did. At first I thought it was just gonna be L1 and R1 Jutsus, but I think they wanted to partially incorporate Kinkaku's moveset into her Awakening. I think if hers is like the normal Awakening she won't be as deadly, but this insta Awakening is amazing. She's easily right after the usual heavyweights like War Naruto, R Tobi, Edo Madara etc.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 4, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> she got the banana fan.


And that's more then I can say for most of the others.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 4, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> I pre-ordered the normal edition from Shopto in the end. Game comes out Friday over here in the UK, so I'm hoping it's in stock before then as they more than often release games several days before the normal street date. It's a great service and they usually ship the next day. :amazed
> 
> And the TD edition cover looks really out of place without Dat Madara on it, unless they've still kept him on there and that has just been shopped before release. I'm disappointed they didn't make the special editions more available over here to more suppliers. Zavvi charging ?75 is just too much to pay in my book.
> 
> Although would have paid double that had they included a Madara figure, his war fan and a wig.


The WOF edition was ?55 from Amazon but I cancelled because getting one of those is just a complete waste of money given the crap bonuses.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2013)

its going to be embarrasing losing to ten ten lol


----------



## Pein (Mar 4, 2013)

got my PS3 copy, time to play this shit all night.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 4, 2013)

TenTen's awakening?

Hold on let me pick Hiruzen and pull up dat Mud wall.


----------



## Pein (Mar 4, 2013)

There's already a patch for the game.


----------



## -JT- (Mar 4, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



On partage la peine!






Takamura Bear said:


> I pre-ordered the normal edition from Shopto in the end. Game comes out Friday over here in the UK, so I'm hoping it's in stock before then as they more than often release games several days before the normal street date. It's a great service and they usually ship the next day. :amazed



I can't remember who I ordered with, but I remember getting Storm 2 delivered one or two days earlier than the official release date, so you've got a chance. Good luck!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 4, 2013)

Fucking tomorrow. My body is ready.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn Amazon, now I must wait.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 4, 2013)

Apparent snowstorm coming into my area tomorrow

Might have to wait


----------



## Walkway (Mar 4, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Apparent snowstorm coming into my area tomorrow
> 
> Might have to wait



Same here  Friggin chicago snowstorm keepin' my from my nardo storm.

I want to be able to stop avoiding spoilers already...


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 4, 2013)

Wait are they selling the Artbook edition at Gamestop?


----------



## Joker J (Mar 4, 2013)

Kisame moves start up frames are still slow as ever...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yZSTrflEb6g[/YOUTUBE]

Zabuza boss battle was nicely done too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 4, 2013)

Brought preskip back.


----------



## Random (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm playing generations for the last time now. I'm trading it in tomorrow since Storm 3 gives me all the PTS characters that I use (Hinata, Sasuke, Gaara, Neji, and Lee).

Edit: My god, they made Hashirama so inferior to Yamato in Generations, and it seems it will be even worse in S3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2013)

Goku Naruto vs Madara:

[YOUTUBE]fHUuwOQbxKo[/YOUTUBE]

Wow that mistake with the Ougi finisher cutscene still is there.  Though it appears to be just in some characters's cases.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 4, 2013)

Random said:


> Edit: My god, they made Hashirama so inferior to Yamato in Generations, and it seems it will be even worse in S3


Yamato is boss.

Hashirama will be great next game.


----------



## Pein (Mar 5, 2013)

I hate that you have to let go of block to use items. Such a weird feeling.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Damn Amazon, now I must wait.



same for me


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 5, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Goku Naruto vs Madara:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fHUuwOQbxKo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wow that mistake with the Ougi finisher cutscene still is there.  Though it appears to be just in some characters's cases.



What mistake is that? Couldn't seem to detect any...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> What mistake is that? Couldn't seem to detect any...



The whole fight is with the game's original language, but in the secret factor anime cutscene when Naruto is about to win using his Ougi, the factor is in the English dub. We noticed it before in a video showing Madara vs Han I think and it is here again.

A small thing, but that continues to pop up .


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey guys im on mobile and i cant view pics and videos. Did they reveal Madara's ougi? If yes, then can someone please tell me what it is? Thanks.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hey guys im on mobile and i cant view pics and videos. Did they reveal Madara's ougi? If yes, then can someone please tell me what it is? Thanks.


Yes, it's his double asteroid shit from the Kage fight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2013)

Omg. I wish he has a 2nd ougi which uses his complete susanoo


----------



## Foxve (Mar 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hey guys im on mobile and i cant view pics and videos. Did they reveal Madara's ougi? If yes, then can someone please tell me what it is? Thanks.



I think it's the metor jutsu. That's what I heard. 


Gonna get the game tomorrow evening, install it over night, then play the shit out of it on Wednesday.  Anyone else here going to finish the entire story mode before they even touch online?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Omg. I wish he has a 2nd ougi which uses his complete susanoo


That would've been neat too, but he'll probably get it next game.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 5, 2013)

Gonna be late getting this once again.


----------



## Random (Mar 5, 2013)

Foxve said:


> I think it's the metor jutsu. That's what I heard.
> 
> 
> Gonna get the game tomorrow evening, install it over night, then play the shit out of it on Wednesday.  Anyone else here going to finish the entire story mode before they even touch online?


I'm gonna make sure I complete the story to it's fullest extend and have all the characters before I do any online. And even then, there won't be much of that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2013)

Next game probably will be getting Madara Prime and his awakening should be Kyuubi with Susanoo armor. Next gen will be glorious!


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2013)

So, think the models for the DLC costumes are on the disc somewhere?


----------



## ibrahim2712 (Mar 5, 2013)

Can't wait to buy this game.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 5, 2013)

Waited to play someone online, couldn't find anyone...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2013)

the game just came out


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2013)

So who would you guys say is the most broken character?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 5, 2013)

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 5, 2013)

I've heard rumors that there is a penalty for disconnecting/ragequit.
Is it true?


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if it was my connection or the other opponent's attempt to RQ right after I'd won the match, but yeah I received a message, saying that there'd be a penalty if I did not save the data properly or something


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 5, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm not sure if it was my connection or the other opponent's attempt to RQ right after I'd won the match, but yeah I received a message, saying that there'd be a penalty if I did not save the data properly or something



lol I saw your thread on Gamefaqs.
Man, there are alot of trolls on there


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I still get my BP but it says Leader board registration failed. Wondering if that could mean the other party has really RQ. Oh well, can't blame them if they did. Tenten is just too awesome LOL


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 5, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> *Yeah I still get my BP *but it says Leader board registration failed. Wondering if that could mean the other party has really RQ. Oh well, can't blame them if they did. Tenten is just too awesome LOL



Fucking awesome 

Superitachi's life is over now.
His youtube channel should be discontinued.

btw....
Can you play your own music via PS3 xmb during an online match?


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 5, 2013)

Eh I'm a IT idiot so ... It's all foreign to me... Hahaha! Sorry man


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 5, 2013)

TheSuperItachi is scared


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> *TheSuperItachi is scared*



the butt hurt is strong in this one.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 5, 2013)

Message from Kishimoto !


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 5, 2013)

got my copy

u know what i hate about ninja storm games? installing. takes forever

PSN: Reisaku

only if u got plans to lose


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 5, 2013)

Beat the snowstorm, got the game, _and_ my class is cancelled tonight 

Time to indulge


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 5, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Message from Kishimoto !



Lol @ Kishimoto saying it's better than the manga itself.  Realizing his faults, I see.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 5, 2013)

So... no costume for suigetsu right?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 5, 2013)

^ Nope. Bikinis and ending theme song costumes are obviously more important than canon ones.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 5, 2013)

Just got mine YAY!! I'm changing my controllers setting right now


----------



## G (Mar 5, 2013)

Gotta wait for Friday.
Not a big deal


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow. It's amazing how most of the cast is... exactly the same as they have been since storm 2.

One of the few I can tell that got even a minor update (Aside from the obvious people like Tobi, Naruto, Sasuke, etc) is Gai with his ultimate jutsu, since I feel his afternoon tiger was slightly longer (I don't recall him pulling off a series of series of hand signs before firing it off he usually just fired it right away after jumping). Other than that.. Feels like the exact same game save for the story mode. Which is the saving point of the game, I'm going to replay it again soon.

Also how lazy did they get with Taka's costumes?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 5, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Lol @ Kishimoto saying it's better than the manga itself.  Realizing his faults, I see.



Who wouldn't want to say the same thing when a gaming company takes renditions of various battles you've written in a comic to make it even more kickass? :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Kishi should hire one of them to edit his manga, because his current editors are shit.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 5, 2013)

where the fuck was Guy and Kakashi on the Tobi fight?


----------



## Random (Mar 5, 2013)

Got the game, just gotta wait till my classes are over to play it.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 5, 2013)

the Kages were supposed to get pwned that did not happend.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2013)

At some point the game's story had to diverge from the manga because at the time of creation the manga wasn't at that point yet. They just found a good split off point and did so, pretty decently i gotta say.

I don't like games that end on a cliffhanger, it makes them seem incomplete in my opinion


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> the Kages were supposed to get pwned that did not happend.


That's not how these games tend to work.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> the Kages were supposed to get pwned that did not happend.


However it will at the start of Storm 4. It was only so you can still do side missions once you beat the game. Storm 4 will either revisit the fight more accurately or follow Storm 3's ending and start the actual fights with the Madaras as rematches.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 5, 2013)

what if asura made the cut like that guy from tekken did?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 5, 2013)

First Storm game I'm not getting. Ended up buying Tomb Raider over this,


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 5, 2013)

i see that samurai naruto really isn't anything special.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

It's a new costume, not a new character.

Swordplay would be nice though.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 5, 2013)

whats the point of having a sword if he doesn't even use it?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Because it looks cool.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 5, 2013)

like tobi taking nagato's rinnegan


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 5, 2013)

i want to play this game already -_-


----------



## G (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol at SaiyanIsland comments section.
EDO KAGES PLZ EDO KAGES PLZ EDO KAGES PLZ


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 5, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> the Kages were supposed to get pwned that did not happend.


Not yet. I'm assuming that he comes back after this and beats them to death.



Black Sabbath II said:


> Also how lazy did they get with Taka's costumes?


They didn't at all. To add the cloaks they would need to completely re-do most of the animations. Now, assuming that CC2 are indeed aware those three have done fuck all, I can understand why they weren't updated.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 5, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Wow. It's amazing how most of the cast is... exactly the same as they have been since storm 2.
> 
> Also how lazy did they get with Taka's costumes?






Aeiou said:


> ^ Nope. Bikinis and ending theme song costumes are obviously more important than canon ones.



Fuck you CC2. I am not purchasing this game.

Also Trollkage it's not playable? And what about Yagurra? Is he a good char?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2013)

The additional Madara scenes in the trailer were good. I wondered if they were also gonna show some bits of the final battle of the game, but I think they don't want to spoil anyone that hasn't seen any of those walkthrough videos.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQiKFPytB5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQiKFPytB5M[/YOUTUBE]



That looks promising.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQiKFPytB5M[/YOUTUBE]


I wonder if people can find the files on disc like with Street Fighter X Tekken.


----------



## Vash (Mar 5, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Fuck you CC2. I am not purchasing this game.



You keep repeating this in the thread. No-one gives a shit.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, it seems so.



Hopefully it's the Edo Kages. That's my main qualm about this game as it is. I do want updates for Jugo and Tsunade and such, but with the Edo Kages in, my issues with the game are relatively minor in comparison.

Make it happen, Namco Bandai. And throw in the Seven Swordsmen while you're at it. The more the merrier. 

Seriously, if they had just extended the release date, this shit wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

CC2 should troll everyone with more costumes.

Bikinis for everyone.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 5, 2013)

Every Naruto DLC so far has just been either extra supports or costumes. People expecting actual new characters are just fooling themselves at this point. 

Hopefully they'll just be updates clothes for most of the characters.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 5, 2013)

Let's just wait and see. All this speculation and bitching about one another's opinions are causing a big furore in the GameFaqs threads, where it seems no one can be civil and polite when it comes to replying to others' questions or opinions.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2013)

GIF by me


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 5, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Every Naruto DLC so far has just been either extra supports or costumes. People expecting actual new characters are just fooling themselves at this point.
> 
> Hopefully they'll just be updates clothes for most of the characters.



That may normally be all well and good, but the Edo Kages are coded in the game and set fully with movesets. To not have them in is a general absurdity, and CC2 and Namco Bandai would be incredibly oblivious to ignore all of the rage that is going around about this game now. In fact, the outcry for the Edo Tensei Kages makes those who were crying about the Sound 4 in the first Storm game seem tame.



Scizor said:


> GIF by me



 All my Reps+


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> GIF by me


Why can I not rep you again yet?


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> GIF by me




So true, be better if it said this must be bullshit.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> So true, be better if it said this must be bullshit.





Thou request is my command


----------



## Vash (Mar 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> GIF by me



 so awesome


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 5, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQiKFPytB5M[/YOUTUBE]



Interesting. I wonder if anyone has yet to verify what "Ninja World War" mode option in Online Battle means.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> CC2 should troll everyone with more costumes.
> 
> *Bikinis for everyone*.



XD It will happen. Fangirls and Fanboys will pray for this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Thou request is my command



God damn it, I just repped you. Must rep again. Why board? Why?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone in Europe got their copy delivered yet from any online stores? I can't believe Shopto haven't got it in stock before the official release date. 

Tomb Raider only just came out today and it's been in stock on Shopto for like five days now. The delivery truck carrying Storm 3 must have been stolen by angry Edo Kage fans.


----------



## Vash (Mar 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GgKOVG6kaN8[/YOUTUBE]

Yay ~

---

And what the fuck. I just noticed they have changed how Susano subs out of attacks. before you could just rush them and they would keep subbing into the combo. But now they sub to the side...

Well they just became a bitch to fight again


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Jak said:


> And what the fuck. I just noticed they have changed how Susano subs out of attacks. before you could just rush them and they would keep subbing into the combo. But now they sub to the side...
> 
> Well they just became a bitch to fight again


Well shit.

Still, they'll fall before Gai.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 5, 2013)

Jak said:


> [YOUTUBE]GgKOVG6kaN8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yay ~
> 
> ...



Yeah it's the same with the tailed beasts aswell.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2013)

Hashirama vs Madara VOTE DLC please CC2

I have to wait till next Thursday to get my copy


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> CC2 should troll everyone with more costumes.
> 
> Bikinis for everyone.


That wouldn't be trolling, it's quite obvious the DLC they've planned is costumes. Any DLC characters we might get will be new developments made.


*Spoiler*: _Updated list of expected costumes_ 



*Road to Ninja pack*
Known: Hinata, Sasuke
Best chance: Menma Naruto, Ino, Tenten, Tsunade
Maybe: Masked Menma Naruto, Shikamaru, Kiba, Tsunade Choji (though he might be less likely now I know the second Choji isn't thin Choji)

*Swimsuit pack*
Known: Sakura, Tsunade
Best chance: Hinata, Ino, Tenten, Naruto
Maybe: Sai, Shikamaru, Choji, Kiba, Shino, Gaara, Temari, Kankuro

*Konoha High pack*
Known: Sakura
Best chance: Naruto, Sasuke, Hinata, Ino, Neji, Lee, Shikamaru, Choji, Kiba, Shino, Tenten
Maybe: Kakashi, Tsunade

*Anbu pack*
Known: Kakashi, Itachi
Best chance: Yamato
Maybe: Sai





*Spoiler*: _Costume packs I'd love to get_ 



*Akatsuki pack*
Best chance: Shirtless Kisame, Edo Kakuzu, Edo Sasori (in look only), 
Maybe: , , Akatsuki Orochimaru, Akatsuki Karin, Akatsuki Suigetsu, Akatsuki Jugo, , 

*Naruto pack (everyone dressed as Naruto*
Best chance: Sasuke, Sakura, Sai, Hinata, Kiba, Shino, Shikamaru, Choji, Ino, Neji, Lee, Tenten
Maybe: Kakashi, Gaara, Bee, all the Jinchuriki (please do this CC2), Temari, Kankuro


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> That wouldn't be trolling, it's quite obvious the DLC they've planned is costumes. Any DLC characters we might get will be new developments made.


You'd be surprised by the amount of people expecting it to be new characters.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2013)

How's the game?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 5, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> *Swimsuit pack*
> 
> Maybe: *Temari*



Yes pls.

Wasn't on board with the swimsuit thing until this. 

Make it happen CC2, you owe us.



> *Anbu pack*
> 
> Best chance: *Yamato*
> Maybe: *Sai*



Still very much on board with this. I'll be so pleased if this comes through.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> You'd be surprised by the amount of people expecting it to be new characters.


Oh I'm aware of that. I'm just saying the costumes are obvious DLC choices and even the people expecting new characters should be aware of that.



Daxter said:


> Yes pls.
> 
> Wasn't on board with the swimsuit thing until this.
> 
> Make it happen CC2, you owe us.


Well there is a shot of the sand siblings in the same ending Sakura and Tsunade's swimsuits are from so I think she's got a good chance.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll be satisfied with my swimsuit Hinata.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 5, 2013)

I need Training Gear Team Guy


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I need Training Gear Team Guy


I'd love that too. I really hope they make as many costumes from ending available including Hinata's cute outfit from .


----------



## Mako (Mar 5, 2013)

I haven't got a chance to play this game yet...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 5, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> That may normally be all well and good, but the Edo Kages are coded in the game and set fully with movesets. To not have them in is a general absurdity, and CC2 and Namco Bandai would be incredibly oblivious to ignore all of the rage that is going around about this game now. In fact, the outcry for the Edo Tensei Kages makes those who were crying about the Sound 4 in the first Storm game seem tame.
> 
> 
> 
> All my Reps+



That's what happens when people set their expectations too high. People thought that the sound 4 were going to be a given due to all that mail and complaints and whatnot they sent to CC2. And we all know how that turned out.

Even if they do decide to go through with it and give them what they want, I still say keep your expectations as low as possible. Convince yourself that there's no way in hell they'll have playable characters as DLC. If you do you'll reap 2 benefits.

1. They do it and you'll be overwhelmingly and joyfully surprised
2. They don't do it and you won't rage as hard because you knew it wasn't going to happen anyway


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 5, 2013)

how do you use awakening whenever you want, like in the beginning and cut it off for ps3 users?

Fought in one tournament on super hard was shocked to be fighting gated Gai was like fighting a fucking kaioken Goku haha


----------



## Iruel (Mar 5, 2013)

we need the white outfit for the Jins 
and this for EMS Sauce


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 5, 2013)

still don't know how to use auto awakening


----------



## Iruel (Mar 5, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> still don't know how to use auto awakening



not that hard just tilt your right stick and bam.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 5, 2013)

is that all really


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 5, 2013)

Can someone list the full character roster?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 5, 2013)

Foster said:


> I haven't got a chance to play this game yet...



Join the club.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 5, 2013)

im at chapter 3, the cinematics are fucking epic


----------



## Iruel (Mar 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Can someone list the full character roster?



Naruto (Part I, Part II, Sage Mode)
Sasuke (Part 1 blue outfit, Black outfit, early Part II, Hebi, Taka, 5KS, EMS)
Kakashi (Storm 1 moveset, Kamui, kid, war)
Sakura(Part 1, War)
Sai (War)
Yamato
Asuma(Edo Tensei)
Shikamaru (war)
Ino(War)
Choji(War)
Hinata(Part 1, war)
Shino(War)
Kiba(war)
Guy(war)
Lee(part1, war)
Neji (part 1, war)
Tenten
Itachi (Edo Tensei)
Orochimaru
Tsunade
Jiraiya
Minato (jonin, Hokage)
Hiruzen
Hashirama
Tobirama
Obito (kid, Akatsuki, Kurama attack, Rinnegan)
Madara
Mei
Zabuza (Edo Tensei)
Haku (Edo Tensei)
Utakata (Edo Tensei, 6tails)
Yagura (Edo Tensei, 3tails)
Kisame
Onoki
Deidara (Edo Tensei)
Han (Edo Tensei, 5tails)
Roshi (Edo Tensei, 4tails)
A
Bee (Samehada)
Darui
Yugito
Mifune
Hanzo
Pain
Nagato
Konan
Kakuzu
Fu (Edo Tensei, 7tails)
Gaara (part 1, 2nd outfit in part 1, war)
Temari (war)
Kankuro (war)
Chiyo
Sasori
Kimimaro
Kabuto
Kabutomaru
Jugo
Suigetsu


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 5, 2013)

Did Zabuza get an update?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 5, 2013)

haven't gotten that far yet, still at the part where naruto's bout to study armadillo cock


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 6, 2013)

To my knowledge Zabuza was the exact same as he was in generations. Same with Haku.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 6, 2013)

Use Tenten's air melee combo... and there's just SO MUCH BLOOD SPLATTERING ALL OVER AS SHE SPINS HER MACHETES AROUND THE OPPONENT'S BODY


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

so much variety for Sasuke, absolutely love his attack style

say, is there a difference between taka sasuke and EMS Sasuke?


----------



## Iruel (Mar 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> so much variety for Sasuke, absolutely love his attack style
> 
> say, is there a difference between taka sasuke and EMS Sasuke?



everything. Taka is the Sasuke that has the Akatsuki cloak VS Bee;
EMS is the most recent, obviously with EMS, his new Susanoo and greater Enton control.

EMS:


Taka:


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 6, 2013)

Made it to the start of chapter 5, but I'm calling a break for now. Good stuff so far.

Naruto VS Kurama was fukken righteous


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm definitely enjoying this game. I still get confused about the usage of awakenings and when I can use them from time to time, but otherwise I'm not having any trouble with the game. I transitioned from storm 2 to this without playing generations so it took me a while to adjust to the substitutions lol. After playing for a while I got up to the Dark Naruto stage and that's all I'll do for today. I may just skip the cutscenes because I'm sure that's 90% of the story mode lol


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

storm 2 was shit compared to storm 3, seriously storm 2 was too generic with choosing paths to take, felt to mortal kombat ish but mortal kombat was far better

I miss this free roaming mode they had, glad its back


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 6, 2013)

Ending was a huge disappointment.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Madara retreating for no reason despite a body with unlimited potential, the god-awful Tailed Beast 2v1 segment, the OST wasn't much to talk about either. I think everything that led up to the ending was better than the actual ending, but that's just me. I came in with pretty fair expectations but the rewrites didn't really do it for me. I was looking forward to a more critical ending with a cliffhanger of some sort ..but I'll give them this ..Naruto actually passed out at the end, something Kishimoto should've done a loooong time ago. Cutscenes dragged, lord knows no one wanted to actually walk around with a pregnant Kushina, that kind of killed the momentum. 

Chouji v.s. Gedo was the worst boss fight in the game but is beaten by the 2nd and 3rd segment of the Last Battle for sure.

Best boss battle was Kakashi v.s. Zabuza and Haku for sure. 




Time to play free battle and try the characters out.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 6, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Ending was a huge disappointment.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Once again, totally agree on the cutscenes...Dear God the lengthiness was unbearable.


----------



## Random (Mar 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't mind the lengthy cutscenes. I also didn't mind walking around as Kushina. Come on, you only have to walk through 2 sections and then you are done. I guess I'm just very tolerable when it comes to this kind of stuff. Either way, the story mode is amazing. I'm only half way through but I already know it was worth the money for me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> That wouldn't be trolling, it's quite obvious the DLC they've planned is costumes. Any DLC characters we might get will be new developments made.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Updated list of expected costumes_
> ...



Interesting choices, specially the "Naruto pack". I like most of them, though I would add to the Akatsuki pack Kisame wearing the  from his flashback prior to gaining Samehada.



Red Raptor said:


> I need Training Gear Team Guy



Agreed, so much. Team Guy and Naruto with their training gears from that ending would be great.



Father said:


> we need the white outfit for the Jins



This too.  I also think that having another skin for the 6 Jinchuuriki we got in this game but this one showing them with their tails like  would be pretty neat.



Death-kun said:


> Can someone list the full character roster?



Here's a vid showing the roster (and the stages too):

[YOUTUBE]xOORqN3t_98[/YOUTUBE]

The only thing missing there I think is well, Sage Naruto's alternative skin which is the Hokage outfit (or more like Minato's Hokage cloak but you get what I mean).

As I am seeing it now too I realize that there are some characters that saved quite the space by sharing slots with not only 2 skins/versions of them but also some that had around 3 skins/version of them (Kakashi, Kankurou, Temari and Haku). They really should've done this in the cases of Gaara, Killerbee, and Chouji. Three versions of their characters should have been in one slot (you could argue Gaara deserves more than just 1 slot due to being an important side-character and yet Kakashi is a main character but he is fine there with his 3 versions of him in his single slot) and if you got rid of the 7 PTS characters + Obito Gaiden and Kakashi Gaiden...there would be enough and accurate space for Edo Kages, KinGin bros and the 6 remaining Swordsmen. The 12 characters we aren't getting.

Oh well, I am suggest these things plus other things in CC2's suggestion box very repeatedly and politely.



Father said:


> everything. Taka is the Sasuke that has the Akatsuki cloak VS Bee;
> EMS is the most recent, obviously with EMS, his new Susanoo and greater Enton control.
> 
> EMS:
> ...



That actually isn't exactly Taka Sasuke, he's more of Akatsuki Sasuke.  Taka/Mangekyou Sharingan/"Generations" Sasuke is . He was carried over from Generations to Storm 3. 

The EMS Sasuke vid is accurate.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm a little confused... Only played one chapter in Story Mode; and then suddenly it's Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi building bird houses and accepting other side missions? Is this part of Story Mode? As in there're Side missions after every Main Chapter?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 6, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm a little confused... Only played one chapter in Story Mode; and then suddenly it's Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi building bird houses and accepting other side missions? Is this part of Story Mode? As in there're Side missions after every Main Chapter?



You didn't play Storm 2 did you ?
Cause it was the same.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 6, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> You didn't play Storm 2 did you ?
> Cause it was the same.



I did I did.... but I must have forgotten it all... LOL


----------



## kenji1104 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I got the game and unlocked all characters but how can I unlock Survival mode?

I need to know so I can enjoy the heck out of the game D


----------



## Firaea (Mar 6, 2013)

The music in this game is pretty good. :33


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 6, 2013)

I think you need to complete the Story Mode in order to do that. I'm also wondering how to unlock all the Assist Types for Support characters.

edit: I just got someone RQ on me. I got the win, I believe.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 6, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I think you need to complete the Story Mode in order to do that. I'm also wondering how to unlock all the Assist Types for Support characters.



You probably have to use the Support Characters more than five times.


----------



## kenji1104 (Mar 6, 2013)

Story mode, you mean the entire request and side missions?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2013)

Father said:


> Naruto (Part I, Part II, Sage Mode)
> Sasuke (Part 1 blue outfit, Black outfit, early Part II, Hebi, Taka, 5KS, EMS)
> Kakashi (Storm 1 moveset, Kamui, kid, war)
> Sakura(Part 1, War)
> ...



Excellent, thank you. >:3


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 6, 2013)

Yugito, with Kimmaro (Guard) and Kiba (Attack) is BEASTLY. When Support Drive is activated, just watch her go nuts together with Kiba during melee combo, and if you call upon Kimmaro along, watch the blood FLY. She's so fast and agile! Yagura is a wonderful character to master too. So many possibilities with his move set, especially his amazing tilt, which provides such strong support during battles. I love using Tenten as an Attack Support so I can see both of them wielding their staffs during Support Drive activation.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 6, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Interesting choices, specially the "Naruto pack". I like most of them, though I would add to the Akatsuki pack Kisame wearing the  from his flashback prior to gaining Samehada.


I knew I was missing something. Either way I really think we need a costume pack for Akatsuki. I'd love to use Nagato, Pain and Konan in their early Akatsuki outfits and fight against Hanzo. Also it would give me more reasons to use Akatsuki in team ups.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> They really should've done this in the cases of Gaara, Killerbee, and Chouji. Three versions of their characters should have been in one slot


Well Bee I understand having a separate slot, a few more moves change with the use of Samehada. Choji I understand being so we unlock Butterfly mode (though he should have been given a new ultimate). But Gaara and Itachi as far as I can tell play exactly the same as their Storm 2 selves but with new ultimates (which Generations added without the need of a new slot before so why they have them now I don't know). Hopefully when they make Storm 4 or Generations 2 Choji, Itachi and Gaara will just have the one slot (Bee can keep his second slot though).


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 6, 2013)

So... we're going to be charged for the Edo Kage, Sasori and other mostly-completed characters.

That being said, how developed are the Swordsmen? I saw that Kin/Gin use an array of attacks that most would deem as jutsu so they'd obviously require some work.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Newest chapter_ 



Maybe the next installment will indeed be a Generations sequel. We are about to see "Genin/12 year old" Tobirama and Izuna in action. And also their fathers, Uchiha Tajima and Senju Butsuma.






Gaiash said:


> I knew I was missing something. Either way I really think we need a costume pack for Akatsuki. I'd love to use Nagato, Pain and Konan in their early Akatsuki outfits and fight against Hanzo. Also it would give me more reasons to use Akatsuki in team ups.



I wouldn't mind the Ame-Akatsuki costumes. Another idea would be to gain "damaged characters skins". We already have (well the USA version) blood in the game, how about unlocking the damaged looks some characters have sustained in the manga as alternative costumes? I could name a few: ,  (without his Susano'o of course), , ,  (well you mentioned it already unless you meant the shirtless one that fought Gai in the Kumo island), , , etc.

And speaking of Gai, maybe another version of him in his slot that adds to his combos his 



Gaiash said:


> Well Bee I understand having a separate slot, a few more moves change with the use of Samehada. Choji I understand being so we unlock Butterfly mode (though he should have been given a new ultimate). But Gaara and Itachi as far as I can tell play exactly the same as their Storm 2 selves but with new ultimates (which Generations added without the need of a new slot before so why they have them now I don't know). Hopefully when they make Storm 4 or Generations 2 Choji, Itachi and Gaara will just have the one slot (Bee can keep his second slot though).



Hmm I see. I think the only change in Samehada wielding Bee is that all his combo's finishers end up with him using the living sword. But I think he would be more deserving of his slot if he had a different Ultimate jutsu at least, like how the cloaked version of his brother does witht that fast Raiton punch.

Yeah lets hope they fix those 3 characters so that they have just one slot. But at the same time and besides the cool costumes/skins we've mentioned I'd like that someday they let us choose to play as some of the characters's Awakenings like in Storm 1. Like Samehada fusion Kisame or Puppet body Sasori (just to name a few in order to avoid mentioning the "obvious" ones). I think those type of characters and brand new others (Swordsmen, Edo Kages, KinGin brothers etc) are the ones that deserve the slots the most. Characters that are new to the franchise, relevant to current arcs and those that undergo transformations to the point their whole fighting style changes (well except the gigantic ones like Susano'os and Bijuus I guess).


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 6, 2013)

My order just dispatched. Looks like I'll be getting it tomorrow. My naked body is ready.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 6, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> My order just dispatched. Looks like I'll be getting it tomorrow. My naked body is ready.


Shopto dispatched mine at 9am, unfortunately I've got essays up until Friday. I swear, I've had no work all semester until Tomb Raider, UNS3 and Bioshock come out!


----------



## Random (Mar 6, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> So... we're going to be charged for the Edo Kage, Sasori and other mostly-completed characters.



Where did you hear that?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone else experiencing horrendous lag online?


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 6, 2013)

Random said:


> Where did you hear that?


I doubt they would bother with _just_ costume DLC and given that, for instance, the Edo Kage are almost finished in terms of playability why not just make that change? People are pissed off at the moment and if CC2 releases them then most, if not all, of the fans will buy them. They would know this before the games release.


----------



## Random (Mar 6, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> I doubt they would bother with _just_ costume DLC and given that, for instance, the Edo Kage are almost finished in terms of playability why not just make that change? People are pissed off at the moment and if CC2 releases them then most, if not all, of the fans will buy them. They would know this before the games release.



While normally I would totally agree. Something about Namco Bandai's response makes me think otherwise. All they had to say was that the edo kages would be later DLC, but instead they just chastised the fans for jumping to conclusions. That's just me being paranoid though, you are probably right.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 6, 2013)

The money was taken from my account for Storm today and is apparently now "awaiting despatch". Hopefully it shall indeed be here for Friday :33


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 6, 2013)

so is madara being spammed online?


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 6, 2013)

how do i get ems sasuke? every char is unlocked but i dont see him in there


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> how do you use awakening whenever you want, like in the beginning and cut it off for ps3 users?
> 
> Fought in one tournament on super hard was shocked to be fighting gated Gai was like fighting a fucking kaioken Goku haha



Same for me, wasn't prepared and Gai raped me pretty bad.

Anyway, got the game and the BAMFlash prologue was just 

I just defeated Kyuubi 10 mn ago.

For EMS Sasuke you must get the fragment with EMS Sasuke when he exits Tobi's lair.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 6, 2013)

Needs more 2v2 online.

Honestly why they hell have they not done it yet.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 6, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Same for me, wasn't prepared and Gai raped me pretty bad.
> 
> Anyway, got the game and the BAMFlash prologue was just
> 
> ...



huh? i never got the chance to even control sasuke then, only in the land of iron


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (Mar 6, 2013)

English voice syncing is pretty off but other than that I'm loving this game. I wish you could choose who you play as in Story Mode though, I hate having to play as characters I don't like and fight characters I do.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 6, 2013)

Valiere said:


> huh? i never got the chance to even control sasuke then, only in the land of iron



Someone put it in on Youtube on how to do it.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 6, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Someone put it in on Youtube on how to do it.



i saw....O___O

this could take all day


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 6, 2013)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Needs more 2v2 online.
> 
> Honestly why they hell have they not done it yet.



Well will you look at that. Look who the cat dragged in.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2013)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Needs more 2v2 online.
> 
> Honestly why they hell have they not done it yet.


4 Susano'o users in one match? 

Us 360 users worst nightmare.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 6, 2013)

Finished the story...


*Spoiler*: __ 



5 Kage VS Madz was _amazing_  Folks had me thinking that they defeated him for good lol..They roughed him up pretty well, but he was still around in the end. Not like they sealed him away or anything. I liked how they handled that.

Tailed Beast Mode, albeit kinda sluggish, was pretty slick to play with. I've got to lol @ how Kurama's Tailed Beast Bomb wipes half the enemy bar clean in one shot  Naruto putting a nice smack down on Obito in the end was lovely too 

To be perfectly honest, I actually like how these fights ended a touch more than what's going on in the manga right now...




And now to fool around in free battle & online


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 6, 2013)

Valiere said:


> i saw....O___O
> 
> this could take all day



It doesn't really take that long since the Chakra Fragments are everywhere and each one you pick up adds twenty to the count. Even when you exit one area you can just go back and they'll be there again.

 Technically you don't even have to leave the village to get all of the fragments except for the last one for EMS Sasuke. 

It took me about an hour. Maybe an hour and a half to do it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 6, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Well will you look at that. Look who the cat dragged in.



My comPuter blew my house up so I had to buy a new computer then move.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2013)

Spammers already?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 6, 2013)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> My comPuter blew my house up so I had to buy a new computer then move.



Is that so. I thought you finally got fed up with the BS the Storm series has been offering and blew this joint for good. 



NeoKurama said:


> Spammers already?



The hype is done. We can do whatever now.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol, that too. 

But storm 3 is looking aight.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 6, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he was still around in the end. Not like they sealed him away or anything. I liked how they handled that.



*Spoiler*: __ 





I agree. I partially take back what I said; they didn't ruin it entirely at all.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 6, 2013)

Minato & Kushina death was even sadder in the game, my eyes were glued to the TV for the whole thing.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 6, 2013)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Minato & Kushina death was even sadder in the game, my eyes were glued to the TV for the whole thing.



Tell me about it. I wanted to pummel Tobi so baad.
The prologue where you play BAMFlash with Tobi is even more sweet.
I wished we would have it again at this moment.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 6, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> It doesn't really take that long since the Chakra Fragments are everywhere and each one you pick up adds twenty to the count. Even when you exit one area you can just go back and they'll be there again.
> 
> Technically you don't even have to leave the village to get all of the fragments except for the last one for EMS Sasuke.
> 
> It took me about an hour. Maybe an hour and a half to do it.



Just Got him. Ur right, wasn't long at all


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sad, I won't be able to buy the game fro at least a month because of money issues.

I feel like Aeion back when Gen came out.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 6, 2013)

The story mode was pretty damn inpressive. The game also feels way better control wise.

Also, damn those where some ridiculously lenghty cutscenes. Since MGS4 i haven't seen cutscenes so long. The minato/kushina backstory specially, that must have been a full lenght anime episode i swear.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 6, 2013)

Look who they put on the side of the cover for the True Despair edition (0:15). 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMvIFa7TPhI[/YOUTUBE]

Glad they kept Madara on the cover though. Although I didn't have the money to get this, it'd be nice to own a piece of merchandise with Mads on it, considering this is his first appearance in the Naruto game franchise.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 6, 2013)

i skipped all the cutscenes


----------



## KidTony (Mar 6, 2013)

cut scenes where for the most part good, despite their lenght. Some awesome visuals every now and then, and minimal "talking over pictures" style cut scenes like with generations. But damn, some of the dialogue was redundant, i felt like sometimes characters said the same thing 4 times in a row. 

Surprisingly, the english voice acting wasn't attrocious. I particularly got kicks out Killer bee, Fool. ya Fool.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

that naruto vs sasuke boss battle was insane and vs kyuubi

I was such a dumbass though. I do everything perfectly PERFECTLY!!! then it says press L1, I die, press it again I die again I die, im pressing it in different ways and times raged my health went from 75 to 30%

I pause the game realize I was mashing the fuck out of R1 the entire time


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

Did ANYONE catch that cut scene where Sasuke told Sakura to kill Karin and she was trying to kill Sasuke? Sasuke said whats wrong cant do it and has a chidori point blank in her face and she dodges at point blank range 

that was some Itachi level shit lol filler Sakura is insane


----------



## Vash (Mar 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Did ANYONE catch that cut scene where Sasuke told Sakura to kill Karin and she was trying to kill Sasuke? Sasuke said whats wrong cant do it and has a chidori point blank in her face and she dodges at point blank range
> 
> that was some Itachi level shit lol filler Sakura is insane



Sasuke is lucky she didn't have a kunai in her hand


----------



## Daxter (Mar 6, 2013)

Jak said:


> Sasuke is lucky she didn't have a kunai in her hand




HA.

________


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

It makes sense Sakura >= low chakra sharingan Sasuke 

blind Sasuke >> Sakura >= low chakra sharingan Sasuke


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 6, 2013)

Gah I'm only at Chapter 5 and I'm not close to the end  I want my Rinnegan Tobi and jins


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Even though im still miffed about edo kages im having a fun time playing...ive been maining Utikate i find his bubbles hilarious i wish ppl would stop calling me a spammer the guy only has 1 combo much like deidara


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> It makes sense Sakura >= low chakra sharingan Sasuke
> 
> blind Sasuke >> Sakura >= low chakra sharingan Sasuke


And yet Sakura > Sasori.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

what does ems Sasuke supposed to look like and is there a difference between taka and MS Sasuke or are they the same? cuz the star in Sasuke's eye, isn't that regular Mangekyou Sasuke, Sasuke's variatons confused the fucl out of me except for kirin and chidori ssuke know those 2 fine


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2013)

EMS sasuke is basically MS sasuke except with a different star design in his eyes


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> And yet Sakura > Sasori.



you mean Sakura with that old lady with the magic fingers


----------



## Daxter (Mar 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> you mean Sakura with that old lady with the magic fingers



Hoho, I like this thread today.


(I'm totally not seeing spoilers left right and centre, nope.)


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> you mean Sakura with that old lady with the magic fingers


She sure fingered Sasori well.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

I somehow got the feeling someone would go there


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

on chapter 5 so far

anyone know if the side missions have to be done to get all trophies / achievements?

I remember the first storm game it was like that. those fuckin pigeons and finding those damn dolls took me forever


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 6, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> I'm sad, I won't be able to buy the game fro at least a month because of money issues.
> 
> *I feel like Aeion back when Gen came out.*



Alas, great comrade, we can suffer together. We're in the same boat this time around.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 6, 2013)

So guys how's the online in Storm 3?


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So guys how's the online in Storm 3?



played 3 ppl so far, they all picked jinchurikis just so they can transform.

fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i knew this would happen.

but on a positive note, i havent experienced the slightest bit of lag. and its very easy to get into a game. the time has been reduced by 1/3 i think


----------



## Daxter (Mar 6, 2013)

Valiere said:


> played 3 ppl so far, they all picked jinchurikis just so they can transform.



I'll ignore the nasty, hurtful word in favour of amfg seriously, I was really hoping people wouldn't dick-hop the jinks.  

Kid Obito, Kid Kakashi, looks like we'll be bros in storm 3 again, too.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

so the new spammers are the berserker trolls


----------



## Random (Mar 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm kind of disappointed that they took out Nagato doin the chibaku tensie when he fights Naruto, Bee, and Itachi. I was also disappointed when Kisame suicide bombed instead of being eaten by sharks, but at least that one was understandable. 

Also, fighting the Gedo statue was the worst thing ever. Besides all that though, this Story mode and the game in general is still amazing.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

dare I ask, how haxx is BM Naruto


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2013)

So no ridiculous amounts of Susano'o users yet then? That's promising.


----------



## Random (Mar 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> dare I ask, how haxx is BM Naruto



BM Naruto isn't playable. He is only an ougi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2013)

this game is the greatest naruto game of all time


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

that figures 

wonder how theyre gonna make Hashi in the next game. if they don't wanna make BM Naruto even as an awakening how would they make a legit God of Shinobi


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

NSUNS3 > NSUNS1 >> NSUNS2


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> that figures
> 
> wonder how theyre gonna make Hashi in the next game. if they don't wanna make BM Naruto even as an awakening how would they make a legit God of Shinobi



Well, you do at least play with BM during the last boss fight. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They have you fight each of the other beasts one on one in order.

And two Bijuudama shots will wipe a full enemy health bar clean indefinitely 

The drawback to that is that the charge time is slower than normal


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought UNS1 sucked a butt  the storyline ruined everything, with the stupid mini games and general pointlessness. If they had made it like 2 and 3 with a cohesive story, the trilogy could have stood on its own as a series without any comprehensive understanding necessary of the series for newcomers


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

online too?

A full health bar or all health with two shots?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I thought UNS1 sucked a butt  the storyline ruined everything, with the stupid mini games and general pointlessness. If they had made it like 2 and 3 with a cohesive story, the trilogy could have stood on its own as a series without any comprehensive understanding necessary of the series for newcomers



I liked one, but your right there were A LOT of pointless missions hahah

but part 2 was way way way to generic and more like a story book, it was kinda bland

3 is perfect has a bit of both


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2013)

my main issue with 1 stems from no online play(which should have been unacceptable at the time) and the story mode


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

well it was the beginning of shippuden


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2013)

They didn't even have anything in shippuuden bro, they were adapting part 1


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

but but but

they had them feels


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 6, 2013)

EMS Sasuke's tilt is anti-charge, going to be hell for most aggressive players. I'm still gonna use from from time to time though


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

I know how to block and substitute just fine

but is there a way to block and counter at the same time WITHOUT throwing ?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 6, 2013)

This commentary is burning me from the inside out.  Endure my friend... endure.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> This commentary is burning me from the inside out.  Endure my friend... endure.


I shall buy you the game, but you must pay me back.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

gotta love how Yamato is Naruto's punching bag through out then forgot about during the war


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

I love susano'o taijutsu spam 

run in your corner you little rat RUN!!

Ameterasu then slice n' dice em


----------



## Walkway (Mar 6, 2013)

I wonder how they're going to handle the conclusion of then ninja war in the next game since it ISNT ACTUALLY OVER.

Also I see that Susano'o went from being broken as fuck (in a bad way) to being broken as fuck (in an OP way)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 6, 2013)

Just fought a guy using Itachi's


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 6, 2013)

Valiere said:


> played 3 ppl so far, they all picked jinchurikis just so they can transform.
> 
> fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i knew this would happen.
> 
> but on a positive note, i havent experienced the slightest bit of lag. and its very easy to get into a game. the time has been reduced by 1/3 i think



I've oliberated many Jins awakenings with the Bashosen.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 6, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I'll ignore the nasty, hurtful word in favour of amfg seriously, I was really hoping people wouldn't dick-hop the jinks.
> 
> Kid Obito, Kid Kakashi, looks like we'll be bros in storm 3 again, too.



we played before? o_o

anyway, fighting the 7 tails in story mode was ANNOYING. shit flies around making it hard to hit. had to restart 3 times cuz of that piece of shit



Red Raptor said:


> I've oliberated many Jins awakenings with the Bashosen.



is that tentens technique? i played her for a while and her attacks do too much dmg when she uses the fan


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

i can honestly hardly see the difference


----------



## Daxter (Mar 6, 2013)

Valiere said:


> we played before? o_o
> 
> anyway, fighting the 7 tails in story mode was ANNOYING. shit flies around making it hard to hit. had to restart 3 times cuz of that piece of shit
> 
> ...



No no, I was just planning on maining Yagura and was hoping people weren't going to rush in to ruin the jinchuurikis too much. The news people are picking them up just to abuse the bijuu awakenings doesn't sound promising. I'm hoping the novelty wears off soon (though it probably won't as soon as I hope).


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

I forgot tenten is a beast in this game

anyone have tips faced a deidera spammer today got wrecked, I tried the chakra shuriken spam that didn't work he has sasori and konan as hits supports 

deidera alone is nothing but that fucking support it didn't help that I had picked kankuro


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 7, 2013)

now that I think about it kankuro is a horrible match up against deidera


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 7, 2013)

Valiere said:


> is that tentens technique? i played her for a while and her attacks do too much dmg when she uses the fan



Yup. When I have to go against the OP awakenings I'll use the Bashosen. I don't feel safe using it for too long though due to the chakra drain. LOL just like in the manga and anime. She's quite beastly with it though, even if I do miss some of her other combos that were taken out


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> online too?
> 
> A full health bar or all health with two shots?



I told you, he isn't playable. He is only an ougi. You get to use him in the story as well, but you can't use him in free play or online


----------



## Thor (Mar 7, 2013)

How do you perform instant awakening on PS3??? Stupid game controls manual


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

Thor said:


> How do you perform instant awakening on PS3??? Stupid game controls manual



Just flick the right thumbstick in any direction


----------



## Thor (Mar 7, 2013)

It doesn't work for me.

*Never mind, it works. Thanks*


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 7, 2013)

Insta Awakening is crazy good for Team Guy - EVERY SINGLE one of them have awesome Insta Awakening peripheries! Team 8 too!


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

Thor said:


> It doesn't work for me.
> 
> *Never mind, it works. Thanks*



No problem.

In other news, I just beat the story. I still have to do the part with EMS Sasuke, but I'll probably leave that until tomorrow.


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you guys know where to go to redo story missions?

Edit: Never mind, I found it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn, I just accidentally triggered an insane combination 

War Arc Naruto's Upward combo while the other guy was caught within Hinata's 64 Palm Guard technique

So many hits it lagged the damn game, and he got sent flying half-way across the field lol

I hope my opponent wasn't too mad 



Random said:


> Do you guys know where to go to redo story missions?


On the "Timeline" page, I think


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 7, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> I forgot tenten is a beast in this game
> 
> anyone have tips faced a deidera spammer today got wrecked, I tried the chakra shuriken spam that didn't work he has sasori and konan as hits supports
> 
> deidera alone is nothing but that fucking support it didn't help that *I had picked kankuro*



I think I've identified the problem 



Valiere said:


> is that tentens technique? i played her for a while and her attacks do too much dmg when she uses the fan


They're easy to avoid, just watch for them. Only thing difficult to just 'lolninjamove' from is the Water jutsu and all that takes is a jump over.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 7, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Did ANYONE catch that cut scene where Sasuke told Sakura to kill Karin and she was trying to kill Sasuke? Sasuke said whats wrong cant do it and has a chidori point blank in her face and she dodges at point blank range
> 
> that was some Itachi level shit lol filler Sakura is insane



Are you kidding me? Then she's able to match up against and win against a tired blind MS Sasuke which can even duel with a base Naruto. So Sakura >>tired blind MS Sasuke=Base Naruto. 

wtf. 

Like with the Kages, this is bullshit my good sir.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2013)

CC2 keeps Sakura up to par.


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

I have to say, any fight that wasn't against a normal scaled opponent was simply annoying. Especially if you are trying to get the stupid bonus requirements (which I just gave up on towards the end). I also dislike the grading scale as always. Like in the one hack n slash fight with the seven swordsmen . I literally kicked there asses and took all 6 of them out back to back in quick succession, but I still got a "C" somehow. But these are all just minor annoyances. The game is still great all around.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 7, 2013)

Daxter said:


> No no, I was just planning on maining Yagura and was hoping people weren't going to rush in to ruin the jinchuurikis too much. The news people are picking them up just to abuse the bijuu awakenings doesn't sound promising. I'm hoping the novelty wears off soon (though it probably won't as soon as I hope).



How is Yagura? he and troll kage are the ones that I am most interested in.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone gotten an S rank on the last battle? Cause it sure is hell that you can't use no items facing the whole tailed beast -_-


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 7, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Anyone gotten an S rank on the last battle? Cause it sure is hell that you can't use no items facing the whole tailed beast -_-



Only in the last battle, certainly not the clusterfuck that is the Godzilla battles before the actual last conflict. 


Suigetsu said:


> How is Yagura? he and troll kage are the ones that I am most interested in.



Trollkage had a deadly moveset as unplayable, I'd hate to see how he'd perform in a master's hands, so if Generations 2 did occur, I don't look forward to him lol. Yagura is probably, in my opinion, the best Jinchuuriki as far as a balance of speed and strength goes right next to Yugito. Water Shield is great, jutsu has excellent tracking, combos are quick, and he's a fast son of a bitch. Puts his successor Mei to shame.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2013)

Can't wait to get my hands on this tomorrow.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 7, 2013)

Agreed that Yagura is really awesome. I'm gonna try Fu next. At the moment my mains are ranked in this manner: Tenten, Yagura, Yugito, Hinata, Neji. I'm seeing way too many Madara, Nagato and War Tobi online. This guy kept challenging me with Madara and Nagato, and RQ once when I caught him in a Team Ougi, then returned with Masked Man, but still lost to Yagura. His speed and Water Shield are amazing, with his Jutsu having awesome tracking as well.

I just saw someone with a DC frequency of 9!!


----------



## Daxter (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah it seems the Yagura question has been answered.

And well damn, hearing this about him is making my wait impossibly more painful. I wanna own with him right now.  This bites hard.

I see Lee's been fixed up too (I should watch videos more, honestly). Back on my usage list, thank Zeus. I missed using him loads. Might even be bumped up to second main.


----------



## Triv00ett (Mar 7, 2013)

i know how those Youtube guys feel


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 7, 2013)

Roushi seems awesome.


----------



## G (Mar 7, 2013)

DAT FEEL WHEN THE GAME IS OUT TOMORROW
AHHHHHHHHH FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine arrived this morning, unfortunately we can't redeem the Goku costume in Europe until tomorrow.

Also, I have a spare DLC code for Europe if any of my European friends would like it.


----------



## Vash (Mar 7, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Mine arrived this morning, unfortunately we can't redeem the Goku costume in Europe until tomorrow.
> 
> Also, I have a spare DLC code for Europe if any of my European friends would like it.



Dude could I have this please? I preordered too late from Amazon and they no longer have the Goku dlc codes available


----------



## Thor (Mar 7, 2013)

I like how Naruto cups his hand when he hit's you with a rasengan in Goku's costume


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

im honestly waiting for some good combo videos.


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Only in the last battle, certainly not the clusterfuck that is the Godzilla battles before the actual last conflict.
> 
> 
> Trollkage had a deadly moveset as unplayable, I'd hate to see how he'd perform in a master's hands, so if Generations 2 did occur, I don't look forward to him lol.



So I'm not the only one that feels this way. All the giant fights were just annoying. And the Trollkage lived up to his monicker, he is literally on par with Deidara with long range annoyance.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 7, 2013)

Random said:


> So I'm not the only one that feels this way. All the giant fights were just annoying. And the Trollkage lived up to his monicker, he is literally on par with Deidara with long range annoyance.



Half the time I was asking myself if CC2 REALLY thought this was the best boss fight ever. The only good segment to me was the very, very last, because the giants ...uh, hell no, not fun, and BM mode was really, really boring and just another excuse to fight giants. Not only was the ending disappointing to me but the fight that was meant to decide everything was just irritating. 

Trollkage needs to be killed quick, and that tracking Jokey Boy isn't a joke either. I didn't get hit of course because I'm a beast, but yeah, he's definitely more of a threat than the others were. Killed me how Gaara's dad was a complete clone in just about every way.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 7, 2013)

If anyone found Deidara annoying, I think you'd be in for a raging shock with Utakata.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 7, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> If anyone found Deidara annoying, I think you'd be in for a raging shock with Utakata.



He's garbage in free battle, all his bubble crap is slow as hell and easily charged through. I guess there's something you know that I don't? TenTen could easily beat him in Bashosen mode.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 7, 2013)

Online he's being used quite effectively. Many are maining him


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Half the time I was asking myself if CC2 REALLY thought this was the best boss fight ever. The only good segment to me was the very, very last, because the giants ...uh, hell no, not fun, and BM mode was really, really boring and just another excuse to fight giants. Not only was the ending disappointing to me but the fight that was meant to decide everything was just irritating.
> 
> Trollkage needs to be killed quick, and that tracking Jokey Boy isn't a joke either. I didn't get hit of course because I'm a beast, but yeah, he's definitely more of a threat than the others were. Killed me how Gaara's dad was a complete clone in just about every way.



The only thing I liked about that last fight was Naruto's extremely over the top punch to Tobi's face. It reminded me of the anime Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.


*Spoiler*: __ 



To be honest,I didn't really like the Tobi and Madara fights. Beside's all the giant fighting bs, those were two fights where they should have played it by the story instead of improvising. Madara should have beaten the Kage and Kakashi and Guy should have been with Naruto in his fight with Tobi. The cliffhanger should have been Tobi's mask coming off and Kakashi realizing who he was. I don't know how they are gonna revamp those fights once Storm 4 comes out and the story is caught up.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 7, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Online he's being used quite effectively. Many are maining him



Interesting ...nothing a good chakra throw/dash won't fix! That or Banshosen, whatever works.



Random said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest,I didn't really like the Tobi and Madara fights. Beside's all the giant fighting bs, those were two fights where they should have played it by the story instead of improvising. Madara should have beaten the Kage and Kakashi and Guy should have been with Naruto in his fight with Tobi. The cliffhanger should have been Tobi's mask coming off and Kakashi realizing who he was. I don't know how they are gonna revamp those fights once Storm 4 comes out and the story is caught up.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lmao @ the Kages beating a guy with infinite stamina and chakra. Good job CC2, made total fucking sense. How is there a happy ending when that guy can come at night like the Kyuubi did and drop two meteors on Konoha? What then? That's not a happy ending. All the antagonists escaped. 

I wouldn't have minded Madara 'losing' if he just got up, brushed himself off, then activated Rinnegan and said something like 'Now I'll get serious' or 'That's enough games, now it comes for real' with a final shot of the Kages being all surprised that nothing they did mattered to him at all ( why should it, he's an Edo?) and then he rushes them, then it fades and we don't know how it ends. Then yeah, what you said, mask breaking, Tobi being revealed, then perhaps Madara shows up at that point, Naruto asks about the Kages, and Madara does the whole 'They're ...not well' thing and we see all five defeated in a matter of minutes. THAT is an epic ending, not the antagonists all running away for zero reason.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't believe how many rage quitters there are already. OMG someone even RQ on my Hinata!

Next round, I raped a Killer Bee with Hinata and Neji/ Tenten supports. OMG she's awesome with that extra Jutsu! 99% health and the battle was done in 30 seconds.


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. The way they did just messed up the whole flow of the story.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 7, 2013)

Random said:


> Exactly. The way they did just messed up the whole flow of the story.



Ending was shit, what else can ya say 

Also


*Spoiler*: __ 



You notice how they NEVER found Yamato again? Like, no one even gave a flying fuck about him after he was stolen?

Good job CC2, that's a real happy ending for Yamato who's totally MIA!


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it not the same in the actual story?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 7, 2013)

Random said:


> Was it not the same in the actual story?




*Spoiler*: __ 



The difference is that the manga isn't over, they can still find him and have a happy ending. In the game they tried making that ending 'canon' and really happy, but Yamato was never found or heard from again. Little fucked up. 

I mean I couldn't give two shits about that ugly fuck but it's still REALLY fucked up if you think about it lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2013)

Fuck yamato, wood having mother fucker. Hope he rots. Atleast Anko is safe <3


----------



## MS81 (Mar 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Fuck yamato, wood having mother fucker. Hope he rots. Atleast Anko is safe <3



but his wood is not greater than Shodai's wood!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2013)

that's why its okay that he died


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2013)

It's okay, no one gives a fuck about him in the manga either, apparently.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 7, 2013)

A guy called me a spammer for using Neji. And he was the one staying away and throwing Shuriken all the time and spamming Masked Man Jutsu. Neji. A spammer. LOL


----------



## Daxter (Mar 7, 2013)

The Yamato hate chips away at my soul.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2013)

Daxter said:


> The Yamato hate chips away at my soul.


I love Yamato as as a character, but Kishi and CC2 don't.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 7, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> A guy called me a spammer for using Neji. And he was the one staying away and throwing Shuriken all the time and spamming Masked Man Jutsu. Neji. A spammer. LOL



apparently overwhelming taijutsu and perfectly timed substitutions makes one a spammer


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 7, 2013)

is awakening from the start allowed with every character?

ive noticed some characters don't go awakening like that or is that to limit the abuse of like susano'o , bijuu's, and the likes?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2013)

it depends on the character bro


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 7, 2013)

yeah depends on the character. i say next major installment they should give everybody an insta awakening + 2 extra jutsu (2 different) with L1/R1

i think they only gave that benefit to sarutobi. when he awakens he does 2 different jutsu, the water technique and mudwall


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 7, 2013)

So are those 7 slots at the bottom of the character select screen DLC?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 7, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I shall buy you the game, but you must pay me back.



Yesss, because I'm always very honourable when owing people money. 



Valiere said:


> yeah depends on the character. i say next major installment they should give everybody an insta awakening + 2 extra jutsu (2 different) with L1/R1
> 
> i think they only gave that benefit to sarutobi. when he awakens he does 2 different jutsu, the water technique and mudwall



OH Shyet. Sarutobi got updated? At least one of my mains didn't face complete damnation. Looking forward to using him again.  Does he look younger or is it still old Hiruzen?


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 7, 2013)

Chained my essays so was able to play some of the game today. I've played some of free battle and up until the end of the Kage Summit. 

So far, yeah, it's good. I mean, it's what I expected. The story mode is beautiful and the cutscenes have shown a huge level of progression over UNS2. That being said, the hack'n'slash feels a bit clunky thusfar but that could just be me sucking at it. 

As for the free battle it feels good. I think the new approach to awakenings has vastly improved them and I really appreciate what a beat they've made the 3rd Hokage. I've played as no new characters yet but it already feels fresh enough to keep me satisfied. I am a bit disappointed with the removal of combos though...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 7, 2013)

Yugito's speed is epic 



G.O.A.T. said:


> So are those 7 slots at the bottom of the character select screen DLC?



They're the Support only characters


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 7, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> OH Shyet. Sarutobi got updated? At least one of my mains didn't face complete damnation. Looking forward to using him again.  Does he look younger or is it still old Hiruzen?



prime hiruzen. he can use 3 different jutsu + Ougi
who else can do that in the game aside from the professor? nobody


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 7, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> They're the Support only characters



Oh ok. Who is it?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 7, 2013)

^The 5 Kage bodyguards, and Danzo's lapdogs


----------



## Jaga (Mar 7, 2013)

i'm playing all of story mode but for those too lazy:


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 7, 2013)

Kakashi is always my main for online play for some reason he is my golden ace in the hole. I'm getting the hang of Nagato some though and of course W.tobi and Madara Uchiha.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 7, 2013)

Valiere said:


> prime hiruzen. he can use 3 different jutsu + Ougi
> who else can do that in the game aside from the professor? nobody



Dragon Flame Bomb, Mudwall and a water technique? Looks like he's getting back up there.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 7, 2013)

Woah. The Story Mode is intense. Sure it drags here and there, but the scenes it does, it does really well. The Sasuke and Sakura bridge scene was fantastic. Got to the part where Naruto gets KCM.

CC2 needs to give us an update regarding the outrage over the lack of the Edo Kages. Because the fact that the story mode is so good and includes them is all the more disheartening.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 7, 2013)

I can see why the Edo Kages are not playable.

Thoses guys are annoying to fight against.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2013)

They left the door open for DLC


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 7, 2013)

No one has used the "4th Ninja War" option in Online Mode yet?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 7, 2013)

Darui is fucking awesome !

I mean seriously !


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 7, 2013)

getting my game tomorrow.. thinking of maining yagura online, is he any good? and is madara spammed online?


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 7, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Dragon Flame Bomb, Mudwall and a water technique? Looks like he's getting back up there.


yup, as far as i know he's the only one capable of 3 different jutsu. there might be others but thats the only one I have seen



Yagami1211 said:


> Darui is fucking awesome !
> 
> I mean seriously !



yeah he is, im gona start to main him


----------



## -JT- (Mar 7, 2013)

Seeing as I can get Storm 3 tomorrow, would you chaps recommend me getting it just to look at the pretty box art for a couple of weeks?  (seeing as I can't use my PS3 for two weeks still )


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

bijuu are the worst bosses in the whole game. i hate the horse, slug and bug they are so...fidgety!

fuck the programmer and anyone who thought this would be fun. it isn't and to those who say otherwise, fuck.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2013)

yeah definitely. the box art is great


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

fuck the 7 tailed bug  fuck that things programmer

i hate the flashbacks it cuts pacing. fuck this games story too.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 7, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> fuck the 7 tailed bug  fuck that things programmer



i died to that piece of shit 3 times.. it got bad to the point i wanted to drop the game

everytime u would die u had to fight them all over again


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 7, 2013)

A bug with the seven tails ?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2013)

I heard she's pretty ridiculous online too.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 7, 2013)

The camera really hurts that fight.

Not so much when you're using BM, though.

And yeah, Chomei is haxx


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

HOLY SHITicanplayaspregnantkushinathis games awesome.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2013)

My copy has been dispatched.


----------



## God Hand (Mar 7, 2013)

So I just watched the Gametrailers review, and they gave it a mediocre rating, so what are your opinions?

What I really want to know, is how it compares to Ninja Storm 2?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 7, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> bijuu are the worst bosses in the whole game. i hate the horse, slug and bug they are so...fidgety!
> 
> fuck the programmer and anyone who thought this would be fun. it isn't and to those who say otherwise, fuck.





bloodplzkthxlol said:


> HOLY SHITicanplayaspregnantkushinathis games awesome.



Lol you stuck at that part or something?



God Hand said:


> So I just watched the Gametrailers review, and they gave it a mediocre rating, so what are your opinions?
> 
> What I really want to know, is how it compares to Ninja Storm 2?



I would answer this, but have yet to get the game, sooo...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

how cN I attack when 7 tails keeps spamming? why are the flashbacks unskippable? why is tobi such a bitch? who'd pl;ay this again? whys kcm so buggy when you fight tobi before last phase? why do the bijuu gang up on you? that  aint fair. why dont they flinch?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2013)

God Hand said:


> So I just watched the Gametrailers review, and they gave it a mediocre rating, so what are your opinions?


Gametrailers like IGN's reviews I usually scoff at regardless.


----------



## -JT- (Mar 7, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> HOLY SHITicanplayaspregnantkushinathis games awesome.



You can play as Pregnant Kushina?!  

I'm annoyed that you spoiled that for me, but now we're only one step from Placenta Cannon Kurenai!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 7, 2013)

God Hand said:


> So I just watched the Gametrailers review, and they gave it a mediocre rating, so what are your opinions?
> 
> What I really want to know, is how it compares to Ninja Storm 2?



Gametrailers and anime games. 

Got my copy today. So far so good. Gameplay is similar to Storm 2, albeit with slight modifications here and there, but overall it's certainly more faithful to the anime and the series as a whole compared to the other games. I think it's just as good, if not better than Storm 2 in that regards to be honest.

Some of the cutscenes in the story mode are fucking gorgeous, though.


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

-JT- said:


> You can play as Pregnant Kushina?!
> 
> I'm annoyed that you spoiled that for me, but now we're only one step from Placenta Cannon Kurenai!



I wouldn't say "play". More like "walk".


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I'm annoyed that you spoiled that for me, but now we're only one step from Placenta Cannon Kurenai!


Never gets old.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone else tried the Jinchuriki boss fight on Legend mode? 

Sweet jeebus


----------



## Legend (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapter 4 is too much


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

there's no ninja move canceling. see these combos?

you can't do some of these.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 7, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> there's no ninja move canceling. see these combos?
> 
> you can't do some of these.



Oh rly ?


----------



## Pein (Mar 7, 2013)

anyone wanna play?


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 7, 2013)

God Hand said:


> So I just watched the Gametrailers review, and they gave it a mediocre rating, so what are your opinions?
> 
> What I really want to know, is how it compares to Ninja Storm 2?



I will say this, they do have a point about the anime QTE for some of these battles, I'm shocked they didn't add any  for the Kage Summit, the Danzou fight, vs Nagato, KinGin, Konan....there were just times I looked at this game I went, wait, shouldn't this be playable instead of cutscene? Other than that can't agree to much with the review.

Edit: And the final battle doesn't look fun, it looks more like a giant pain in the ass and alot of cursing.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

asuma gets a tiny little qte but not the others? ok.

also i missed how in practice mode you could stay in awakened form forever.

still stinks that not only did they lessen the combos, but they took out one completely.

you know, han's bijuu really reminds me of a donkey


----------



## Legend (Mar 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JRZlYx-TkM[/YOUTUBE]

My heart


----------



## God Hand (Mar 7, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I will say this, they do have a point about the anime QTE for some of these battles, I'm shocked they didn't add any  for the Kage Summit, the Danzou fight, vs Nagato, KinGin, Konan....there were just times I looked at this game I went, wait, shouldn't this be playable instead of cutscene? Other than that can't agree to much with the review.
> 
> Edit: And the final battle doesn't look fun, it looks more like a giant pain in the ass and alot of cursing.



So basically, a few minor annoyances aside, I should like this if I liked Storm 2 then.


----------



## Walkway (Mar 7, 2013)

Why did they make such a big deal out of secret actions as though there were going to be more than 3 more of them?

Ridiculous.

Also, I hate team battles. Singles for life.


----------



## Mako (Mar 7, 2013)

I managed to get through Chapter 2/Kage Summit Chapter without turning off my console from boredom.

But overall, it's pretty interesting so far. I am looking forward to finishing the remaining story by tomorrow night.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2013)

did you get to the naruto sasuke battle? pretty epic shizz


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 7, 2013)

Walkway said:


> Why did they make such a big deal out of secret actions as though there were going to be more than 3 more of them?
> 
> Ridiculous.
> 
> Also, I hate team battles. Singles for life.



lol i said the same thing. at first im like oshit i gotta complete legend if i wana see all the cutscenes but then realized its the same shit





Pein said:


> anyone wanna play?



lets play. we're both from the city so the connection should be good.

Reisaku (PSN) let me know its u though


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 7, 2013)

the 4 Edo Kages got trolled bigger than the sound 4 did in the first Storm game.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 7, 2013)

heh, u kno i nvr understood why they never added them in the game. they go and add all the jinchuriki who havent shown anything in the manga and they dont put those 4..


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 7, 2013)

Pein said:


> anyone wanna play?



I want to play. But, you know...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

i feel so bored already. got all the characters and everything.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i feel so bored already. got all the characters and everything.


Go enjoy the hell that is online.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 7, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> A guy called me a spammer for using Neji. And he was the one staying away and throwing Shuriken all the time and spamming Masked Man Jutsu. Neji. A spammer. LOL



Neji rapes, but Hinata can be considered worse since she has what Neji doesn't.



Jackieshann said:


> getting my game tomorrow.. thinking of maining yagura online, is he any good? and is madara spammed online?



Yes. Yes. Yagura is one of the strongest Jinchuuriki, and obviously Tobi, Madara, Nagato etc are going to be all over. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Has anyone else tried the Jinchuriki boss fight on Legend mode?
> 
> Sweet jeebus



I did all choices on Legend. Last fight was trash, CC2 failed there.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 7, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i feel so bored already. got all the characters and everything.



Same here. Haven't touched it since yesterday

I already knew this was going to happen but I decided to buy it for the sake of buying it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2013)

I found a girl's comb that is probably kushinas  but i got lost in the cloud, now i can't find my way back to sand to return it to the girl :l


----------



## ShisuiTheTruth (Mar 7, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I did all choices on Legend. Last fight was trash, CC2 failed there.


Honestly, the last fight was soooo hard to sit through after KNOWING what CC2 is capable of, the whole time I felt betrayed, ESPECIALLY when fighting 7 tails


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

blocking is your bff in the kcm vs bijuu & tobi fight.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 7, 2013)

ShisuiTheTruth said:


> Honestly, the last fight was soooo hard to sit through after KNOWING what CC2 is capable of, the whole time I felt betrayed, ESPECIALLY when fighting 7 tails



Seems a lot of people hate that damn thing lol


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2013)

Dat Zabuza and Haku fight, the feels.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Mar 7, 2013)

Its official. The 7 Tails is pure evil, the fact that you got to be in the air to hit it is annoying. My advice, take out the 4 tails quickly, after that just spam eight tails support till it goes down.

EDIT: Gonna restart battle to get this S rank. Wish me luck.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

remember to block & sub. sometimes they won't even flinch when you're hammering them. and the bug starts spamming that pixie dust and you can't get up,


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Mar 7, 2013)

Got an A for the beast battle, finally! Now the KCM vs tailed beast & tobi will be easy. Should get an S for the entire battle.

EDIT: Ya, the block really helped.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 7, 2013)

A couple of points on my second day of trying to beat the story:
1) The second Mizukage is officially the next Deidara in the game
2) LOL @ the noncanonness appearing everywhere
3) Damn, these jinchuriki are handing my ass to me


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

To be honest, I'm really disappointed with this games Story. It was so mediocre compared to what CC2 is capable of. The only boss fights that I thoroughly enjoyed was Naruto vs Sasuke and Kakashi vs Zabuza. The rest were just annoying and badly done. How are they even gonna save themselves in the next game with those last two fights vs Madara and Obitobi? Unless they say it was just a huge genjutsu.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Mar 7, 2013)

From what I'm guessing, after the manga is over. Their gonna make one massive game with all the characters and have the story from the beginning to the end.


----------



## Thor (Mar 7, 2013)

Man Hashirama is shit on this game. Tobirama is way better. Minato still has the best base mode in the game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

oh god no that would be such a chore...

onoki vs deidara, was probably my second least fave fight.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2013)

The Kin/Gin fight was irritating as fuck.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

i managed to survive that one with just a tiny grain of salt of health left.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 7, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> A couple of points on my second day of trying to beat the story:
> 1) The second Mizukage is officially the next Deidara in the game
> 2) LOL @ the noncanonness appearing everywhere
> 3) Damn, these jinchuriki are handing my ass to me



The second mizukage it's playable?! :amazed


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> The second mizukage it's playable?! :amazed



Sorry for being a buzzkill, but.... no.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

Random said:


> To be honest, I'm really disappointed with this games Story. It was so mediocre compared to what CC2 is capable of. The only boss fights that I thoroughly enjoyed was Naruto vs Sasuke and Kakashi vs Zabuza. The rest were just annoying and badly done. How are they even gonna save themselves in the next game with those last two fights vs Madara and Obitobi? Unless they say it was just a huge genjutsu.



That's what I've been saying!


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Mar 8, 2013)

Got the S rank an hr ago, but the seven swordsman, I keep on not getting an S. Don't know what i'm doing wrong where I have more than 50% of my health.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 8, 2013)

S is the highest rank you ucan get Omega 

what your probably not doing is the bonus requirement that really pulls the S into your court


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 8, 2013)

Random said:
			
		

> How are they even gonna save themselves in the next game with those last two fights vs Madara and Obitobi? Unless they say it was just a huge genjutsu.


Do what they did before. Use the proper plot points and act like the previous game never happened.

I mean Storm 2 never mentions the Prophecy, Minato says nothing of the masked man, Danzo is nonexistent, Tsunade never goes into her coma, the village is magically back to perfect condition at the end, and Sasuke VS Bee happens in some forest with no sign of Taka. This game paid no mind to any of those false details


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 8, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> From what I'm guessing, after the manga is over. Their gonna make one massive game with all the characters and *have the story from the beginning to the end.*



FUCK OUTTA HERE


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2013)

Fuck Madara

Fuck Tobi 

and Fuck Chomei.

serisoly fuck that fucking bug


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 8, 2013)

Its like I have to spam to win.

I mostly use War Tobi and Goofy Tobi.

Goofy Tobi's base has gotten a big buff. 
His jutsu does more damage and it can hit multiple times and hit even downed enemies. His combos are faster along with startup

War Tobi's jutsu can also hit downed enemies. I like to knockdown my enemies with a combo or throw. They'll never see it coming lol

I lose in the dumbest of ways. I started off 6-0 but now I went down.
Naruto is hax, his damage output is crazy if he combos you in base, and instant awakens to chain his new combo. 
All in all, Storm 3's online prompts turtling to some extent.
It will suck to be out of subs while an instant awaken type character combos you. Storm 3 is a whole new ballgame when it comes to online smh
btw I only play rank


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone know where the Timeline is for Naruto v.s. Pain and Sasuke v.s. Itachi? I can't find those two.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 8, 2013)

Chapter 4 was long as hell. I was too exhausted after that to even play the game without skipping cutscenes. I may as well have watched two to three episodes of Naruto. Fuck that shit 

I love Awakening Action. It seems to have been a nice way for characters to get two jutsu. Dat tricky CC2 

They need to hurry up with some damn, DLC, though. 
I need to main Trollkage.

KCM Naruto is epic. I'm glad they incorporated Instant Awakening in this game. It's intuitive, useful in a pinch, and leaves a lot of room for developing new strategy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah i agree about instant awakening


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 8, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Chapter 4 was long as hell. I was too exhausted after that to even play the game without skipping cutscenes. I may as well have watched two to three episodes of Naruto. Fuck that shit


But the feels man, think about them.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 8, 2013)

This game should be renamed the UCHIHA storm. Gosh so many Madara, War Tobi and Sasuke online. And they are always able to get the best cheapo supports with specific team names! Geez!


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> This game should be renamed the UCHIHA storm. Gosh so many Madara, War Tobi and Sasuke online. And they are always able to get the best cheapo supports with specific team names! Geez!



At least you can use your favorite and not feel bad about it  so many Sasuke's online I won't feel as though I have any originality using him myself.

...

Well, just gonna have to bring trigrams back with Neji, troll motherfuckers with the intangible Masked Man (with zero jutsu spam, lol scrubs), and throw in my own little bundle of elemental joy TenTen in the mix.

Possibly some cherry blossom action if I can deal with Sakura's nerf. 

...And maybe ...maybe Haku


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 8, 2013)

What do you mean by Sakura nerf ? SoloAccord she play the same as Storm 2 ,No?

Also has anyone notice that Tsunade doesn't say anything when she do her awakening 
Her combs are better tho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

My mains are Warnata and Warkura


----------



## Daxter (Mar 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> At least you can use your favorite and not feel bad about it  so many Sasuke's online I won't feel as though I have any originality using him myself.



Give it to me straight, because I know this feeling too (though I haven't yet mained a character as popular as Sasuke yet) - how's the Yagura scene looking? Too many?  I won't be getting the game for a while yet I found out so I'm kind of feeding off other people's inside knowledge haha.



> Well, just gonna have to bring trigrams back with Neji, troll motherfuckers with the intangible Masked Man (with zero jutsu spam, lol scrubs), and throw in my own little bundle of elemental joy TenTen in the mix.



Do it, Neji is underused and he's awesome.



> ...And maybe ...maybe Haku



Do it moar.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> What do you mean by Sakura nerf ? SoloAccord she play the same as Storm 2 ,No?



Tilt cancel being removed dropped the ability to better chain an opponent into a combo, and her range is NOT that great without it in my experience, but her aerial jutsu took a hit, she is now slower and doesn't travel as far. No instant Awaken, but its 'earlier' than it normally is and she has new awakening jutsu which is basically a heavy punch like her ultimate is. She's not nerfed to HELL, but she's definitely not the amazing version she was in Generations. 



Inuhanyou said:


> My mains are Warnata and Warkura



You a bad bitch 



Daxter said:


> Give it to me straight, because I know this feeling too (though I haven't yet mained a character as popular as Sasuke yet) - how's the Yagura scene looking? Too many?  I won't be getting the game for a while yet I found out so I'm kind of feeding off other people's inside knowledge haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest my time online is minimal since I'm still trying to debate on who to bring into battle, as well as finding some things to exploit  ( I recently discovered that KCM Naruto's tilt leaves him open for like three seconds after usage if it misses, a handy weakness to exploit) but I know by using him and playing him in Free Battle that both him and Yugito are going to excel on the online scene. Water Shield tilt is not only a shield, but a quick knock-down to anyone in front of you once used. His jutsu has amazing tracking, as I said before. Ultimate isn't slow, it's actually fairly quick. His combo speed is very impressive, and the weapon he wields just increases lethality with its range, so if someone slips out of a combo they can probably slip back in. Trust me, even without playing online, I know for a fact he is likely in many players preset team. He's THAT good. It just sucks since for those who are fans of characters, you'll probably be thrown in as 'just another high tier noob' for using a character you like. I like Sasuke, but his status just makes it difficult to use him for long since I like originality.

Oh I'll use him all right, too bad he didn't get Hinata's ability to drain chakra, instead he just drains the actual chakra bar ...meh. 

Haku, I'll see about, they didn't do much for him, not even an instant Awaken, and he's not even an abusable character. Blows for those of us who liked to use the underdogs, but in this new scene with way stronger characters and instant awakenings, it may just be harder to use him and expect to have a chance.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Fuck Madara
> 
> Fuck Tobi
> 
> ...



and fuck those unskippable cutscenes, it ruins the pace and flow!

who the hell in their right mind would want to play this part again? i sure as hell wouldn't. fuck if i care if i got a c! we all know the only good part about this last battle was the bijuu mode and even that drags on a liiiitle bit. i always imagined dat shroud to be his awakening

god i wish bijuu mode was playable  kyuubi head, kyuubi tails, freaking bijuu bomb rasengan! le sigh. i can dream.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 8, 2013)

Waiting for my copy to arrive is taking forever.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 8, 2013)

Fucking final battle.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Fucking final battle.



Yeah that cookie monster smiley is saying it all. Glad to see I wasn't the only one heavily disappointed in it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 8, 2013)

So much cursing!!!


----------



## Daxter (Mar 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> To be honest my time online is minimal since I'm still trying to debate on who to bring into battle, as well as finding some things to exploit  ( I recently discovered that KCM Naruto's tilt leaves him open for like three seconds after usage if it misses, a handy weakness to exploit) but I know by using him and playing him in Free Battle that both him and Yugito are going to excel on the online scene. Water Shield tilt is not only a shield, but a quick knock-down to anyone in front of you once used. His jutsu has amazing tracking, as I said before. Ultimate isn't slow, it's actually fairly quick. His combo speed is very impressive, and the weapon he wields just increases lethality with its range, so if someone slips out of a combo they can probably slip back in. Trust me, even without playing online, I know for a fact he is likely in many players preset team. He's THAT good. It just sucks since for those who are fans of characters, you'll probably be thrown in as 'just another high tier noob' for using a character you like. I like Sasuke, but his status just makes it difficult to use him for long since I like originality.
> 
> Oh I'll use him all right, too bad he didn't get Hinata's ability to drain chakra, instead he just drains the actual chakra bar ...meh.
> 
> Haku, I'll see about, they didn't do much for him, not even an instant Awaken, and he's not even an abusable character. Blows for those of us who liked to use the underdogs, but in this new scene with way stronger characters and instant awakenings, it may just be harder to use him and expect to have a chance.



Ah still, I appreciate your insight. I'm so torn about Yagura - on the one hand knowing CC2 surprisingly enough treated him very well and gave him a top tier moveset is exciting, and gets me pumped; on the other hand I know what people online do to characters they think will be powerful enough to fill the gaps in their skill... they abuse them. I'm not going to lie, hearing that he might fall into this group, you know the group well being a Sauce player, the ones I usually groan at everytime they pop up on my screen... man it bums me out hard. Still, the fact he's built so well keeps the fire burning, I just gotta play him now more than ever. I'm so ambivalent, why god why. 

As long as he hasn't seen any terrible nerfs, totally. Neji is very balanced and can be deadly depending on who's using him. I wish I could do him more justice than I do. He's a bit bland so people overlook him, but he shouldn't be taken lightly. He's a really good choice to play often with good practise. 

I used to love Haku but I wasn't quite skilled enough to be overly successful with him online. One of my first discussions in this series thread was about him and his merit actually, and while I love how quick and light he is, you have to be pro-tastic to own some of the heavy weights (at least on Gen for me, I don't know further back than that). I still use him, but casually, and it's still satisfying when you win with him for good reason. (True story I got called a spammer when using him once - by a player who beat me no less with just over half his life in tact still lol.)
However judging from your descriptions about instant awakenings, things are looking more bleak for him. :/ 

And speaking of, did I miss the explanation? If I have I'm sorry, but I have to ask - why is it only some characters get instant awakenings, while others don't? I'm already wary of this instant awakening buisness (it's given combo-gods a way to off me just that much faster), but it seems entirely pointless that only some were given the option? And it doesn't seem as if it was distributed to characters who need it or something (Haku seems one such case). I'm really confused.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Ah still, I appreciate your insight. I'm so torn about Yagura - on the one hand knowing CC2 surprisingly enough treated him very well and gave him a top tier moveset is exciting, and gets me pumped; on the other hand I know what people online do to characters they think will be powerful enough to fill the gaps in their skill... they abuse them. I'm not going to lie, hearing that he might fall into this group, you know the group well being a Sauce player, the ones I usually groan at everytime they pop up on my screen... man it bums me out hard. Still, the fact he's built so well keeps the fire burning, I just gotta play him now more than ever. I'm so ambivalent, why god why.
> 
> As long as he hasn't seen any terrible nerfs, totally. Neji is very balanced and can be deadly depending on who's using him. I wish I could do him more justice than I do. He's a bit bland so people overlook him, but he shouldn't be taken lightly. He's a really good choice to play often with good practise.
> 
> ...



It's easy to say that 'oh but I'm different, I don't abuse him!' but you can't help but feel that the guy you're playing is automatically lumping you with every other scrub out there who only uses the character you do because he or she is incredibly good, and not because they're a favorite of yours to begin with. Hell I fear using TenTen online and being considered bad because of her new perks, when I've been using her since Storm 2 against a friend competitively. Shit sucks. There are too many Sasuke's and Naruto's as is though, and though Sage Naruto has a new moveset, they still failed to adjust his jutsu speed. Still fast, still spammable. Very sad. I'd hate to use him and know that my opponent is probably thinking "Oh, another Sasuke, real original." because I would do that after the tenth Madara or Rinnegan Tobi I would find online. Well, you can't expect much less..

Eh, Neji's only bland because Part 2 wasn't kind to anyone other than Team Kakashi and Asuma. He was always good to me :3 I wanted to main him since Storm 2 was announced for Xbox, but as we all know, Storm 2 made combos impossible to use due to twitch subs and spam out the ass. 

Haku takes so much skill its ridiculous xD in fact if I saw a Haku player I wouldn't mind if he used a scrub support like Pain. Yugito got a version of his tilt, only WAY better lol. 

I guess CC2 didn't analyze everyone they should have, but for characters like Orochimaru, like Tsunade, like Haku, there is no excuse as to why they shouldn't get an instant awakening because not only are they underused, they are generally underwhelming in comparison to most heavyweight characters. I can sort of see why they'd stop Sakura or Tsunade from having it due to the tilt abuse, but that was removed. I guess they're afraid of people spamming the jutsu they have ...not that Sakura's is terrifying anymore because she got nerfed >.>. Honestly, not even Zabuza has instant Awakening, and if they got ANY feedback from Gen they should know that Zabuza was garbage in comparison to most of the entire cast. If they can give Kisame a ridiculous start-up speed, why not fix the slowest character in the game? Even Chouji's fat ass got a hella strong Instant awakening, but someone already underused like Orochimaru or Haku cannot?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

roushi kicks ass.

yugito also kicks ass.

hans a choochoo train

i think i found my jin team


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 8, 2013)

Game is badass


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 8, 2013)

The new awakening system really changes the game for me. It sounded so insignificant at first but now I've been playing the game for a while I have to say that it's very well done.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Mar 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jec1vANfbCE[/YOUTUBE]

Look at what the fake based uploaded- Lil B


----------



## Firaea (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone know any quicker methods of unlocking whatever there is to be unlocked via story mode side quests? 

Last I heard, doing side quests unlocks Survival or something, but I honestly can't be bothered to do the story mode side quests because I find them rather dull.

What quests are important for unlocking stuff, or is there any other way to unlock them (i.e via ryo or something)?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

Firaea said:


> What quests are important for unlocking stuff, or is there any other way to unlock them (i.e via ryo or something)?



Chouza and Inoichi offer a quest that involves you traveling to different villages to compete in a tournament that will, by the end, unlock Survival Mode. As far as importance goes, the only other one I know of is the Fragment with EMS Sasuke. To get that, get to the area just before the Hokage Mansion and talk to the frog, and just do what he says. When you get to about 5000 chakra fragments, go back to him and he'll mention a fragment in a 'far off land' and that's the last part of the 'story'.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 8, 2013)

Finished Chapter 4. Jesus, are they trying to depress people. Still, beautifully done.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Chouza and Inoichi offer a quest that involves you traveling to different villages to compete in a tournament that will, by the end, unlock Survival Mode. As far as importance goes, the only other one I know of is the Fragment with EMS Sasuke. To get that, get to the area just before the Hokage Mansion and talk to the frog, and just do what he says. When you get to about 5000 chakra fragments, go back to him and he'll mention a fragment in a 'far off land' and that's the last part of the 'story'.



That already sounds like a pain, but I'm glad there aren't more. I really dislike the story mode side quests. 



Jaruka said:


> Finished Chapter 4. Jesus, are they trying to depress people. Still, beautifully done.



That chapter was impressive indeed. The game has some truly golden parts, but I can't say the same for its entirety.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 8, 2013)

Finished the game last night. Love the game play and the presentation. However some things feel short handed. Choji vs the Gedo statue seemed really unnecessary. The edo kage feels disappointing as well.

I do realize that not ever edo showdown can be a cinematic one but still Kinkaku & Ginkaku had a much more major impact in the story. That should've been an event fight.

Wishlist of things that could've been tweaked.
Event fights:Guy vs Kisame, Mifune vs Hanzo, Ginkaku & Kinkaku vs Allied Forces, Edo Kages
How about the whole Mizukage missing during the war? lol 
Some of these chapters could've been clustered together. The whole turtle island arc should've been one thing.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 8, 2013)

This game is just cut scenes. Dear god what a waste of money.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

That's what CC2 is good at bro. Unless you've never played any of the other Naruto Ultimate Ninja games since 2003 or Asura's wrath you obviously know what your getting 

They are obviously catering to naruto fans who know what they are getting


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 8, 2013)

They just redid the anime and made it into a game. :mauve

Anyone encountered spammers yet?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

only 3 hack n slash levels? seriously? no kcm hack n slash level? he should have had a moment that resembled a scene from the manga. mini rasenshuriken anyone? remember how he turned the army into zetsuzilla?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

NeoKurama said:


> They just redid the anime and made it into a game. :mauve



Which is why i was annoyed about UNS1. THey could have made the whole anime in game form at that point and made it a good entry point for non fans


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 8, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Look at what the fake based uploaded- Lil B


We've been through this. Having a similar (not even the same) username to you doesn't make him fake. And if you really were the rapper you claim to be you would be flattered that someone chose to make a username based on you. So either you're a selfish fan claiming that only you may have a username based on a rapper you like or you're a jerk that doesn't like his own fans referencing you in their username. Which is it?


----------



## Random (Mar 8, 2013)

Daz Amazing said:


> This game is just cut scenes. Dear god what a waste of money.



You obviously didn't know much about CC2 when you bought the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 8, 2013)

Dammit Amazon, what part of "arrive on the release date" did you not understand?


----------



## Austin (Mar 8, 2013)

what character do you use to get the 50 hit combo trophy?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

hinata. you can use 64 palms and get 64


----------



## Random (Mar 8, 2013)

Zelo said:


> what character do you use to get the 50 hit combo trophy?



Just go to practice, set chakra to unlimited, and keep combo canceling to prolong your combo. 

I actually did it by accident. I was air comboing Sasuke with Hanzo when I realized I could just do it infinitely, so I just comboed him all the way up to the top of the stage, then I got the trophy. I ended doing a 100+ hit combo.

Or just use Hinata and get of the 64 palm


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> only 3 hack n slash levels? seriously? *no kcm hack n slash level?* he should have had a moment that resembled a scene from the manga. mini rasenshuriken anyone? remember how he turned the army into zetsuzilla?



You'd be wrong!

After you complete the main story, there will be a point where there will be Zetsu's posing as other ninjas and hiding throughout the world ( basically another excuse to fight the whole cast like in Storm 2 ) and by the end you head off with other shinobi to confront the remnants of Tobi's army, leading to a KCM Naruto hack and slash mode, finishing with a single zetsuzilla to battle.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 8, 2013)

And Mini-Rasenshuriken is his tilt


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You'd be wrong!
> 
> After you complete the main story, there will be a point where there will be Zetsu's posing as other ninjas and hiding throughout the world ( basically another excuse to fight the whole cast like in Storm 2 ) and by the end you head off with other shinobi to confront the remnants of Tobi's army, leading to a KCM Naruto hack and slash mode, finishing with a single zetsuzilla to battle.





where? how? i've beaten story mode, is this side quest gonna take long?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 8, 2013)

Random said:


> You obviously didn't know much about CC2 when you bought the game.



You're right. lesson learned.



Inuhanyou said:


> Which is why i was annoyed about UNS1. THey could have made the whole anime in game form at that point and made it a good entry point for non fans



Exacto. Someone sees my point.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> where? how? i've beaten story mode, is this side quest gonna take long?



It'll take a long time, yes. It starts with you getting a letter that Killer Bee is waiting at the gate to Konoha for you, and it ends up a Zetsu posing as him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like everyone likes the Instant Awakening feature, specially when it comes to KCM Naruto. And everyone seems put off by the final battle. 

Guess I'll enjoy as much as I can of him under this new system and cross fingers so that he gets a slot for the next game.

I'll try to get my copy ASAP today or in the following days.



Motochika said:


> Finished the game last night. Love the game play and the presentation. However some things feel short handed. Choji vs the Gedo statue seemed really unnecessary. The edo kage feels disappointing as well.
> 
> I do realize that not ever edo showdown can be a cinematic one but still Kinkaku & Ginkaku had a much more major impact in the story. That should've been an event fight.
> 
> ...



I think another event fight or Boss fight that should've been in the game was one involving Nagato. Just so that we could see  in the finale of that Boss fight. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> And Mini-Rasenshuriken is his tilt



I think it is the same for when you use him free battle while using Instant Awakening right? I've noticed that the moveset of the characters, at least the ones you are using, doesn't change in the hack and slash fights of story mode.

Would've been awesome if they also gave him the Rasenshuriken kind of attack he did against the 3rd Raikage.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Possibly some cherry blossom action if I can deal with Sakura's nerf.



So after awakening and raping my friend's Hinata for about 7 seconds and the match ending quickly, I'm starting to think that Sakura got a boost in power rather than a nerf. Sure, the jutsu is not as effective as it once was, but her Awakening jutsu just makes her a savage.

Sakura, welcome back to my Main fold


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

WHich is why i combine both their powers for maximum damage


----------



## Motochika (Mar 8, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think another event fight or Boss fight that should've been in the game was one involving Nagato. Just so that we could see  in the finale of that Boss fight.




I forgot to mention that one. That would've been a good event match.

I guess another peeve would've been the final fight as well. No Kakashi and Guy?  Say whaaaaa! Seriously that blew my mind.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 8, 2013)

Daz Amazing said:


> This game is just cut scenes. Dear god what a waste of money.



lol yeah felt like i was watching a really long boring movie as appose to playing a game


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 8, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks like everyone likes the Instant Awakening feature, specially when it comes to KCM Naruto. And everyone seems put off by the final battle.


It's mostly the part where you have to fight the other beasts using just KCM 



> I think it is the same for when you use him free battle while using Instant Awakening right? I've noticed that the moveset of the characters, at least the ones you are using, doesn't change in the hack and slash fights of story mode.
> 
> Would've been awesome if they also gave him the Rasenshuriken kind of attack he did against the 3rd Raikage.



Yeah it's the same in free battle. But that guided Rasenshuriken would've made a nice grab


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2013)

Motochika said:


> I forgot to mention that one. That would've been a good event match.
> 
> I guess another peeve would've been the final fight as well. No Kakashi and Guy?  Say whaaaaa! Seriously that blew my mind.



Good indeed. Much more considering the beast that Nagato is in the game, something like getting a QTE sequence where he uses his Asura canon and you have like to avoid it, unlike the manga where he couldn't. 

I think they'll easily revamp some of the stuff from the finale battle, like just omitting the Naruto vs Tobi thing but keeping intact the way you dealt with the Jinchuurikis and their Bijuus in this game. Or they make you fight ahead Tobi first as base Naruto and when he's about to lose they make them arrive just like 



Hydro Spiral said:


> It's mostly the part where you have to fight the other beasts using just KCM



Oh I see. Sounds troublesome without going first into Bijuu Mode like in the manga. D:



Hydro Spiral said:


> it's the same in free battle. But that guided Rasenshuriken would've made a nice grab



A grab huh? I wouldn't have a complain with that.  I just want that little move in his moveset in some way. 

So in this game he's been upgraded and has a variation of Bijuu Bullet in his first simple combo, Rasenrangan, Rasenkyuugan, Planetary Rasengan as a jutsu and the mini FRS & Gamahiro stompage as a tilt.

He just needs a better aerial move (no change in it nor extra hits like in Generations), a grab as you said and I guess an Ougi. Vouching for Super mini Bijuudama for it. And an Awakening to make him complete.

Bijuu Mode.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> It just sucks since for those who are fans of characters, you'll probably be thrown in as 'just another high tier noob' for using a character you like. I like Sasuke, but his status just makes it difficult to use him for long since I like originality.



Yep. Happened to me all the time in Storm 2 and Generations. Like you though, there were luckily some low-tier chars I could main with pride, like Hiruzen, Haku, and PTS Temari.



> Oh I'll use him all right, too bad he didn't get Hinata's ability to drain chakra, instead he just drains the actual chakra bar ...meh.



You mean to tell me there's a difference between draining chakra, and draining the chakra  bar? 



> Haku, I'll see about, they didn't do much for him, not even an instant Awaken, and he's not even an abusable character. Blows for those of us who liked to use the underdogs, but in this new scene with way stronger characters and instant awakenings, it may just be harder to use him and expect to have a chance.



So people without insta-awakening are no match for those with the capability? Has the ball game changed that much?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You mean to tell me there's a difference between draining chakra, and draining the chakra  bar?
> 
> 
> 
> So people without insta-awakening are no match for those with the capability? Has the ball game changed that much?



Yes, you can drain the total capacity of the chakra bar in general, or the total amount of chakra that is in stock that the user has. Neji can take away from the bar and lower both that and the capacity, whereas Hinata only appears to lower from the amount of chakra accumulated. 

Well I'm certain those who don't instant awaken can still take on those that can, it's just going to be difficult if you're trying to main a lower-tier character like, say, Haku. You'll need to play much harder, MUCH harder, against a competent opponent. His awakening jutsu are just ice mirrors as a shield and a 'knock down' effect by being hit from the initial launch. Nothing special. Really disappointed that was all they could do for him, especially since his role in the boss fight was really minimal.

In regards to using 'underdog' characters with pride, TenTen's become so useful I probably won't find myself comfortable using her online anymore either if I see too much of her. Shame, been using her since Storm 2, before she was 'good'. But, you know, people liking characters for the wrong reasons and all. Pretty much what happened to Kiba.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> roushi kicks ass.
> 
> yugito also kicks ass.
> 
> ...



I was not expecting yugito  to be as good as she is


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Yes, you can drain the total capacity of the chakra bar in general, or the total amount of chakra that is in stock that the user has. Neji can take away from the bar and lower both that and the capacity, whereas Hinata only appears to lower from the amount of chakra accumulated.
> 
> Well I'm certain those who don't instant awaken can still take on those that can, it's just going to be difficult if you're trying to main a lower-tier character like, say, Haku. You'll need to play much harder, MUCH harder, against a competent opponent. His awakening jutsu are just ice mirrors as a shield and a 'knock down' effect by being hit from the initial launch. Nothing special. Really disappointed that was all they could do for him, especially since his role in the boss fight was really minimal.
> 
> In regards to using 'underdog' characters with pride, TenTen's become so useful I probably won't find myself comfortable using her online anymore either if I see too much of her. Shame, been using her since Storm 2, before she was 'good'. But, you know, people liking characters for the wrong reasons and all. Pretty much what happened to Kiba.



Oh, so you can reduce the chakra container and the chakra contents now? That shit's OP, if used properly. 

And if Haku managed to get an update, no matter how small, that would be enough for me to continue using him as a main throughout Storm 3. I'm no stranger of the "working thrice as hard" motif. I'm sure I can continue my ass-kicking with him in Storm 3, as can you.  Though not possessing the game gives me no merit on these claims.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Oh, so you can reduce the chakra container and the chakra contents now? That shit's OP, if used properly.
> 
> And if Haku managed to get an update, no matter how small, that would be enough for me to continue using him as a main throughout Storm 3. I'm no stranger of the "working thrice as hard" motif. I'm sure I can continue my ass-kicking with him in Storm 3, as can you.  Though not possessing the game gives me no merit on these claims.



Yeah but you know the community, the large and hard to approach characters are always more popular than the tactical ones that demand actual skills to work with 

Yeah but its mirrors bro, when you find a good use for them let me know, they only seem to be good for a quick uninterrupted chakra regain but that's abo--- ...wait ....no...I have an idea for them, but it doesn't redeem it entirely. Also, Yagura basically has a version of his tilt, only the bombs remain and she recovers faster. Isn't that just a bit fucked up or what? :amazed


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 8, 2013)

Yugito has the same voice actor as Yourichi
 

on another note,I been knocking hoes left and right with Ino


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Yeah but you know the community, the large and hard to approach characters are always more popular than the tactical ones that demand actual skills to work with
> 
> Yeah but its mirrors bro, when you find a good use for them let me know, they only seem to be good for a quick uninterrupted chakra regain but that's abo--- ...wait ....no...I have an idea for them, but it doesn't redeem it entirely.* Also, Yagura basically has a version of his tilt, only the bombs remain and she recovers faster. Isn't that just a bit fucked up or what?* :amazed



Very true. Also glad you decided to hold your tongue about that idea. I like to try these things out myself before hearing suggestions. 

Also, by Yagura, I think you mean _Yugito,_ seeing as you mentioned they have the same tilt. I also think to that as some bullshit. Haku had more influence in the actual plot and CC2 gives a fodder jin more firepower than a character they've forgotten to include in Storm 1 (and we all know if Haku/Zabuza were in Storm 1, they would be well-rounded bamfs right now).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> Yugito has the same voice actor as Yourichi



and Kagome from inuyasha


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Very true. Also glad you decided to hold your tongue about that idea. I like to try these things out myself before hearing suggestions.
> 
> Also, by Yagura, I think you mean _Yugito,_ seeing as you mentioned they have the same tilt. I also think to that as some bullshit. Haku had more influence in the actual plot and CC2 gives a fodder jin more firepower than a character they've forgotten to include in Storm 1 (and we all know if Haku/Zabuza were in Storm 1, they would be well-rounded bamfs right now).



Well Jesus you need to get it so you experience the madness that is barely-touched Haku!

Yeah Yugito sorry, haven't slept in ..-counts- seventeen hours, though I may be butchering the math.  Haku got mouth-fucked by CC2 and they made him swallow based on Yugito's epic tilt >.> if you think Haku was wronged in Storm 1, can't wait for you to see his fodder status in the boss fight. He should've gotten a few more quick-time events before being used as death (lol Edo) fodder.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

im honestly not having fun with online.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 8, 2013)

Online truly is a bit of an Uchihafest 

Granted, I like using Madara & Saucy myself


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> and Kagome from inuyasha



LIES!!!


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 8, 2013)

Utakata is the strongest person in the game!!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> LIES!!!



Not a lie. The first thing i thought when i first heard Yoruichi's female voice is of an older, more mature version of Kagome.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

is madara really that op?

his fire wall jutsu is short-mid range and can only do it 3 times if you have full chakra bar

his tilt sucks

its hard to combo into his grab

ect. just to name a few


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

His range is a bitch mid combo, but other than that I never found him that overpowered. 

Just inevitably going to be overused.

...Wait, his jutsu spread could be considered bad if you can't dodge in time and the explosion engulfs you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Utakata is the *Cheapest *person in the game!!!!!



Fixed for you


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah. people still spam itachi's tilt.


----------



## EternalSusanoo (Mar 8, 2013)

I honestly don't think Madara is all that great, good yeah, not great. One thing other people didn't really mention is I think his attacks are just kind of slow. He's easy to just get behind and kick the shit out of him while he's mid combo. That's what I've found when I play with friends anyway because I've got a buddy who uses him all the time. He's just as good as reanimated Itachi or EMS Sasuke. The 4th Hokage will kick the shit out of anyone in the game hands down, now he's a bad ass lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Well Jesus you need to get it so you experience the madness that is barely-touched Haku!
> 
> Yeah Yugito sorry, haven't slept in ..-counts- seventeen hours, though I may be butchering the math.  Haku got mouth-fucked by CC2 and they made him swallow based on Yugito's epic tilt >.> if you think Haku was wronged in Storm 1, can't wait for you to see his fodder status in the boss fight. He should've gotten a few more quick-time events before being used as death (lol Edo) fodder.



Yes what CC2 did to Haku was..  very descriptive.  Also bummed to hear Haku had a lol-performance in that Boss Battle. Even more disheartening to know that Zabuza didn't get updated at all (or did he?). Still wondering what the fuck went wrong with CC2 while they were making him for Generations.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> is madara really that op?
> 
> his fire wall jutsu is short-mid range and can only do it 3 times if you have full chakra bar
> 
> ...



Relax, guys. More than half of the pros haven't even gotten the game yet.  The first few days deals with the hubbub of new characters and trying mechanics. The actual formulated assaults come later in the game's life. This happens every time, since Storm 2.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yes what CC2 did to Haku was..  very descriptive.  Also bummed to hear Haku had a lol-performance in that Boss Battle. Even more disheartening to know that Zabuza didn't get updated at all (or did he?).



His Awakening Jutsu is literally Water Dragon Jutsu again, only at a lower altitude. You decide if he's 'updated', lol. I'd prefer if his awakening is demon of hidden mist mode they'd make his attacks more savage. Enough of that girly kick shit.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 8, 2013)

EternalSusanoo said:


> The 4th Hokage will kick the shit out of anyone in the game hands down, now he's a bad ass lol.



About that, when he trows his Kunai for Flying Raijin, the thing actually follows you a bit 

You have to guard, rather than jump to the side to dodge, otherwise, you *will* be caught in that move


----------



## EternalSusanoo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> About that, when he trows his Kunai for Flying Raijin, the thing actually follows you a bit
> 
> You have to guard, rather than jump to the side to dodge, otherwise, you *will* be caught in that move



Really? Hm, I never noticed. Guess I'll have to watch out next time I play as him. Thanks for the heads up. Learning something new every day lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> His Awakening Jutsu is literally Water Dragon Jutsu again, only at a lower altitude. You decide if he's 'updated', lol. I'd prefer if his awakening is demon of hidden mist mode they'd make his attacks more savage. Enough of that girly kick shit.



Lol.. the guy has canon moves. What happened to Great Waterfall Jutsu? They couldn't make that an awakening technique? I'll forgive CC2 for excluding some characters due to how the plot is currently going, but failing to effectively update existing characters is fucking lazy, no question about it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

they gave madara almighty push which he never showed

they gave tobi some fire jutsu which he never showed

they let hinata keep her 64 palm barrier which was filler


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 8, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> they let hinata keep her 64 palm barrier which was filler


Filler based on Hyuga style. Really all that's filler about it is the name.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 8, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Filler based on Hyuga style. Really all that's filler about it is the name.



It's still filler regardless. All these characters got things they've never implied having at all in the series, but they can't give less fortunate characters _canon techniques._


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

i think i mastered yugito, roshi and han less then 30 minutes. not because im good, but because the movesets are so...short. 

back in my generation days i mostly played in practice mode because i loved finding out what kind of fancy combos i could fix up.

hanzo is fun though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

She never did the technique, hence filler 

Its as canon as Ino using flowers


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 8, 2013)

Hinata's jutsu should be jerking Naruto off.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> She never did the technique, hence filler
> 
> Its as canon as Ino using flowers


My point is it's filler built from Hyuga canon. It's taking a style the Hyuga know and turning it into a technique for Hinata. Ino's flowers are just "she sells flowers, that's her power".


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Hinata's jutsu should be jerking Naruto off.



She wishes


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> My point is it's filler built from Hyuga canon. It's taking a style the Hyuga know and turning it into a technique for Hinata. Ino's flowers are just "she sells flowers, that's her power".



And Ino's is filler built from her flower shop, your point?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 8, 2013)

So, who're the ones being abused online currently?

I intend to main Minato, but I hope he isn't one of the guys getting abused.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

madara, sasuke and masked man


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2013)

yagura is getting used allot


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

i felt...for the lack of a better word: dirty when i played as madara. iunno, i guess thats my anti uchiha self talking but i only used him once online.

anyone else hate the extra wait they put in during the up combo finishers? like with tobirama's, you can't ninja move cancel out of it.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 8, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> My point is it's filler built from Hyuga canon. It's taking a style the Hyuga know and turning it into a technique for Hinata. Ino's flowers are just "she sells flowers, that's her power".



That's irrelevant. Her technique does not exist outside the game. It was never shown nor implied in the manga.



Firaea said:


> So, who're the ones being abused online currently?
> 
> I intend to main Minato, but I hope he isn't one of the guys getting abused.



But Minato has been abused since Storm 2.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 8, 2013)

Chomei is that bad?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> ...Fuck Choumei...



wise man saying;

pain is the only way to understand each other.

edit: well fuck i thought i could just, go through the timeline and play as bijuu mode kurama shroud vs bijuu, but no. if you wanna play the only good part about that fight, you gotta do the whole thing over again. from the sixth paths, to kcm vs tobi/bijuu and long kurama flashbacks, UUUGH


----------



## Firaea (Mar 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> But Minato has been abused since Storm 2.



Well, truedat, but I thought maybe with all the changes he'd be less abused. 

I really want to main Jiraiya, but he's just terrible to play as in Free Battle.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 8, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Chomei is that bad?



Well, perhaps not, if you prefer running around like a little bitch and waiting for a long ass time for your Bee support to recharge continuously from the very beginning of the fight when you start off against Yugito and Yagura. Though I wouldn't offer too much degradation to running around like a bitch because that seems to be the only way to achieve the "Finish the battle with 60% of your health remaining" requirement.

Literally, you fight the Jinchurikki, fight Matatabi and Isobu (this is one of the easier parts, mind you), fight Tobi (granted, Tobi is easy as fuck, so you should solo him without taking any damage whatsoever), fight Kokuo and Saiken, fight Tobi again, fight Son Goku and Choumei (holy shit, you can't even fucking hit Choumei with your combos because all he does is fly around), and then solo Tobi one more time. All of this is done without ANY health recovery and no items. Good luck with that shit on Legendary. It's doable, but it's a pain in the ass. Took me a good three tries or so, and it tries my patience. 



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> wise man saying;
> 
> pain is the only way to understand each other.
> 
> edit: well fuck i thought i could just, go through the timeline and play as bijuu mode kurama shroud vs bijuu, but no. if you wanna play the only good part about that fight, you gotta do the whole thing over again. from the sixth paths, to kcm vs tobi/bijuu and long kurama flashbacks, UUUGH


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 8, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Well, truedat, but I thought maybe with all the changes he'd be less abused.
> 
> I really want to main Jiraiya, but he's just terrible to play as in Free Battle.



Ain't nothing gonna stop Minato from being abused, both in-game and in-story. 

Jiraiya used to be my main in Storm 2, his continuous lack of updates made it hard to continue using him.  Though the combo cancelling did help negate his slow attacks. I'm surprised CC2 left him untouched for Storm 3. WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO THE STUFF HE DID DURING HIS FIGHT WITH PEIN? Where did L1 for Ma and R1 for Pa go? Couldn't that be his insta-awakening jutsu in Storm 3? There's so much common sense... I don't know what happened to CC2.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 8, 2013)

Fought a swimsuit Tsunade online yesterday. 


My eyes may never recover. Yuck.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 8, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Fought a swimsuit Tsunade online yesterday.
> 
> 
> My eyes may never recover. Yuck.



Fanservice gone wrong? What do, CC2? 


Then again, she's like..50+? I don't remember


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Well, perhaps not, if you prefer running around like a little bitch and waiting for a long ass time for your Bee support to recharge continuously from the very beginning of the fight when you start off against Yugito and Yagura. Though I wouldn't offer too much degradation to running around like a bitch because that seems to be the only way to achieve the "Finish the battle with 60% of your health remaining" requirement.
> 
> Literally, you fight the Jinchurikki, fight Matatabi and Isobu (this is one of the easier parts, mind you), fight Tobi (granted, Tobi is easy as fuck, so you should solo him without taking any damage whatsoever), fight Kokuo and Saiken, fight Tobi again, fight Son Goku and Choumei (holy shit, you can't even fucking hit Choumei with your combos because all he does is fly around), and then solo Tobi one more time. All of this is done without ANY health recovery and no items. Good luck with that shit on Legendary. It's doable, but it's a pain in the ass. Took me a good three tries or so, and it tries my patience.



those unskipable kurama flashbacks inbetween the fights, words can't describe how much i hate them. they break up the flow and they drag on too!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 8, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Well, perhaps not, if you prefer running around like a little bitch and waiting for a long ass time for your Bee support to recharge continuously from the very beginning of the fight when you start off against Yugito and Yagura. Though I wouldn't offer too much degradation to running around like a bitch because that seems to be the only way to achieve the "Finish the battle with 60% of your health remaining" requirement.
> 
> Literally, you fight the Jinchurikki, fight Matatabi and Isobu (this is one of the easier parts, mind you), fight Tobi (granted, Tobi is easy as fuck, so you should solo him without taking any damage whatsoever), fight Kokuo and Saiken, fight Tobi again, fight Son Goku and Choumei (holy shit, you can't even fucking hit Choumei with your combos because all he does is fly around), and then solo Tobi one more time. All of this is done without ANY health recovery and no items. Good luck with that shit on Legendary. It's doable, but it's a pain in the ass. Took me a good three tries or so, and it tries my patience.


I know what you mean, I'm doing that fight right now, fuck this shit.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> That's irrelevant. Her technique does not exist outside the game. It was never shown nor implied in the manga.


Who cares? It's still a technique she's used (even if it's only in the anime and spin-offs) that's based on the fighting style of her clan. It's canon, anime canon. My original point was just that it has an understandable origin, that was all.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> And Ino's is filler built from her flower shop, your point?



Actually it's based on something she did when she was like seven. Sakura and her were talking, and then some kids go up to them and pick on Sakura. Ino takes a poisoness flower and throws it at a kids forehead, where its' stem penetrates the kids forehead. 

Of course these are little details, but whatever. 

Also for those of you complaining about Chomei, I heard you can just use chakra shuriken to break through its range attacks. I personally haven't tried it so I'm not sure if it's 100% accurate, but it's worth a thought.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> It's still filler regardless. All these characters got things they've never implied having at all in the series, but they can't give less fortunate characters _canon techniques._



This really upsets me, freaking favoritism of cc2


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

and how the flying fuck did i KNOW that you'd get something (hokage naruto in this case) if you had storm 2/generations saved? i foresaw this! i didn't think they do this but they did. smh XD


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 8, 2013)

This last fight is taking me ages.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 8, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Who cares? It's still a technique she's used (even if it's only in the anime and spin-offs) that's based on the fighting style of her clan. It's canon, anime canon. My original point was just that it has an understandable origin, that was all.



The people who're interested in characters getting updates they deserve care. Your remark came from bloodplzkthxlol naming people who have non-canon techniques, including Hinata. He has a point about what he said. There are so many characters with things they've shown in the manga that is no where to be seen in the game, but random characters get silly costumes/jutsu that has no merit in the manga. There's also no such thing as anime canon. That's something you yourself made up to back on your baseless claims. Nice try. Hinata's jutsu doesn't exist in the story.



Suigetsu said:


> This really upsets me, freaking favoritism of cc2



Yeah that's starting to get to me now too. Seems Storm 3 was poorly implemented in terms of updates. Some characters having instant-awakening but not all, some characters getting new jutsu for their awakening, but not all... This form of unbalance ruins what CC2 has been standing for since they introduced online.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF6vWcc1SO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 8, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Also for those of you complaining about Chomei, I heard you can just use chakra shuriken to break through its range attacks. I personally haven't tried it so I'm not sure if it's 100% accurate, but it's worth a thought.



Yeah, I just tried that actually. It's more bearable with that trick, but still a bit more of a hassle than it should be lol

Seriously, I think they should've had KCM fight against the  for phase 2 instead.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2013)

Orochimaru i sooo disapointing to play with, he needs an update


----------



## jonzzz (Mar 8, 2013)

is anyone else bothered by how fucking ridiculously strong hanzo is? Like borderline broken. Everything in his kit is the best. Long, fast grab. Melee that shuts down everything around you so you can't get help from supports. Fast jutsu that knocks back. Like his kit flows so fucking well it's in the league of masked man.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 8, 2013)

Did anyone else notice that you can use custom soundtracks on PS3? I'm enjoying that fairly well.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Ain't nothing gonna stop Minato from being abused, both in-game and in-story.
> 
> Jiraiya used to be my main in Storm 2, his continuous lack of updates made it hard to continue using him.  Though the combo cancelling did help negate his slow attacks. I'm surprised CC2 left him untouched for Storm 3. WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO THE STUFF HE DID DURING HIS FIGHT WITH PEIN? Where did L1 for Ma and R1 for Pa go? Couldn't that be his insta-awakening jutsu in Storm 3? There's so much common sense... I don't know what happened to CC2.



I mained Jiraiya in Storm 2 too, but since I'm not a particularly skilled player and I'm not a spammer either, I pretty much got my ass handed to me all the time. 

Boss battle Jiraiya was fucking awesome though. I can't understand how CC2 can make him so amazing in the boss but screw him up so terribly. I'd even go as far as to say that Jiraiya and Sage Mode Jiraiya should be two separate characters - TBH that'd be much more meaningful than two Gaaras or two Itachis (especially when they're almost the same) taking multiple slots.

Still, the LEAST they could've done was give him an insta-awakening jutsu.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

jonzzz said:


> is anyone else bothered by how fucking ridiculously strong hanzo is? Like borderline broken. Everything in his kit is the best. Long, fast grab. Melee that shuts down everything around you so you can't get help from supports. Fast jutsu that knocks back. Like his kit flows so fucking well it's in the league of masked man.



i have been playing with him for a while and he's probably my favorite.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 8, 2013)

Firaea said:


> I mained Jiraiya in Storm 2 too, but since I'm not a particularly skilled player and I'm not a spammer either, I pretty much got my ass handed to me all the time.
> 
> Boss battle Jiraiya was fucking awesome though. I can't understand how CC2 can make him so amazing in the boss but screw him up so terribly. I'd even go as far as to say that Jiraiya and Sage Mode Jiraiya should be two separate characters - TBH that'd be much more meaningful than *two Gaaras or two Itachis (especially when they're almost the same) taking multiple slots.*



I still don't even get the reasoning behind that.

There are several characters in the game with more than one variant per slot already. What was so different about Gaara, Chouji, B & Itachi? 

Those 4 slots could've been the Edo Kages


----------



## General Mael Radec (Mar 8, 2013)

i dont get how the win/lose system works in online ranked match. after every battle i get a red and blue point... anyone care to explain?


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't understand the gaming community. Was playing some Player matches upon the other's request, and we each won five rounds. He was rampaging with Hanzo, Madara, War Tobi, Nagato, Hinata and Sasuke, with the usual OP supports. I used Ino, Neji, yagura, Yugito, Fuu and Tenten(only once for the last match, against Sasuke). And later he said I spammed. What? In this game you keep pressing the circle or square button, right? Look at the number of OP characters on his list. Hanzo is a real beast, especially with Mifune as an Attack support. And madara's combos are crazy scary with that reach of his Susanno shield. Sheesh I wish people will be more gracious about losing that one round to Tenten, especially since his Sasuke was awakened as well. (His Awakening is crazy OP, way more than in Generations or Itachi's)


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

ikr? there's no way around his suanoo, no point in subbing cuz you'll just get hit again. no point in blocking cuz your block will break. i guess run?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

hanzo for top tier


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 8, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ikr? there's no way around his suanoo, no point in subbing cuz you'll just get hit again. no point in blocking cuz your block will break. i guess run?



I only managed to reduce the damage by calling out my supports and using Tenten's Kunai Bombs to keep that giant Awakening at bay. The Bashosen is useful also for giant Awakening attacks from a distance. 

But yes, it's so overly OP in this game


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of negativity??


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 9, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- isn't there any way I can save during the big Biju fight without reverting back to the first jinchuuriki fight? This is killing me man! 
P.S. Fuck the 7 tails!


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't wait to fight this menacing 7 Tails.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 9, 2013)

UGGGGHHH

_FUK_ these hyper aggressive Team 7 players  

What is this, Storm 2?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yeah, I just tried that actually. It's more bearable with that trick, but still a bit more of a hassle than it should be lol
> 
> Seriously, I think they should've had KCM fight against the  for phase 2 instead.



I actually think that their V2 could've been put in their movesets in some way. Like in Roushi's case when he goes "magma man" in one of his combos's finisher and he punches you with so much strenght you are sent flying. It would've looked a bit random to see them change to their V2, but also a nice addition to their attacks. 



Firaea said:


> I mained Jiraiya in Storm 2 too, but since I'm not a particularly skilled player and I'm not a spammer either, I pretty much got my ass handed to me all the time.
> 
> Boss battle Jiraiya was fucking awesome though. I can't understand how CC2 can make him so amazing in the boss but screw him up so terribly. *I'd even go as far as to say that Jiraiya and Sage Mode Jiraiya should be two separate characters - TBH that'd be much more meaningful than two Gaaras or two Itachis (especially when they're almost the same) taking multiple slots.*
> 
> Still, the LEAST they could've done was give him an insta-awakening jutsu.



Agreed. I think this is another thing we have to stress to CC2: that Awakened characters like Sage Jiraiya in this case are the ones that deserve to have a slot. And to be more precise, we want Storm 2's story mode Sage Jiraiya.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 9, 2013)

This is the first suggestion that I will be submitting to CC2:



> Dear CyberConnect 2,
> 
> I bring to your attention that Jiraiya has been rather under-represented in your games. Merit must be given for how excellently presented he is in the Pain Boss Battle that was in Storm 2, but he nonetheless plays too slow and is not at all updated in Storm 3.
> 
> ...




I will most likely be submitting more suggestions for other characters (e.g. Konan, Tsunade) in future when I have time.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2013)

i'd rather let the finisher of sage jiraiya be the sword he stabs animal realm with instead of a rasengan. adds more flavor.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 9, 2013)

So, so far which has been the best storm game?
Generations?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Can't wait to fight this menacing 7 Tails.



Good news. Tinkering with Haku in Singles Survival, noticing they adjusted his tilt so even if only one shard hits them, its pretty much the equivalent of all of them hitting the opponent. I guess they adjusted it so it was slightly less useless, but that doesn't change the fact the recovery is terrible compared to Yugito.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 9, 2013)

Aaaaaaaand I completed Fragment so now I have the complete roster. I did like the whole fighting with Zetsu bit. 

Also while playing with a friend I have come to realize that Oonoki's move set sucks. I did not purchase Generations so all of those new characters remained new to me.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- isn't there any way I can save during the big Biju fight without reverting back to the first jinchuuriki fight? This is killing me man!
> P.S. Fuck the 7 tails!




Took me 5 times to beta it I was so pissed


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 9, 2013)

dat bubble combos he's my main


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2013)

Played some online today. It wen't quite well. I only encounter one spammer. He used wartime Naruto and just spammed rasengan all the time, but I still wrecked him. Fought a Madara and an Utakata, but they weren't half as annoying as I thought they would be. The fights I lost were all because I suck at keeping my substitutions up Also, I found out that Mifune is a beast. He is gonna replace Lee as my main.

For the story,  I beat the jinchuuriki fights in my first try. The 7 tails was more annoying than menacing. I only died on the Gedo statue fight (damn that lightning spam), and the Madara fight (because I was bad a dodging stuff).


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Minato wrecks my shit, how do you counter that Rasengan to the back? 

Also, I can't converse subs for shit.


----------



## Si Style (Mar 9, 2013)

Firaea said:


> This is the first suggestion that I will be submitting to CC2:
> 
> I will most likely be submitting more suggestions for other characters (e.g. Konan, Tsunade) in future when I have time.



Fine, but far too long - CC2 will get thousands of suggestions; If you want it noticed, cut all the unnecessary language and stick to the point. Bolding and Bullet pointing is good though.

It'll be like an employer surveying 100 CVs - If you ramble and "wall-of-text" the shit out of your point, it'll get moved to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2013)

Had to restart the bijuu battle once, not too hard anyway.

Chouji Vs Gedo is really awesome.

This shit can't touch me.

Choumei can't be as bad a 6 hits = dead - gated Gai !


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 9, 2013)

My emotions are fucked after watching Chapter 4
Like, holy shit, CC2 did a better than Studio Perriot


----------



## Walkway (Mar 9, 2013)

Can anyone give me a quick tutorial on Ninja Move Canceling into Ultimates in this game? I've been having so much trouble getting them to work (especially Nagato)

All I ever do is jump in the air and airdash at them instead of moving to the side on the ground :/


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 9, 2013)

It's so easy to guard break now! Gosh! Once you're out of Subs you're in for it! Sheesh!


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 9, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> It's so easy to guard break now! Gosh! Once you're out of Subs you're in for it! Sheesh!



That's for sure.


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 9, 2013)

vs KinGin was fucking fun


----------



## Firaea (Mar 9, 2013)

Si Style said:


> Fine, but far too long - CC2 will get thousands of suggestions; If you want it noticed, cut all the unnecessary language and stick to the point. Bolding and Bullet pointing is good though.
> 
> It'll be like an employer surveying 100 CVs - If you ramble and "wall-of-text" the shit out of your point, it'll get moved to the bottom of the pile.



Hmm, good point. I'll make that a note if I submit any future suggestions.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 9, 2013)

Walkway said:


> Can anyone give me a quick tutorial on Ninja Move Canceling into Ultimates in this game? I've been having so much trouble getting them to work (especially Nagato)
> 
> All I ever do is jump in the air and airdash at them instead of moving to the side on the ground :/



You're probably not moving the stick in the direction you should be..it can't be any simpler than it already is. Combo, stop mashing, quickly aim the stick in whatever direction you'd like to go, double tap chakra and hit button for ultimate. Some take better timing than others but really, it can't get more simple than that.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2013)

My copy of the game has finally arrived.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 9, 2013)

Does anyone know what exactly it takes to unlock the Tournament side quest in story mode? I'm running out of patience for the mundane tasks, but I still don't see any Tournament side quest.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 9, 2013)

Has anyone notice Tsunade got buff in her combos She's not so bad now


----------



## Si Style (Mar 9, 2013)

I went to go rent this today...but Blockbuster going into administration and selling everything means I'm Naruto-less...

C'mon Love-Film!


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 9, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Does anyone know what exactly it takes to unlock the Tournament side quest in story mode? I'm running out of patience for the mundane tasks, but I still don't see any Tournament side quest.



Do quests that involve Chouza and Inoichi, like helping Chouji gain confidence at the Storm Cloud Ravine or having Ino gather flowers.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2013)

darui's tilt pales in comparison to tobirama's tilt.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

I always use up my sub jutsu's without even trying to do it. Its a pain running out without even realizing i've done so


----------



## Daxter (Mar 9, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> It's easy to say that 'oh but I'm different, I don't abuse him!' but you can't help but feel that the guy you're playing is automatically lumping you with every other scrub out there who only uses the character you do because he or she is incredibly good, and not because they're a favorite of yours to begin with. Hell I fear using TenTen online and being considered bad because of her new perks, when I've been using her since Storm 2 against a friend competitively. Shit sucks. There are too many Sasuke's and Naruto's as is though, and though Sage Naruto has a new moveset, they still failed to adjust his jutsu speed. Still fast, still spammable. Very sad. I'd hate to use him and know that my opponent is probably thinking "Oh, another Sasuke, real original." because I would do that after the tenth Madara or Rinnegan Tobi I would find online. Well, you can't expect much less..



/late reply 

All mighty Zeus, this thread moves fast. 

Exacccctly. All I'm worried about is popping online when I get the game to find people ruining the character I really want to play. Hell, even if Yagura had turned out to be low tier or shit tier, I still would have tried to main him, 'cause he's who I was waiting for most (followed by Mifune/Hanzou who I selfishly hope are doing poorly). Characters get a bad reputation because of idiots online, and by extension you do if you like to use them, regardless if you play well with them or fair.

That happened to me Oonoki. I used to play with him, and I remember one time this brutally annoying Itachitard spammed by inbox with spammer messages because I beat him. I used my jutsu once the whole match, I killed him with a grab (and a slew of combos before that). He wasn't the first, either, no matter how hard I tried to avoiding even appearing like I was spamming - people just jump on you once a character's gotten a bad name. 

Don't get me started on Sasuke and Nardos, especially the latter - fucking just got raped by a neverending parade of rasengans on my Lee a few hours ago in Gens. I imagine NS3 will only further aggravate this Naruto issue.

Like I've been mourning the last few days already, looks like I'm going to still rely heavily on kid Obito and Lee a lot (though he's been buffed nicely so no regrets), and I might even bring Danzou back in if he's still in one piece (waiting for the verdict on how he is in NS3).  As long as I can avoid the Uchiha waves I'll be good. 



> I guess CC2 didn't analyze everyone they should have, but for characters like Orochimaru, like Tsunade, like Haku, there is no excuse as to why they shouldn't get an instant awakening because not only are they underused, they are generally underwhelming in comparison to most heavyweight characters. I can sort of see why they'd stop Sakura or Tsunade from having it due to the tilt abuse, but that was removed. I guess they're afraid of people spamming the jutsu they have ...not that Sakura's is terrifying anymore because she got nerfed >.>. Honestly, not even Zabuza has instant Awakening, and if they got ANY feedback from Gen they should know that Zabuza was garbage in comparison to most of the entire cast. If they can give Kisame a ridiculous start-up speed, why not fix the slowest character in the game? Even Chouji's fat ass got a hella strong Instant awakening, but someone already underused like Orochimaru or Haku cannot?



Tbh, I like Tsunade, and if she had have shown up with Byakugo in NS3, I might even have considered bringing her into my top 5, instant awakening or not. But that's neither here nor there and you're completely right. Of all the characters, those are the ones most deserving, not fucking Naruto and the like, who are already god tier, if not approaching cheap tier in some of their cases. Like hell they need more advantages.

I don't like Sakura (well at least TS Sakura ) in the game, but I don't see a reason why she got nerfed. She wasn't anywhere near OP.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2013)

Si Style said:


> Fine, but far too long - CC2 will get thousands of suggestions; If you want it noticed, cut all the unnecessary language and stick to the point. Bolding and Bullet pointing is good though.
> 
> It'll be like an employer surveying 100 CVs - If you ramble and "wall-of-text" the shit out of your point, it'll get moved to the bottom of the pile.



I see. Straight to the point then in order to have higher chances of being heard by them. Guess that I first will just send a simple character wish list for them to put in their next game (it's basically the Swordsmen, Edo Kages, KinGin, Sage Kabuto and Sage Jiraiya, Unmasked Obito) and leave out my pseudo-wall of text of reasons why I think KCM Naruto should be his own character that I already typed.  Better if I re-word it or organize it better and then send it to CC2 in another suggestion.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 9, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Do quests that involve Chouza and Inoichi, like helping Chouji gain confidence at the Storm Cloud Ravine or having Ino gather flowers.



Finally unlocked the quest.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 9, 2013)

^ Awesome. 

You'll do fine Dax :amazed And Yoruchi, I've noticed no change in Tsunade's power. All I know is that War Gaara can awaken, thus making him a viable character now. Suh-weet. 

To the one who asked about Danzo, good news is that he doesn't have Instant Awakening, otherwise he'd be a threat worse than Asuma. Bad news is, his Awakening Jutsu, Izanagi, restores one sub bar, meaning you need to keep the pressure on him and not the other way around. If he's winning the chakra war, don't let him win the sub war or it's GG unless he's trash ( but if you awaken as Danzo you likely are, HOHOHOHO  ) and can't deal with you fast enough.

Just a warning.

-EDIT- He has two of that jutsu mind you ...


----------



## G (Mar 9, 2013)

Going around the stores but cant find the Xbox 360 copy anywhere


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 9, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I always use up my sub jutsu's without even trying to do it. Its a pain running out without even realizing i've done so



Happens to me but that's cuz I have a faulty controller as well


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

You should get that fixed


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 9, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> ^ Awesome.
> 
> You'll do fine Dax :amazed And Yoruchi, I've noticed no change in Tsunade's power. All I know is that War Gaara can awaken, thus making him a viable character now. Suh-weet.
> 
> ...



Asuma is Beast in the game I always get my ass beaten(and not the fun way) when other play as him


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2013)

is it weird that madara is so powerful that he feels misplaced? *not his stats, just the ways his moves look* almost like he belongs in another game?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

Well that would probably be the same for Bijuu Naruto when he's his own character


----------



## Firaea (Mar 9, 2013)

*cough* Buddha Hashirama *cough*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nagato is so fucking boss in this game.
His Sentry Gun shits on Susano'o.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 9, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> ^ Awesome.
> 
> You'll do fine Dax :amazed And Yoruchi, I've noticed no change in Tsunade's power. All I know is that War Gaara can awaken, thus making him a viable character now. Suh-weet.
> 
> ...



I asked about Danzou haha. Oh no instant awakening.  Well that's okay, he's good as he is, and so long as that hasn't changed, that's cool with me. He stays on my mains list.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 9, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I asked about Danzou haha. Oh no instant awakening.  Well that's okay, he's good as he is, and so long as that hasn't changed, that's cool with me. He stays on my mains list.



You need to admit that Danzo's Awakening is way too overwhelming =/ out of all characters on this roster who could use a burst of power, Danzo isn't one of them. Asuma has become incredibly powerful with this feature, and I'm surprised I'm not hearing anyone mention him yet online.

..Probably because he's a boring character, but still.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 9, 2013)

Online is annoying as hell. Even the low ranks are over-saturated with spammers and abusers (Rinnegan Tobi, Hanzo, ect.)

If you run out of sub bars (which is likely to happen when your opponent is constantly combo canceling every time you sub out of a tight situation), you're literally fucked. I can handle that in story mode, but online, there's no hope for redemption.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I asked about Danzou haha. Oh no instant awakening.  Well that's okay, he's good as he is, and so long as that hasn't changed, that's cool with me. He stays on my mains list.



Yagura is fun with his Water Shield that prevents people from dashing or jutsuing trough.

Danzou gets Izanagi when awakened, I don't really what it does though.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 9, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You need to admit that Danzo's Awakening is way too overwhelming =/ out of all characters on this roster who could use a burst of power, Danzo isn't one of them. Asuma has become incredibly powerful with this feature, and I'm surprised I'm not hearing anyone mention him yet online.
> 
> ..Probably because he's a boring character, but still.



Yeah I know what you mean. I won't lie his awakening is god tier. I guess I just don't think about it much because I don't use awakening much at all, at least not on purpose lol (not even with Danzou). So I guess initially I was like aw balls no instant awakening, but I too realised he's fine as he is, if not in need of a nerf on the regular awakening front.

Surprised to hear Asuma is working a buff. I expected least of all him to be boosted. He is rather plain, but he's a good character to use. Too bad he's become OP. :/



Yagami1211 said:


> Yagura is fun with his Water Shield that prevents people from dashing or jutsuing trough.



Not helping in my painful wait for this game.


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 9, 2013)

The King continues to solo


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 9, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I won't lie his awakening is god tier. I guess I just don't think about it much because I don't use awakening much at all, at least not on purpose lol (not even with Danzou). So I guess initially I was like aw balls no instant awakening, but I too realised he's fine as he is, if not in need of a nerf on the regular awakening front.



Lmao, I thought the EXACT same thing about Sakura until I realized her Awakening Jutsu cannot be guarded and it has sick tracking, then I was like "Ooooooooh so that's why CC2 did that.." and I'm totally using the shit out of her again.

If only I could say the same for poor Haku.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 9, 2013)

I love Mei Terumi and all of her mid-to-long-range combat glory 



Skywalker said:


> Minato wrecks my shit, how do you counter that Rasengan to the back?



You have to guard dat, it's the only way  Try to dodge and it's just gonna follow you.

Also, I noticed that Awakened Minato apparently has invincibility frames up when he throws his kunai for Flying Raijin


----------



## Motochika (Mar 9, 2013)

So I just realized this..........but what happened to Itachi? After you release him in the story mode.....he kinda just disappears. lol


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2013)

anyone else hate itachi's tilt? cuz its spammed both by the com and real players...and that just aint fun.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

Motochika said:


> So I just realized this..........but what happened to Itachi? After you release him in the story mode.....he kinda just disappears. lol



They ended it like that because manga wasn't at the point when itachi was shown again to put that storyline in. And obviously, they were probably intentionally going to cut it off there so they could come back clean.

Itachi's still around, Kabuto Madara are in hiding preparing another attack, Masked man as well. Everyone lives to fight another day. Except for the people who already got beat during the war as they were recording for the game.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

just got the chance to finally play some more after all of the studying ive been doing just finished chapter 5. now starting the war...

wow...

Gaara's speech was just powerful. It was even better in the manga and anime though, because the creative team left out the part about "if you still have bad blood between each other, you can take my head!" 

Irregardless, his speech gave me chills... wow


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

btw whats the secret action you have to do against Zabuza

apparently I did one of them and missed the other


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 9, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Good news. Tinkering with Haku in Singles Survival, noticing they adjusted his tilt so even if only one shard hits them, its pretty much the equivalent of all of them hitting the opponent. I guess they adjusted it so it was slightly less useless, but that doesn't change the fact the recovery is terrible compared to Yugito.



Is that so? CC2 tampered with Haku more than we thought, but that doesn't excuse shit.  I was trying to master that tilt so much in Gens with slow succession. Glad at least that was changed. I would prefer they had given him a new tilt all together. Definitely gonna still main Haku come Storm 3. He's just too much of a bamf to give up. 



cosmovsgoku said:


> My emotions are fucked after watching Chapter 4
> Like, holy shit, CC2 did a better than Studio Perriot



Thing is, everybody does a  better job than Studio Perriot these days. 



HiroshiSenju said:


> Online is annoying as hell. Even the low ranks are over-saturated with spammers and abusers (Rinnegan Tobi, Hanzo, ect.)
> 
> If you run out of sub bars (which is likely to happen when your opponent is constantly combo canceling every time you sub out of a tight situation), you're literally fucked. I can handle that in story mode, but online, there's no hope for redemption.



Lol did you play Generations? If you came straight from Storm 2 then that's understandable. It just takes a bit of time to get used to the whole sub system. It's a completely new ballgame from Storm 2 (even from Generations what with the Storm 3 updates). You'll begin to understand the battle formulas soon enough the more you play online. Don't give up hope, young grasshopper.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually decided to play a tournament online, Madara fucked me up within 20 seconds, so ashamed >.>

Kakashi v Zabuza was sad as well CC2 really wants my tears.

I find it BS A was a boss fight but not Nagato.


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> btw whats the secret action you have to do against Zabuza
> 
> apparently I did one of them and missed the other



You have to do your jutsu, and you have to substitute when he uses his hidden mist attack.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't get the online statistics, does the blue symbol mean wins or what?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> You have to guard dat, it's the only way  Try to dodge and it's just gonna follow you.
> 
> Also, I noticed that Awakened Minato apparently has invincibility frames up when he throws his kunai for Flying Raijin


I'll have to practice, it happens so quick though. >.<


----------



## G (Mar 9, 2013)

Got the game, gonna start Naruto vs Kyuubi now..


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, after fighting the Trollkage i have to say that it might be a good thing he's not playable.

God he would live up to his name online.


----------



## PopoTime (Mar 9, 2013)

Naruto and Bee vs the 7 Jins ( Human form) is impossible on Legend choice,

Yagura keeps you occupied, Yugito lolblitzes and Roshi rapes you with his lava meteors


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

these edo kages a just great


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Well, after fighting the Trollkage i have to say that it might be a good thing he's not playable.
> 
> God he would live up to his name online.


I agree completely, fuck Trollkage.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 9, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Naruto and Bee vs the 7 Jins ( Human form) is impossible on Legend choice,
> 
> Yagura keeps you occupied, Yugito lolblitzes and Roshi rapes you with his lava meteors



You just have to spam rasengan, took me like 5 tries to beat it on legend.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 9, 2013)

My copy arrived today and I got up to the Waterfall of Truth before stopping to get something to eat and post here etc. The story mode seems pretty good and I am definitely enjoying it thus far.

I have also been playing some practice games against the computer so that I could try characters out etc. Jonin Minato is badass, and I can already see he will be troublesome online. Kid Kakashi is awesome too, I have really enjoyed using him as well as Mei.

I was also pleasantly surprised to see PTS Sasuke in his black outfit, seriously tempted to try and main him now just because I have always been a huge fan of that attire (and Sasuke himself of course)


----------



## Jaga (Mar 9, 2013)

BTW IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BATTLE ME, PM ME!! I have PS3


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally got this game, and made it an all-nighter. Mixed feelings.

+ The new characters. Edo Itachi, Edo Nagato, Edo Madara, Yagura. I'm having a blast with them. But Madara's moveset was a bit.. odd. Too much Susano'o usage. I hope they change that when the game catches up to the anime. Give the poor man a sword. Or his fan, in Generations 2. Sweet UJ.

+ I actually like the little speech each character pulls during an Ultimate Finisher, since it have those personal ones, depending on whom you're fighting.

- The story. I played through entire Storm 2's story without getting tired, but here, something took hold of me and actually made me skip scenes to get to the fighting, instead of another half an hour of listening to how strong you get if you have the will of fire.

- Some parts of the game. Minor cutscene. Walk from point A to B (in the same area), get another minor cutscene, then lots of talk, then either repeat the above, maybe possible getting a fight.

- Hack and Slash. Yeah, not as fun as I thought it would be. Make an endless hack and slash mode, ala CoNR2-3.


Deathgun said:


> Well, after fighting the Trollkage i have to say that it might be a good thing he's not playable.
> 
> God he would live up to his name online.


Heh, the Trollkage was the most annoying fight I've had. Good lord, how he spammed those waterattacks. Effin' Madara was a cakewalk from beginning to end compared to this guy. Please, let us have him for next Generations. Mizukage vs Deidara would be brutal.


PopoTime said:


> Naruto and Bee vs the 7 Jins ( Human form) is impossible on Legend choice,
> 
> Yagura keeps you occupied, Yugito lolblitzes and Roshi rapes you with his lava meteors


And this. I've spent this evening getting some very direct lessons in humility. The Jins doesn't hold back against other Jins. They **** the **** outta me. So far, only tactic that has given me some sort of success is to jump around, avoid Roshi, send for Killerbee and hope Yagura and Utakata are in a generous mood. (Yagura is annoying enough, but Utakata is a frikking homing missile, wherever I flee, there he is, waiting to combo me into next week, specially annoying when he combines his combo with Yagura's or Roshi's lava - my character remained in the air for the major part of that fight). But I'll defeat them. I'll defeat them if it will take the rest of my life. 

Now, only a few Jins, EMS Sasuke and Rinnegan Tobi remains.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 9, 2013)

I used the  to unlock every character within about an hour as soon as I got the game. Gonna play through story mode without pressure/at my leisure later. However I got a few questions:

-Are the Edo Kage's playable characters, if so how do I unlock them
-Are Kinkaku/Ginkaku playable characters, if so how do I unlock them


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> -Are the Edo Kage's playable characters, if so how do I unlock them
> -Are Kinkaku/Ginkaku playable characters, if so how do I unlock them


No to both questions, unfortunately.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

wait what kind of nonsense am I hearing 

Onoki: "I've fought him before. I'm the perfect match for him."


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 9, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> No to both questions, unfortunately.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 9, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> wait what kind of nonsense am I hearing
> 
> Onoki: "I've fought him before. I'm the perfect match for him."


Oh, I had forgotten about the great Kages dialogue. I hope they follow up on this in next game.

Madara: "Oh well, I'm outta here."
Tsunade: "You're gonna flee, coward?!"
Madara: "Yeah. Train until I get back, ya hear? Ya gonna need it." *leaves*

Kages: "We countered Madara Uchiha. You know what this means? We're *so* awesome!" 
*Madara returns*
Kages: "But... you fled because of our combined efforts!"

Madara: "Nah, I was just kidding with ya. Time to die."

Kages:


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

oh dear 

Raikage: I can finally bust some heads


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Is that so? CC2 tampered with Haku more than we thought, but that doesn't excuse shit.  I was trying to master that tilt so much in Gens with slow succession. Glad at least that was changed. I would prefer they had given him a new tilt all together. Definitely gonna still main Haku come Storm 3. He's just too much of a bamf to give up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't play Generations. Thanks, though Aeiou. I think I'll watch a few vids and learn the ropes before playing online again


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 9, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Naruto and Bee vs the 7 Jins ( Human form) is impossible on Legend choice,
> 
> Yagura keeps you occupied, Yugito lolblitzes and Roshi rapes you with his lava meteors





Zoan Marco said:


> You just have to spam rasengan, took me like 5 tries to beat it on legend.





Wraith_Madara said:


> And this. I've spent this evening getting some very direct lessons in humility. The Jins doesn't hold back against other Jins. They **** the **** outta me. So far, only tactic that has given me some sort of success is to jump around, avoid Roshi, send for Killerbee and hope Yagura and Utakata are in a generous mood. (Yagura is annoying enough, but Utakata is a frikking homing missile, wherever I flee, there he is, waiting to combo me into next week, specially annoying when he combines his combo with Yagura's or Roshi's lava - my character remained in the air for the major part of that fight). But I'll defeat them. I'll defeat them if it will take the rest of my life.



I actually, finally, managed to pull that portion of the fight off with an S rank yesterday

I find that it was a-lot easier after I decided to take out Roshi and his lava traps before anyone else 

Also, Naruto's flash-stomp/grab is pretty useful. Dodge an attack or two, and then come back down with a vengeance.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

when Madara said he'd have the kages dance 

I had no idea how right he was


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I find that it was a-lot easier after I decided to take out Roshi and his lava traps before anyone else



Yea, If you take out Roshi first, the rest shouldn't be as bad. I guess I got lucky because I didn't have much trouble with that fight.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

even though this is like my 5th playing the last battle still its mad fun lol 

this spiral rasengan a move I don't mind spamming but does my target always have to move out of the way at the last second and make me hit someone else?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

I hope they actually incorporate the ending into the next game instead of just ignoring it. Like they are resummoned to the battlezone and they make the transition seamless. They could just make it seem like Itachi was hiding out until Madara showed up again and Sasuke just happens to find him. In the manga Sasuke said he had been to two cities after leaving the hideout, so its enough time for like a month or two before Madara and Obito start to move again.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 9, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I didn't play Generations. Thanks, though Aeiou. I think I'll watch a few vids and learn the ropes before playing online again



It's just a matter of tearing the knight's armour off before you can stab at his flesh. There's 2 phases to a match: The first phase is getting rid of the opponent's subs while the second phase is raping them with combos/anything in your arsenal when they have none. Their subs will return, and then the cycle repeats.  Obviously it's more complex and detailed than that explanation, but that's the gist of it. How you get rid of those subs and how you manage your own is a whole other story.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

oh no 

this is gonna be like trying to kill kakuzu when he was a boss battle


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 9, 2013)

That was the best fight in Storm 2


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

you do not fucking know Hydro

I remember perfectly . I had off from school that Friday. I was playing til I faced him, 12 or 13 hours of my life was devoted to beating that son of a gun 

now the pattern looks so easily obvious, but then my rage and anxiety  from coming so close. My rage was... well you u could imagine


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

i fucking did it like a boss

with only 1% of health left


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

i was lied to these shits just transformed


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 9, 2013)

Kakuzu was an annoying piece of crap to deal with in Storm 2! I cleared everything else at the time so easily, then you come up against him and it was just


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Kakuzu was easy for me.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> That was the best fight in Storm 2



best fight was with pain (w/ jiraiya)



The Prodigy said:


> i fucking did it like a boss
> 
> with only 1% of health left



lol same

can somebody plz fuking tell me what danzo's izanagi does when he transforms?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah I want to know what Danzo's izanagi does too.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there a strategy to keep the substitutions up? Cause I literally suck of doing it, lost 9 online matches lol


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice ending and all, but complete BS


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 9, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Is there a strategy to keep the substitutions up? Cause I literally suck of doing it, lost 9 online matches lol



Who are you using as your supports?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

wait so the story was of Naruto

talk about a twist, i thought it was about Minato. question is, is it future Hinata or Sakura


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 9, 2013)

Izanagi basically gives Danzo another sub bar.

I've been playing online and the 7 tails is so annoying, so hard to hit that thing. Im not a fan of the awakening overload in online. Ive been owning these spammers and then they go awakening and take a full bar of my health away, urgh.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2013)

its clearly kushina narrating.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Mar 9, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Who are you using as your supports?



I use Masked Man and Madara as my support. Sometimes replace Madara with Pain. That mostly who I use.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 9, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> I use Masked Man and Madara as my support. Sometimes replace Madara with Pain. That mostly who I use.



Change your supports. Don't just use them cuz they seem OP. if you're having trouble with your Sub bars, then use more close range supports like Kimmimaro, Neji, Kabuto, Hinata, Tenten etc. I hate seeing others use OP supports and rush you all the time to attack you with the supports, so I'm against Nagato and Pain, but that's my personal opinion.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Mar 9, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Change your supports. Don't just use them cuz they seem OP. if you're having trouble with your Sub bars, then use more close range supports like Kimmimaro, Neji, Kabuto, Hinata, Tenten etc. I hate seeing others use OP supports and rush you all the time to attack you with the supports, so I'm against Nagato and Pain, but that's my personal opinion.



Ok will do.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2013)

i guess we should be thankful that the ranking system doesnt knock down points for using items.

WARNING, EAR RAPE

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsOQo_qMxPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2013)

CPU vs CPU FGC STYLE

TOO HYPE


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 9, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Is there a strategy to keep the substitutions up? Cause I literally suck of doing it, lost 9 online matches lol



The key is to get rid of the opponent's subs before he gets rid of yours. It's a matter of how much pressure you put them in.



Red Raptor said:


> Who are you using as your supports?



Supports shouldn't matter as much as it does. People put too much blame on another person's supports rather than looking at their own skills when dealing with these supports.

Changing his supports won't help him manage his subs. You have to undertake each battle as if you have no supports at all. Relying on them (regardless of how OP or useless) will prove detrimental to your skill and the battle.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 9, 2013)

What's so difficult about CC2 giving a Win to the player whose opponent has disconnected? If they can give the Rage Quitter a Loss, why can't they give the Win to the other player? I swear the number of RAge Quitters is already so high this early in the game!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2013)

there should be an achievement for rage quitting. 0g points


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2013)

Kind of sad that Karui and Omoi don't even seem to exist in story mode. I understand not having them playable or as supports but not even as minor characters?

Also is Team 8 (and maybe Neji) vs Zetsus a fight in story mode? I selected the Mifune Vs Hanzo fight first because it would unlock characters but then it told me the Second Division finished their battle without me. If you select it first does it do the same or do we get to fight Zetsus with my favourite team?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 9, 2013)

So does the red symbol represent wins?


----------



## Iruel (Mar 9, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Kind of sad that Karui and Omoi don't even seem to exist in story mode. I understand not having them playable or as supports but not even as minor characters?
> 
> *Also is Team 8 (and maybe Neji) vs Zetsus a fight in story mode?* I selected the Mifune Vs Hanzo fight first because it would unlock characters but then it told me the Second Division finished their battle without me. If you select it first does it do the same or do we get to fight Zetsus with my favourite team?



nope. and maybe Omoi, but Karui literally does nothing.. i was more pissed Black Zetsu was completely absent from the game in any way...


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2013)

Father said:


> nope. and maybe Omoi, but Karui literally does nothing.. i was more pissed Black Zetsu was completely absent from the game in any way...


What does happen then if you select their division first then? Also Omoi was completely removed from the Kankuro vs Deidara & Sasori fight, he wasn't even a silent background character.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 9, 2013)

The Jins are fuckin' boss! I love Utakata, Fu and Han. Dat Steam- Dynamic Entry. 
A couple things i noticed in the story; The Biju are completely silent; The Jins are the ones to introduce their Bijus names. :/
And theres a nice little reference to Utakatas filler arc.
"My name's Utakata..remember, Naruto? And this is Saiken."



Gaiash said:


> What does happen then if you select their division first then? Also Omoi was completely removed from the Kankuro vs Deidara & Sasori fight, he wasn't even a silent background character.


They automatically win.. :/


----------



## Vash (Mar 9, 2013)

Is anyone else getting really bad slowdown when there's more than 4 characters on the screen at once during a fight?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2013)

just played the hack n slash naruto level. not that fun but not too bad either...


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's a good fight...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually had a few good matches with this one fellow, we were equal until he went for this cheap Bijuu modes.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 9, 2013)

Jak said:


> Is anyone else getting really bad slowdown when there's more than 4 characters on the screen at once during a fight?



For a moment I thought my PS3 was fried, but yes, I do get that too.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 9, 2013)

Can someone please tell me if the red symbol means wins?????


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

ive so far faced only 1 skilled user and all the rest spammers

once i find the right support its over, i always forget who my support should be though


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 9, 2013)

red simple means lose blue means win


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 9, 2013)

Why does the red go up when I win then?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 9, 2013)

The first Red symbol is your number of battles

The second Red symbol is wins

Blue is losses


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 9, 2013)

I knew the online world wasn't going to change from Storm 2 & Generations. Ragequitters & spammers<<<<<


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The first Red symbol is your number of battles
> 
> The second Red symbol is wins
> 
> Blue is losses



Oh I see, I was so confused about it, thanks.


----------



## Mako (Mar 9, 2013)

Jak said:


> Is anyone else getting really bad slowdown when there's more than 4 characters on the screen at once during a fight?



I'm thankful the slowdown appears into 2-3 different scenarios.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 9, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> Kakuzu was an annoying piece of crap to deal with in Storm 2! I cleared everything else at the time so easily, then you come up against him and it was just



He was definitely a jump in 'difficulty' but he was definitely not 'hard' to beat. If you had trouble with Kakuzu then ...yeah...




NeoKurama said:


> I knew the online world wasn't going to change from Storm 2 & Generations. Ragequitters & spammers<<<<<



Lol @ expecting it to change.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 9, 2013)

Kakuzu was hard?!? >.>


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 9, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Kakuzu was hard?!? >.>



Maybe if you were new to the series xD compared to the last LAST fight with Pain, Kakuzu was a tutorial battle at best.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 9, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Maybe if you were new to the series xD compared to the last LAST fight with Pain, Kakuzu was a tutorial battle at best.



Those were my exact thoughts! The last match always messed with me hard.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Maybe if you were new to the series xD compared to the last LAST fight with Pain, Kakuzu was a tutorial battle at best.


And Pain was nothing compared to the Jin.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 9, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> And Pain was nothing compared to the Jin.



NOTHING is comparable to the Jinchuuriki. Fucking worst boss in Storm history.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 9, 2013)

It definitely could've been better

Gokage VS Madara had better programming, which is slightly disappointing..


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 9, 2013)

Meh, even after beating the story, I'm not used to playing this game since I only played storm 2 before this. Multiplayer is just so different with the sub bar lol. It used to be about timing your attacks correctly and now it's about when you should substitute, take hits, and awaken. It's so hard conserving substitutions when it seems like the player will warp right to you when you sub behind them and you'll use up all of them within 3 seconds. I need to practice before playing online again cause I'm getting whooped


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2013)

people think the pain fight was hard?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> Meh, even after beating the story, I'm not used to playing this game since I only played storm 2 before this. Multiplayer is just so different with the sub bar lol. It used to be about timing your attacks correctly and now it's about when you should substitute, take hits, and awaken. It's so hard conserving substitutions when it seems like the player will warp right to you when you sub behind them and you'll use up all of them within 3 seconds. I need to practice before playing online again cause I'm getting whooped


I'm having the same issue, it's awful, losing fights you should be winning.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 9, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> NOTHING is comparable to the Jinchuuriki. Fucking worst boss in Storm history.



I have to agree. 


On another note, Nagato's Ougi is amazing.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 9, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> Meh, even after beating the story, I'm not used to playing this game since I only played storm 2 before this. Multiplayer is just so different with the sub bar lol. It used to be about timing your attacks correctly and now it's about when you should substitute, take hits, and awaken. It's so hard conserving substitutions when it seems like the player will warp right to you when you sub behind them and you'll use up all of them within 3 seconds. I need to practice before playing online again cause I'm getting whooped





Skywalker said:


> I'm having the same issue, it's awful, losing fights you should be winning.



Do not worry, comrades. It is all part of the experience. Your growth will be exponential and soon you will be kicking ass faster than you can name all the vowels of the alphabet.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Do not worry, comrades. It is all part of the experience. Your growth will be exponential and soon you will be kicking ass faster than you can name all the vowels of the alphabet.


I would like to play with you specifically and learn from the god, but of course, no Playstation.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Do not worry, comrades. It is all part of the experience. Your growth will be exponential and soon you will be kicking ass faster than you can name all the vowels of the alphabet.



Hear ye, hear ye


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 9, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> people think the pain fight was hard?



Compared to a weak ass like Kakuzu, Pain was the 'hard' boss. Though no boss compared to the last Cursed Doll.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 9, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> NOTHING is comparable to the Jinchuuriki. Fucking worst boss in Storm history.



I have to agree as well. Not to mention the fact that the Bijuu level was glitchy as hell.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 10, 2013)

I think it won't harm the Sannin if in the future we get alternative costumes for them. Best example their Third World Shinobi War clothes:


*Spoiler*: __ 











bigduo209 said:


> Here's a good fight...


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 10, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I would like to play with you specifically and learn from the god, but of course, no Playstation.



It is alright, hombre. My words from the sidelines shall be enough.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 10, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Compared to a weak ass like Kakuzu, Pain was the 'hard' boss. Though no boss compared to the last Cursed Doll.



Really? I found it pretty easy. 

I will say I do enjoy the return of cinematic ultimate jutsus.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 10, 2013)

anyone here wanna post their Xbox Gamertags? i wanna play with someone


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 10, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Really? I found it pretty easy.
> 
> I will say I do enjoy the return of cinematic ultimate jutsus.



Everyone's a critic!



Father said:


> anyone here wanna post their Xbox Gamertags? i wanna play with someone



Depends, who do you typically main?


----------



## Iruel (Mar 10, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Everyone's a critic!
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, who do you typically main?



Utakatas my favorite Jinchuriki, so ive been trying him out, aswell as Han and Fu. (and yes, i try to stay away from the Bijuu spam unless its my absolute last resort. ) 
and ive been using RinneTobi quite a bit also.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 10, 2013)

Father said:


> Utakatas my favorite Jinchuriki, so ive been trying him out, aswell as Han and Fu. (and yes, i try to stay away from the Bijuu spam unless its my absolute last resort. )
> and ive been using RinneTobi quite a bit also.



I'll try you. What's the tag?


----------



## Iruel (Mar 10, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I'll try you. What's the tag?



HellBurner117. Although im trying to beat Tobi/Bijuu boss battle right now, im sure Chomei will kick my fucking ass yet again and we can play.. xP


----------



## Iruel (Mar 10, 2013)

Bubble boy is my only hope! hah only win was with him. xP
Shame poor Madara losing to Sakura; he must be horrified. lol
But good game, SoleAccord im still noobish. But your a much better player than those spammers i usually play with xD


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 10, 2013)

I pride myself on legitimate fighting, though I'm not fond about CC2 not addressing the fact that if you dodge an ultimate attack and hit the caster, you'll still get caught in it. Utakata won by a sliver ...and you see how hard I had to avenge my dear Masked Man later on, didn't you  and I see you understood the full might of TenTen >:3


----------



## Random (Mar 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Do not worry, comrades. It is all part of the experience. Your growth will be exponential and soon you will be kicking ass faster than you can name all the vowels of the alphabet.



I see what you did there.

Anyway, I also have trouble keeping my subs, but I'm getting better. I've still won more matches than I've lost, and wrecked a rasenspammers day (although I played on my friends xbox). Once I start doing online on my own copy of the game, I'm sure it won't be too bad.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rapping Neji in Storm 3 ! 

Neji is boss !


----------



## Iruel (Mar 10, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I pride myself on legitimate fighting, though I'm not fond about CC2 not addressing the fact that if you dodge an ultimate attack and hit the caster, you'll still get caught in it. Utakata won by a sliver ...and you see how hard I had to avenge my dear Masked Man later on, didn't you  and I see you understood the full might of TenTen >:3



true, true, but the 5-Tails is on my side, i don't yield that easily.


----------



## G (Mar 10, 2013)

Turns out I'm boss with Hanzo, Sai and Han


----------



## Illairen (Mar 10, 2013)

Why is my man, the second mizukage not playable?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 10, 2013)

Illairen said:


> Why is my man, the second mizukage not playable?



He spams in the single player, don't even wanna see him online unless they change his move set. It's worse than Deidara.


----------



## G (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmm, I had no problem beating him.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 10, 2013)

Yagura's ougi has an awful start up 

I still haven't found my main yet, but I'm pretty good with Mifune and A, surprisingly.


----------



## G (Mar 10, 2013)

The Biju boss battle felt so out of place for the series.
Aint gonna try getting the S rank.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2013)

Utakata is free to Shino.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 10, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Yagura's ougi has an awful start up



...What? I thought his start-up was no faster or better than most of the cast already.


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2013)

How do you unlock EMS sauce?

the rainbow frog stuff?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 10, 2013)

Legend said:


> How do you unlock EMS sauce?
> 
> the rainbow frog stuff?



That or earn enough money to get him automatically.


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2013)

ahh i gotta go to the land of lighting to get a chakra shard


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 10, 2013)

Random said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Anyway, I also have trouble keeping my subs, but I'm getting better. I've still won more matches than I've lost, and wrecked a rasenspammers day (although I played on my friends xbox). Once I start doing online on my own copy of the game, I'm sure it won't be too bad.





What happens to most players is they get into a "barrage scuffle", where one player attacks the other, their opponent subs, and then the player combo cancels and the process repeats until their opponent runs out of subs. If you want to avoid being victim to this, you have to look at your opponent's pattern of combo cancelling. Usually people don't try to finish their combos all the way through unless you're out of subs. They'll combo cancel about every 3-5 seconds to deplete your subs. If you can pick up on their patterns, you can sub at times that disrupt their pattern, and turn the tides on them. That way you don't just blatantly waste subs, instead there's a structured formula on how you try to savour your subs as much as possible. Though there's only so much I can explain, the rest is just practice.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 10, 2013)

fun fact;

scorpion for mortal kombats alt name was hanzo.

hanzo in naruto has a chain, his up combo brings the opponent over to him.

in other words; "GET OVER HERE!"

hanzo is beastly. i love how quick he is and how much range he covers. his poison also helps eat away bits of health.

my fave jins beside naruto and bee are
yugito
roushi
han

those three are badass as well as their bijuu matatabi kitty, son goku monkey and kokuo donkey.


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2013)

Mifune is awesome his speed is crazy and after he attacks i love that he gets distance


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 10, 2013)

mifune's ougi is cinimatic like it was from an old classic samurai movie. love it.


----------



## Random (Mar 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> What happens to most players is they get into a "barrage scuffle", where one player attacks the other, their opponent subs, and then the player combo cancels and the process repeats until their opponent runs out of subs. If you want to avoid being victim to this, you have to look at your opponent's pattern of combo cancelling. Usually people don't try to finish their combos all the way through unless you're out of subs. They'll combo cancel about every 3-5 seconds to deplete your subs. If you can pick up on their patterns, you can sub at times that disrupt their pattern, and turn the tides on them. That way you don't just blatantly waste subs, instead there's a structured formula on how you try to savour your subs as much as possible. Though there's only so much I can explain, the rest is just practice.



I have to say that people have gotten a lot better at countering combo canceling. I used to be to beat down people because I was so quick with the combo cancel after they subbed, but now people are recovering a lot faster. Even the hardest difficulty CPU has gotten a little better, although it's still pretty easy to beat. I never had to worry about conserving my subs back in Generations unless I was fighting a spammer or a really skilled player (such as yourself). I have to adapt to the change is all.


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9FzLxj1Q8hQ[/YOUTUBE]

relay cancels.... interesting


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 10, 2013)

Random said:


> I have to say that people have gotten a lot better at countering combo canceling. I used to be to beat down people because I was so quick with the combo cancel after they subbed, but now people are recovering a lot faster. Even the hardest difficulty CPU has gotten a little better, although it's still pretty easy to beat. I never had to worry about conserving my subs back in Generations unless I was fighting a spammer or a really skilled player (such as yourself). I have to adapt to the change is all.



Yeah, I was beginning to notice that in the later days of Generations.. It got to a point with higher players that you can't even chakra dash without them countering it with their own dash and they go straight to comboing the shit out of you. I think that was called combo cancel countering (always allow alliteration ). I find it to be a bit annoying but it's necessary, seeing as the majority of fights since the sub system has to deal with pressuring now.

..And again, I don't have the game, so most likely some things I say won't apply to all the new mechanics available in Storm 3. I'm gonna have to test the waters a bit myself when I eventually get my hands on a copy...eventually.. 



Jackieshann said:


> [YOUTUBE]9FzLxj1Q8hQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> relay cancels.... interesting



Fuck I'm starting to feel outdated.


----------



## Si Style (Mar 10, 2013)

The more I see on this game, the more I think it's actually finding itself an individual and diverse identity as a beat-em-up.

The problem with this series is that every character was essentially the same with the exception with their jutsu being long/short range or auxillary/defensive, maybe some differences in strength and speed - But it wasn't Street Fighter or Tekken. 

With the insta-awakening (particularly with Sarutobi and Nindaime), there's room for tactics and diversity - I hope this is constantly improved upon and this will find itself a unique engine.


----------



## Illairen (Mar 10, 2013)

My main is still Danzou, followed by Nagato and Yugito.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 10, 2013)

Bijuudamas are fucking bullshit! They kill you in three shots and are unavoidable.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 10, 2013)

Zoan Marco said:


> Bijuudamas are fucking bullshit! They kill you in three shots and are unavoidable.


Anyone know if Kaiten can block a Bijuudama?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Anyone know if Kaiten can block a Bijuudama?



Yes and Shinra Tensei too, it seems.


----------



## G (Mar 10, 2013)

Haha, I totally forgot the Jinchuriki have the Bijudama.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone noticed how Pain's Shinra Tensei seems to be more powerful than Nagato's?


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Zoan Marco said:


> Bijuudamas are fucking bullshit! They kill you in three shots and are unavoidable.



Yea i will admit that i have won some close matches thanks to those. I found that if you get a good ninja side dash going they are pretty to avoid. The trick is watching the bijuu because the name doesn't show up for the jutsu till after its fired.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 10, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone noticed how Pain's Shinra Tensei seems to be more powerful than Nagato's?


I noticed that, kinda odd.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 10, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I noticed that, kinda odd.



I noticed that seems to apply to the chakra attack command. Though one of the STs he uses in a combo is more powerful. 

I guess that's a good move to keep Pain unique in some sense. Grabbing is still easier with Pain. Though when it comes to cannons. :ho


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 10, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone noticed how Pain's Shinra Tensei seems to be more powerful than Nagato's?



Yeah but Nagato is OP as fuck so it doesn't matter


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 10, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Yeah but Nagato is OP as fuck so it doesn't matter



Ironically for _me_, I was pretty crap with Nagato for the first few matches I used him in. 
Though I got better.  ... Though practicing against war Tobi and Madara probably didn't help.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 10, 2013)

Yagura's tilt defends against bijuudamas. Tobirama has it too when he awakens.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 10, 2013)

im taijutsu strong, any tips for pacing how much you use your subs? this is my biggest weakness and pulling out from taijutsu in last second situations to continue combos not actually chakra dashing and catching them in air


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> im taijutsu strong, any tips for pacing how much you use your subs? this is my biggest weakness and pulling out from taijutsu in last second situations to continue combos not actually chakra dashing and catching them in air



What I've started doing now is escaping. For example: my foe subs, when I sub I get as far away as possible then throw projectiles and take it from there.
That saves your subs.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 10, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What I've started doing now is escaping. For example: my foe subs, when I sub I get as far away as possible then throw projectiles and take it from there.
> That saves your subs.



I'll practice this before going online with this. Sounds very useful.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> I'll practice this before going online with this. Sounds very useful.



It's actually a matter of dominance. Focus less on how much you can save your subs and concentrate more on how you get rid your opponent's. The minute you do that, they'll be on the defensive instead of you, which leaves your subs in a safe situation. It's pressure, my friend. That is key.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 10, 2013)

there any good fight videos whit Zabuza on it?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 10, 2013)

Unfortunately if Zabuza is included, it's not going to be a good fight.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Zabuza sucks in this game


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 10, 2013)

Zabuza was so well done, though.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 10, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Zabuza was so well done, though.



But only in the plot


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 10, 2013)

Is there going to be DLC? or not??


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 10, 2013)

i don't get the "new products in stock" achievement. how do?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 10, 2013)

Am I the only one that gets the feeling that there's not gonna be a fourth game and that the DLC will just be (besides the character attires and maybe characters) added storylines, perhaps new game modes all together? This basically is part 1 of the war which could be followed by part 2, maybe in the same game?

Perhaps this is a stretch granted game covers and too much shit to fit into one game...

Thoughts?



Aeiou said:


> It's actually a matter of dominance. Focus less on how much you can save your subs and concentrate more on how you get rid your opponent's. The minute you do that, they'll be on the defensive instead of you, which leaves your subs in a safe situation. It's pressure, my friend. That is key.



Dominance. Sounds about right. I notice many run around a lot, more like run away and then go on the offensive when they have no more room to run, is that a legit strategy or spammers 101...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm actually getting better at wearing down subs as we speak


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

sounds like a plan. then for ps4 and 720 they could make a crazy game that goes all the way from the beginning all the way to the end with all the characters


----------



## Pein (Mar 10, 2013)

Madara just feels like power when you use him. He plays amazingly, CC2 just nailed it so hard. If they ever redo pain he has to feel like Madara.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Dominance. Sounds about right. I notice many run around a lot, more like run away and then go on the offensive when they have no more room to run, is that a legit strategy or spammers 101...



If other people run in that form then it's good for you. It shows you that they're intimidated by your pressure. I hope you chase after their ass and give them something else to run for.  People usually try to get some distance when they're low on subs. Obviously if this happens you just increase your aggression (but not blindly).


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 10, 2013)

bijuu mode awakenings feel so cheap. the poor guys online almost won and i took it from them and beat them with ease. felt unfair.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 10, 2013)

Uchiha Madara vs Five Kage was the best boss fight in the game bar none. 

Although I didn't like the way they ended it afterwards. Uchiha Madara does not retreat. Making it seem as if the Kage actually stood a chance. 

And did they show him in the credits or something? I might have missed it.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> If other people run in that form then it's good for you. It shows you that they're intimidated by your pressure. I hope you chase after their ass and give them something else to run for.  People usually try to get some distance when they're low on subs. Obviously if this happens you just increase your aggression (but not blindly).



A lot of spammers I've faced (which is just annoying)but the taijutsu backing away for a split second to attack more with taijutsu is so damn annoying 

how do you do that? haven't faced many that do that but when I do that's the shit I like, taijutsu matches >>> see whose ninjutsu and awakening is better


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> A lot of spammers I've faced (which is just annoying)but the taijutsu backing away for a split second to attack more with taijutsu is so damn annoying
> 
> how do you do that



You mean the combo cancel chaining?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 10, 2013)

I meant that ive faced a lot of spammers

and that the taijutsu chainers/taijutsu heavy guys are the battles I love 

and yeah, taijutsu chaining


----------



## Motochika (Mar 10, 2013)

The talk about DLC and future games got me curious. I can see some of the edo tensei ninja becoming DLC. With the next batch of consoles coming out I can see this being the last installment of the Storm series for these consoles (if not for the entire series). As I would imagine that the new games for the new consoles would call for an overhaul.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 10, 2013)

I think that Pain could do with a redo in terms of his Ougi. It could be changed to the Chou Shinra Tensei he did to Konoha. Then again there is also Chibaku Tensei.

But I am starting to think that his Storm 2 Ougi should be placed as a finisher to one of his combos. For some reason it looks a bit underwhelming compared to the manga and anime.



The Prodigy said:


> Am I the only one that gets the feeling that there's not gonna be a fourth game and that the DLC will just be (besides the character attires and maybe characters) added storylines, perhaps new game modes all together? This basically is part 1 of the war which could be followed by part 2, maybe in the same game?
> 
> Perhaps this is a stretch granted game covers and too much shit to fit into one game...
> 
> Thoughts?



I think the DLC will just be those alternative costumes for Sasuke, Itachi, Sakura and Tsunade. =P I can't remember if for the past games there the DLC involved new storylines.

I wouldn't call this "part 1" of the War arc. They gave us Madara vs Gokage and Jinchuuriki vs Naruto & Bee, followed by their improvised Tobi vs Naruto. I'd say that here they have covered 2/3 of the arc. Generations 2 or Storm 4 will take care of covering the rest and be more faithfull to how the last fights went down (Uchiha brothers vs Sage Kabuto, Madara being dominant in the Boss fight against the Gokage, Kakashi and Gai being supports for Naruto during the fight with Tobi, etc).



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> bijuu mode awakenings feel so cheap. the poor guys online almost won and i took it from them and beat them with ease. felt unfair.



If they are keeping the Instant Awakening feature, they could make you play as KCM Naruto with Bijuu Mode as his Instant Awakening. You could change into Bijuu Naruto in the middle of one of his combos and continue attacking with one of Bijju Naruto's tails or something.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 11, 2013)

wow, the computer is really easy.

i've just won like 10 battles in a row with multiple characters on the max difficulty setting with the computer getting the most handicapped (where it does more damage than you and you do less damage to it.)


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 11, 2013)

Motochika said:


> The talk about DLC and future games got me curious. I can see some of the edo tensei ninja becoming DLC. With the next batch of consoles coming out I can see this being the last installment of the Storm series for these consoles (if not for the entire series). As I would imagine that the new games for the new consoles would call for an overhaul.


When it comes to an ongoing series releasing early in a console's life it doesn't make sense to only go with the new console. The more likely option is a multiple generation release as you make more money that way. The PS2 had several games released when the PS3 was new.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 11, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> When it comes to an ongoing series releasing early in a console's life it doesn't make sense to only go with the new console. The more likely option is a multiple generation release as you make more money that way. The PS2 had several games released when the PS3 was new.



Well I thought CC2 had talked about game development for the PS4? I'm not talking about a Storm 4 continuation on the new consoles but a brand new series. Like the Ultimate Ninja series on the PS2 and then the Storm series on the PS3 (later on 360).

Also I had forgotten about the other costumes for DLC. I do hope that the future DLC is not just the costumes. That would be massively disappointing.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay, Minato's Flying Raijin is seriously broken  

I avoided the kunai and tried to combo, but he was completely unharmed for a couple of seconds  

Like, I was clearly hitting him, but nothing happened...

wut


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 11, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If they are keeping the Instant Awakening feature, they could make you play as KCM Naruto with Bijuu Mode as his Instant Awakening. You could change into Bijuu Naruto in the middle of one of his combos and continue attacking with one of Bijju Naruto's tails or something.



i had this moveset since storm 3 was announced

during the usual 3 button presses will be like kcm from generations, ending with like a whip line in the 4th (the thing he used to deflect the bijuu bombs in the manga) working like hanzo's up combo where it brings the enemy closer to you.

normal combo: kurama head where he bites and throws the opponent
down combo: hand slam
up combo: tails (the kind he used to fan tobi's flames in the manga)
jutsu: bijuu bomb rasengan
tilt: haven't thought through but kurama head felt like a tilt move to me.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 11, 2013)

I really REALLY hate how slow Haku's ultimate is.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 11, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> I really REALLY hate how slow Haku's ultimate is.


I hate it too, Haku really needed a boast, damn CC2.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 11, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Well I thought CC2 had talked about game development for the PS4? I'm not talking about a Storm 4 continuation on the new consoles but a brand new series. Like the Ultimate Ninja series on the PS2 and then the Storm series on the PS3 (later on 360).


That's a terrible idea. It worked in the previous transition because of how much changed, especially with story mode. With the progress (timeline-wise) the Storm series has had rebooting before it's over would be a horrible idea.



Motochika said:


> Also I had forgotten about the other costumes for DLC. I do hope that the future DLC is not just the costumes. That would be massively disappointing.


Not really. I doubt we're getting any character DLC (if we do it'll be a surprise) so it's not really disappointing if it's what you expect. The only way I'll be disappointed by the DLC is if we only get a small selection to choose from.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 11, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> That's a terrible idea. It worked in the previous transition because of how much changed, especially with story mode. With the progress (timeline-wise) the Storm series has had rebooting before it's over would be a horrible idea.
> 
> 
> Not really. I doubt we're getting any character DLC (if we do it'll be a surprise) so it's not really disappointing if it's what you expect. The only way I'll be disappointed by the DLC is if we only get a small selection to choose from.



Storm series has had a rebooting already? Either way it's probably going to happen. You don't see alot of anime fighting game series continue onto whatever next console pops up. I would think that timeline wise it would be prefect! Rather then the current mess of starting up the game right where 3 has left off. Introduce a new series, CC2 throws in some new things as far as gameplay goes, and allow for an overall smoother game experience. 

BUT hey I'm just an optimistic person that gives a studio that's been churning out some great games these past few years some credit. Again with the DLC just being hopeful and not being a complete downer dan about it.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 11, 2013)

It's nearly impossible for me to counter people who chakra blitz me every time I substitute.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> It's nearly impossible for me to counter people who chakra blitz me every time I substitute.



Blocking and good timing are your best friends in this situation. Block as soon as you sub and time your hit so that it will interrupt there combo. Don't block for too long though because shields break easily. Or just come out of your sub swinging and hope to connect with them when the blitz you.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 11, 2013)

sounds legit wow so simple, yet so genius. Maybe cuz I never block


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 11, 2013)

If they release the taka cloaks for suigetsu and co.

Ill get this game in the blink of an eye, if not then I dont give a crap.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> sounds legit wow so simple, yet so genius. Maybe cuz I never block



I didn't block to much either, so I learned that the hard way. I usually stay on the aggressive, which is what kills me with spammers since I usually end up running right into their spam, especially with long range users.

Also, they nerfed Kimimaro's ougi to hell. It's start up is unbearably slow now. But it isn't too bad since I don't plan to use ougis online anyway unless I have a really high chance of hitting with it, aka my enemy has no subs and is unable to block it.


----------



## tinlunlau (Mar 11, 2013)

I picked up the Hong Kong import of this game.  Particularly because it's the "True Despair" special edition.  Came with an artbook, double-sided poster, soundtrack CD, collector card, DLC code for Goku costume, DLC code voucher for 5 alternative costumes (Samurai Naruto, Schoolgirl Sakura, Swimsuit Tsunade and 2 others i can't remember) and of course, the Sasuke figurine.

I really wanted the "WIll of Fire" edition with the Naruto figurine but shit, it was fucking expensive!


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 11, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Ill get this game in the blink of an eye, if not then I dont give a crap.



>Doesn't care
>Still here


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Well i read the gamespot review.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 11, 2013)

G said:


> Well i read the gamespot review.



Same. Who cares about the story? It wasn't even that bad, the main part at least for me is the multiplayer and while there's still a ton of bullshit it's still fun similar in the way CoD can be fun and it still is a lot better for us Naruto fans.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm so close to platinum i can taste it.:amazed


----------



## RogerMD (Mar 11, 2013)

Bought this game more for the story mode. Not so much the multiplayer. I was disappointed by the story. I thought it was terrible. Tryna to make the game too RPGish? That was a let down compared to NS2.


----------



## Kid (Mar 11, 2013)

Why doesn't Hashirama have the awekining actions?

Also I think they should gave Edo Itachi another moveset 

Haven't bought this game yet tho 

how's the gameplay compared to Gens? 

Is there still the subs and cancel problem?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2013)

Kid said:


> Why doesn't Hashirama have the awekining actions?
> 
> Also I think they should gave Edo Itachi another moveset
> 
> ...



What do you mean problem ? It was bugged ?



RogerMD said:


> Bought this game more for the story mode. Not so much the multiplayer. I was disappointed by the story. I thought it was terrible. Tryna to make the game too RPGish? That was a let down compared to NS2.



I disagree with you there. The Story Mode is, everything is better than Storm 2 in Storm 3.
It's even unfair for 2 to be compared to 3. My 2 cents.

I noticed that when you get the sub bar full, the supports come to your help even when awakened. Althought that concern only people with power-up awakening with no changes whatsoever.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Zoan Marco said:


> Same. Who cares about the story? It wasn't even that bad, the main part at least for me is the multiplayer and while there's still a ton of bullshit it's still fun similar in the way CoD can be fun and it still is a lot better for us Naruto fans.



Yeah, I only played through the story to get all the characters.
I don't care about getting an S rank from the Biju battle for an achivement.
I haven't gotten all achivements from any of the Storm games.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 11, 2013)

Being rinnetobi with mizukage and tsuchikage as supports all attack, makes me feel like the avatar


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 11, 2013)

Speaking of DLC I hope they fix the audio problem with Tsunade awakening or give her an instant awakening


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Zoan Marco said:


> Same. Who cares about the story? It wasn't even that bad, the main part at least for me is the multiplayer and while there's still a ton of bullshit it's still fun similar in the way CoD can be fun and it still is a lot better for us Naruto fans.



*Raises hand* I care about the story, and it was pretty dissapointing. Everything went downhill for me after the Kakashi vs Zabuza fight. The rest of the fights were more tedious and annoying than fun.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 11, 2013)

Random said:


> *Raises hand* I care about the story, and it was pretty dissapointing. Everything went downhill for me after the Kakashi vs Zabuza fight. The rest of the fights were more tedious and annoying than fun.



Really? I thought the fights were ok. The only one I hated was the little Naruto vs Bijuus one, mainly because I started getting my ass handed to me until I got the hang of it 

The story mode was quite good IMO.

Now that I have unlocked all characters I'll start playing multiplayer.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2013)

I care about the story ! I loved it !


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I care about the story ! I loved it !



There were moments i wished that could be better, and there were moments that surpassed the original in every way.

Edit: Platinum get!


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Pirao said:


> Really? I thought the fights were ok. The only one I hated was the little Naruto vs Bijuus one, mainly because I started getting my ass handed to me until I got the hang of it
> 
> The story mode was quite good IMO.
> 
> Now that I have unlocked all characters I'll start playing multiplayer.



Darui vs KinGin was lackluster. I hated the Gedo statue fight. Madara's fight was disappointing imo. And the bijuu fight was terribad. It wasn't hard, it was just extremely tedious and annoying. Those were the only fights that I really didn't like, but since they were all at the end of the story, it really skewed my perception of it. Everything before those fights was amazing and  totally surpassed Storm 2 in quality.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 11, 2013)

I hate how basic Shino is this game even in his awakening but, I'm happy they nerf hidan now I can use him without ppl quitting on me  before the match start


----------



## Kid (Mar 11, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> What do you mean problem ? It was bugged ?



No but I mean the problem that everyone said for Gens was

the one who hits first and then you keep attacking with cancel until he runs out of subs...

so the the one who uses the subs first loses problem lol


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 11, 2013)

You can't really blame people for leaving if you used Hidan ...he gets real fucking old to deal with, as well as anything with Almighty Push.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Roushi's bijuu form is the only one that seems the most taijutsu capable. Also just one of his combos takes down an extreme amount of damage i haven't really got to play the other bijuu's in multiplayer. Utakata's slug spits out acid from its moth for its combos and also spits out large cluster of bubbles.

What is your guys' favorite jins and bijuus so far?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 11, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Roushi's bijuu form is the only one that seems the most taijutsu capable. Also just one of his combos takes down an extreme amount of damage i haven't really got to play the other bijuu's in multiplayer. Utakata's slug spits out acid from its moth for its combos and also spits out large cluster of bubbles.
> 
> What is your guys' favorite jins and bijuus so far?



I don't Awaken with bijuu's ...but Jinchuuriki, obviously Yagura and Yugito for balance.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You can't really blame people for leaving if you used Hidan ...he gets real fucking old to deal with, as well as anything with Almighty Push.



The one thing that pissed me off is that they nerfed hidan which was all good and for the better but kept kimimaro's jutsu the same and just as long as gen which is extremly annoying in ranked matches. Though my Hanzo can take out multiple supports and the player at the same time.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You can't really blame people for leaving if you used Hidan ...he gets real fucking old to deal with, as well as anything with Almighty Push.



I know,I know but Hidan is one of my favorite villains. It really dries my pussy up when ppl use Hidan for cheating


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 11, 2013)

Kid said:


> No but I mean the problem that everyone said for Gens was
> 
> the one who hits first and then you keep attacking with cancel until he runs out of subs...
> 
> so the the one who uses the subs first loses problem lol



That was never a problem. It was an obstacle when everyone was getting used to the system. People learned/are learning how to manage their subs now though so..



SoleAccord said:


> You can't really blame people for leaving if you used Hidan ...he gets real fucking old to deal with, as well as anything with Almighty Push.



Hidan actually wasn't that bad. Neither is Pein. Those two were only (and especially) infamous in Storm 2, when you couldn't sub through anything anytime you wanted. Other than that you just have to be a little more careful and you can still win.



FlashYoruichi said:


> I know,I know but Hidan is one of my favorite villains. It really dries my pussy up when ppl use Hidan for cheating



If you use Hidan as your main player then people shouldn't get upset.. He's hardly seen online outside of being a support. Using him as support however is another story..


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, I really just think it's the ps3 versions of storm that are just full of spammers. I played on my friends xbox and only came across one spammer, go to on my ps3 three and it's nothing but spammers


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 11, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Am I the only one that gets the feeling that there's not gonna be a fourth game and that the DLC will just be (besides the character attires and maybe characters) added storylines, perhaps new game modes all together? This basically is part 1 of the war which could be followed by part 2, maybe in the same game?


I'm pretty sure they'll stick to dishing out $60 games a year (Storm 1/2/3/4 for story-centrics, and Storm Generations 1/2/3 for tweaked battle mechanics and new characters). The DLC is more than likely for new/alternate costumes that will no longer be pre-order bonuses.



Motochika said:


> The talk about DLC and future games got me curious. I can see some of the edo tensei ninja becoming DLC. *With the next batch of consoles coming out I can see this being the last installment of the Storm series for these consoles (if not for the entire series). As I would imagine that the new games for the new consoles would call for an overhaul.*


Doubt it, they jumped from 2D (Ultimate Ninja for PS2) to 3D (UN Storm for PS3/360), I doubt CC2 than can whip-up another dimension for next-gen consoles.

And they aren't going to jumping ship to new consoles just yet, because those sales numbers are going to be low for the first 2 years of their life-span.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 11, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> What is your guys' favorite jins and bijuus so far?



Yagura/Sanbi. Before the game released, i always said i would main Utakata. But i find him really difficult to play for my skills, so i tried Yagura.

Oh how i love him! Awesome all-around, just a beast!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 11, 2013)

After playing today, Aeiou is right. All about pressure. Your character will be able to do more damage than you expect. Granted that it takes a bit of practice to do well.

Though with those who run away and try to keep the distance, I noticed that they're pretty easy to beat. Especially if you spam projectiles (bait them to get close), crank up the pressure then abuse grabs like hell so they can't escape. 
It is more effective if you've got fast grabbers like Pain, though.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 11, 2013)

What did you all think of storm 3


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 11, 2013)

Random said:


> Ok, I really just think it's the ps3 versions of storm that are just full of spammers. I played on my friends xbox and only came across one spammer, go to on my ps3 three and it's nothing but spammers



Yeah. And if you ask the xbox users they'll insist their community is worse. I think they just want to save all the good players for themselves. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> After playing today, Aeiou is right. All about pressure. Your character will be able to do more damage than you expect. Granted that it takes a bit of practice to do well.
> 
> Though with those who run away and try to keep the distance, I noticed that they're pretty easy to beat. Especially if you spam projectiles (bait them to get close), crank up the pressure then abuse grabs like hell so they can't escape.
> It is more effective if you've got fast grabbers like Pain, though.



Gooood, my young grasshoppers are learning. 

Train hard, comrades. You need to gather your strength for when we get our Storm 3 tournaments up & running.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 11, 2013)

To be honest I reckon the game is better on the PS3 overall. That's because I notice that with the Xbox versions it is a pain in the arse to play as Taka/EMS Sasuke and Madara. Their frequent Susanoo uses cause a very noticeable lag. 

Yet with the PS3, it remains smooth.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 11, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> To be honest I reckon the game is better on the PS3 overall. That's because I notice that with the Xbox versions it is a pain in the arse to play as Taka/EMS Sasuke and Madara. Their frequent Susanoo uses cause a very noticeable lag.
> 
> Yet with the PS3, it remains smooth.



...Where have you been?


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> Yagura/Sanbi. Before the game released, i always said i would main Utakata. But i find him really difficult to play for my skills, so i tried Yagura.
> 
> Oh how i love him! Awesome all-around, just a beast!



Dat tilt water shield. 

My main is Utakata he was a little difficult in the first stretch for me. But i have come to understand his strengths and weakness as a char. So i get suitable supports to go with him (Ao,Haku) also the team bonus is nice. I also throw in Yagura to the equation every now and then his coral jutsu is a life saver in clutch moments.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 11, 2013)

Just unlocked Madara and he's a beast, only shame is that he only has one combo in awakened form.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 11, 2013)

Mei's Water Dragon is a shield buster


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 11, 2013)

Bad News!

No Edo Kage DLC. Straight from Tony, a person from Namco Bandai that answers questions about Naruto Games on Facebook:


*Spoiler*: __ 





"the game doesn't have a structure that allows us to add extra characters afterwards.
The only possible DLC are extra costumes, extra characters are impossible."


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> Bad News!
> 
> No Edo Kage DLC. Straight from Tony, a person from Namco Bandai that answers questions about Naruto Games on Facebook:
> 
> ...



I kinda knew it from the start. Petition is useless if the game engine doesn't allow new characters DLC.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 11, 2013)

Well yeah.

There's no free slots open on the select screen.

That should've been the first indication 

If they were planning DLC characters there probably would've been spots saved for extra fighters.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 11, 2013)

It's a shame but oh well, I'm sure they'll be in whatever side-game is next released. That being said it will probably be the last PS3/360 Naruto game and Storm 4 or whatever follows will be next-gen. Perhaps the side-game will be cross-generation, who knows.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I kinda knew it from the start. Petition is useless if the game engine doesn't allow new characters DLC.



I'd really like to see the face of that guy that said he would prove me wrong about the petition. They had more than enough signers, but no matter how many people signed it, nothing would have changed. Pessimism for the win


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 11, 2013)

Over 15,000 players signed that thing too...Good glory..


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 11, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> Bad News!
> 
> No Edo Kage DLC. Straight from Tony, a person from Namco Bandai that answers questions about Naruto Games on Facebook:
> 
> ...



but the characters are in the game.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 11, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Over 15,000 *whiners* signed that thing too...Good glory..



Fixed. And the whiners shall continue to whine.

As for the DLC content.. Couldn't the Edo Kages be DLC as support-only characters? They've done that before, can't see why they won't do it again. They don't even have to modify anything.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 11, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> Bad News!
> 
> No Edo Kage DLC. Straight from Tony, a person from Namco Bandai that answers questions about Naruto Games on Facebook:
> 
> ...


Last hopes...crushed .

Guess I'll see you guys in Gen2/Storm4.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Fixed. And the whiners shall continue to whine.
> 
> As for the DLC content.. Couldn't the Edo Kages be DLC as support-only characters? They've done that before, can't see why they won't do it again. They don't even have to modify anything.



Actually, they would would have to modify. Like the guy said, the only DLC that was coded into the game was for costumes. Storm 1 only had the support only DLC because it was already planned.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 11, 2013)

Random said:


> Actually, they would would have to modify. Like the guy said, the only DLC that was coded into the game was for costumes. Storm 1 only had the support only DLC because it was already planned.



So that's to say that DLC Edo Kages was never planned? I don't remember them announcing that the 1st, 2nd, and some others would be DLC in Storm 1. But eh, if that's how it is, then so be it. Storm 3 was turning out to be a sloppy, rushed game anyways.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 11, 2013)

Random said:


> Actually, they would would have to modify. Like the guy said, the only DLC that was coded into the game was for costumes. Storm 1 only had the support only DLC because it was already planned.



well shit, they should be used for support then.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2013)

Doing the final battle with musics from the anime brought a smile to my face


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 11, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I kinda knew it from the start. Petition is useless if the game engine doesn't allow new characters DLC.


The petition was useless already for being a petition. Contacting CC2 directly via the methods they've given us will have a better effect. Anyway the fact they've responded means they've seen the constant demand for DLC characters which means they probably know which characters we want. So even though we're not getting DLC characters they can work on their next game knowing people want these characters.



Hydro Spiral said:


> If they were planning DLC characters there probably would've been spots saved for extra fighters.


I think it was safe to say they weren't planning DLC characters. It's the fact they can't make them that's news.



Jaruka said:


> It's a shame but oh well, I'm sure they'll be in whatever side-game is next released. That being said it will probably be the last PS3/360 Naruto game and Storm 4 or whatever follows will be next-gen. Perhaps the side-game will be cross-generation, who knows.


I doubt that. Again even with the PS4 getting released there will still be a market in making games for the PS3 just like the PS2 in the early years of the PS3 and how the DS still has games that come out for it while the 3DS has been around for a while now. What makes the most sense is to make Storm 4/Generations 2 a multiple generation game.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 11, 2013)

What's preventing DLC characters?

I would make an example of PS Allstars, where there wasn't slots and instead they made slots/modified the roster through the DLC afterward, but the new characters were planned sometime before release as I understand it.

Is it something in the make-up of the game? :/


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 11, 2013)

At least we will get bijuu naruto next time.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2013)

Hopefully we get jubbi, sage hashi and more to come too


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 11, 2013)

And hopefully we get Goku, Obama, and God as well.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys just got the extra dlc from neon alley with samurai naruto, swimsuit tsunade, anbu itachi, and kimono sasuke.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So that's to say that DLC Edo Kages was never planned? I don't remember them announcing that the 1st, 2nd, and some others would be DLC in Storm 1. But eh, if that's how it is, then so be it. *Storm 3 was turning out to be a sloppy, rushed game anyways.*



In terms of....?


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 11, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I doubt that. Again even with the PS4 getting released there will still be a market in making games for the PS3 just like the PS2 in the early years of the PS3 and how the DS still has games that come out for it while the 3DS has been around for a while now. What makes the most sense is to make Storm 4/Generations 2 a multiple generation game.


Yes, which is what I said might happen 
I did give more than one option. That being said I don't see why they wouldn't be cross platform as I'm not sure how an Ultimate Ninja game could be too good for the PS3 as they'd just have to make different particle effects, AA, etc.. for the PS4 version.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 11, 2013)

As the characters get more hax, the ignored characters are going to get wrecked.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> In terms of....?



In terms of story and gameplay. It's painfully obvious that the story was rushed, which is why the ending was so bad. And gameplay wise, they could have added many more characters if they didn't rush the release so much. The insant awakening and awakening actions were done sloppily. Certain characters that should have either/or simply don't, and the awakening actions are mostly just the jutsus of other characters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2013)

Random said:


> In terms of story and gameplay. It's painfully obvious that the story was rushed, which is why the ending was so bad. And gameplay wise, they could have added many more characters if they didn't rush the release so much. The insant awakening and awakening actions were done sloppily. Certain characters that should have either/or simply don't, and the awakening actions are mostly just the jutsus of other characters.



3 years of development = rushed 

Story mode is the shit, sorry dude.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> 3 years of development = rushed
> 
> Story mode is the shit, sorry dude.



Yea, 3 years obviously wasn't enough for them. Don't say sorry to me for the story being shit (it was only the last part that was shit anyway),rushed or not, it was done sloppily


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 11, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> 3 years of development = rushed



Either they're bullshitting, or they're really lazy as fuck. That number really baffles the fuck out of me with all the mistakes and flaws this game has. Storm 3 by far has the most discrepancies out of the whole series combined.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2013)

blah blah blah. I thought it was done well. Different strokes for different folks 

its an anime licensed game after all, in a series with the number 3 on it. They are better off making a brand new one.

The ultimate ninja games got old after a while as well


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 11, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Story mode is the shit, sorry dude.



If you've got low expectations, certainly. Years in development doesn't make a game automatically epic either, otherwise Duke Nukem would be a best seller.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 11, 2013)

The fact that this game ends with Tobito means that they didn't come to a final decision on the game until last sometime last year, early on. 

And that's me assuming that they pick up the weekly magazine releases as opposed to waiting on full volumes.

So there probably were some time issues..But it's still pretty great.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> blah blah blah. I thought it was done well.



Why don't you guys stop looking at this in terms of Storymode, which you'll most likely never play again, and think about the replay-value which comes from online. And online is based on game mechanics and characters. And the majority of their characters got poor justice in terms of updates and mechanical balance. That's unlike CC2 when it comes to Storm 1/2/Gen. So yes, I call bullshit.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Why don't you guys stop looking at this in terms of Storymode, which you'll most likely never play again, and think about the replay-value which comes from online. And online is based on game mechanics and characters. And the majority of their characters got poor justice in terms of updates and mechanical balance. That's unlike CC2 when it comes to Storm 1/2/Gen. So yes, I call bullshit.



Whether you play it again or not, the Story is still a big part of the game. And like you said yourself, the fighting mechanics didn't get any better of a treatment. 

To each his own though. I enjoyed majority of the Story mode and I can still have fun doing free battle, so the game isn't a total bust for me. But the flaws still stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2013)

FYI, i don't even play online for these games. I play offline when friends are over and computer versus. i also do play the storyline moments over again as i primarily buy these games to experience the story in game form


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Either they're bullshitting, or they're really lazy as fuck. That number really baffles the fuck out of me with all the mistakes and flaws this game has. Storm 3 by far has the most discrepancies out of the whole series combined.



Not to misunderstand what you are interpreting, but from just looking at it do you believe in your view that Generations & Storm 2 has more work put together than Storm 3?


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> FYI, i don't even play online for these games. I play offline when friends are over and computer versus. i also do play the storyline moments over again as i primarily buy these games to experience the story in game form



Pretty much the same here. I only go online every once in the blue moon. I've only been on so much recently to test the waters, but I'm done with that.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2013)

How much better is this game than the second storm?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 11, 2013)

couldn't some of these fights have secret factors if not qte's that only asuma vs inoshikacho got? (which felt like a minor battle either way but it had good stuff cc2 made up)

sasuke vs danzo
konan vs tobi
naruto, bee and itachi vs nagato


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2013)

U guys suck at answering a simple question.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 11, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> U guys suck at answering a simple question.


Let's be nice. 

I think it's significantly better in some areas, but the story mode could've been better, but I still enjoyed it, combat is pretty good, online is just a mess though for me.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> U guys suck at answering a simple question.



Why don't you compare for yourself? As you can see, everybody here has different opinions of the game.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm trying to decide to wait for next or buy it, u guys have it so u would know better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2013)

just buy it bro. its a good game


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 11, 2013)

Yea its a good game it has some flaws but nothing you cant handle


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 11, 2013)

So I beat the main portion of story mode. Figured I would share my thoughts.

*Things I liked*

*Cutscenes*
The cutscenes in this game are wonderful. Many look exactly like in the manga (especially good for the later scenes that haven't been in the anime yet), I think this game did a much better job with the cutscenes than Storm 2 did (and both were much times better than Generations, with )

*Boss Battles*
Much like with Storm 2 there were some great boss battles in this game. This time we got more giant boss fights including two very different fights with the Nine Tails and of course the last two. I do wish there was a way to rechallenge them without restarting story mode though (if there is I haven't found it). They are the highlight of the main story mode.

*Wide Ninja World*
Having only recently started the side missions I've already found the game has a wide range of places to explore, even Konoha itself is bigger. I mainly love this from a visual perspective, there are some locations where it's nice to just look at the scenery (something I can't say I ever did with Storm 2).

*Choices*
Not much to say other than I'm glad it wasn't just "easy fight, or hard fight" but there were some actual choices about the option to choose. With the Jinchuriki fight I actually found it harder on the Hero path, having Bee with me on Legend made it easier to focus on who I was attacking. Not to mention the side quests give you actual choices.

*The Ending*
No I'm not talking about the Madaras . I mean the the actual ending, once you've accepted they made changes to what happens for... I'll cover it later, the scene they made for the ending is kind of sweet (though what's with Minato being silent, is he like that in the dub?).



*Things I disliked*

*Team Samui being erased from existence*
I get not making them playable or support only but with all the new character models for generic villagers for each village they couldn't make Omoi and Karui? Omoi is rather obviously missing from the Kankuro vs Deidara clash, as is Sai's brother Shin (who would have been a better choice for Edo Sasori's puppet).

*Rushed War*
Despite having some great boss battles the war was rushed and painfully so. The Second Division don't get to do anything (except Kitsuchi being support for giant Choji). This made the battlefield board really pointless when one group does nothing and you can't even choose the order, the only purpose it serves is to save and turn the game off between fights.

*Nothing special about the Edo Kages*
So yes it's annoying that the Edo Kages aren't playable. But you know what's more annoying? The fact there isn't any reason for them to be a story mode exclusive. There's no boss cutscenes (even for Naruto vs the Raikage), no special mode or anything that justifies them being story mode exclusive. Ginkaku, Kinkaku and the swordsmen have the excuse of Hack & Slash but the Edo Kages are just a regular fight. This does add to the rushed feeling of the war.

*Hack & Slash being story mode exclusive*
It was a huge, *HUGE* part of the marketing and yet once you've beat them all you're done with it unless you feel like restarting story mode all over again. Under the player options in Free Battle it should have 1 Player vs Hack & Slash where you can pick a Hack & Slash group to fight with any playable characters.

*Stick to the Status Quo*
The reason Tobi and Madara just up and left. I understand it needs this for side quests (which can be fun I might add) but the amount of character derailment is really annoying. Everyone in Konoha is their pre-timeskip self, apart from an occasional reference to saving Konoha every extra sees Naruto as some kid. I get that they needed to stop the war, but most characters act like it never happened, Ino even states Choji and Shikamaru haven't changed despite witnessing Choji taking a level in badass. Seeing these characters forget the progress they made in the game is just annoying.


I enjoyed story mode but I feel like they could have taken a few more months to fix their problems. I understand they can't fix the status quo but more attention to the war would have been nice. Once the story mode is done the game just Generations with some PTS characters replaced with new ones. I still enjoy Free Battle but I'm left wanting more, something I didn't have with Generations.

All I can say is we'd better have loads of costume DLC and they should make sure all DLC is compatible with their next game.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> *Boss Battles*
> Much like with Storm 2 there were some great boss battles in this game. This time we got more giant boss fights including two very different fights with the Nine Tails and of course the last two. I do wish there was a way to rechallenge them without restarting story mode though (if there is I haven't found it). They are the highlight of the main story mode.



To redo fights, go to the start menu and then go to the ninja world timeline. There you can redo all the story fights, and do some fights from the past.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 11, 2013)

regardless whether or not the story was rushed because it didn't follow the manga is really kinda irrelevant though a lot of it was nonsense. but the actually story telling was damn good

like kushina talking about Minato in the beginning and it twisting talking of Naruto was a shocker and really kinda chilling. Like it went from Kushina telling the story to Sakura or Hinata in the future telling the story, surprised no one liked that


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 11, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> How much better is this game than the second storm?


Hard to say. I think Storm 2 had a better flow from beginning to end in story mode but they're not the same story. For Free Battle if you never played Generations it is much better than Storm 2. If you did the fighting itself is better but the selection is bigger but feels smaller, this is because most new characters are the Jinchuriki and updated versions of existing characters.



Obd lurker said:


> U guys suck at answering a simple question.


There was not that much time between you asking your question and this post. Also it isn't a simple question.



Random said:


> To redo fights, go to the start menu and then go to the ninja world timeline. There you can redo all the story fights, and do some fights from the past.


That's good.



The Prodigy said:


> regardless whether or not the story was rushed because it didn't follow the manga is really kinda irrelevant though a lot of it was nonsense. but the actually story telling was damn good
> 
> like kushina talking about Minato in the beginning and it twisting talking of Naruto was a shocker and really kinda chilling. Like it went from Kushina telling the story to Sakura or Hinata in the future telling the story, surprised no one liked that


The story mode was told well, except in the war. The war felt rushed, not just from a manga point but after non boss battles end. Most end with "well he's sealed, lets move on".


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 11, 2013)

My one genuine complaint with the game...

The Tailed Beast fight. Having tiny Naruto in chakra mode going up against 6 giants is challenging, but for all of the wrong reasons. The camera can potentially freak out on you when going in for close range combat, the pacing is rather slow, and Chomei is just lol. I do like how they amp up his attacks with massive rasengans and giant chakra claws, but it still would've just been more appropriate to me if they just saved the full Beast fight for when Naruto unlocked the ability himself. Naruto's Beast Mode was fun to play with, but I felt like he could've had more combo attacks for variety's sake. 

Even the QTE's for the fight were dull in comparison to the Gokage VS Madara fight. But Naruto VS Tobi was great, aside from that last punch...Naruto's face looked odd during that part 

Other than that, I love this game


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 12, 2013)

lol at kyuubi growing pop eye arms.

anyone else get that glitch when you fight tobi during the bijuu fight, his moveset is still the same one when you fight the bijuu?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Not to misunderstand what you are interpreting, but from just looking at it do you believe in your view that Generations & Storm 2 has more work put together than Storm 3?



Absolutely. Storm 2: 44 _brand new_ characters, including the guest character Lars. 23 _brand new_ stages to fight in, each having their own BG music and such. That's a lot going for the game. Generations contributes with it's new battle mechanics and mechanical updates. Sub bar system, combo cancelling, air dashing, air-back dashing, dash-to-block nerfing, and more. I'm not going to talk about new characters because most likely every "new character" in Generations was already made for Storm 3, hence how Gens was a huge fucking scam.

Now, come Storm 3: only 18 new characters, repeat stages, they claim to have new mechanics like instant-awakening, but only a few characters have it (the most OP chars have it while the low-tier chars don't, ruining the balance and moral standard of online play). A shitload of useless DLC content like bikini costumes for ugly women while _canon costumes have yet to be seen_ (Taka uniforms?). Useless slots being taken up by the same characters, canon feats being left out from characters who deserve updates (Byakugou Tsunade? CM2 Juugo? New ougis for K11? New movesets for Gokage?), extra awakening moves are copy & pastes of other people's movesets, and many more.

Does Storm 3 have more cinematic la dee da than Storm 2/Gens? Of course it does. Did CC2 put more work in Storm 3 than in Storm 2/Gens? Hell no. It's still a good game though, no doubt, and I'm not down for that "no x, no buy" nonsense. But you give credit when credit is due, and you call a company out on their faults when  they done went and fucked up too.


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> lol at kyuubi growing pop eye arms.
> 
> anyone else get that glitch when you fight tobi during the bijuu fight, his moveset is still the same one when you fight the bijuu?



I'm pretty sure that isn't a glitch. That moveset was meant for that fight in general.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 12, 2013)

even when fighting tobi when not a single swing won't touch him? (without the phase jutsu mind you)


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2013)

I may be wrong, but I also kept the same moveset.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> S
> *Things I disliked*
> 
> *Team Samui being erased from existence*
> ...



It's garbage that karin is playable but omoi is not


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> It's garbage that karin is playable but omoi is not



To be fair I forgot about them until now.
I don't think I ever saw them recently in the war.



Aeiou said:


> Why don't you guys stop looking at this in terms of Storymode, which you'll most likely never play again, and think about the replay-value which comes from online. And online is based on game mechanics and characters. And the majority of their characters got poor justice in terms of updates and mechanical balance. That's unlike CC2 when it comes to Storm 1/2/Gen. So yes, I call bullshit.



I never EVER play online in a fighter and I bought every Naruto games on PS3 ( And to be fair I couldn't care less about online. ). So I won't judge in terms of online which I don't do.
Now ask yourself why I bought this game in the first place. Story mode ! And I'm quite happy with it.
Overall this game shits on Gens and Storm 2 for reasons I shouldn't even have to mention.

The fighting system got a bigger update than in Storm Gen.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 12, 2013)

Random said:


> I may be wrong, but I also kept the same moveset.



Yeah, me too. I'm pretty sure that's how it's supposed to be.



Zen-aku said:


> It's garbage that karin is playable but omoi is not



For real. Why is Karin a playable character when she's never even had a fight?  There are a ton of characters I'd rather have, like Omoi or Kurotsuchi.

Something I rather liked though is after you end the main story and free roam the world, how everyone now respects Naruto and thinks he's the shit. That mission when you and Bee face the 5 kages as a "training session" was pretty cool.

And Edo Kages not being playable even though they're in the game is BS.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hyuugas are really the nightmare of instant awakening characters since they can shrink their chakra bar and make them revert to normal.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Absolutely. Storm 2: 44 _brand new_ characters, including the guest character Lars. 23 _brand new_ stages to fight in, each *having their own BG music and such*.



Fun fact - In Storm 2, both Sand Village stages shared the same music. This was corrected in Generations.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hyuugas are really the nightmare of instant awakening characters since they can shrink their chakra bar and make them revert to normal.



You mean cut off a part of the opponent's chakra bar with each hit right?

Weird thing is that Post-timeskip Hinata only seems to take chakra, not the bar and her PTS-Version takes it bar and all.


----------



## slickcat (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Absolutely. Storm 2: 44 _brand new_ characters, including the guest character Lars. 23 _brand new_ stages to fight in, each having their own BG music and such. That's a lot going for the game. Generations contributes with it's new battle mechanics and mechanical updates. Sub bar system, combo cancelling, air dashing, air-back dashing, dash-to-block nerfing, and more. I'm not going to talk about new characters because most likely every "new character" in Generations was already made for Storm 3, hence how Gens was a huge fucking scam.
> 
> Now, come Storm 3: only 18 new characters, repeat stages, they claim to have new mechanics like instant-awakening, but only a few characters have it (the most OP chars have it while the low-tier chars don't, ruining the balance and moral standard of online play). A shitload of useless DLC content like bikini costumes for ugly women while _canon costumes have yet to be seen_ (Taka uniforms?). Useless slots being taken up by the same characters, canon feats being left out from characters who deserve updates (Byakugou Tsunade? CM2 Juugo? New ougis for K11? New movesets for Gokage?), extra awakening moves are copy & pastes of other people's movesets, and many more.
> 
> ...



This right here, it has to be said. again and again. I m not going to complain because not purchasing the game is my way of saying I m not impressed. All I can do is hope they scrap the storm title for next gen and not give me any bs, why every character is capable of 3 combos only and one jutsu. I can always wait for bargain bin price.


----------



## PopoTime (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone else think that the Naruto vs Sasuke boss battle was infinitely better than the anime equivalent? Dat Soundtrack combined with the Eng Va's really going for it made it amazing in my opinion


----------



## MS81 (Mar 12, 2013)

They should make DLC for all characters with Kyuubi shroud which makes there moves just as strong as Kyuubi Naruto!!!


----------



## Walkway (Mar 12, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Does anyone else think that the Naruto vs Sasuke boss battle was infinitely better than the anime equivalent? Dat Soundtrack combined with the Eng Va's really going for it made it amazing in my opinion



Obviously.

I mean, in the anime/manga, they didn't even fight at all. It was one chidori/rasengan clash.

Also, reps for knowing a good dub.


----------



## Vash (Mar 12, 2013)

So who are people's top 5 new characters? I'm not talking about in how op they are. I'm talking about how fun they are to play.

Mine:

1: Roushi
2: Darui
3: Hanzo
4: Rinnegan Tobi
5: Nagato

To my surprise, Mifune, while I was expecting him to be one of my mains, I actually felt underwhelmed when I used him


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2013)

Jak said:


> So who are people's top 5 new characters? I'm not talking about in how op they are. I'm talking about how fun they are to play.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...



Mine are:

1) Mifune
2) Both Lee's
3) Edo Itachi
4) Both Neji's
5) Both Hinata's

I feel pretty powerful with Mifune.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Jak said:


> So who are people's top 5 new characters? I'm not talking about in how op they are. I'm talking about how fun they are to play.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...



1: Utakata
2: Han
3: Roushi
4: Hanzo
5. Yagura


----------



## DedValve (Mar 12, 2013)

1. Yagura
2. 2 tails (forgot her name)
3. Any Gaara
4. Any Neji
5. Darui


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

My Review of the Naruto Storm 3 Adventure Mode and Coop Modes:

[YOUTUBE]IotebD4Cyj4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4KPSkRs_9Wk[/YOUTUBE]

What do you think of the game so far? Whose your favorite character to use (So Far i'm enjoying Utakata)? Does anyone want to play a match?


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yea add me turrin psn boogiepop619


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 12, 2013)

Jak said:


> So who are people's top 5 new characters? I'm not talking about in how op they are. I'm talking about how fun they are to play.


1. Hinata
2. Fu
3. Naruto (Sage Mode and Goku)
4. Itachi (Anbu and Edo Tensei)
5. Han

Han was a surprise favourite but a welcome one. Also Kurotsuchi is an honorable mention as I frequently use her as a support for Hinata, Fu and Han (really wish she was playable).


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Yea add me turrin psn boogiepop619


Alright will do, you playing right now?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 12, 2013)

Jak said:


> So who are people's top 5 new characters? I'm not talking about in how op they are. I'm talking about how fun they are to play.



1. PTS Sakura


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Rock Lee and Gai are definitly fun to use with their Awakening Actions.
I like Yagura, Han and Roushi, Hinata, Neji
I don't quite like Naruto this time around


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2013)

Utakata, was kinda expecting more from him. Yugito is such a badass bitch. How van I forget my Rinnegan Tobi


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I never EVER play online in a fighter and I bought every Naruto games on PS3 ( And to be fair I couldn't care less about online. ). So I won't judge in terms of online which I don't do.
> Now ask yourself why I bought this game in the first place. Story mode ! And I'm quite happy with it.
> Overall this game shits on Gens and Storm 2 for reasons I shouldn't even have to mention.
> 
> The fighting system got a bigger update than in Storm Gen.



Then how can anyone hope to take your claim seriously? You don't even play half of what the game has to offer and you're already saying the game is alright. That only makes your rating of the game unreliable.

Gens had more mechanical contributions than Storm 3 does. Assisted combos and instant-awakening is all Storm 3 has to offer. And they went and fucked up with that addition anyways. We can even include removed combos, if you want to go there... lol.



SoleAccord said:


> Fun fact - In Storm 2, both Sand Village stages shared the same music. This was corrected in Generations.



One anomaly. Good to know.


----------



## Kid (Mar 12, 2013)

So guys

what are the top 3 characters used online in storm 3?

Don't tell me it's masked man again


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Alright will do, you playing right now?



I'll be home in a few hours if you wanna play then.


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Then how can anyone hope to take your claim seriously? You don't even play half of what the game has to offer and you're already saying the game is alright. That only makes your rating of the game unreliable.



Not everyone counts online as half of what the game has to offer. Some people do way more free battle and local play than online. To me, online is only about 10% of the game. You don't need online to update characters or battle mechanics. If anything, the addition of online took away a lot of the good things.

I understand that online means a lot to you, but that isn't the case for everyone. If you are looking at this game from a story point of view, then yea, it was alright. The amazingness in the beginning was completely counteracted by the terribleness of the end.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 12, 2013)

Tobirama
Yugito
Yagura
Hanzo
Minato


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Then how can anyone hope to take your claim seriously? You don't even play half of what the game has to offer and you're already saying the game is alright. That only makes your rating of the game unreliable.
> 
> Gens had more mechanical contributions than Storm 3 does. Assisted combos and instant-awakening is all Storm 3 has to offer. And they went and fucked up with that addition anyways. We can even include removed combos, if you want to go there... lol.
> 
> ...



Eeerrr ... playing online or local is the same game you know. Playing online won't make the game shit all of a sudden .

Playing local and Free Battle is enough for me. Online is about 10% of what interest me in this game.

I mean we had games before PS3 with no online, did thoses games were bad ? No.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Random said:


> Not everyone counts online as half of what the game has to offer. Some people do way more free battle and local play than online. To me, online is only about 10% of the game. You don't need online to update characters or battle mechanics. If anything, the addition of online took away a lot of the good things.
> 
> I understand that online means a lot to you, but that isn't the case for everyone. If you are looking at this game from a story point of view, then yea, it was alright. The amazingness in the beginning was completely counteracted by the terribleness of the end.





Yagami1211 said:


> Eeerrr ... playing online or local is the same game you know. Playing online won't make the game shit all of a sudden .
> 
> Playing local and Free Battle is enough for me. Online is about 10% of what interest me in this game.
> 
> I mean we had games before PS3 with no online, did thoses games were bad ? No.



Just out of interest, how long did you guys consecutively play Generations before dropping the game for a long period of time?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Just out of interest, how long did you guys consecutively play Generations before dropping the game for a long period of time?



I'd say around 5 months. 

Depends on what you call a long period of time. I went back to it every week or something.

In fact I cleared the last survival only recently in gens


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 12, 2013)

Hmm, I'm still experimenting with characters but I think I have a solid top five right now:
1) Mifune
2) Bijuu Bomb Naruto
3) Neji
4) Haku
5) Raikage


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'd say around 5 months.
> 
> Depends on what you call a long period of time. I went back to it every week or something.
> 
> In fact I cleared the last survival only recently in gens



And what made you stop playing?


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> 3 years of development = rushed
> 
> Story mode is the shit, sorry dude.


.hack//The Movie with .hack//Versus (PS3 game)
Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations
Asura's Wrath
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All Star Battle

All these are projects that CC2 has worked on in the past 3 years of Storm 3's development. Do you really think that CC2 didn't split up their development teams to get all of those done within the release window?



Zen-aku said:


> It's garbage that karin is playable but omoi is not


1. Storm 2 characters were all playable, CC2 just didn't want Karin to be the sole exception.
2. FWIW Karin hasn't been updated or changed in anyway since Storm 2.


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Just out of interest, how long did you guys consecutively play Generations before dropping the game for a long period of time?



The longest time I ever went without playing Gen was a month, and that wasn't out of lack of interest, it was because I was busy doing other things. And like I said, I didn't do much online. I never got bored of Gen, granted I didn't just play it non-stop (I had other games to play), but I never just lost interest in it. That was even more so with Storm 2, because Storm 2 actually had a good story mood that I played through multiple times along with free battle, and god forbid if I ever went online in Storm 2.


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2013)

I havent finished the tournament and survival modes in Gens because they take a lot of time, and are really boring.
All that for some achivements.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> .hack//The Movie with .hack//Versus (PS3 game)
> Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
> Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations
> Asura's Wrath
> ...



It's a fact during an interview that yes, their teams were split up and in fact Storm 3 development started at the same time as Gens.
The only thing that started later was the story mode because that was the team working on Asura's Wrath, lemme find that.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Random said:


> The longest time I ever went without playing Gen was a month, and that wasn't out of lack of interest, it was because I was busy doing other things. And like I said, I didn't do much online. I never got bored of Gen, granted I didn't just play it non-stop (I had other games to play), but I never just lost interest in it. That was even more so with Storm 2, because Storm 2 actually had a good story mood that I played through multiple times along with free battle, and god forbid if I ever went online in Storm 2.



Then I guess you're an exception. But then again you weren't the one that said Storm 3 "was the shit" while not well-roundly playing the whole thing. The question was more for Yagami.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> And what made you stop playing?



Back then ? Other games. I went back to gens early 2013 and then it was ...

Storm 3, my last Gens game is from early feb. In fact I stopped playing because I finally cleared everything last month.

I can pretty much says that Gens is the Vs fighting game I spent the most time on in 2012.

Like Storm 3 will probably be for 2013


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2013)

G said:


> I havent finished the tournament and survival modes in Gens because they take a lot of time, and are really boring.
> All that for some achivements.



The tournaments I did. I find tournaments fun. The survival was just tedious though.


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2013)

Daxter said:


> 1. PTS Sakura



Used to main her in Generations for a while, I laughed my ass off as I beat a Masked Man spammer.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow Danzo's awakening is almost invincible.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Zoan Marco said:


> Wow Danzo's awakening is almost invincible.



Took me a while to figure out what the hell was that awakening action.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 12, 2013)

G said:


> Used to main her in Generations for a while, I laughed my ass off as I beat a Masked Man spammer.



I actually started using her as a joke. Now I actually do - I've owned *cough* some people repeatedly, using her. (Good for training, since she's literally the worst character in the game.) Thinking about trolling spammers online, too, on Gens with her to waste away my lonely, Yagura-less nights. I can taste the rage now. Tastes like chicken.



Zoan Marco said:


> Wow Danzo's awakening is almost invincible.



Didn't it stay the same? If it was buffed I'mma lose my shit. Don't take yet another character from me, CC2, ffs.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I actually started using her as a joke. Now I actually do - I've owned *cough* some people repeatedly using her. (Good for training, since she's literally the worst character in the game.) Thinking about trolling spammers online too, on Gens with her to waste away my lonely, Yagura-less nights. I can taste the rage now. Tastes like chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't it stay the same? If it was buffed I'mma lose my shit. Don't take yet another character from me, CC2, ffs.



Danzou has Izanagi awakening action with L1/R1.
Push one of them and he gains a FREE Sub Bar !


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Good thing its a rare occurance running into a Danzo player on Storm 3.

Also Haku's awakened ice mirrors are perfect for trolling.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 12, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Does anyone else think that the Naruto vs Sasuke boss battle was infinitely better than the anime equivalent? Dat Soundtrack combined with the Eng Va's really going for it made it amazing in my opinion



There wasn't even a fight in the anime or manga, it was just talking with one pointless clash that has no result but 'understanding' one another.


Zoan Marco said:


> Wow Danzo's awakening is almost invincible.



You clearly missed Generations if you just now realize this.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Then how can anyone hope to take your claim seriously? You don't even play half of what the game has to offer and you're already saying the game is alright. That only makes your rating of the game unreliable.


Online isn't really part of the game, it's just a means for acquiring people to play with. Free Battle and Online are the same thing and I personally prefer choosing both sides of a fight over whatever my opponent chooses. If I want to play multiplayer I'll ask my brother if he wants to play.

To me online gaming should be different from the single player or local multiplayer. Or it could be the whole game, point is if I prefer the single player experience I'm not going to bother with the multiplayer.

So Online is not half of what the game has to offer, Free Battle is while Online is just a way of playing that half.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 12, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You clearly missed Generations if you just now realize this.



Yep, I did.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> I'll be home in a few hours if you wanna play then.



PM or VM when you go on


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 12, 2013)

Online really can't be half the game when they put more work into the single player experience 

It's clearly a big part of things, but still..


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 12, 2013)

Any tips on how to use Nagato effectively?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Back then ? Other games. I went back to gens early 2013 and then it was ...
> 
> Storm 3, my last Gens game is from early feb. In fact I stopped playing because I finally cleared everything last month.
> 
> ...



So basically you rate this a good game and see generally nothing wrong with it when most of the faults come from the mechanics and characters themselves mostly seen/dealt with online.. but you say this and stop playing Gens after you complete everything? What replay-value do you see from completing the Story 20 times over?



Gaiash said:


> Online isn't really part of the game, it's just a means for acquiring people to play with. Free Battle and Online are the same thing and I personally prefer choosing both sides of a fight over whatever my opponent chooses.



Online is a huge part of this game. You wouldn't realize that because you don't even want to experience what I'm talking about. This is a fighting game. Fighting games invite competitive people. The one reason the Storm series has been thriving so much is due to the online feature it has.



> If I want to play multiplayer I'll ask my brother if he wants to play.



That's good for you. A lot of people don't have brothers or siblings to ask to play with them.



> To me online gaming should be different from the single player or local multiplayer. Or it could be the whole game, point is if I prefer the single player experience I'm not going to bother with the multiplayer.
> 
> So Online is not half of what the game has to offer, Free Battle is while Online is just a way of playing that half.



I can go ahead and ask you the same question pertaining to how long you live on these series, and I'd assume it wouldn't be for very long, because you're the type of person who's more interesting in the cinema action and all that jazz that lasts about 20 minutes and then it dies forever. If you want to fight computers with shitty AI that's good for you, but a lot of people purchase these games for the thrill of competition. And if CC2 is going to mess up on characters and mechanics of the game, then they did in fact do a sloppy job, regardless of how dazzling Storymode looked.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 12, 2013)

Who is the most cheapest charcter in the game?


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Any tips on how to use Nagato effectively?



Use his tilt alot. 

Also his instant awakening makes him a solid char with laser gun jutsu which completely destroys susanoo and bijuus.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Who is the most cheapest charcter in the game?



there are a lot of cheap characters, but i choose deidara. He can just spam you whenever he likes. its a pain


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 12, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Who is the most cheapest charcter in the game?


Giants (Susano'o & Tailed Beasts) 

But at the same time, if you've got decent range, they shouldn't be too much trouble.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou what's your PSN tag?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

> So basically you rate this a good game and see generally nothing wrong with it when most of the faults come from the mechanics and characters themselves mostly seen/dealt with online.. but you say this and stop playing Gens after you complete everything? What replay-value do you see from completing the Story 20 times over?




I did not stopped playing Gens out of boredom.

The fact is I have people to play Naruto with here  ( My GF for example. )

And I play free battle too, you know.

I'm sorry I'm not interested in online, can't help it.

If it ruins the game for you, too bad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Inuhanyou what's your PSN tag?



Who said i was playing on PS3? 

(its Inutaihanyou)


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 12, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Any tips on how to use Nagato effectively?



Shocked this is a question when he's high-tier and takes a minimal of one free battle to completely understand.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nagato shits on Susano'o and Bijuus !


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow just played my first couple of ranked matches and every person on there just spams horribly. You need to be a spamming character to win basically or be a-lot better than your competition. 

Also has anyone encountered the glitch where you loose a ranked match and the game counts it as a win? LOL. This happened twice in a row for me (didn't get any BP, but still funny).

I also find it kind of silly that no one I have faced in ranked matches use the new character, they just all use the Generations ones they are accustom to.



> Any tips on how to use Nagato effectively?


I tend to try to stay away from the OP characters, but with Nagato it's basically all about Lazer Gun Spam and than getting some support characters who are good at blocking, till it's time to Lazer Gun spam some more. But I have no sympathy for most of the ranked match people, so be as cheap as possible with them lol and spam that Lazer Gun.



Yagami1211 said:


> Nagato shits on Susano'o and Bijuus !


Yeah pretty much. His Lazer Gun kills them so quickly. Not sure it would work on Fuu's Bijuu Mode though. That one tends to break the game and make no sense. Thankfully Fuu isn't too good besides her Awakening otherwise she'd be the most OP character in the game.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I did not stopped playing Gens out of boredom.
> 
> The fact is I have people to play Naruto with here  ( My GF for example. )
> 
> ...



Now you're not even listening to what I'm saying. Fellow people here have said the game has faults in it's entirety. You fight their claims and said the game is amazing when you haven't played it in it's entirety. That's why I said your rating is unreliable.



Turrin said:


> Wow just played my first couple of ranked matches and every person on there just spams horribly. You need to be a spamming character to win basically or be a-lot better than your competition.



It's actually not hard to beat spammers. Just a matter of practice.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Now you're not even listening to what I'm saying. Fellow people here have said the game has faults in it's entirety. You fight their claims and said the game is amazing when you haven't played it in it's entirety. That's why I said your rating is unreliable.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually not hard to beat spammers. Just a matter of practice.



I fight nothing, I say that I can enjoy the game without online and that I actually enjoy it for that matter. for the reason mentioned above.

I find this game amazing. That's my opinion.

That's all there is to it. Really.

What's so hard to understand ?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 12, 2013)

Turrin said:


> I also find it kind of silly that no one I have faced in ranked matches use the new character, they just all use the Generations ones they are accustom to.



Haven't fought anyone with Madara yet?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I fight nothing



But you questioned people when they said the game was rushed. You've forgotten?



Yagami1211 said:


> 3 years of development = rushed





Yagami1211 said:


> I never EVER play online in a fighter and I bought every Naruto games on PS3 ( And to be fair I couldn't care less about online. )



You disagree that the game was sloppily done when you don't even want to look where the sloppiness lies.. Don't trip anymore than you have, brah.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> It's actually not hard to beat spammers. Just a matter of practice.


I can beat them, it just requires me to be my best characters from Storm Generations, which kind of sucks because I want to play as the new characters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> But you questioned people when they said the game was rushed. You've forgotten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't question anything, the game has 3 years of development, it's a fact.



Explain to me what change so much online that's makes the game shit.

You said that fighting games are worthless without online and I answered that I don't care about online. End of story.

What bothers you here ?

Can we let it go now ?


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Im ranked 511 worldwide and   290 in the NA listings!!! 

I know its not top 100 but got damn.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

^Good job, man.

Yagura really is good.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Im ranked 511 worldwide and   290 in the NA listings!!!
> 
> I know its not top 100 but got damn.



Now I'm afraid to play you lol


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Online is a huge part of this game. You wouldn't realize that because you don't even want to experience what I'm talking about. This is a fighting game. Fighting games invite competitive people. The one reason the Storm series has been thriving so much is due to the online feature it has.


Which means it's a big part of its popularity but not the game itself. Online is, as I explained, just a method of finding people to play against in Free Battle.



Aeiou said:


> That's good for you. A lot of people don't have brothers or siblings to ask to play with them.


But there lies my point. Online is just a tool for you to get opponents, that's all it is.



Aeiou said:


> I can go ahead and ask you the same question pertaining to how long you live on these series, and I'd assume it wouldn't be for very long, because you're the type of person who's more interesting in the cinema action and all that jazz that lasts about 20 minutes and then it dies forever.


I play the games when I want to. When I want to enact a fight between characters available on the game I'll pop out the disc and start playing, in fact upcoming DLC costumes will introduce new team up and battles to try out. Also that section of my post wasn't even a question.



Aeiou said:


> If you want to fight computers with shitty AI that's good for you, but a lot of people purchase these games for the thrill of competition.


People do the same thing with Super Smash Bros and that game isn't meant to be competitive.



Aeiou said:


> And if CC2 is going to mess up on characters and mechanics of the game, then they did in fact do a sloppy job, regardless of how dazzling Storymode looked.


Yes they did a sloppy job in some elements of the game but not in others. I'm not going to dismiss the entire game over the problems if I enjoy the game in the long run.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

^Actually I'm like this too.

-----------

I found some cool team names.

Hidan, Kakuzu and Yugito = Trapped Rats.
Minato, Nagato and Naruto = Children of the prophecy.
Kisame, Itachi and Roushi = Kisame's Rampage.
Naruto and Rinnegan Tobi = Clash
Hashirama and Madara = Endless Struggle.

There are some others cool ones 

Some cool ultimate finishes are:

Masked Man Vs Minato
Madara Vs Hashirama
Madara Vs Tsunade
Rinnegan Tobi Vs Naruto
Hiruzen Vs Orochimaru


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 12, 2013)

i was in the top 100 some point but then everyone over took me when i didnt play for like a day lol 

darui is so boss in this game. 

1. darui
2. yugito
3. konan 

the characters i main


----------



## Jabba (Mar 12, 2013)

How's the game? Haven't got it yet, but the single player looks sweet. I'm pretty sure the online is still the same as the last two games: Filled with spammers.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Mar 12, 2013)

So anyone know how to tilt with tobi?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 12, 2013)

Bloody Deidara 

It is near impossible to beat those annoying spams.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 12, 2013)

I have yet to face a single Deidara user, I'm so glad. The shuriken being changed screwed me up against him.


----------



## Illairen (Mar 12, 2013)

Yesterday I discovered this so called "tilt" move. It seems to be pretty good especially with tobi but its difficult for me to use it....it often fails on my ps3.....probably easier with an xbox...


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Turrin said:


> I can beat them, it just requires me to be my best characters from Storm Generations, which kind of sucks because I want to play as the new characters.



Who were your mains in Generations?



Yagami1211 said:


> I don't question anything, the game has 3 years of development, it's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me what change so much online that's makes the game shit.



Now you're going to tell me that I said Storm 3 wasn't in production for 3 years?  Why do you insist in putting words in my mouth? Not once did I say that wasn't true. I said in 3 years-time they did a sloppy job with the game as a whole.

I said due to their laziness the balance online (because there's no need for balance in offline freebattle. The AI is shit.) has deteriorated even more. Yes they introduced instant-awakening but not all characters get it. Characters that need this mechanic don't have it. Characters that are supposed to be updated are not. OP characters get more OP while low-tier characters become even lower on the scaling of things.



> You said that fighting games are worthless without online and I answered that I don't care about online. End of story.



Show me my post where I said "fighting games are worthless without online". Please, let's not play the change-each-other's-words game. I said that Storm 3 was flawed and the aspects revolve around online. You said the game was great without even considering this. You said you didn't care about online, then I ask you, why are you in a position to question other people's ratings of the game when your ratings don't include the game in it's entirety?



> What bothers you here ?
> 
> Can we let it go now ?



I'm not bothered by anything. You're just making claims that you don't seem to be backing up and now you want to let it go when it doesn't go your way. 



Gaiash said:


> Yes they did a sloppy job in some elements of the game but not in others.



Glad we can come to terms with this, seeing as it was *the whole point of my statement.* Then again it was never directed to you to begin with.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Who were your mains in Generations?


Kiba, Naruto (whichever one, but SM was best), Hebi Sasuke, Ino, Akatsuki Cloak Sasuke, Tobi (not masked man the goofy one), and Obito.

I also really enjoyed beating people with Pre-Timeskip Sakura, but I wouldn't call her one of my mains.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

> I said due to their laziness the balance online (because there's no need for balance in offline freebattle. The AI is shit.) has deteriorated even more. Yes they introduced instant-awakening but not all characters get it. Characters that need this mechanic don't have it. Characters that are supposed to be updated are not. OP characters get more OP while low-tier characters become even lower on the scaling of things.



At least I have an answer, thank you. There was your problem all along, balancing.

I kinda agree with you there.
Now if you told me that ealier, we wouldn't be there.

You told me that this game had flaws without even telling me what they were.

But, hey every fighting games has top and low tiers.

That doesn't bother me, though.

I did a LOT ( and I mean a lot ) of Vs Fighting games  and I'm used to games being unbalanced.

KOF XIII is a wonderful fighting game, but not very balanced. Then again everyone is kinda broken in this game.

The AI is not that bad this time around. of course I win 9/10 but, it gives me more trouble than in Gens

Back to storm 3, I think Instant Awakening characters are stronger, because some of them can use supports even during awakening, can you confirm that ?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 12, 2013)

lol, I'm in the 5000s 

With Mei, War Nardo, and Madara


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Kiba, Naruto (whichever one, but SM was best), Hebi Sasuke, Ino, Akatsuki Cloak Sasuke, Tobi (not masked man the goofy one), and Obito.
> 
> I also really enjoyed beating people with Pre-Timeskip Sakura, but I wouldn't call her one of my mains.



Maybe you just need a little time with the newer characters until you're able to completely dominate the spammers?



Yagami1211 said:


> At least I have an answer, thank you. There was your problem all along, balancing.
> 
> I kinda agree with you there.
> 
> You told me that this game had flaws without even telling me what they were.



I made a huge-ass post about this.  I think maybe you missed it.



> But, hey every fighting games has top and low tiers.
> 
> That doesn't bother me, though.
> 
> ...



That's true. What makes it worse however is when Matsuyama continuously goes to interviews talking about making the battle experience more fair and adding balance when he forgets to update the characters that need it.

Again yeah Storm 3 has good aspects. However compared to what they've done before, compared to Storm 1 and 2, this game doesn't seem to live up to par with what they've done with the characters before. Too many uneccessary and inexplicable discrepancies.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I made a huge-ass post about this.  I think maybe you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must have missed that, this thread goes too fast for me.

From my experience, online always serves as some kind of beta testing for the new games to come.

Even capcom are baffles by what they see online on their games, so they are forced to patch stuff because players don't use the characters and moves like they were supposed to be.

When you use something that was out of the programmers mind and planning, most of the time you find abuses and glitches.

So can some awakenings really can use supports now ?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Maybe you just need a little time with the newer characters until you're able to completely dominate the spammers?


Maybe, but so far most of the New characters just feel average or OP so far. I try not to play OP characters, because that's just boring to me and isn't really a test of skill; it's like I beat you with Madara, but it's Madara so whatever lol. 

Than the average character don't seem able to win against any of the decently skilled spammers. 

So I haven't found a middle of the road character that suits my play style yet out of the newbies. Granted I haven't played with Mifune, Darui, or Yagura that much so maybe one of them will work for me. Also i'm on the fence on whether or not I want to get good with Nagato or if he's too OP to be fair.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 12, 2013)

Why isn't my disconnection frequency going down? I've disconnected twice and I've played over 50 games and it's still a 2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2013)

Damn Aeiou, interesting post. But also...:



Aeiou said:


> Now, come Storm 3: only 18 new characters, repeat stages, *they claim to have new mechanics like instant-awakening, but only a few characters have it (the most OP chars have it while the low-tier chars don't, ruining the balance and moral standard of online play).*



.......Are you fucking kidding me??? 

That sounds potentially wasted as hell, how could CC2 do that along with the combo removals?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Must have missed that, this thread goes too fast for me.
> 
> From my experience, online always serves as some kind of beta testing for the new games to come.
> 
> ...



That's true. But then again, this isn't about glitches. This is about neglecting things that need to be updated. Tsunade is seen using Byakugou during her Boss Battle against Madara. Why isn't that in her moveset in Freebattle then? Juugo has used CM2 from waay back. Why wasn't he updated? Why don't hardly-used, or extremely weak characters have instant-awakening, or extra awakening actions? Doesn't it make you wonder what CC2 was doing with their precious production time?



Turrin said:


> Maybe, but so far most of the New characters just feel average or OP so far. I try not to play OP characters, because that's just boring to me and isn't really a test of skill; it's like I beat you with Madara, but it's Madara so whatever lol.
> 
> Than the average character don't seem able to win against any of the decently skilled spammers.
> 
> So I haven't found a middle of the road character that suits my play style yet out of the newbies. Granted I haven't played with Mifune, Darui, or Yagura that much so maybe one of them will work for me. Also i'm on the fence on whether or not I want to get good with Nagato or if he's too OP to be fair.



Don't use OP chars? But Naruto, Kiba, and Sasuke are part of your mains. 

Well, maybe you just need to use the mid-tiers more frequently instead of having a vast variety of chars you use. The more you have, the less opportunities you have to master one, right? I usually tend to main one char for a long period of time (Haku for example) until I've fully mastered him. Having too many mains gives me less time to master one in particular.

But again, I don't have Storm 3 yet. This is just in experience from Storm 2/Gens.



Asa-Kun said:


> Damn Aeiou, interesting post. But also...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I mean, Tsunade, Jiraiya, Orochimaru get no updates whatsoever. Zabuza, who's moveset is diarrhea in Gens gets no updates. Haku is hardly touched. K11 don't get new movesets or ougis. Characters who have shown new things in the manga aren't getting updated, except for the OP ones. Just makes me wonder what was going through CC2's mind during the production stages. I'm not even talking about characters that weren't added, that's a whole other story. I know making brand new characters from scratch can be hard work, but failing to update characters already in existence is beyond me...


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 12, 2013)

I was a little bit disappointed that this game didn't have sage mode Kabuto but I let it slide seeing that it was probably out of their time range. One thing that isn't an excuse to me is not having shark mode Kisame...


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Don't use OP chars? But Naruto, Kiba, and Sasuke are part of your mains.


Those guys were good in generations, but I wouldn't consider anyone one of them OP. The OP generations characters were; Masked Man, Deidara, Onoki, and Pre-Time Skip Tenten. MS Sasuke and Kisame are also debatable. But that should give you a feel for the characters I consider OP. Though Madara makes all of them look tame lol. Some-times his ultimate even works for no reason lol. 

Your Haku stuff reminds me that I used to play him a-lot in generations as well.



> Well, maybe you just need to use the mid-tiers more frequently instead of having a vast variety of chars you use. The more you have, the less opportunities you have to master one, right? I usually tend to main one char for a long period of time (Haku for example) until I've fully mastered him. Having too many mains gives me less time to master one in particular.
> 
> But again, I don't have Storm 3 yet. This is just in experience from Storm 2/Gens.


I do try and spend time with certain characters, but I do tend to do random a-lot or just play as whoever the person i'm facing was last lol.

By the way Nagato's lazer f's over Deidara's spamming and it was incredibly funny/satisfying owning Deidara at long range by just incinerating all of his bombs.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> I was a little bit disappointed that this game didn't have sage mode Kabuto but I let it slide seeing that it was probably out of their time range. One thing that isn't an excuse to me is not having shark mode Kisame...



Sharkmode Kisame isn't in Storm 3? He was playable on gen..did they remove it? I haven't played with Kisame yet so i cant recal if his awakening is diffrent.


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Sharkmode Kisame isn't in Storm 3? He was playable on gen..did they remove it? I haven't played with Kisame yet so i cant recal if his awakening is diffrent.



They should have him. When you fight him in the story, he can go shark mode.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 12, 2013)

Wait, Shark Mode isn't in this game?  

I could've sworn he was...

But then I don't play as him so..


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 12, 2013)

Cc2 better have a good explanation on to why they left out important characters and why they made a bad roster and they better explain why they didnt follow the manga the right way


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Cc2 better have a good explanation on to why they left out important characters and why they made a bad roster and they better explain why they didnt follow the manga the right way



No matter how many times you say the word "better", the amount of fucks that CC2 gives will not increase.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Cc2 better have a good explanation on to why they left out important characters and why they made a bad roster and they better explain why they didnt follow the manga the right way


It's not like they added any characters which weren't good choices, it's just that they should have added more.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 12, 2013)

Random said:


> No matter how many times you say the word "better", the amount of fucks that CC2 gives will not increase.



Lol true but they at least better make it up for storm 4 or nsg2 because they kind of lost my respect


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 12, 2013)

shark modes in storm 3 yes. but not as a boss.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 12, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> shark modes in storm 3 yes. but not as a boss.



Ah, ok. I made an assumption because I saw him awaken during a fight and it seemed like the normal awakening shroud to me.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 12, 2013)

Naruto storm 3 unlockable characters


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 12, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Cc2 better have a good explanation on to why they left out important characters and why they made a bad roster and they better explain why they didnt follow the manga the right way


Well, they can only go so far in the story line, they can't exactly go to the curent chapter or something, they had to end it in a way and at a point that Naruto could go to side shit.

It could've been better, but who gives a damn at this point.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 12, 2013)

Jesus, have you guys ever done a Madara VS Madara matchup!? the lag is scary..


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 12, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Well, they can only go so far in the story line, they can't exactly go to the curent chapter or something, they had to end it in a way and at a point that Naruto could go to side shit.
> 
> It could've been better, but who gives a damn at this point.



The thing is naruto broke tobis mask with a rasengan


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 12, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Naruto storm 3 unlockable characters



is this legit

having Teuchi in there makes it look like bs


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 12, 2013)

Definitely bullshit.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 12, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> The thing is naruto broke tobis mask with a rasengan


It's like you've never played the Storm 2, they do change the way fights go all the time, it's not a big deal really.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 12, 2013)

I should've realized that when I read Rikudou Sennin


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 12, 2013)

Man, if people are gonna do fakes, at least do it right


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 12, 2013)

lol i encountered a pussy cancel/grab spammer online. kicked his normal naruto's ass with tobirama and nagato, then i picked pts sakura the same time he picked madara (he got mad i could tell) i wasn't serious, just played with him a little bit. then got back to serious and played as hashirama. didn't think i'd win what with darui's annoying grab starter but i found out that he had unlimited chakra when awakened.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2013)

got the game today played it after work not bad just kinda of easy in one evening i got all the way up to the tobi fight. madara was not that hard.fun still probbaly will wait till tomorrow after work to take on tobi and the jins.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Naruto storm 3 unlockable characters


If only this was true, would be awesome.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 12, 2013)

Gabe said:


> got the game today played it after work not bad just kinda of easy in one evening i got all the way up to the tobi fight. madara was not that hard.fun still probbaly will wait till tomorrow after work to take on tobi and the jins.



Skipping every cutscene and going through every loading screen, Storm 3 is basically a 4 hour game, so your rate of completion shouldn't be too surprising


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 12, 2013)

the fuck i was literally behind rinnetobi and he still hit me with his awakening fireballs...


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 12, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> It's like you've never played the Storm 2, they do change the way fights go all the time, it's not a big deal really.



Yea i know but at least with storm 2 they were actually correct with the anime/manga


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 12, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Yea i know but at least with storm 2 they were actually correct with the anime/manga


Well they'll probably be corrected in the next game regardless.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 12, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Well they'll probably be corrected in the next game regardless.



Hopefully because the breaking of tobis mask was like wtf but at the same time the qte was very well done none the less


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 13, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> I was a little bit disappointed that this game didn't have sage mode Kabuto but I let it slide seeing that it was probably out of their time range. One thing that isn't an excuse to me is not having shark mode Kisame...



Still think that from now on the characters that should get slots are the brand new ones that appear in the game and characters's Awakenings that change their normal/base one's moveset into something different. Kisame fused with his sword would fit this, just as others. Personally I lenjoyed how they gave us , would be fun if they could give it again someday but now in their Storm titles.

So I expect & hope that Sage Kabuto is his own character in the next game just like Sage Naruto is (and they have to either gives too Sage Jiraiya or give Jiraiya an Instant Awakening with Storm 2's story mode Sage Mode).


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 13, 2013)

Nagato deserves more variety. Two animal summon finishers is annoying. He has 6 paths you can work with

You got the chakra sucking barrier / or grab

The ashura arms/ blade


----------



## tinlunlau (Mar 13, 2013)

After buying the Hong Kong version last Friday, I finally had the chance to "really" spend time with it.
The cutscenes are really long.  What's worse is the "choose your own adventure" style choices.  So it's like I'd have to go through the game twice to see if there are any differences with the choices.  I've been picking "Legend" mode the whole time.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2013)

Shark mode Kisame isn't playable?
Huh?


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2013)

G said:


> Shark mode Kisame isn't playable?
> Huh?



He is definitely playable, I literally just got done playing as him.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 13, 2013)

LMFAO!

Go read the GameFAQs cheats to this game at the top:


----------



## Vash (Mar 13, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> Go read the GameFAQs cheats to this game at the top:



The sad thing is, so many people are going to believe these are real


----------



## Vash (Mar 13, 2013)

Just looked back some pages



Turrin said:


> Those guys were good in generations, but I wouldn't consider anyone one of them OP.



I can ignore Naruto and Sasuke... But you seriously don't consider Kiba OP? He's probably the most broken character in the game.. I can't...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2013)

I played with Shark Mode Kisame ... he's in the game.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh right, he just wasn't shown in the story mode.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Maybe, but so far most of the New characters just feel average or OP so far. I try not to play OP characters, because that's just boring to me and isn't really a test of skill; it's like I beat you with Madara, but it's Madara so whatever lol.



Bro but you main Kiba and Sage Naruto and Sasuke.  One's not even just OP, he's broken lol. I'll give you props for Ino though.


I'm probs a few pages too late for this topic, but I can't understand why prople wouldn't wanna play online. Like I can understand choosing not to play it if it's a mess (which I hear might be the case for ns3 if this thread is anything to go by), but I think fighters, even an alternative one like Naruto finds its replayability in rank and competition. That might be just me, but I'mma back Aeiou on this one - the storm AI sucks shit and the real action is found online once you've done away with the short story mode.


----------



## Vash (Mar 13, 2013)

So I was just testing Kiba out in Storm 3, and it turns out CC2 have actually done something about him.

He's become like a puppet user, if you knock down Akamaru, Kiba cant do any combos. And it only takes one punch to knock Aka down 

The only problem is, Kiba moves so fast, Akamaru is going to be a pain to hit.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 13, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> the fuck i was literally behind rinnetobi and he still hit me with his awakening fireballs...



Kakuzu does the same thing with his fire mask lol. Annoying as fuck.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone had the problem where if you sub sometimes your character freezes up and won't hit them? It's happened to me a few times online now.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2013)

I've gotten this weird glitch/bug that sometimes when I sub and immidiatly do an Ougi, the character doesn't sub to the back, it stays on the same place as it was while getting attacked.
I've seen it happen in many videos as well.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 13, 2013)

On page 101


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 13, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

